# Aquarela do Brasil - by Raul Lopes



## raul lopes

OI PESSOAL ... aqui uma pequena homenagem ao meu infinito amor e paixao pelo Brasil. 


BRASIL...
MINHA TERRA
MINHA PATRIA
MINHA VIDA
MINHA PAIXAO
MINHA ORIGEM
MEU ORGULHO 
MINHA IDENTIDADE
MINHA RIQUEZA
MEU SER.



fotos by flickr.com & facebook.com & google.com






















Ouro Preto by Miguel Martinez, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto by Antonio Klaus Kaarsberg, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto by Antonio Klaus Kaarsberg, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto, State of Minas Gerais, Brazil c8003 by Youlu Zheng, auf Flickr

Porto Seguro by JAMAJ, auf Flickr

Cidade Histórica by Marcos Francez, auf Flickr

Carneiros Beach - Tamandaré, Pernambuco, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

Fishermen at Carneiros Beach - Tamandaré, Pernambuco, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

Baía Branca Beach - Tamandaré, Pernambuco, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

A Letter to Oblivion - Tamandaré, Pernambuco, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

Saint Benedict Chapel, Carneiros Beach - Tamandaré, Pernambuco, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

Secede's A Head Full of Palms - Tamandaré, Pernambuco, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

DSC_4524 by Vasiliy B. Ivanoff, auf Flickr

DSC_4516 by Vasiliy B. Ivanoff, auf Flickr

DSC_4517 by Vasiliy B. Ivanoff, auf Flickr

Cataratas del Iguazú by Alejandro Henao Loaiza, auf Flickr

© Adilson Cruz by Adilson Cruz, auf Flickr

2011-Brasil-Brasilia-0013.jpg by Casal Partiu, auf Flickr

Catedral de Brasilia by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Museu de Arte Contemporânea - Niteroi - RJ by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Museu de Arte Contemporânea de Niteroi by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Museu de Arte Contemporânea de Niteroi by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

DSC_8465 by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr










Cristo Redentor I by François Renoncourt, auf Flickr

Praia de Piratininga by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr

Physical presence | @Arpoador beach, #Riodejaneiro #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, auf Flickr

DSCN3169 by Luis Oliva Barrera, auf Flickr

Copacana by Klei Simões, auf Flickr

Arpoador - RJ by Klei Simões, auf Flickr

Ensaio Raniery by Caroline Carneiro Guedes, auf Flickr

Copacabana blue 11 by Brian Allen, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro - #riodoalto by Fernando Valle, auf Flickr

Pontal do Atalaia 6 by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Pontal do Atalaia 5 by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Pontal do Atalaia 2_ by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Praia-Azeda-Buzios-Rio-de-Janeiro by Ricardo Nascimento, auf Flickr










As montanhas ao fundo... by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Paraty by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Paraty by Dominique CARON, auf Flickr

Brazil - Paraty by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

���� Church of Our Lady of Sorrows, Paraty, Brazil by Julien CHARLES, auf Flickr

Palácio Quitandinha by André Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico by André Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico by André Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Um Passeio no Museu by André Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Petrópolis city, Brazil. Petrópolis, Brasil by Jorge Brazilian, auf Flickr

Thre's a castaway at the beach! by Leandro Monteiro, auf Flickr

Heaven by Leandro Monteiro, auf Flickr

Baía dos Porcos e a formação rochosa Morro Dois Irmãos, Fernando de Noronha by Ivissonsk8., auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha by Urbano Junior, auf Flickr

SABOR DA COLHEITA/INSTITUTO BIOLÓGICO/ DIA NACIONAL DO CAFÉ by Eduardo Petrini, auf Flickr

SABOR DA COLHEITA/INSTITUTO BIOLÓGICO/ DIA NACIONAL DO CAFÉ by Eduardo Petrini, auf Flickr

Serra do Cafezal - SP - Brasil by Ricardo Ghion, auf Flickr

Areia colorida em arte by Wallace Oliveira, auf Flickr

MORRO BRANCO - Ceará/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr

Historical Center / São Luis / Maranhão / Brazil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de São Luis... by Genival A. G., auf Flickr

Tucano, Bikers by Turismo Mtb, auf Flickr

Tucano, Bikers by Turismo Mtb, auf Flickr

Lencois Maranhenses National Park by Uravel Travel, auf Flickr

Lencois Maranhenses National Park by Uravel Travel, auf Flickr

Lencois Maranhenses National Park by Uravel Travel, auf Flickr

Lencois Maranhenses National Park by Uravel Travel, auf Flickr

Lençois Maranhenses by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr

Arará Azul Grande | Guacamayo Jacinto by Javier Parigini, auf Flickr

arara-azul by Espaço Horizon Multicultural, auf Flickr

Soja by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Sertão Baiano.... by Gervânio Guimarães, auf Flickr

chapada dos guimaraes-1.jpg by camdenl08, auf Flickr

Ciudade da Pedra, Chapada dos Guimaraes by Enric Gelabert, auf Flickr

Cresta de Galho, chapada dos guimaraes by Enric Gelabert, auf Flickr

Brasília by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr

Brasília 56 anos {Palácio do Planalto] by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Hotel Unique by Ronit Bhattacharjee, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais, Brazil (UNESCO world heritage site) by Maria_Globetrotter, auf Flickr

Palácio Guanabara, Sede do Governo do Estado do Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Copacabana Palace by Beatriz Moro, auf Flickr

Copacabana palace by Adonias Fernandes, auf Flickr

Capoeira na Praia by Ricardo Soares, auf Flickr

Capoeira na Praia by Ricardo Soares, auf Flickr

Capoeira na Praia by Ricardo Soares, auf Flickr

Capoeira na Praia by Ricardo Soares, auf Flickr

Fazenda Beach - Ubatuba, SP, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

131 by msonohara, auf Flickr

Berrini Avenue, Sao Paulo by mlrapa, auf Flickr

Morumbi Shopping - São Paulo - Brasil by MFMarcelo, auf Flickr

High Rise by osmar.waideman, auf Flickr

Fazenda Loanda, Bananal, SP by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Fazenda Loanda, Bananal, SP by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

fazenda cachoeira grande by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

Tiradentes by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Tiradentes by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha by Jorge, auf Flickr

20150912_Fernando-de-Noronha_789_DxO by Fernando Jose Marques Jr., auf Flickr

Brazilian Sunset - Por do Sol em Brasília by andrebatz, auf Flickr

Saint Matthias Church - Alcântara, Maranhão, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

Rua Grande - Alcântara, Maranhão, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

Saint Matthias Church and The Pelourinho - Alcântara, Maranhão, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

_DSF1404 by João Eduardo Ferreira Neto, auf Flickr

2013-11.passeio jalapao-340 by Filipe Gonzaga ferreira, auf Flickr

Jalapao, Tocantins, Brasil by Maria Ogrzewalska, auf Flickr

2013-11.passeio jalapao-382 by Filipe Gonzaga ferreira, auf Flickr

Ponte Rio Negro by Vinicius Santos, auf Flickr

_DSC7213 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC7200 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

Travel by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

Jangadas , Praia de Boa Viagem . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Rumo as Piscinas... by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr

View above BR-262 headed towards Corumbá by Andrew Mercer, auf Flickr










Duplicacao Maceio - Recife - Trecho de Messias by Marx Beltrão, auf Flickr

DSC_4788 by Antônio Raulino, auf Flickr

"ARENDAL SPIRIT" - IMO 9757046 by Rick Vince, auf Flickr

Edificio Sede Petrobras - Rio de Janeiro by Joao Nunes, auf Flickr

Fazenda da Pratinha - Chapada Diamantina - Bahia/Brasil by Amanda Saldanha, auf Flickr

Morro do pai Inácio, chapada diamantina, Bahia- Br by Leonardo Magalhães, auf Flickr

Vale-do-Pati-Chapada-Diamantina-Bahia-salvador-brazilecotour by Brazil Ecotour, auf Flickr

Riachinho - Chapada Diamantina by Rafael Lage, auf Flickr

Vale dos Frades, Teresópolis, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

Quadrado, Trancoso by Walter Antonio Livramento, auf Flickr

180225_264 by Tavo, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_ PRAIA DOS TRES COQUEIROS_MARAU_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Sunday Morning - Maragogi, Alagoas, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

Penedo, alagoas. by Rute Barbosa, auf Flickr

Igreja Nossa Senhora da Corrente - Penedo, Alagoas by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

O hotel que conta a história da Capital Federal. by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Igrejinha (Capela Nossa Senhora de Fátima) by Pedro Newlands, auf Flickr

elevador lacerda - salvador, janeiro de 2018 by Raiana Lima, auf Flickr

Dois Rios @ Ilha Grande, Brazil. by Fabiano Rebeque, auf Flickr

Lopes Mendes @ Ilha Grande, Brazil. by Fabiano Rebeque, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha IV by Yan Cazaban, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, auf Flickr

Praia do Sancho - Noronha by Glaucio Magnusson, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Glauber Ribeiro, auf Flickr

#16Dias de Ativismo pelo Fim da Violência contra as Mulheres - 2017 by ONU Mulheres Brasil, auf Flickr

#16Dias de Ativismo pelo Fim da Violência contra as Mulheres by ONU Mulheres Brasil, auf Flickr

#16Dias de Ativismo pelo Fim da Violência contra as Mulheres - 2017 by ONU Mulheres Brasil, auf Flickr

Flavioandre_Cachu_Boca da Onca Aerea_Jardim_Bodoquena_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavioandre_Cachu_Boca da Onca Aerea_Jardim_Bodoquena_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavio Andre_Pantanal_Vista aerea_Pocone_MT by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BONITO - Gruta do Lago Azul by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Mato Grosso, Brasil, 2017 by Saulo Goulart, auf Flickr

Mato Grosso, Brasil, 2017 by Saulo Goulart, auf Flickr

Planalto Palace in blue hour - Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Praça dos Três Poderes, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Igreja da Pampulha by Comunica Extend, auf Flickr

Curvas, parábolas e o surgimento de um dos principais cartões postais de BH by Prefeitura de Belo Horizonte, auf Flickr

No Dia da Pátria by Eduardo Amorim, auf Flickr

AnaClaudiaJatahy_Lago Tarumã_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MarioOliveira_Praia da Lua_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Monte Roraima by Vara Mato, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Cadu Tavares, auf Flickr

Bandeira Brasil by Fotografia cnj, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL GRANDE POR NATUREZA ! ;-) 



LINDO DEMAIS NOSSA PATRIA AMADA... 



MUITO ORGULHO DE SER BRASILEIRO ...


----------



## Pernambucano Soul

:applause::applause:

Parabéns pelo belo trabalho, Raul!
O Brasil é lindo demais! Senti falta das Cataratas do Iguaçu.


----------



## raul lopes

amigo... as cataratas sao quase as primeiras fotos do thread... 


como assim que vc nao viu elas ??? 



olha outra vez com calma ... ;-) fotos lindas aereas das cataratas ... show demais ..


----------



## Pernambucano Soul

Algumas fotos não estavam abrindo, incluindo as das Cataratas. Agora sim tou vendo-as! Desculpa aí foi mal, culpa da internet lenta. 
Mais uma vez, parabéns pelo Thread!


----------



## Pernambucano Soul

Adorei todas as fotos. O Brasil é lindo demais!
Que foto linda da Chapada dos Guimarães. 
As fotos do PSDB e das Araras Azuis, ops dos Tucanos e Arara Azul estao absurdamente lindas.  
Thread Brasileirissimo e Raul sendo Raul! :applause:


----------



## raul lopes

obrigado meu amigo ... senti vontade de criar um belo thread sobre nosso grandioso majestoso brasil ... 


faz bem pra levantar o astral ...;-)


----------



## fersant

Eterna potência, lindo o nosso país!


----------



## raul lopes

falou tudo migo ... ETERNA POTENCIA .... BRASIL DE ENCANTOS MIL ... 


ORGULHO DEMAIS DA NOSSA PATRIA ... 



BRASIL SENDO BRASIL .. lindo e poderoso ...



babadééééééééérrimoooooo


----------



## alexandrelrf

Mandem essa página pro JN/Globo, pra ser exibido na série "O Brasil que eu Quero"...


----------



## cassianoitu

Isto e Brasil!!! Em letras maiúsculas o melhor lugar do mundo!! Pena não termos políticos que pensem assim!!!


----------



## Marcos DRD

Lindíssima seleção de fotos. Parabéns!!!
Mostra muito bem a potência que somos, mas um país que está sendo muito maltratado pela política e por muitos de nós mesmo brasileiros que não estamos no meio político.


----------



## eduardoazul

Só imagens top Raulzão, mandou bemzaço!! :applause?


----------



## Anderson carioca

Belissimo thread! Que imagens fantásticas!!!


----------



## Tiozão

Thread top Rauzito, manda para o internacional já!:applause:


----------



## enderjaras

Muito bom o thread, fizeste uma bela e vasta coletânea de imagens. 
Os lençóis maranhenses são um espetáculo a parte, tenho e sempre tive vontade de conhecê-los.


----------



## Jeptan

O Brasil é lindo!


----------



## raul lopes

OBRIGADO QUERIDOS.... brasil é realmente apaixonante.


----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL - O GIGANTE !


----------



## Tiozão

Paisagens lindas, preciso explorar mais o Norte...


----------



## raul lopes

olha que tem pouca coisa ai do norte visse.... o norte ainda tenho que psotar algumas fotos ... 


80% das imagens sao do resto do pais .. o norte ainda falta ..


tem imagens do nordeste .. maranhao .. mas falta para, amazonas, roraima e acre...



mas aqui nessa pagina vou arrazar com a segunda parte ;-) BRASIL PODEROSO E GIGANTE POR NATUREZA ...


----------



## raul lopes

AQUI A 2. PARTE DE FOTOS ....;-) 


Angra dos Reis by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

org_7e16ced25aaa129c_1476542844000 by Gabi Ugaya, auf Flickr

Praia de Porto de Galinhas - Ipojuca - Pe. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr

Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr

angra by Aldo Zang, auf Flickr

angra by Aldo Zang, auf Flickr

IMG_0835 by Fabio_CPS, auf Flickr

DSC_0174 by I ♥ P h o t o g r a p h y, auf Flickr

521a by msonohara, auf Flickr

MarioOliveira_Praia Da Lua_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

AnaClaudiaJatahy_Palácio da Justiça_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

AnaClaudiaJatahy_Largo de São Sebastião_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Amazonas Tour 2017 by kilimanrudi, auf Flickr

PabloRegino_ChafarizdeCauda_Goias_GO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

PabloRegino_CasaDeCoraCoralina_Goias_GO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_Praia_Juquehy_SÃO_SEBASTIÃO_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_Praia_Juquehy_SÃO_SEBASTIÃO_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_Praia_Camburi_SÃO_SEBASTIÃO_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_As_Ilhas_SÃO_SEBASTIÃO_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

RogerioCassimiro_Igreja_SantaRitadeCassia_Paraty_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

RogerioCassimiro_IgrejaMatrizdeNossaSenhoradosRemedios_Paraty_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

RogerioCassimiro_CasadaCultura_Paraty_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

RogerioCassimiro_Baia_Paraty_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

RenatoSoares_BetoCarreroWorld_Penha_SC by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

RenatoSoares_BetoCarreroWorld_Penha_SC by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Renato Soares_Sistema portuario no Farol da Barra_Itajai_SC by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JeffersonBernardes_Sitio Historico Sao Miguel Arcanjo_SaoMigueldasMissoes_RS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JeffersonBernardes_Sitio Historico Sao Miguel Arcanjo_SaoMigueldasMissoes_RS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JeffersonBernardes_Sitio Historico Sao Miguel Arcanjo_SaoMigueldasMissoes_RS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JeffersonBernardes_Sitio Historico Sao Miguel Arcanjo_SaoMigueldasMissoes_RS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavio_Andre_Serra_Geral_Mateiros_Tocantins_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavio_Andre_Parque_estadual_das_Dunas_jalapao_Mateiros_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavio_Andre_Capim_Dourado_C_Artesao_Palmas_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavio_Andre_Casa_do_Artesao_capim_dourado_Mateiros_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavio_Andre_Cachoeira_da_Velha_Mateiros_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQUEIROZ_PRAIA DO MEIRELES_FORTALEZA_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQUEIROZ_PRAIA DO FUTURO_FORTALEZA_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQUEIROZ_PORTO_FORTALEZA_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQUEIROZ_CASTELAO_FORTALEZA_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_PONTA DO HUMAITA_SALVADOR_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_PELOURINHO_SALVADOR_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_PELOURINHO_SALVADOR_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_PELOURINHO_SALVADOR_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_IGREJA NOSSA SENHORA DO ROSARIO DOS PRETOS _SALVADOR_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_ IGREJA DE SAO FRANCISCO DE ASSIS _SALVADOR_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_ PRAIA DO FAROL_PRADO_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

FlavioAndre_NascenteAzul_Bonito_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_ PONTA DO MUTA_MARAU_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MaristelaColucci_FazendaEngenhoDAgua_Ilhabela_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BrunaBrandao_Museu Emilio Goeldi_Belem_PA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MaristelaColucci_PraiadoBonete_Ilhabela_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ThiagoFreitas_PontaldoAtalaia_ArraialdoCabo_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Zig Koch_Parque Nacional do Iguacu_Cataratas do Iguacu_PR by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MarceloMoryan_TerceiraPonte_VilaVelha_ES by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


LeandroMoura_PracaDoSol_Goiania_GO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

LeandroMoura_ParqueFlamboyant_Goiania_GO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_CIDADE HISTORICA_PORTO SEGURO_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_PRAIA DOS COQUEIROS_TRANCOSO_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_MORERE_BOIPEBA_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_GARAPUA_BOIPEBA_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Bela SP! #predios #sp #saopaulo #sampa #belasp #terradagaroa #cidadedagaroa #cidade #city #love #photo #photography #art #brasil #paisagem #brazil by Adriano Almeida, auf Flickr

Ney Douglas_Forte dos Reis Magos_Natal_RN by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQ_FALESIAS_BEBERIBE_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQ_FALESIAS_BEBERIBE_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQ_ARTESANATO_BEBERIBE_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQ_EOLICAS_AQUIRAZ_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQ_BEACHPARK_AQUIRAZ_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

RenatoSoares_MemorialDoRioGrandeDoSul_PortoAlegre_RS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

LuciolaVilella_Pedra da Gavea_Rio de Janeiro_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BrunaPrado_Grafitti Pier Maua_Rio de Janeiro_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

AugustoMiranda_CatarataDosCouros_AltoParaiso_GO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

AugustoMiranda_CatarataDosCouros_AltoParaiso_GO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

foto-ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_Praia_de_grumichama_AGRA_DOS_REIS_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_Lagoa_azul_AGRA_DOS_REIS_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_igreja_do_carmo_AGRA_DOS_REIS_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIOCASSIMIRO_PARQUEIBIRAPUERA_SAOPAULO_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIOCASSIMIRO_TEATROMUNICIPAL_SAOPAULO_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIOCASSIMIRO_TEMPLOZULAI_SAOPAULO_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIOCASSIMIRO_PINACOTECA_SAOPAULO_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIOCASSIMIRO_MEMORIALDAAMERICALATINA_SAOPAULO_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

PabloRegino_Fauna_Mineiros_GO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

PabloRegino_Mirante Morro Do Caixao_Mineiros_GO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MouraAlves_PalaciodeKarnak_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Renato Soares_Vale dos Vinhedos_Bento Goncalves_RS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

RenatoSoares_Vale dos Vinhedos_Bento Goncalves_RS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Renato Soares_Caminhos de Pedra_Casa das Cuca e Parreiral Vitiaceri_Bento Goncalves_RS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ChicoRasta_FormaçõesRochosas_SerraDaCapivara_SãoRaimundoNonato_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ChicoRasta_FormaçõesRochosas_SerraDaCapivara_SãoRaimundoNonato_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

VitorJubini_PraiadaPeracanga_Guarapari_ES by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BRUNO LIMA_FORTE DO BRUM_RECIFE_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

WalberMoura_ForteDeSantaCruzDeItamaraca_IlhaDeItamaraca_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

WalberMoura_ForteDeSantaCruzDeItamaraca_IlhaDeItamaraca_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ThiagoFreitas_IlhadoFarol_ArraialdoCabo_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

DanielVianna_PraiadoBuraco_BalnearioCamboriu_SC by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BRUNO LIMA_VILA DOS REMEDIOS_FERNANDO DE NORONHA_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BRUNO LIMA_FAROL DE RECIFE_RECIFE_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_museu_da_pesca_SANTOS_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_escultura_tomie_ohtake_SANTOS_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_complexo_turistico_monte_serrat_SANTOS_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_bondinho_SANTOS_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO-SP_Itanhaem_ilha_queimada_pequena by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

CacioMurilo_PiscinasSeixas_JoãoPessoa_PB by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

CacioMurilo_Picãozinho_JoãoPessoa_PB by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

CacioMurilo_IgrejaSãoFrancisco_JoãoPessoa_PB by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

CacioMurilo_EstaçãoCiências_JoãoPessoa_PB by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

CacioMurilo_EstaçãoCiências_JoãoPessoa_PB by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

PedroVilela_Palácio dos Governadores_Ouro Preto_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

PedroVilela_Rua Direita_OuroPreto_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

PedroVilela_Rua dos Bancos_Ouro Preto_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

PedroVilela_Feira do Largo de Coimbra_Ouro Preto_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

PedroVilela_Feira do Largo de Coimbra_Ouro Preto_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

PedroVilela_Praça Tiradentes_Ouro Preto_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Congresso nacional by Luis Soquetti, auf Flickr

Catedral by Luis Soquetti, auf Flickr

Vista aérea do plano piloto by Luis Soquetti, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (418) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (394) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (398) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, auf Flickr

GOIÂNIA - 2016 - (33) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, auf Flickr

GOIÂNIA - 2016 - (22) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, auf Flickr

Garapuá by Luma Poletti Dutra, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo - arquipélago Tinharé /BA by paulo anjos, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo - arquipélago Tinharé /BA by paulo anjos, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo - arquipélago Tinharé /BA by paulo anjos, auf Flickr

AeroRock Pará de Minas by Roberto Caiafa, auf Flickr

AeroRock Pará de Minas by Roberto Caiafa, auf Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros II by osmar.waideman, auf Flickr

Bandeira do Brasil by Rodrigo Leão!, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (388) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, auf Flickr

Museum of Tomorrow / Museu do Amanhã by Aurélio Santos, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanha na Hora Azul / Museum of Tomorrow ate Blue Hour by Pablo Barros, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Rodrigo Silvestri, auf Flickr

aida_1202_142 by David Kirsch, auf Flickr

Angra dos Reis by Sidney Simplicio, auf Flickr

Angra dos Reis by Edite a. perrotta, auf Flickr

Hotel Fazenda Boa Vista by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Ponte do Paraíso by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro / Cachoeira da Pedra Branca - Pedra Branca waterfall by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Praia de Joatinga by fabian.kron, auf Flickr

Três Picos (Three Peaks) State Park - Teresópolis x Friburgo - RJ - Brazil by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

_DSC9592 by Nelson Uchoa, auf Flickr

Last sunrise from 2016 by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

Dedo de Deus, Teresopolis by Bert, auf Flickr

"Fifty" Shades Of Green by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

IMG_9403-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr

_MG_3843-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr

IMG_9402-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr

8ª Abertura Oficial da Colheita da Soja no RS by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Parque eólico Arizona I (RN) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Parque eólico Mel II (RN) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Parque eólico Caetité (BA) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Mundaú Ceará by Henry.Phy, auf Flickr

Parque eólico Caetité (BA) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Parque Eolico Viamão by Alessander Moraes Souto, auf Flickr

PARQUE EÓLICO by Oswaldir Junior Silva, auf Flickr

The atrium. by Arthur S. Oliveira, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Arthur S. Oliveira, auf Flickr

Serra Catarinense by Carlos Roma, auf Flickr


----------



## fernando-mota

Raul parabéns pelas fotos e bom gosto!!!
Ninguém sabe valorizar, mais nosso país como você!!!
Gigante por natureza e belo por vocação!!!
Você é o embaixador das belezas do Brasil por opção e vocação!!!


----------



## raul lopes

fernando-mota said:


> Raul parabéns pelas fotos e bom gosto!!!
> Ninguém sabe valorizar, mais nosso país como você!!!
> Gigante por natureza e belo por vocação!!!
> Você é o embaixador das belezas do Brasil por opção e vocação!!!




obrigado querido ... fico honrado com seu comment ... 


eu amo o brasil .. e esse amor e adimiraçao cresce cada ano ...


TEMOS QUE VALORIZAR MAIS NOSSO PAIS ..


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire

Raul, perfeito teu thread. Compilação com fotos maravilhosas.

Outro thread que não comentei, mas gostei muito foi do Rio de Janeiro, algo do tipo, "luxo".

Deves ter um trabalho imenso para escolher as fotos .

Para nós, é um presente.

Parabéns!!!

Valeu, abraço!


----------



## raul lopes

Thiago Braga Freire said:


> Raul, perfeito teu thread. Compilação com fotos maravilhosas.
> 
> Outro thread que não comentei, mas gostei muito foi do Rio de Janeiro, algo do tipo, "luxo".
> 
> Deves ter um trabalho imenso para escolher as fotos .
> 
> Para nós, é um presente.
> 
> Parabéns!!!
> 
> Valeu, abraço!



oi querido .. muito obrigado pelo elogio .. que bom que gostou .. o thread do rio de janeiro caprichei mesmo .. apaixonado pelo rio de janeiro ...



e é verdade .. imagine horas pesquisando fotos de boa qualidade pra criar um belo thread .. 


mas faço isso com maior prazer .. ;-) adoroooo tudo isso aqui .. 


volte sempre ..


----------



## raul lopes

Economia do Brasil - O PODER DO BRASIL ...


A economia do Brasil tem um produto interno bruto (PIB) de 6,559 trilhões de reais, ou 2,080 trilhões de dólares estadunidenses nominais, segundo estimativas do Fundo Monetário Internacional (FMI), assim sendo classificada como a oitava maior economia do mundo em 2017. É a segunda maior do continente americano, atrás apenas da economia dos Estados Unidos.

De acordo com previsão do Goldman Sachs, o Brasil atingirá em 2050 um PIB de 11,3 trilhões de dólares e um PIB per capita de 49 759 dólares estadunidenses, tornando-se a quarta maior economia do planeta.


----------



## neyld85

Isto é Brasil, infinitos locais para visitar, cada praia , cada rios e cachoeiras, cada grande cidade, enfim o nosso país de belezas naturais imensa, que prazer conhecer cada local bonito do nosso Brasil, Raul parabéns pelo lindo trabalho de garimpar e nos apresentar lindos lugares!


----------



## Tiozão

Essa segunda parte, ficou show!:cheers1:


----------



## raul lopes

obrigado lindos ... o Brasil merecia um mega thread


----------



## raul lopes

BAHIA 

google.com


----------



## raul lopes

LITORAL SUL DO ESTADO DE PERNAMBUCO 

PRAIA DE SERRAMBI & PORTO DE GALINHAS 

Porto de Galinhas (124 of 1) by Marcelo Castro, auf Flickr

Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr

Bangalô Premium by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr

Apartamento Luxo e Super Luxo by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr

Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr

Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr

IMG_5423 by sergio_dom, auf Flickr

IMG_5422 by sergio_dom, auf Flickr

IMG_5425 by sergio_dom, auf Flickr

IMG_5434 by sergio_dom, auf Flickr

IMG_5439 by sergio_dom, auf Flickr

IMG_5440 by sergio_dom, auf Flickr

IMG_5447 by sergio_dom, auf Flickr

IMG_5441 by sergio_dom, auf Flickr

IMG_5430 by sergio_dom, auf Flickr

IMG_0664 by P Pires, auf Flickr

Araras Serrambi (4 de 7) by julianogonzalez, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

APIXONADO ETERNAMENTE POR ESSA TERRINHA MARAVILHOSA ... 


MEU BRASIL GLORIOSO E LINDO E PODEROSO ... 



eitaaaaaa que minha brasilidade grita alto ... ;-)


----------



## raul lopes

tudo bem que em todo pais do mundo tem la suas belezas e seus encantos ... AGORA PQP VAMOS SER SINCEROS ... NO BRASIL A BELEZA é SURREAL ... EXAGERARAM PRA CARAMBA ... QUE PAIS LINDO GENTCHYYYY ...


----------



## raul lopes

Parque Nacional do Iguaçú / Iguaçu National Park by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Parque Nacional do Iguaçú / Iguaçu National Park by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Parque Nacional do Iguaçú / Iguaçu National Park by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Parque Nacional do Iguaçú / Iguaçu National Park by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Parque Nacional do Iguaçú / Iguaçu National Park by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Parque Nacional do Iguaçú / Iguaçu National Park by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

DSC_4707 by Vasiliy B. Ivanoff, auf Flickr

JACUTINGA by #Amorim, auf Flickr

QUATI by #Amorim, auf Flickr

PAPAGAIO by #Amorim, auf Flickr

GRALHA-PICAÇA by #Amorim, auf Flickr

Parque Nacional do Iguacu by Claudio Hofer, auf Flickr

Parque Nacional do Iguaçu (Brasil) by Tiempo de Aventuras, auf Flickr

Hotel das Cataratas by Alejandro Henao Loaiza, auf Flickr

hotel Das Cataratas by Izabela Sutton, auf Flickr

Hotel das Cataratas by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Belmond Hotel das Cataratas by LWYang, auf Flickr

Belmond Hotel das Cataratas by LWYang, auf Flickr

Hotel das Cataratas, Iguazu Falls, Brazil by John Chu, auf Flickr

Hotel das Cataratas, Iguazu Falls, Brazil by John Chu, auf Flickr

Panorâmica feita na piscina do Hotel das Cataratas, no Parque Nacional do Iguaçu. by Alessandro Ciapina, auf Flickr

The hotel at dusk by Remco Douma, auf Flickr

Flying over Iguaçu Falls by Phil King, auf Flickr

Parque Nacional do Iguaçú - Foz do Iguaçú by Anna Gett, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FERNANDO DE NORONHA 


Panorama by Rodrigo Valença, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha by Jorge, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha by Jorge, auf Flickr

20150906_Fernando-de-Noronha_068_DxO by Fernando Jose Marques Jr., auf Flickr

20150906_Fernando-de-Noronha_045_DxO by Fernando Jose Marques Jr., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Copacabana Palace. Praia de Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Rubem Porto Jr, auf Flickr

Copacabana Palace Hotel Lobby by Princess Lehmann, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ORGULHO DE SER BRASILEIRO .....


----------



## Bruno Ctba

Fantástico !!!


----------



## raul lopes

Bruno Ctba said:


> Fantástico !!!




gostando amigo ? ... obrigado ;-)


----------



## raul lopes

Aerial view of Lençóis Maranhenses desert by Daniel Schwabe, auf Flickr

Sunset at Lençóis Maranhenses by Daniel Schwabe, auf Flickr

Red-Bull-Rally-dos-Ventos-Parque-Nacional-dos-Lencóis-Maranhenses-Brasil-2014-Foto-Marcelo-Maragni by José Silveira, auf Flickr

kitesurf - lencois maranhenses by Brazil Ecotour, auf Flickr

Flavio Andre_Pantanal_Vista aerea_Pocone_MT by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavio Andre_Pantanal_Vista aerea_Pocone_MT by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavio Andre_Pantanal_Vista aerea_Pocone_MT by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

29749482_1841114732848470_4050237482621617263_o by José Silveira, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr

centro-historico-matriz-santo-antonio (1) by José Silveira, auf Flickr

Centro-histórico-de-Tiradentes-Minas-Gerais by José Silveira, auf Flickr

igreja sanyta rita - uberaba mgx by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

12f7fbecb0bb3865e9e3956fa4f145ab by José Silveira, auf Flickr

28 by José Silveira, auf Flickr

Papagáio by Eduardo Pincerno, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de Penedo, Alagoas by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Feeling small . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú (SC). by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, auf Flickr

IMGP3906 (Large) by Simone_SD, auf Flickr

margens do Rio Oiapoque, Parque Nacional Montanhas do Tumucumaque by Thiago Laranjeiras, auf Flickr




























Aerial view of the Amazon Rainforest by CIFOR, auf Flickr

Aerial view of the Amazon Rainforest by CIFOR, auf Flickr

Aerial view of the Amazon Rainforest by CIFOR, auf Flickr



Amazon Rainforest by CIFOR, auf Flickr

The Colors of the Big City by BrunoSeara, auf Flickr










caraguatatuba - Brazil by Andre Matunobu, auf Flickr

_DSC0070-Editar-2-2 by Renato Pereira, auf Flickr

Bosque das Orquídeas by Germano Holanda, auf Flickr

Igreja da Guia_ by Marco Pimentel, auf Flickr

Ponta dos Seixas by Marco Pimentel, auf Flickr

A noite começou em Fortaleza / The night began at Fortaleza, Ceará, Brazil. by Leonardo Raulino, auf Flickr

Fortaleza by Andressa Sipaúba (;, auf Flickr

Terra do Sol Praia by Terra do Sol, auf Flickr

Under the bridge by Evaldo HS Nascimento, auf Flickr

Santos Dumont 14-bis by EvandroFilho, auf Flickr

Santos Dumont 14-bis by EvandroFilho, auf Flickr

Embraer VC-2 ERJ-190AR Brazilian Air Force FAB 2591 ZRH Zurich Airport Switzerland 2018 by roli_b, auf Flickr

Paiva by Gustavo Penteado, auf Flickr

Fotografia Aérea - Gustavo Penteado by Gustavo Penteado, auf Flickr

Fotografia Aérea - Gustavo Penteado by Gustavo Penteado, auf Flickr










Recife ao pôr do sol by Tato Rocha, auf Flickr

Ponte.Aracaju.Barra by Fátima Nascimento, auf Flickr

Entardecer nas montanhas - Praia Grande Santa Catarina - SC Brasil by Ivan Guidi, auf Flickr

Panoramica de Teresópolis, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

Forte Santa Catarina by Dante Laurini Jr, auf Flickr

января 16- 2018_060 by Oskar Nekrasoff, auf Flickr

Mata Atlântica :: Serra da Gandarela - Atlantic forest by frederico Pereira, auf Flickr

Gamboa - Itacaré, Bahia by brspled, auf Flickr










Vale dos Frades, Teresópolis, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

Vale dos Frades x Vale dos Deuses, na divisa Teresópolis x Nova Friburgo, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

The best place in my city - Friar´s Waterfall and Valley by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

Teresópolis cliché lookout by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

Escalavrado, Guapimirim. by Gustavo Machado, auf Flickr

Peace to the Sea by Diego Baravelli, auf Flickr

We by Diego Baravelli, auf Flickr

Taking a Little Detour by Osvaldo Eaf, auf Flickr

Morro Do Careca by Marquicio Pagola, auf Flickr

2017 01 15 Natal 005 Morro do careca by Margareth Koizumi, auf Flickr

Hang Gliding in Rio by ruimc77, auf Flickr

Elevado do Joá by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Catedral de São Pedro de Alcântara by Pablo Barros, auf Flickr

Capela de São Benedito, Parque do Descobrimento, Porto Seguro by eduardo paiva, auf Flickr

Lavender field - Cunha (São Paulo) by André Alas, auf Flickr

Pontal do Atalaia by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr

Paraíso na Terra. by Felipe Vicente, auf Flickr

_DSC0313 by Danilo Alexandre, auf Flickr

Blooming in the mountains by Higino Silva, auf Flickr

Blue Panties... Large version by Leonardo Mello, auf Flickr

DSC_0383 by d1whitman, auf Flickr

Rio under the clouds. Hang gliders track. by André Alas, auf Flickr

DSC_1053 by d1whitman, auf Flickr

Light Painting - Av 23 de Maio - São Paulo (2) by Antonio Marin Jr, auf Flickr

O Buraco do Tatu by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Cachoeira Grande by Gustavo Machado, auf Flickr

Pedra da Baleia by Gustavo Machado, auf Flickr

Ipê by Eduardo Trotte, auf Flickr

Tucano by Leonardo Motta, auf Flickr

Lear Jet sobre a Esplanada dos Ministérios by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr

F430 spotted by Leonardo Mello, auf Flickr

Ipê-Roxo, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Panteão da Pátria Tancredo Neves by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Renaissance Work Center by guimadaleno, auf Flickr

metalocus_b720_itaim-tower_nelson-kon_05 by José Silveira, auf Flickr

metalocus_b720_itaim-tower_nelson-kon_13 by José Silveira, auf Flickr

Casarões... MCris by Maria Cristina Mello Ayres do Nascimento, auf Flickr

Roça by Gustavo Machado, auf Flickr

PRAIA DO PEPINO by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Andreza Menezes, auf Flickr

Vista Praia da Fazenda by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Baía Região Centro Sul by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Praia do Lázaro by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Amanhecer Região Norte by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

www.olhardopanda.com.br by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

www.olhardopanda.com.br by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

www.olhardopanda.com.br by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

www.olhardopanda.com.br by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

www.olhardopanda.com.br by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr



Parque Esculturas de Brennand by Destak Recife, auf Flickr

Parque Esculturas de Brennand by Destak Recife, auf Flickr

Dia 307/365 by Daniel Almeida, auf Flickr

reveillon-aerea by PAULO PEDRO DE SOUSA, auf Flickr

Reveillon 2017 - Queima de fogos em Copacabana vista aérea. Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Viagem Cornélio-113 by RAICA Fotografia, auf Flickr

00003 by We Art, auf Flickr

IMG_M5.1682 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

Canada /Lago do mando by willians paulo mischur, auf Flickr

Canada /Lago do mando by willians paulo mischur, auf Flickr

Canada /Lago do mando by willians paulo mischur, auf Flickr

Araçari-castanho | Arasarí Fajado by Javier Parigini, auf Flickr

Hyacinth Macaw by Aivar Mikko, auf Flickr

Colhereiro by Ferrarezi, auf Flickr

Colhereiro by Coppede, auf Flickr

Wild Jaguar by Thelma Gatuzzo, auf Flickr

Beach life / Porto de Galinhas / Ipojuca / PE / Brazil by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr

Calhetas . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Caribbean in Pernambuco by Leonardo Mello, auf Flickr

Flavio_Andre_Vale_Encantado_aereas_Ponte_Alta_Tocantins_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Tonho do Gado by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Vida Simples by Flávio Costa, auf Flickr

Convento de São Francisco de Olinda (1585 ) by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Carmo da Antiga Sé by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Convento de São Francisco by Philippe Modolo, auf Flickr

Museu MAR by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

MAC by nestor ferraro, auf Flickr

Brasil 2018 by martinmortality, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Rodri Zelada, auf Flickr

Pedra da Gavéa by Cristian Max, auf Flickr

521a by msonohara, auf Flickr

144 by msonohara, auf Flickr

457 by msonohara, auf Flickr

Pedra Furada - Urubici (Brazil) by andrebatz, auf Flickr

Pantanal alagado visto de cima! Experiência inesquecível.  Agradeço ao Projeto Caiman pela oportunidade e ao amigo @warcel por ter a coragem de me emprestar o Drone em nome da conservação da natureza! ⠀ --- ENGLISH --- ⠀ Flooded Pantanal from above! Un by Leonardo Merçon, auf Flickr


Welcome to the jungle, Pico do Jaraguá, Brasil by Ana Caroline de Lima, auf Flickr

MOUNTAIN by lastextremeanonymous, auf Flickr

Alto da Ventania e Pico Maior de Magé, Região Serrana do Rio, Brasil by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

Terra de Gigantes. by Gustavo Machado, auf Flickr


----------



## Jiancarlu Alves

Senti falta do Rio Grande do Norte no thread... Até o Morro do Careca, as Dunas de Genipabu, os dromedários que são cartões postais tão emblemáticos do Brasil... Pipa e suas calles.. Estão ausentes..
Tb senti falta das cidades do interior catarinense...
Claro, que pra deixar o thread mais abrangente ao Brasil... Se bem que jah está um primor!! Um belo retrato do país!!


----------



## raul lopes

o morro do careca esta presente sim . e o rio grande do norte tbm varias fotos .. 

pouco a pouco vou mostrando ... mas gosto de achar as melhores imagens.. 


;-) 


abraço querido ..;-)


----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL PODEROSO ... EITAAAA TERRINHA LINDA DA MOLESTIA .. ;-)


----------



## Tiozão

Lindíssima atualização, parabéns Raul!:applause:


----------



## raul lopes

obrigado meu amigo .. 


nossa Brasil é simplesmente lindo demais ... DESLUMBRANTE E GIGANTE EM TODOS SENTIDOS ...


----------



## raul lopes

Above the clouds by FelipeI, auf Flickr

A journey to the top | @Mirante Dona Marta , #Riodejaneiro | #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, auf Flickr

Ipanema by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Praia de Ipanema by Nick Sloter, auf Flickr

Forte Príncipe da Beira, Acre - Brasil by Bruno Batista, auf Flickr

Orla de Maceió by Danilo Belo Daniels, auf Flickr

DJI_0043 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr



Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Brasil, Santa Bárbara by Rogerio Camboim S A, auf Flickr

Cascata do Caracol / Cascada del Caracol by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

parque3 by GUSTAVO Silva, auf Flickr

Paisagem - Brasil by Ivan Guidi, auf Flickr

Carajas cava 4 by Hervé Théry, auf Flickr

Amazônia by Fisberg, auf Flickr

amazonia by Siddharth Saxena, auf Flickr

Amazonie by VaqueroFrancis, auf Flickr

Amazônia by Luiz Costa, auf Flickr

NoName#Amazonie161.jpg by TDM_, auf Flickr

Amazonie vue du ciel by Hendrik Davi, auf Flickr

Amazonie by The French Travel Photographer, auf Flickr

Teatro Amazonia by DirkHenker, auf Flickr

Amazon Theatre at night by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Teatro da Paz(1) by Celso Abreu, auf Flickr

Teatro da Paz, Belém, PA by sensata57, auf Flickr

Teatro da Paz (Belém-PA) by Ana Paula Prado, auf Flickr

Theatro Municipal / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr

Theatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Theatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Theatro Municipal / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr

Theatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Theatro Municipal, São Paulo, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, auf Flickr










Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais, Brazil (UNESCO world heritage site) by Maria_Globetrotter, auf Flickr

Old architecture / details / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr

igreja_boa_morte-00013 by Mario Cesar Bucci, auf Flickr

Theatro Municipal de São Paulo by Carol, auf Flickr

Enseada de Botafogo - Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr



PROJETO HARPIA by Fernando Carneiro, auf Flickr

Expedição 4x4 Transamazônica 2015 by Eco Expedições, auf Flickr

Expedição 4x4 Transamazônica 2015 by Eco Expedições, auf Flickr

Expedição 4x4 Transamazônica 2015 by Eco Expedições, auf Flickr

Transamazonica e a Belo Monte 4.jpg by prodbdf, auf Flickr

Deforestation in the Amazon forest by George Sampaio, auf Flickr

Amazônia_2015_2 817 by Cristiano Carvalho, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu - Cataratas by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu - Cataratas by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu - Cataratas by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu - Cataratas by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu - Cataratas by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr



Rafael Medeiros/SUAPE by Complexo Industrial Portuário de Suape, auf Flickr

Vista do Tecon by Complexo Industrial Portuário de Suape, auf Flickr







Rafael Medeiros/SUAPE by Complexo Industrial Portuário de Suape, auf Flickr

DSC_9294 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_9255 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Predios Zona Sul by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Predios Zona Sul by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr



Recife by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Pedra Grande by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Pedra Grande by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Pedra Grande by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Velodromo - Rio 2016 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Centro Olimpico de Tenis - Rio 2016 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Estadio Aquatico Olimpico - Rio 2016 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Arena Carioca 1 / 2 / 3 - Rio 2016 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Arena Carioca 1 / 2 / 3 - Rio 2016 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Arena do Futuro - Rio 2016 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_5117 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_5223 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_5101 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_5090 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Vitoria - ES by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Paulista (21) by rafael pedroso, auf Flickr










DSC_8751x3 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_8754-HDR by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_7867 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Rodovia SP-340 Interior de SP by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr

Jangada na Lagoa do paraíso by Mizael Brandão, auf Flickr

Lagoon, Ceará beach. by Mizael Brandão, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Rumo as Piscinas... by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr

Maceió de Camocim -CE by Mizael Brandão, auf Flickr

DJI_0149-4 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

IMG_3548 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ponte Estaiada - São Paulo - SP by Mario Howat, auf Flickr

Sampa Jan 2018 by [email protected] @zul, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto/MG by Gustavo Almeida Couto de Andrade, auf Flickr

Anoitecendo by MarceloFerreira75, auf Flickr

Pedra do Pontal by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Escalavrado, Guapimirim. by Gustavo Machado, auf Flickr

Pantanal by A. Hartung, auf Flickr

Long Journey Back Home by Osvaldo Eaf, auf Flickr

"O pó da estrada..." by João Guilherme de Carvalho Barbosa, auf Flickr

Vale do Capão Chapada Diamantina. by Fernando Pires, auf Flickr


----------



## eduardoazul

Show todas as imagens, como nosso Brasilzão é bonito!!
Acho essa cidadezinha construida no meio da amazônia uma das imagens mais impressionante!!


----------



## raul lopes

eduardoazul said:


> Show todas as imagens, como nosso Brasilzão é bonito!!
> Acho essa cidadezinha construida no meio da amazônia uma das imagens mais impressionante!!



NAO É MESMO AMIGO , nosso Brasilzao é arretado demais ... 


impressionante ...


----------



## Tiozão

^^
^^Linda sequência!


----------



## raul lopes

Tiozão said:


> ^^
> ^^Linda sequência!



OBRIGADO MIGO QUERIDO .. 



O BRASIL É LINDO DEMAIS ... sem palavras ...


----------



## raul lopes

SOMENTE MUITO ORGULHO !!!


----------



## raul lopes

Reflexo Histórico by Fellipe Leal, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Igreja Nossa Senhora das Dores - Paraty by Fellipe Leal, auf Flickr

Panorama by Lucas Lima 91, auf Flickr

Sergipe - BR by Ana Dumaresq, auf Flickr

Panoramic view of Vassouras downtown square by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

Trem da Vale by Renan Carvalhais, auf Flickr

Rio São Francisco , Brasil by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Rio São Francisco , Brasil . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Cânion do Xingó by Stella Padão, auf Flickr

The crazy in Alagoas - Brasil by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro from Pedra de Gávea by Pichaya V. (Zolashine), auf Flickr

GAVEA GOLF AND COUNTRY CLUB by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr

Golf by Jogos Rio 2016, auf Flickr

Joatinga District. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rubem Porto Jr, auf Flickr

Joatinga e São Conrado Districts. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rubem Porto Jr, auf Flickr

Pedra do Andaraí, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Rubem Porto Jr, auf Flickr

Pão de Açúcar by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

05/08/2016. Cerimonia Abertura. Maracanã. by Jogos Rio 2016, auf Flickr

05/08/2016. Cerimonia Abertura. Maracanã. by Jogos Rio 2016, auf Flickr

05/08/2016. Cerimonia Abertura. Maracanã. by Jogos Rio 2016, auf Flickr

Tocha Olímpica by Jogos Rio 2016, auf Flickr

Tocha Olímpica by Jogos Rio 2016, auf Flickr

highline in río by Claudio Miranda Diaz, auf Flickr

42/365 Fortaleza Canyon (Explore) by Juliana Lauletta, auf Flickr

Pôr do sol no Jardim de Maytrea - Chapada dos Veadeiros - Goiás - Brasil by Camilla Frois Albano, auf Flickr

Sunrise @Prainha, #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr

Serra do Rio do Rastro, Santa Catarina, Brazil by Max, auf Flickr

What is essential is invisible to the eye by Marcelo Graciano, auf Flickr

Sta. Ágatha - Fazenda by Osvaldo Natal Forcelli, auf Flickr

Restinga da Marambaia - Barra de Guaratiba - Costa Verde - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Torre Oscar Niemeyer by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Torre Oscar Niemeyer by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Aquela Hora Azul... by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Copacabana 2018! by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Museu Palácio Imperial by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Palácio Amarelo by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Palácio Rio Negro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Palácio Rio Negro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casa de Rui Barbosa by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casa de Rui Barbosa by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Museu de Ciências da Terra by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Outeiro da Glória by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Museu Histórico Nacional by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

14 Bis by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Fabio Pinto-23042012-NIKON D7000-52 mm Foto 003.jpg by Fabio Silva, auf Flickr

Mata Atlântica :: Serra da Gandarela - Atlantic forest by frederico Pereira, auf Flickr

Vale da Ferradura, Canela by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Porto de Galinhas (43 of 135) by Marcelo Castro, auf Flickr

Porto de Galinhas (47 of 135) by Marcelo Castro, auf Flickr

Praia de Porto de Galinhas - Ipojuca - Pe. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Bangalô Premium by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr

Maragogi - Piscinas Naturais by Rafael Furtado, auf Flickr

Paraíso by Vinicius Augusto, auf Flickr

Porto De Galinhas by Micaela Barros, auf Flickr










Caribbean in Pernambuco by Leonardo Mello, auf Flickr





















Fotos feitas com drone by Jefferson Allan, auf Flickr

C-105 Amazonas by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr

Brasília by Leandro Luciano, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Vista parcial aerea do centro de Belo Horizonte by Gil Leonardi, auf Flickr

Pantanal by Leandro Luciano, auf Flickr

Pedreira by Leandro Luciano, auf Flickr

Rondonópolis by Leandro Luciano, auf Flickr

O salto da Jubarte é sempre impressionante. Mais uma foto das temporadas passadas para o Projeto Amigos da Jubarte. ⠀ --- ENGLISH --- ⠀ The jump of the humpback whale is always impressive. Another photo of past seasons for the "Amigos da Jubarte" Project. by Leonardo Merçon, auf Flickr

Tá ai porque o nome cientifico da jubarte tem "megaptera" (grandes asas). Animais magnificos, que quando saltam parece que vão voar!  Foto que fiz durante expedição do projeto Amigos da Jubarte. ⠀ --- ENGLISH --- ⠀ That's why the scientific name of the by Leonardo Merçon, auf Flickr

Ilha de Itaparica by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Ilha de Itaparica by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Flávio André_Serra de Maracaju_Aquidauana_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flávio André_Aldeia Limão Verde_Aquidauana_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flávio André_Parque da Lagoa Comprida_Aquidauana_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Rodoanel - Clube de Campo - Santo André by Rodolfom Crispim, auf Flickr

PR-YRB by Renan Francisco, auf Flickr

TAM Linhas Aereas, Boeing 777-32W(ER) - PT-MUC by SP.aviation, auf Flickr

A350-941 Qatar Airways A7-AMA Latam Livery by michelfetzer, auf Flickr

PR-VBF by Renan Francisco, auf Flickr


Pico da Lapinha (MG) by Nêssa Florêncio, auf Flickr

Sede de fazenda by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Na janela alguém nos observa by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda Bela Vista, uma bela vista de fato by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Ensolarada by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Casca d'Anta - Contemplação by Paulo Padilha, auf Flickr

O esplendor da "Bela Itália" by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Tradicional branco e azul by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Vento nas águas by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

A FAZENDA COLUBANDÊ ESTÁ EM SITUAÇÃO DE DEGRADAÇÃO by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

Vassouras RJ by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

Vassouras RJ by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

Represa de FURNAS by Paulo Padilha, auf Flickr

DJI_0070 by Lucas PKTA, auf Flickr

Passarela Joaquim Macedo e rio Acre - Rio Branco, Acre, Brasil (Joaquim Macedo footbridge and Acre River - Rio Branco, Acre, Brazil) by Davi Sopchaki, auf Flickr

Light Hunters | Sunset - Corumbá, MS #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, auf Flickr

IMG_6304-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, auf Flickr

Six-banded Armadillo by Markus Lilje, auf Flickr

Pantanal September 2017 by Jan Brandt Madsen, auf Flickr

Jaguar (f) - Panthera onca by John Tomsett, auf Flickr

Beija-flor alimentando-se do néctar de uma flor de um maracujá selvagem. Eu particularmente, gostei muito das cores que se complementam. ⠀ --- ENGLISH --- ⠀ Hummingbird feeding on the nectar of a flower of a wild passionflower. I particularly enjoyed the by Leonardo Merçon, auf Flickr

Fazenda no Pantanal onde passamos o dia trabalhando junto com o Projeto Caiman, registrando a pesquisas com jacarés-do-pantanal. ⠀ ⠀ --- ENGLISH --- ⠀ Farm in Pantanal where we spent the day working together with the Caiman Project, registering the search by Leonardo Merçon, auf Flickr

Pantanal alagado visto de cima! Experiência inesquecível.  Agradeço ao Projeto Caiman pela oportunidade e ao amigo @warcel por ter a coragem de me emprestar o Drone em nome da conservação da natureza! ⠀ --- ENGLISH --- ⠀ Flooded Pantanal from above! Un by Leonardo Merçon, auf Flickr

platôs da Serra da Mocidade by Thiago Laranjeiras, auf Flickr

Vale do Ajarani, Serra da Mocidade by Thiago Laranjeiras, auf Flickr

um outro lado dos picos da mocidade, Parque Nacional da Serra da Mocidade, Roraima, Brasil by Thiago Laranjeiras, auf Flickr

Descida do Paiva, Serra do Tepequem by Thiago Laranjeiras, auf Flickr

Mirante do Paiva by Thiago Laranjeiras, auf Flickr

Buritilândia by Thiago Laranjeiras, auf Flickr

Vista do Pai Inácio by Anselmo Garrido, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

^^Espetáculo, uma paisagem mais linda que a outra!:bow:


----------



## raul lopes

Tiozão said:


> ^^Espetáculo, uma paisagem mais linda que a outra!:bow:




POR ISSO QUE DIGO .... BRASIL POTENCIA ... PODEROSO EM TUDOOOO 



Brasil é Babadéééééérrimoooo


----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL é um ESPETACULO !


----------



## Tiozão

raul lopes said:


> POR ISSO QUE DIGO .... BRASIL POTENCIA ... PODEROSO EM TUDOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> Brasil é Babadéééééérrimoooo


----------



## raul lopes

deixe disso omi de deus ... 

vc sabe que é verdade e que eu tenho razao ...


----------



## raul lopes

PORTO DE GALINHAS> by Carlos Vasconcelos, auf Flickr

PORTO DE GALINHAS> by Carlos Vasconcelos, auf Flickr

PORTO DE GALINHAS> by Carlos Vasconcelos, auf Flickr

PORTO DE GALINHAS> by Carlos Vasconcelos, auf Flickr

Maragogi, AL by Juliana Helpe, auf Flickr

Galés de Maragogi by José Luiz Gonzalez, auf Flickr

Galés de Maragogi by José Luiz Gonzalez, auf Flickr

belohorizonte_aerea_pracadopapa-02 by ROOC2010, auf Flickr

belohorizonte_aerea_arenamineirao- by ROOC2010, auf Flickr

Trilha do Mourão - Praia de Itacoatiara - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Praia de Camboinhas - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Restinga de Marambaia 2 by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Geribá Búzios by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Praia do Pera e conchas by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Pontal do Atalaia 6 by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Pontal do Atalaia 5 by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Pedra da Gavea, Barra 2 by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Museu de Arte Contemporânea - Niteroi - RJ by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Nascer do Sol no Museu do Amanhã by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã by Fernando Carrilho, auf Flickr

buzios by LUCIANA DAGANI, auf Flickr

BUZIOS by Andrico Musolino, auf Flickr

Buzios, Brazil by Javiera Larrea Borel, auf Flickr










Panô by Gabikesalgueiro, auf Flickr

Panô by Gabikesalgueiro, auf Flickr

Bom Día ! by Gonzalo Maldonado, auf Flickr

JC159 - Rio to Cape Town by Captain Smurf, auf Flickr

JC159 - Rio to Cape Town by Captain Smurf, auf Flickr

Chinese View by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Dona Marta Point of View by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Joatinga's Beach by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Barra da Tijuca by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Copacabana by Francisco Anzola, auf Flickr

Sun fade over Rio by Brian Allen, auf Flickr

Lights over Copacabana by Brian Allen, auf Flickr

13/09/2017 -Ecoturismo será permitido em Alcatrazes. by Ministério Meio Ambiente - MMA, auf Flickr

13/09/2017 -Ecoturismo será permitido em Alcatrazes. by Ministério Meio Ambiente - MMA, auf Flickr

13/09/2017 -Ecoturismo será permitido em Alcatrazes. by Ministério Meio Ambiente - MMA, auf Flickr

13/09/2017 -Ecoturismo será permitido em Alcatrazes. by Ministério Meio Ambiente - MMA, auf Flickr

13/09/2017 -Ecoturismo será permitido em Alcatrazes. by Ministério Meio Ambiente - MMA, auf Flickr

13/09/2017 -Ecoturismo será permitido em Alcatrazes. by Ministério Meio Ambiente - MMA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL SENDO BRASIL E MOSTRANDO SUA CARA ... 


Brasil babadéééééérrimooooo 

lindo demais ... 


ESPETACULAR .... EM TODOS SENTIDOS..


----------



## raul lopes

Quibe by Anselmo Garrido, auf Flickr

Piscina - Pousada Balidendê by Anselmo Garrido, auf Flickr

Salvador (Bahia) by Ines Prieto, auf Flickr

Região da Av. Lafayete Coutinho (Av. Contorno), em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Arcos de sacada no Museu da Misericórdia, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Monumento da Cruz Caída – Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Interior da Igreja de São Francisco – Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Painel de azulejos com o cotidiano da vida do padroeiro da Igreja e Convento de São Francisco, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Basílica de Nossa Senhora da Conceição da Praia, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Bairro do Rio Vermelho em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Bairro da Vitória, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr



Salvador - Bahia by فلافيو, auf Flickr

Salvador - Bahia by فلافيو, auf Flickr

Salvador, Bahia!! by Marcio Milesi, auf Flickr

Alcântara (Maranhão) by Ines Prieto, auf Flickr

Salvador (Bahia) by Ines Prieto, auf Flickr



Coqueiral da Praia do Gunga, Alagoas by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Lagoa do Roteiro, Alagoas by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Praia do Gunga by Renan Greca, auf Flickr

Falésias do Gunga... by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr

Pratinha by Anselmo Garrido, auf Flickr

Da praia de Boa Viagem by Pablo Barros, auf Flickr

Movimentação na Praia de Boa Viagem by agenciajcmazella, auf Flickr

Litoral PE-AL - 007 by Edson Moura, auf Flickr

Litoral PE-AL - 006 by Edson Moura, auf Flickr

Litoral PE-AL - 011 by Edson Moura, auf Flickr

Litoral PE-AL - 012 by Edson Moura, auf Flickr

Litoral PE-AL - 014 by Edson Moura, auf Flickr

Litoral PE-AL - 017 by Edson Moura, auf Flickr

Litoral PE-AL - 018 by Edson Moura, auf Flickr

Litoral PE-AL - 025 by Edson Moura, auf Flickr

Vista aérea do Pico das Almas, em Rio de Contas, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Vista aérea do Pico do Itobira, em Rio de Contas, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Nascer do Sol no Pico do Itobira, em Rio de Contas, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Alvorada no Pico do Itobira, em Rio de Contas, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Igreja de Senhora Sant'Ana, em Rio de Contas, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Praça da Matriz "Maestro" Esaú Pinto, em Rio de Contas, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Lagoa das Gaivotas no Parque Nacional dos Lençóis Maranhenses, em Santo Amaro – Maranhão, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Turistas no Parque Nacional dos Lençóis Maranhenses, em Santo Amaro – Maranhão, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

BR 242 em Rafael Jambeiro – Bahia, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Rodovia BA 046, entre os municípios de Iaçú e Milagres – Bahia, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Casa abandonada às margens da BR 242, em Ibiquera – Bahia, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Praia da Ponta de Areia, Itaparica – Bahia, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Saíra-azul (Dacnis cayana) em Lençóis, Chapada Diamantina – Bahia, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Vale do Pati, Chapada Diamantina – Bahia, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

JADEQUEIROZ_PORTO_FORTALEZA_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQUEIROZ_PRAIA DO MEIRELES_FORTALEZA_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQUEIROZ_PRAIA DO MEIRELES_FORTALEZA_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JADEQUEIROZ_CATEDRAL_FORTALEZA_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Igreja Matriz de Nossa Senhora da Assunção - Viçosa do Ceará (CE). by Fernando Cunha, auf Flickr

BRUNO LIMA_MARCO ZERO_RECIFE_PE (9) by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_As_ilhas_SAO_SEBASTIAO_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Amazon Flexboat by Professor S B, auf Flickr

Marinha do Brasil, Manaus by Professor S B, auf Flickr

Regata Copa Marinha do Brasil 2017-80.jpg by Clube Naval Piraquê Departamento Esportivo, auf Flickr

Regata Copa Marinha do Brasil 2017-111.jpg by Clube Naval Piraquê Departamento Esportivo, auf Flickr

Água, energia e vida (série com 5 fotos) // Water, energy and life (series with 5 photos) by Parchen, auf Flickr

Usina térmica Nova América \ 24 MW. --- Thermal Power Station New America. by IVOLINES, auf Flickr

Usina Hidroelétrica Itaipu Binacional / Itaipu Dam by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Usina Hidroelétrica Itaipu Binacional / Itaipu Dam by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Baía de Guanabara - Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Forte do Leme - Leme - Baía de Guanabara - Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Baía de Guanabara - Pão de Açúcar - Cristo Redentor - Plataforma - Petróleo - Rio de Janeiro - Niterói - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Oil Platform at Guanabara Bay by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Navio Zumbi dos Palmares by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Promef 1 (PE) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Promef 1 - Lote 1 (PE) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Navio Zumbi dos Palmares by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

VLT - Rio Operação. Parada: Praça XV. by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

VLT - Rio Operação. Paradas: Saara e Praça Tiradente by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Estação conversora Estreito_MG_JUL_2 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Estação conversora Estreito_MG_JUL_1 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

LT 800 kV CC Xingu - Estreito_TO_JUN by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

LT 800 kV CC Xingu - Estreito_MG_JAN15_2 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

FPSO P-66 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

UEE Santo Augusto (PI) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

UEE Cristalândia (BA) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

UEE São Virgílio (PI) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Bom Jesus da Lapa (BA) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Enel Green Power Ituverava Solar - UFV Ituverava 3 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Enel Green Power Ituverava Solar - UFV Ituverava 4 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Enel Green Power Ituverava Norte Solar - UFV Ituverava 1 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

VISTA GERAL DO CANTEIRO DE ANGRA 3 AO FUNDO by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Geral - Vista Jusante by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

EXT. SUL (GO) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

H-36 Caracal by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

PROSUB - Área sul dos Estaleiros e Base Naval (EBN) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

PROSUB - Vista aérea da Unidade de Fabricação de Estruturas Metálicas (UFEM) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

PROSUB - Shiplift do Estaleiro de Construção (ESC) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

UHE Jirau (RO) - VISTA GERAL DA UHE JIRAU VISTA DE MONTANTE_ABRIL 2016 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Circuito de Geração - Vista Jusante by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

$175 Million by A.Davey, auf Flickr

27/12/2017 Cerimônia de Criação da Zona de Processamento de Exportação do Porto do Açu by Michel Temer, auf Flickr

27/12/2017 Cerimônia de Criação da Zona de Processamento de Exportação do Porto do Açu by Michel Temer, auf Flickr

BR-101 Nordeste - Corredor Maceió-Recife - 26/03/2018. Foto: Edsom Leite/MTPA by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, auf Flickr

Ministro dos Transportes, Portos e Aviação Civil, Maurício Quintella, participa da Cerimônia de Liberação do Tráfego Duplicado da Rodovia BR-163/PR, trecho Cascavel-Santa Maria - 27/10/2017. Foto: Edsom Leite/MTPA. by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, auf Flickr

IP4 de Parintins (AM) by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, auf Flickr

IP4 de Itapiranga (AM) by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, auf Flickr

Tribunal Superior do Trabalho / Superior Labor Court - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Riding in paradise by valmirgoes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2016-fev_Praça Papa e Mirante_1076 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_798 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

2016-04-Ouro Preto-001-40 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

2016-04-Ouro Preto-001-38 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

2016-04-Ouro Preto-001-2 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

Liba by Hugo Martins, auf Flickr

Foto A Pé Set/15 by Rubem Pontes Ben-Hur, auf Flickr

IMG_4817 by Márcio Binow da Silva, auf Flickr

Prédio Sebrae_11-08-2016_Foto Paulo Marcio-1 by Paulo Marcio, auf Flickr

Maratona Fotográfica 2017 by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, auf Flickr

2015-jul_Caxambu_926 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

2015-jul_Praça da Liberdade Noite_919 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

03052015-2015-mai_Serra do Curral_867 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

03052015-2015-mai_Serra do Curral_865 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_797 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_791 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_802 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

Academia Mineira de Letras by Bruno Gomes, auf Flickr

Tilt-shift - Mansão do Mangabeiras by Bruno Gomes, auf Flickr

Londrina / PR / Brasil by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr

Maceió - Alagoas by Felipe Brasil, auf Flickr

uma paisagem alagoana by Fred Matos, auf Flickr

Molhes de Rio Grande by João Carlos Ebone, auf Flickr

Vagonetas by João Carlos Ebone, auf Flickr

Fortaleza de Santa Cruz de Anhatomirim by Sebastian Suarez, auf Flickr

Fortaleza de Santa Cruz de Anhatomirim by Sebastian Suarez, auf Flickr

Praia Canoa Quebrada - Aracati - CE - Brasil - Canoa Quebrada Beach - Aracati - CE - Brazil by Lyssuel Calvet, auf Flickr

Praias de Beberibe - CE - Brasil by Lyssuel Calvet, auf Flickr

Igreja do Quadrado by Dante Laurini Jr, auf Flickr

tons by Décio Cambraia, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Alex Mazzetti, auf Flickr

DSC_0166 by Gabriele Colombo, auf Flickr

Bombinhas by Flavio Miyasaki, auf Flickr

Movimento by Paulo Vitor Schultz, auf Flickr

Ilha do Anhatomirim - SC by Erikson William, auf Flickr

Palácio do Itamaraty, Esplanada dos Ministérios, Brasília-DF. by Phelipe Jesus, auf Flickr

Confeitaria Colombo Rio de Janeiro. by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

Confeitaria Colombo in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by indiepepe, auf Flickr

Café no Forte de Copacabana by Charles Dumaresq, auf Flickr

19522 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr


052 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

Porto de Santos SP by Lourdes Peres Carvalho, auf Flickr

E.R Bristol - Monrovia, Libéria by Julio Domingues, auf Flickr

Cap. Irene - Monrovia, Libéria by Julio Domingues, auf Flickr

shades of blue by Mathieu Bertrand Struck, auf Flickr

alagoas by Mathieu Bertrand Struck, auf Flickr

Foto aérea de Campos do Jordão 3 by Cristiano Tomaz, auf Flickr

Vista do Morro do Elefante 3 - Campos do Jordão by Ivo Albuquerque, auf Flickr

Capivari 3 - Campos do Jordão by Ivo Albuquerque, auf Flickr

Capivari 2 - Campos do Jordão by Ivo Albuquerque, auf Flickr

Vista do Morro do Elefante 2 - Campos do Jordão by Ivo Albuquerque, auf Flickr

Vista do Morro do Elefante 4 - Campos do Jordão by Ivo Albuquerque, auf Flickr

Estilo Europeu 1 - Campos do Jordão by Ivo Albuquerque, auf Flickr

Estilo Europeu 2 - Campos do Jordão by Ivo Albuquerque, auf Flickr

Palácio do Boa Vista 2 - Campos do Jordão by Ivo Albuquerque, auf Flickr

Caracol by fsandbox, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

^^Lindo, Raul!:applause:


----------



## Metropolitano_RN

ESPLÊNDIDO! :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

Confesso que estava saudoso de visitar seus _threads_, Raul. E este, sem exagero nenhum, é o melhor que você construiu até hoje. Também, sem dúvida alguma, um dos melhores do SSC Brasil. Demorei um bom tempo para ver tudo com atenção. Fotos fantásticas, de cada pedaço gostoso do nosso país. PARABÉNS! :cheers:

Ah, o título não poderia ser melhor! Achei genial! Só você mesmo!


----------



## raul lopes

AMIGOOOO QUE BOM QUE GOSTOU ... caprichei mesmo nesse thread... tbm o brasil arraza né ... nao tem como nao se apaixonar por essa terra abençoada por deus ... 


INCRIVEL O POTENCIAL QUE TEMOS E NOSSAS BELEZAS EXUBERANTES ...UNICAS NO PLANETA TERRA... o Brasil é sem duvidas um paraiso ... 


so se tem que saber aproveitar e usufruir e enxergar o belo e bom do nosso pais ..


----------



## raul lopes

tem uma frase que sempre amei e me representa ... e ultimamente esta sendo uma frase que me guia no meu dia a dia ... acho ela impactante ... 


e de alguma forma tbm faz sentido para o Brasil . 




"Se demonstras força, todos querem ser teus aliados. Ao contrário, se mostras fraqueza, ninguém te dará importância. E, se tendo riquezas, não demonstras força, atrairás sobre tua cabeça todas as ambições do mundo". (Ciro, Rei da Pérsia)


----------



## del Marques

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

Se um dia eu colocar os pés em Tiradentes eu não saio mais de lá.


----------



## raul lopes

Riviera de Sao Lourenço - Litoral paulista

Entrada_002 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_400 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_278 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_045 - Cópia by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_088 - Cópia by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_212 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_215 - Cópia by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_219 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_222 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_330 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_448 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_454 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_139 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_332 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_053 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_180 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_338 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Jardins_027 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Rest Gaiana_003 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Ruas_078 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

TIRADENTES - MINAS GERAIS 


@Tiradentes - Minas Gerais - Brazil by Ana Ferreira, auf Flickr

Tiradentes-MG. by Alves Cunha, auf Flickr

Tiradentes by Photo Expedition, auf Flickr

@Tiradentes - Minas Gerais - Brazil by Ana Ferreira, auf Flickr

Tiradentes by Photo Expedition, auf Flickr

Tiradentes by Photo Expedition, auf Flickr

Tiradentes by Photo Expedition, auf Flickr

Tiradentes by Photo Expedition, auf Flickr

Tiradentes by Photo Expedition, auf Flickr

Tiradentes by Photo Expedition, auf Flickr

Tiradentes by Photo Expedition, auf Flickr



@Tiradentes - Minas Gerais - Brazil by Ana Ferreira, auf Flickr

Tiradentes by Rafael Soares Correa de Souza, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

del Marques said:


> :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
> 
> Se um dia eu colocar os pés em Tiradentes eu não saio mais de lá.



tiradentes é um encanto mesmo ... lindo demais ..


----------



## del Marques

_Tiradentes é uma maravilha de cenário, um episódio relicário._


----------



## raul lopes

facebook.com















































Serra do Curral by Lucas Conrado Silva, auf Flickr

Sergipe by ANDERSON SSILVA, auf Flickr

Sergipe by ANDERSON SSILVA, auf Flickr

Cânions do São Francisco by Erick Simon, auf Flickr

Pernambuco (10 of 14) by Dante Laurini Jr, auf Flickr

Igreja de N.S.Nazaré by Hari Haru, auf Flickr

Falesia by leandro centofanti, auf Flickr

Falésia. Praia de Pipa-RN, Brasil. by Eulampio Duarte, auf Flickr

Praia da Pipa - RN - Brasil by rsardou, auf Flickr

Imagens do Aleijadinho – MASP by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Alcântara, MA by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, auf Flickr

Hotel Solar do Rosário. Ouro Preto, MG. Ago/2016 by EBoechat, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais (MG). Ago/2016 by EBoechat, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de Corumbá de Goiás by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de Corumbá de Goiás by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Santuário Dom Bosco / Dom Bosco Sanctuary - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Santuário Dom Bosco / Dom Bosco Sanctuary - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

GOIÂNIA - 2016 - (33) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, auf Flickr

GOIÂNIA - 2016 - (22) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (357) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, auf Flickr

076A7963 by Terry George, auf Flickr

076A8000 by Terry George, auf Flickr

076A8024 by Terry George, auf Flickr

076A8025 by Terry George, auf Flickr

076A8069 by Terry George, auf Flickr

DSC06947 by Terry George, auf Flickr

Fazenda no Cerrado de Goiás by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Mamucabinha . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## del Marques

Esse é o thread do ano.


----------



## raul lopes

del Marques said:


> Esse é o thread do ano.



OBRIGADO QUERIDO ... honrado ... 


caprichando mesmo .. O BRASIL MERECE ... vale a pena observar e apreciar cada imagem uma por uma...


----------



## Metropolitano_RN

raul lopes said:


> tem uma frase que sempre amei e me representa ... e ultimamente esta sendo uma frase que me guia no meu dia a dia ... acho ela impactante ...
> 
> 
> e de alguma forma tbm faz sentido para o Brasil .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Se demonstras força, todos querem ser teus aliados. Ao contrário, se mostras fraqueza, ninguém te dará importância. E, se tendo riquezas, não demonstras força, atrairás sobre tua cabeça todas as ambições do mundo". (Ciro, Rei da Pérsia)


^^^^
PERFEITO, Raul! :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

E concordo demais com as qualidades que nosso país tem Para ser o melhor lugar do planeta, só precisa o brasileiro dá mais valor a sua terra e lutar contra os que tetam destruí-lo! 

Obrigado, sempre, pelas suas postagens! Sem elas, o SSC seria um pouco mais pobre.  :cheers:


----------



## raul lopes

obrigado querido ... vc sempre tao generoso .. adorooo



comentarios assim babado e confusao ... pra abalar com tudo ..


----------



## Metropolitano_RN

raul lopes said:


> obrigado querido ... vc sempre tao generoso .. adorooo
> 
> 
> 
> comentarios assim babado e confusao ... pra abalar com tudo ..


^^^^
Muito obrigado! Fico lisonjeado. 

Estou neste fórum desde 2013, por isso mesmo, possuo certa propriedade para falar: cada um dos _foristas_, sobretudo os mais atuantes como você, têm suas qualidades. Porém, no seu caso, cada _thread_ construído, é certeza de beleza e bom gosto. Nisto, você é singular! Fico feliz de entrar num _thread_ com o título 'Aquarela do Brasil' e observar as mais belas paisagens já postadas, num só espaço. Como o colega falou acima, este é o _thread_ do ano! :cheers:


----------



## raul lopes

Orla de Maceió - AL by Andrews Moura, auf Flickr

Praia de Japaratinga by Andrews Moura, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

Maceió, como sempre dando um show!:bow:


----------



## Julio_vr

Sugiro que se alguém falar mal do Brasil , no latino ou no internacional, o Raul poste todas essas fotos de uma vez só no post ! :banana::tyty:


----------



## raul lopes

Semana da Pátria - Ordem é Progresso by Marcos L. Araujo, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Fireball by *Capture the Moment*, auf Flickr

Brazil - Bahia - Salvador by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Salvador by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Salvador by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Salvador by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Salvador by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Hudson S., auf Flickr


Ohne Titel by Hudson S., auf Flickr

Salvador by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Ribeiro Grande, João Alfredo Municipality, Pernambuco State of Brazil by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr

Salvador by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

PAN PORTO-PRONTA-001-TOTAL-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PORTO DE GALINHAS - 02-09-17-PREV-002-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

MOUNTED POLICE / POLÍCIA MONTADA by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr

CATHEDRAL AND AMPHITHEATRE / CATEDRAL E ANFITEATRO by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr

Banana bunch_DSC0131-Editar-1 by leilasilviatourinho, auf Flickr

Cargo ships in the beach_DSC0406 by leilasilviatourinho, auf Flickr

Cruise ship_DSC0404 by leilasilviatourinho, auf Flickr



Three Peaks State Park Sunset by Helder Ribeiro, auf Flickr

Pedra Selada, Visconde de Mauá by Gustavo Machado, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by nicelionjl, auf Flickr






Angra dos Reis - RJ by Israel Felippe Malthik, auf Flickr

Angra dos Reis - RJ by Israel Felippe Malthik, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de Paraty - RJ by Israel Felippe Malthik, auf Flickr

Brasil by Matias Ariel Tomasone, auf Flickr

Brasil by Matias Ariel Tomasone, auf Flickr

Angra dos Reis RJ Brasil by Marcio Fabian, auf Flickr

Angra dos Reis (HDR) by Marcio Santos, auf Flickr

Calm sea life by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Gustavo Girard, auf Flickr

DSC_0006 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_0004 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Monet adoraria # 56 / Monet would love # 56 by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Um outono todo púrpura by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Nos fundos da grande represa by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Sergipe by ANDERSON SSILVA, auf Flickr

Sergipe by ANDERSON SSILVA, auf Flickr

Sergipe by ANDERSON SSILVA, auf Flickr

Museu de Arte Moderna de Niterói - Rio de Janeiro. by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr

Margens do Rio Amazinas by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., auf Flickr

Campina Grande - Paraíba - Brasil. by Chico Figueiredo, auf Flickr

Centro Cultural de São Francisco by Adriano D'Castro Brito, auf Flickr

Mind-breaker by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Represa de Capivari - PR by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr

Represa de Capivari - PR by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr

Vôo de Drone sobre a represa de Itupararanga.. by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr

DSC_0409-3 by leilasilviatourinho, auf Flickr

Rio Amazonas by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., auf Flickr

Blessed Valley by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

Something from my vacation by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr

PALÁCIO DO GOVERNO - 01-05-18-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

MARCO ZERO - 01-05-18-TP (1 de 1)-OK-REDU by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

CONDOMÍNIOS AGRESTE MINERADORA- 10-03-17-18-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FOTOS PARA MANGA VERDE-REDU-TP-21 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Pernambuco/Recife - Praia de Boag Viagem by Maysa Fezza, auf Flickr

Pernambuco/Recife - Praia de Boag Viagem by Maysa Fezza, auf Flickr

Capela de São Benedito século XVIII by Rodrigo Soldon, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, auf Flickr

Golfinho by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

DSC_7780 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7493 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7540 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7941 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7912 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7847 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7844 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7751 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7713 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7595 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7587 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7575 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7488 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

Piranhas , Alagoas , Brasil . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Piranhas, Alagoas. by Rute Barbosa, auf Flickr

Rio Capibaribe by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

SKYLINE CHANGING PROCESS / PROCESSO DE MUDANÇA DO HORIZONTE by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr

Igreja da Madre de Deus e Rua Tomazina by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

The Boa Viagem Beach , Recife , Brasil . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Garça by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Garça by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Carmo by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Convento by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Guia by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Guia by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Guia by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Engenho Morenos by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Engenho Tinoco by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Engenho Monjope by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Natal, RN. by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Natal, RN. by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Memorial by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Memorial by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Memorial by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Centro de Educação Ambiental by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Memorial by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

DSCN7748 by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr

Praia Vermelha at Night by Bert, auf Flickr

The main staircase of Catete Palace, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, auf Flickr

Scrooge McDuck's church? Sao Francisco da Penitencia Church, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, auf Flickr

Bank of Brazil Cultural Center (Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil), Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, auf Flickr

Cathedral of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, auf Flickr

"You know a place is authentic when cobblestones are so uneven, it's actually painful to walk the streets" (Lonely Planet). Paraty, Rio de Janeiro state, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, auf Flickr

Paraty by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Paraty by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Paraty by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Brazil - Tiradentes by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Where the skies are so blue | @Juiz de Fora, Minas Gerais, Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr

Country farm Brazil by Fernando Luiz, auf Flickr

Chapada dos Guimarães - Brasil by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2L070917118 by Leo Motta, auf Flickr

BPCães by André Gustavo Stumpf, auf Flickr

Polícia Federal by Autos - Brasil, auf Flickr

Serra by fsandbox, auf Flickr

Paraty by fsandbox, auf Flickr

Ferrugem by fsandbox, auf Flickr

Rua do Mercado by crismdl, auf Flickr

Praia do Siriú by crismdl, auf Flickr

Caracol by crismdl, auf Flickr

Caracol by crismdl, auf Flickr

Don't Call it a Comeback...or Maybe Do! by Osvaldo Eaf, auf Flickr

Long Journey Back Home by Osvaldo Eaf, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maceio by Giuseppe Stuckert, auf Flickr

Gambiarras do Recife . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Ilha Fiscal by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Ilha Fiscal by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

DJI_0340 by Casa Cor, auf Flickr

DJI_0353 by Casa Cor, auf Flickr

DJI_0361 by Casa Cor, auf Flickr

DJI_0366 by Casa Cor, auf Flickr

DJI_0380 by Casa Cor, auf Flickr

DJI_0411 by Casa Cor, auf Flickr

Campina Grande Skyline by ruimc77, auf Flickr

Dois Irmãos (Rio) by ruimc77, auf Flickr



















NAe São Paulo - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Airton Morassi, auf Flickr

Fragata Greenhalgh F-46 - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Airton Morassi, auf Flickr

Estaleiros Mauá - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Airton Morassi, auf Flickr

Floresta da Tijuca vista1073 by Luizgustavo Lima, auf Flickr

Os Esquilos - Restaurante - Colonial - Floresta da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Redeemer Sunset by José Eduardo Nucci, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro - Lagoa - Arpoador - Ipanema - Leblon - Gávea - Jardim Botânico - Ilha - Brasil - Brazil - Copa do Mundo - Copa - Cup - World Cup - Jóquei Clube by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Niterói - Piratininga - Camboinhas - Itaipú - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Brazil - Copa do mundo - World Cup by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro Visto de Niterói - Baía de Guanabara - Pão de Açúcar - Cristo Redentor - Flamengo - Botafogo - Urca - Brasil - Brazil - Copa do Mundo - World Cup by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

IMG_0075.jpg by Gilberto Ismar Hartmann, auf Flickr

Panorama Time Lapse by Denys Omura, auf Flickr

19abril2018 Canon 6D (30) by Laércio Souza, auf Flickr










































































Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr

Canyon do Velho Chico by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr

Solstice by Raphael Sombrio, auf Flickr

Serra do Rio do Rastro, SC, Brasil. by crismdl, auf Flickr

Rio do Rastro_1 by Luiz Filipe M. Correia, auf Flickr

The end of the darkness by Raphael Sombrio, auf Flickr

Morro da Igreja by Sérgio, auf Flickr

Serra Geral- Parque Nacional de São Joaquim by Otávio Nogueira, auf Flickr

073_1 by Hélio Silva, auf Flickr

Molhes da Barra, Rio Grande by crismdl, auf Flickr

Osório, Rio Grande do Sul, Brasil. by crismdl, auf Flickr

Farol de Santa Marta, Santa Catarina, Brasil. by crismdl, auf Flickr

Praia do Gunga, Alagoas, Brasil by crismdl, auf Flickr

Gado Nelore by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Museu Histórico e Artístico de Planaltina / Museum of History and Art Planaltina - Distrito Federal by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Belém do Pará by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Basking starlets . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Zezé Motta em Divina de Saudade by Tiradentes Em Cena, auf Flickr

Brasilia da Copa by Jorge Hamilton, auf Flickr

Park do utinga (Belém do Pará) by ivan duarte, auf Flickr

igreja de nossa senhora de nazaré by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

forte do presépio by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

10092017-_MG_9435 by LUCIANA DAGANI, auf Flickr

10092017-_MG_9263 by LUCIANA DAGANI, auf Flickr

09092017-_MG_9123 by LUCIANA DAGANI, auf Flickr

Brazil 2018 - Alagoas by Magna Kreation, auf Flickr

Guira Cuckoo by Kirk, auf Flickr

Toco Toucan by Kirk, auf Flickr

Brazilian Tanager by Kirk, auf Flickr

Blue Dacnis by Kirk, auf Flickr

Green-headed Tanager by Kirk, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro, Recreio dos bandeirantes - 05/05/18 #cidademaravilhosa #rj #riodejaneiro by yuri rocha, auf Flickr

Places around Brazil. #Backwoods #Sertão by yuri rocha, auf Flickr

Camg (1 de 7) by Leonardo Fraga, auf Flickr

Cidade administrativa panoramica (1 de 1) by Leonardo Fraga, auf Flickr

Cidade administrativa (1 de 1) by Leonardo Fraga, auf Flickr

Camg last (5 de 7) by Leonardo Fraga, auf Flickr

00003 by We Art, auf Flickr

Pivo Central by Alex Sanderson by Alex Sanderson, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Fly to Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Fly to Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Fly to Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Fly to Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Fly to Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Fly to Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Fly to Búzios by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Manguinhos Pier by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Manguinhos Pier by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Manguinhos Pier by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Manguinhos Pier by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Manguinhos Pier by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

Manguinhos Pier by Brmatters Rio, auf Flickr

buzios by LUCIANA DAGANI, auf Flickr

DSC05651 by Miguel Dornaes, auf Flickr

São Paulo by Rodrigo Sepúlveda, auf Flickr

The Beach (Explore 2014-01-22 #16) by Adrian Walmsley, auf Flickr

Dawn I by Adrian Walmsley, auf Flickr

The Tide is High by Adrian Walmsley, auf Flickr

The three sisters by Adrian Walmsley, auf Flickr

AMBIENTES RESORTS by Sérgio Lobo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

gentchy nosso BRASIL é lindo demais ... 



nao consigo lidar com tanta beleza ... MEU ORGILHO DESSA TERRINHA é INDISCUTIVEL E ENORME IMENSOOOOO .... 


muito amor ...


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Porto de Galinhas - Ipojuca - Pe. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Praia de Porto de Galinhas - Ipojuca - Pe. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Praia de Porto de Galinhas - Ipojuca - Pe. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Nannai Resort & Spa by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Nannai Resort & Spa by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

VISTA AÉREA DA PRAIA DE MURO ALTO - IPOJUCA - PE. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

VISTA AÉREA DA PRAIA DE MURO ALTO - IPOJUCA - PE. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Ipojuca - PE by Dieter Wanderley, auf Flickr

PE - Porto de Galinhas_1 by Marcus Almeida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista Aérea Muro Alto by Henrique Santos, auf Flickr

Nannai Residence - Muro Alto by Henrique Santos, auf Flickr

Nannai Residence - Muro Alto by Henrique Santos, auf Flickr

Meu Paraíso by Serlunar, auf Flickr

PEIXE NA TELHA PRATOS E AMBIENTES BISTRÔ 497 by Sérgio Lobo, auf Flickr

Peixe na Telha - Porto de Galinhas by Raul Nigro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ÁGUA DE CÔCO by Sérgio Lobo, auf Flickr

porto de galinhas 2014_47 by Alexandre Santana, auf Flickr

19122014-2014-dez_Pernambuco_573 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr



















BARGAÇO siri mole by Sérgio Lobo, auf Flickr

GERAL PADARIAS E DELICATESSENS (110) by Sérgio Lobo, auf Flickr

FAMÍLIA GIULIANO 1 (2) by Sérgio Lobo, auf Flickr


ARCÁDIA EMBALAGENS 049 by Sérgio Lobo, auf Flickr

PITÚ CACHAÇA 283 (9) by Sérgio Lobo, auf Flickr

Vitória-régia (Victoria amazonica) - Giant waterlily by Marcus Vinicius Lameiras, auf Flickr

84 ExpoZebu by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

84 ExpoZebu by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

84º Expozebu by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

84 ExpoZebu by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

ExpoZebu 2016 by ABCZ Associação Brasileira dos Criadores de Zebu, auf Flickr

ExpoZebu 2016 by ABCZ Associação Brasileira dos Criadores de Zebu, auf Flickr

84º Expozebu by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

ExpoZebu 2016 by ABCZ Associação Brasileira dos Criadores de Zebu, auf Flickr

84ª Expozebu by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AMANHECER NO RECIFE (15) by Sérgio Lobo, auf Flickr

igreja de nossa senhora da vitória by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

Catedral Metropolitana de Brasília / The Metropolitan Cathedral of Brasilia at night by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA DIA DOS 100 ANOS DO NIEMEYER (47) by Sérgio Lobo, auf Flickr

Catedral by Luis Soquetti, auf Flickr

Procuradoria-Geral da República, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Historic Center of Pirinópolis by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Vitória e Cariacica by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Vitória - Brazil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Vitória - Brazil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Litoral Piauí by Tasso Dênis, auf Flickr

IMG_1212 by Matthew Dillon, auf Flickr

Piaui&Ceara 764 by Tommaso Donelli, auf Flickr

Piaui&Ceara 768 by Tommaso Donelli, auf Flickr

Brazil- Angra dos Reis by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Porto Seguro by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Porto Seguro by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Porto Seguro by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Jéquia da Praia by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Pirenópolis by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Av. Paulista by Gabriel Arantes, auf Flickr

180429_v-reencontro-de-amigos-com-le-prevost_390 by Luiz Henrique Fotografia, auf Flickr

Vila Velha, Minas Gerais, Brazil [OC][2048X1125] by Patrick Lawe, auf Flickr

Mountains by Pedro Zuccolotto, auf Flickr

Mountains by Pedro Zuccolotto, auf Flickr

Topaz by Stan Celestian, auf Flickr

Topaz by Stan Celestian, auf Flickr

Flying high by Fabio Rage, auf Flickr

Minas Gerais - Congonhas Consultoria e Blog de Viagens-006.jpg by Renata Marques, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2304 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10195 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10191 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10172 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10171 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10136 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10081 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10064 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10038 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F9980 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2259 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2298 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2299 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2302 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr



























































Capitólio - Minas Gerais by Tadeu Pereira, auf Flickr














IMG_M5-2314 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M7887 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F7679 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M8021 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M7904 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S5188 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5286 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

foto-ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_Praia_de_grumichama_AGRA_DOS_REIS_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_passeio_de_escuna_AGRA_DOS_REIS_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_Lagoa_azul_AGRA_DOS_REIS_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro by Bart's Dad, auf Flickr

Santa Teresa view of Rio de Janeiro by Bart's Dad, auf Flickr

Rodrigo de Freitas Lake, Rio de Janeiro by Bart's Dad, auf Flickr











001 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

5006 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

5010 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

5020 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

001 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

002 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

003.1 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

003 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

004 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

005.1 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

007 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

023 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

008 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

015 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr



024 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

1041 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

1026 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr


1057 by Clóvis Ferreira, auf Flickr

Malawí Muro Alto Beach Houses by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

EITAAAAA BRASIL DELICIOSO ... tanta beleza deixa qualquer um com agua na boca .. 



é de babar tanta exuberancia ... coloca qualquer outro pais no chinelo ... BRASIL PODER !


----------



## raul lopes

TODOS ENCANTOS MIL DE UM PAIS CONTINENTAL .... incrivel tanta diversidade...


----------



## Carlos22

Muito bom, Raul! Bela curadoria! Nosso país é lindo!


----------



## raul lopes

bota lindo nisso ... é espetacular !!!


----------



## cassianoitu

Espetáculo de lugares!!


----------



## raul lopes

é nosso pais maravilhoso amigo .... BRASIL SENDO BRASIL ...


----------



## eduardoazul

Thread fantastico raulzito!
Manda mais aê zinfí!!!!


----------



## raul lopes

ta lindo mesmo né migo ... caprichei .. nosso lindo brasil merecia um trhead completo e diversificado assim ... mostrando todo nosso potencial ... 


BRASIL POTENCIA .. terrinha abençoada pela natureza ..


----------



## sebobprata

raul lopes said:


> ta lindo mesmo né migo ... caprichei .. nosso lindo brasil merecia um trhead completo e diversificado assim ... mostrando todo nosso potencial ...
> 
> 
> BRASIL POTENCIA .. terrinha abençoada pela natureza ..


^^
Pena ter fotos sem legenda e quem não conhece não vai poder saber onde fica esses lugares maravilhosos, nessa página tem duas fotos uma noturna e a outra das imensas praias de Aracaju sem identificação. Sem mais um abração e continue com essa obra de arte.


----------



## raul lopes

pensei nisso depois acredita.. mas agora vai dar um trabalho danado .. entao vou deixar assim mesmo ... 


e sobre as praias de aracaju .. aquilo ali é atalaia e nova atalaia ...


----------



## raul lopes

Canoa Quebrada, Ceará. by Kássia Melo, auf Flickr

Anoitecer by Tarso Bessa, auf Flickr

Fortaleza by Takashi Matsumura, auf Flickr

Praia de Iracema - Fortaleza - Ceará by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

Ferry - Brazil by Luiz Contreira, auf Flickr

2011-Taiba-Ceara-0010 by Casal Partiu, auf Flickr

2011-Taiba-Ceara-0025 by Casal Partiu, auf Flickr

2011-Taiba-Ceara-0013 by Casal Partiu, auf Flickr

Paraty by Dominique CARON, auf Flickr

Paraty by Dominique CARON, auf Flickr

Paraty - Igreja de Nossa Senhora das Dores by Dominique CARON, auf Flickr

On retient son souffle ... by Dominique CARON, auf Flickr

Voulez-vous faire un tour en bateau ? by Dominique CARON, auf Flickr

Cisternas CE Aéreas by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Cisternas CE Aéreas by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Cisternas CE Aéreas by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Cisternas CE Aéreas by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

CO9I2694 by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Kalungas, quilombolas de Goiás by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Kalungas, quilombolas de Goiás by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Kalungas, quilombolas de Goiás by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Fotografa - Robeta Sá. jpg (7) by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Fotografa - Robeta Sá. jpg (15) by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Feira de Piancó by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Fotografa - Robeta Sá. jpg (17) by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Fotografa - Robeta Sá. jpg (27) by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Tamires Kopp © 2013 by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Banana by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

PAA Assentamento Pequeno Willian by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

CO9I9004 by Consea Segurança Alimentar, auf Flickr

Praia de Boa Viagem , Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr



Edifício Maria Olívia. by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Edifício Maria Olívia. by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Edifício Maria Olívia. by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Boris Kertsman by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Boris Kertsman by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Boris Kertsman by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Boris Kertsman by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Boris Kertsman by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Bulls in Majestik by Majestik Brasil, auf Flickr

Porsche 911 Carrera S (991) by Jeferson Felix, auf Flickr

Totally different cars! by Rafael Delfino Photography, auf Flickr

Amazing!! by Rafael Delfino Photography, auf Flickr

Camaro and MP4 by Rafael Delfino Photography, auf Flickr


P1020968 by Tabatinga Hotel, auf Flickr

OKA Beach Residence by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

OKA Beach Residence by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

OKA Beach Residence by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

OKA Beach Residence by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

OKA Beach Residence by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Malawí Muro Alto Beach Houses by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Vitória - Brasil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Praia by Fênix Araújo, auf Flickr

Vitória... by Leandro Silva, auf Flickr

Ferias-141 by Mucoide, auf Flickr

Ferias-135 by Mucoide, auf Flickr

Brasília - Ponte JK/JK Bridge (02-05-18) by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brazil (02-05-18) by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr

Etnias nos Jogos Mundiais dos Povos Indígenas by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

Jogos Mundiais dos Povos Indígenas by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

Jogos Mundiais dos Povos Indígenas by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

Pontal do Atalaia/Arraial do Cabo - RJ by Fernanda Ferreira Gomes, auf Flickr

Pontal do Atalaia - Arraial do Cabo, Rio de janeiro by Fernanda Ferreira Gomes, auf Flickr

Frequencia incomum - Praia de Atalaia by Eduardo Hanazaki, auf Flickr

Orla de Fortaleza por uma janela de quarto de hotel. Fortaleza, Ceará - Brasil by Eduar Lira, auf Flickr

O vento by Eduar Lira, auf Flickr

Sesc e Petrolina 5-5 by Hassan Santos, auf Flickr


----------



## sebobprata

raul lopes said:


> pensei nisso depois acredita.. mas agora vai dar um trabalho danado .. entao vou deixar assim mesmo ...
> 
> 
> e sobre as praias de aracaju .. aquilo ali é atalaia e nova atalaia ...


Não é Atalaia e muito menos Atalaia Nova, Atalaia fica na área urbana de Aracaju e Atalaia Nova fica em Barra dos Coqueiros em frente para Aracaju do lado oceanico. Já a foto que aparece fica na praia do Refugio no Mosqueiro perto da Orla Pör do Sol, cerca de uns 20 kms de Atalaia, mais faz parte de Aracaju.


----------



## Tiozão

Esse thread é um colírio para os olhos!:applause:


----------



## raul lopes

obrigado meu amigo querido ....


----------



## raul lopes

1038 by O L A N D, auf Flickr

Spotlight on light spots by Quentin Jossart, auf Flickr

Miss Rio Grande do Norte BE Emotion 2016 – Danielle Marion by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

Miss Piauí vence o concurso,. by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

As três finalistas. by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

BR 050 - uberlandia mgx by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

BR 050 - araguari mgx by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

VLT santosx by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

VLT SANTOS by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

Sunrise in Brasilia 150130 "Explored" by Paulo Rezende, auf Flickr

IMG_6475 by Luiz Carlos Camilote, auf Flickr

IGREJA GÊMEAS DE MARIANA by Sandra Martins, auf Flickr

DSCN3430 by Marcio LG, auf Flickr

DSCF3459 by Evanil-Ni, auf Flickr

Museu do amanha by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

DSCF3454 by Evanil-Ni, auf Flickr

DSCF3451 by Evanil-Ni, auf Flickr

DSCF3442 by Evanil-Ni, auf Flickr

DSCF3440 by Evanil-Ni, auf Flickr

DSCF3435 by Evanil-Ni, auf Flickr

DSCF3434 by Evanil-Ni, auf Flickr

Alcatrazes by Marcos Simanovic, auf Flickr

USP Pirassununga by Marcos Simanovic, auf Flickr

Brasília Brasil Marcos Simanovic by Marcos Simanovic, auf Flickr

REPRESA IPORANGA - VALE DO RIBEIRA (2) by Marcos Simanovic, auf Flickr

Mata Atlântica - Vale do Ribeira by Marcos Simanovic, auf Flickr

Estação Tubo by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

Estação Tubo no Centro Cívico - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Ônibus Expresso Biarticulado Vermelho e Estação Tubo - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Curitiba - PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr

Curitiba - PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf FlickrCuritiba - PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr

Curitiba - PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr

Curitiba - PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr

Parque Tanguá by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr

Parque Tanguá by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr

Curitiba - PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr

Curitiba 25/06/2017 by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr

Curitiba 25/06/2017 by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr



Parque Tanguá 2017 by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr

Parque Tanguá 2017 by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr

Abandonada no meio do canavial. --- Abandoned in the middle of the sugar cane. by IVOLINES, auf Flickr

Arvore, ipê rosa. --- tree, pink ipe. 500 kv line. by IVOLINES, auf Flickr

Power transmission lines 440 kv \ São Paulo - Brazil. by IVOLINES, auf Flickr

Santuario, Brazil, MG by Lorenz Freutsmiedl, auf Flickr

PRAIA LEBLON by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

SAO CONRADO - RJ by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

Pedra do Pontal by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Pão de Açúcar by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Parapente by Grecia Gomez, auf Flickr

Real_Gabinete-5 by PLINIO LEAL, auf Flickr

Real_Gabinete-4 by PLINIO LEAL, auf Flickr

Real_Gabinete-1 by PLINIO LEAL, auf Flickr

Morro Dois Irmãos (68) by Carlos Cordeiro, auf Flickr

Morro Dois Irmãos (41) by Carlos Cordeiro, auf Flickr

Igreja Nossa Senhora das Dores by Fellipe Leal, auf Flickr

Cacimbinhas Beach morning by Luc Stadnik, auf Flickr

Quality Suites Natal by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

Quality Suites Natal by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

Panorâmica by Karl Max Fernandes, auf Flickr

Crédito: Divulgação/Band by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

Equipe Band by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

Álvaro José, Ricardo Boechat e Ana Paula Padrão na transmissão da cerimonia de abertura dos Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016. by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

Trio do Eva chegando ao estúdio da Band em Ondina by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

Tays Reis durante apresentação no Camarote Planeta Band Othon by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

Tays Reis e Carlinhos Brown se encontram no estúdio da Band em Salvador by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

Trio de Bell Marques no Planeta Band by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

Cerveja & Cia chegando no Planeta Band Othon by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

Brazil - Natal by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brasil - Icapui by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Icapuí by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Igreja da Madre de Deus e Rua Tomazina by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Jardim Sul Centro Empresarial by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr

Gleidson Santos - Praia de Cacha Prego - Itaparica by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Gleidson Santos - Praia de Cacha Prego - Itaparica by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr



Praia da Ponta de Areia, Itaparica – Bahia, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Vegetação nativa - Mata Altântica by Meio Ambiente - Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

APA Serra Branca Raso da Catarina by Meio Ambiente - Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Cachoeira do Acaba Vida by Meio Ambiente - Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Parque Estadual Serra dos Montes Altos by Meio Ambiente - Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Rio Almada by Meio Ambiente - Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

APA Litoral Norte by Meio Ambiente - Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Sanhaçu-de-encontro-amarelo (Tangara ornata) by Ailton Cãndido de Almeida, auf Flickr

Parque Olhos D'água / Water-Spring Park - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Créditos - Olivier Boëls by Amanda Ayub, auf Flickr

Lançamento da campanha mundial da ONU "Mares Limpos" no AquaRio by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

Produção tecnificada de mudas de espécies florestais by Otávio Nogueira, auf Flickr

Do Gerais a Balsas by Otávio Nogueira, auf Flickr

Gente de Fé by Otávio Nogueira, auf Flickr

Serra do Penitente by Otávio Nogueira, auf Flickr

Serra do Penitente by Otávio Nogueira, auf Flickr

Contrastes de uma região de fronteira by Otávio Nogueira, auf Flickr

Cachoeiras do Itapecurú by Otávio Nogueira, auf Flickr

Águas do Maranhão by Otávio Nogueira, auf Flickr

Povoado Mandacarú by Otávio Nogueira, auf Flickr

Povoado Mandacarú by Otávio Nogueira, auf Flickr

Pré-produção no Sertão by Kikike Campos, auf Flickr

Recife - Avenida Amagenom Magalhães by Kikike Campos, auf Flickr

Avenida Norte - Recife by Kikike Campos, auf Flickr

Recife by Kikike Campos, auf Flickr

IMG_8746 by Kikike Campos, auf Flickr

DSC_0750 by Kikike Campos, auf Flickr

DSC_0641 by Kikike Campos, auf Flickr

DSC_0361-Pano by Kikike Campos, auf Flickr

20180212_140006 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

20180215_065629_HDR by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

20180215_065619_HDR by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

20180213_105844 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

20180213_111956 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

20180212_150837 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

20180212_150141 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

20180212_150156 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

20180212_145945 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

20180212_135237 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

20180215_074217_HDR by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

20180214_110850_HDR by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

Lamborghini Aventador by Jeferson Felix, auf Flickr

São Paulo. by Antônio João, auf Flickr

São Paulo. by Antônio João, auf Flickr

São Paulo. by Antônio João, auf Flickr

Praia Itaguaçú ( Explore ) by Javier Parigini, auf Flickr

Salinas by Alan Bravo, auf Flickr

Praia Preta (Black Beach - Playa Negra) by Carlos J M Martinez, auf Flickr

Praia de Piratininga by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr

Eu vou ao Maracanã... by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr

Misty sunrise @Mirante Dona Marta, #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr

May He bless us all... by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr

Enlightenment | @Pedra Bonita Mountain, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr










20180222_SC_MME_SC_8512 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

20180226_SC_MME_SC_8580 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

DJI_0103 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

DJI_0104 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

20170410_SC_8743 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

20170410_SC_ by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

Torre Oscar Niemeyer by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

20171214_SC_5583 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

Refinaria Abreu e Lima (RNEST) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Refinaria Abreu e Lima (PE) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Praia de Aracatibinha by Javier Parigini, auf Flickr

Praia do Aventureiro by Javier Parigini, auf Flickr

Praia do Dentista (Explore) by Javier Parigini, auf Flickr

Congresso Nacional, Brasília - National Congress of Brazil by andrebatz, auf Flickr

Neblina em Londrina by Ricardo Yamazaki, auf Flickr

Casinha de campo by Ricardo Yamazaki, auf Flickr

Golden Hour by Ricardo Yamazaki, auf Flickr

Trigo no final de seu ciclo by Ricardo Yamazaki, auf Flickr

Barra do Cunhaú - RN by Ricardo Yamazaki, auf Flickr

Mercedes-Benz O-362 by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr

IMG_20170221_103253 by Geraldo Campos Neto, auf Flickr

DSCN0003 by Geraldo Campos Neto, auf Flickr

Pontal and Macumba Beaches by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Pontal Beach at Recreio District... by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

São Conrado - Golf - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

GAVEA GOLF CC - ABERTO DO BRASIL 2013 by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr

GAVEA GOLF CC - ABERTO DO BRASIL 2013 by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr

ABERTO DO BRASIL by IMM Esporte & Entretenimento, auf Flickr

GAVEA GOLF CC - ABERTO DO BRASIL 2013 by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr

GAVEA GOLF AND COUNTRY CLUB by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr

Beach Park Fortaleza by Kavita Jiawan, auf Flickr

Vale S.A. Estrada de Ferro Carajás by Cristiano Oliveira., auf Flickr

Vale S.A. Estrada de Ferro Carajás. by Cristiano Oliveira., auf Flickr

Vale S.A. Estrada de Ferro Carajás. by Cristiano Oliveira., auf Flickr

Historical Center / São Luis / Maranhão / Brazil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr

IMG_7557 by Jarod Burns, auf Flickr

Sao Luis, Maranhao, Brazil... by José Fernando Ogura, auf Flickr

Sampa Jan 2018 by [email protected] @zul, auf Flickr

Sampa Jan 2018 by [email protected] @zul, auf Flickr

Sampa Jan 2018 by [email protected] @zul, auf Flickr

Sampa Jan 2018 by [email protected] @zul, auf Flickr

Sampa Jan 2018 by [email protected] @zul, auf Flickr

Fuxico by Vi, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Patrick Tracanelli, auf Flickr

Cratera da Mineração, Serra do Curtal, bairro Mangabeiras, Belo Horizonte. by Patrick Tracanelli, auf Flickr

Praça do Papa, Serra do Curtal, bairro Mangabeiras, Belo Horizonte. by Patrick Tracanelli, auf Flickr

Bairro das Mangabeiras e Serra do Curral de um ângulo pouco fotografado. Ao fundo, Belvedere. by Patrick Tracanelli, auf Flickr

Christ The Redeemer (Statue) by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

MREZENDE_MA_lavoura_2018_04_ (93)_crb by MARCUS REZENDE, auf Flickr

MREZENDE_MA_lavoura_2018_04_ (70)_crb by MARCUS REZENDE, auf Flickr

DJI_0051 by Jaime de Andrada, auf Flickr

L1200438 by Jaime de Andrada, auf Flickr

L1200432 by Jaime de Andrada, auf Flickr

L1200378 by Jaime de Andrada, auf Flickr

L1200374 by Jaime de Andrada, auf Flickr

L1200360 by Jaime de Andrada, auf Flickr

L1200313 by Jaime de Andrada, auf Flickr

L1200319 by Jaime de Andrada, auf Flickr

L1200300 by Jaime de Andrada, auf Flickr



L1200017 by Jaime de Andrada, auf Flickr

NUCA'S LION / LEÃO DE NUCA by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr

PINA AND OBSERVATORY OF PORT WAREHOUSES / PINA E MIRANTE DO ARMAZÉM DO PORTO by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr

Prainhas do Pontal do Atalaia e Ilha do Farol, Arraial do Cabo, RJ. by Patrick Tracanelli, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

^^:applause:


----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL LINDO DEMAIS ...


----------



## raul lopes

20180316_163918 by BenTess Schnellyss, auf Flickr

Majestic Pool by Lucas, auf Flickr

Fachada Residencial e Comercial by Caramelo Arquitetos, auf Flickr

Conjunto by Caramelo Arquitetos, auf Flickr

Fachada Residencial by Caramelo Arquitetos, auf Flickr

Fachada Residencial 02 by Caramelo Arquitetos, auf Flickr

Fachada by Caramelo Arquitetos, auf Flickr

Área de lazer by Caramelo Arquitetos, auf Flickr

PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM-DRONE-28-04-16-001-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM-DRONE-28-04-16-003-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

a lira e o palco by Ricardo Scholz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Confeitaria Colombo | Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Tiago Caramuru, auf Flickr

Visita ao Carrefour Pamplona. by Gustavo Marsan, auf Flickr

Manaus, AM, Brasil by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Manaus, AM, Brasil by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

ALLIANZ PARQUE by Imagens Portal SESCSP, auf Flickr

Praia de Boa Viagem! Recife, PE, Brasil. by Flavio Eloia, auf Flickr

Igreja Nossa Senhora da Corrente - Penedo, Alagoas by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

WeiHe1 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

Otello1 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

IGCLDicle2 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

DJI_0285 by Sérgio Rodrigues Garcez Filho, auf Flickr

DJI_0211 by Sérgio Rodrigues Garcez Filho, auf Flickr

Curitiba-30 by Diego Peruzzi, auf Flickr

Lampião e Ilha do Campeche - Sul da Ilha by Vinicius Thomaz Andrade, auf Flickr

Christ The Redeemer by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/24uXMao by Renato Vieira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Iporanga by MOF.BR, auf Flickr

random by Manuel Mira Godinho, auf Flickr

... by Manuel Mira Godinho, auf Flickr

... by Manuel Mira Godinho, auf Flickr

... by Manuel Mira Godinho, auf Flickr

which floor are you going by Manuel Mira Godinho, auf Flickr

... by Manuel Mira Godinho, auf Flickr

Geometria by Manuel Mira Godinho, auf Flickr

Greve da Construção Civil em Fortaleza by Ezequiel, auf Flickr

Renato Soares_Vista do Forte para Praia de Ubatuba_São Francisco do Sul_SC by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

DJI_0020-2 by Gabriel Maciel, auf Flickr

DJI_0026 by Gabriel Maciel, auf Flickr

Federação das Indústrias do Estado de São Paulo, Av. Paulista. Brasil. by Victor Reche, auf Flickr

2L151117035 by Leo Motta, auf Flickr

Novo Real - 1 - (Moeda Brasileira R$ ) by Wanderson Schuindt, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

^^Lindas paisagens, imagina se esse país fosse bem administrado????


----------



## raul lopes

Tiozão said:


> ^^Lindas paisagens, imagina se esse país fosse bem administrado????




seriamos depois dos estados unidos e china a terceira maior potencia do planeta e nossa qualidade de vida seria parecida com a australia ... 


mas estamos chegando la ... apesar de todas dificuldades .. o brasil hoje é uma potencia ...


----------



## raul lopes

Quadrado, Trancoso by Hari Haru, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_PRAIA DOS COQUEIROS_TRANCOSO_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Fernando Jose Costa no tee do 5 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr

4100 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr

Fernao Magalhaes no 15 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr


DSC_6962 by Thaís Gonçalves, auf Flickr

DSC_7400 by Thaís Gonçalves, auf Flickr

_MG_1652 by Thaís Gonçalves, auf Flickr

DSC_6942 by Thaís Gonçalves, auf Flickr

_MG_0094 by Thaís Gonçalves, auf Flickr

DSC_7011 by Thaís Gonçalves, auf Flickr

Guararema by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

Fonte dos Desejos - Praça Ramos de Azevedo SP by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

PINACOTECA by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

DJI_0165 by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

DJI_0144 by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

Templo de Salomão by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

IMG_8741A by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

DJI_0126 by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

IMG_8571 by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

IMG_7848 by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

DJI_0068-2 by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

DJI_0036 by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

Brasil - Sao Paulo - Festival Path - Instituto Tomie Othake by Martin Rabaglia, auf Flickr

Brasil - Sao Paulo - Parque Ibirapuera by Martin Rabaglia, auf Flickr

Auditório Ibirapuera by Serlunar, auf Flickr










Auditório Ibirapuera by Adriano Queiroz dias, auf Flickr

Castelinho by Gustavo Machado, auf Flickr

Pedra Mãe, Agulha Itacolomi, Magé e Baía de Guanabara. by Gustavo Machado, auf Flickr

Catedral São Pedro de Alcântara by Gustavo Machado, auf Flickr

Museu_Imperial_Halley Pacheco de Oliveira_CC3.0 by Imagens Portal SESCSP, auf Flickr

Museu e Centro Histórico by André Rodrigues, auf Flickr










Palácio de Cristal by André Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Palácio de Cristal by André Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Quitandinha Palace - Petrópolis (Brazil) by Eduardo Melon, auf Flickr



Palácio Quitandinha by André Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Museu Nacional - Quinta da Boa Vista - Rio de Janeiro by Eduardo Melon, auf Flickr

Parque da Cidade - Niterói/RJ 01 by Eduardo Melon, auf Flickr

Ponte Rio Niterói Bahia de Guanabara by André Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Restaurante Mauá no terraço do MAR - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Restaurante Mauá no terraço do MAR - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Panoramic view from Maracanã Stadium (2015) by Eduardo Melon, auf Flickr

CASAS COLONIAIS NA COSTA DO DESCOBRIMENTO by Carlos Terrana, auf Flickr

Crípta Monumental, Urca, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Palácio do Planalto by Cassiano Rosário, auf Flickr

Dark Places by Henri Koga, auf Flickr

Museu Nacional de Brasília by Cassiano Rosário, auf Flickr










Brasilia by Heráclito Pereira, auf Flickr

Brasília recebe primeiro ônibus 100% elétrico by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr

Abertura Oficial da Colheita do Milho 2018 by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Abertura Oficial da Colheita do Milho 2016 by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Abertura Oficial da Colheita do Milho 2016 by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Abertura Oficial da Colheita do Milho 2016 by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Colheita de Soja by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Floresta by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Cana-de-açúcar by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Arroz by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Girassol by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Plantações de Arroz by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Plantações de Arroz by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Plantações de Arroz by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

39 ª Expointer - Vista Aérea by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Abertura Oficial da Colheita da Oliva no RS by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr










PT-ZNJ - Embraer EMB-390KC by EvandroFilho, auf Flickr

KC-390, a nova aeronave de transporte da Força Aérea Brasileira by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr

KC-390 em voo no interior de São Paulo by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL POTENCIA ....


----------



## raul lopes

Acarajé by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

a by Romeo Campos FOTÓGRAFO Stúdio Abelha Digital, auf Flickr

Barraca do Lôro - Praia do Flamengo by Leo Soares - DF, auf Flickr

Salvador by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Salvador by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Photo: Gabriel Pinheiro by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Photo: Gabriel Pinheiro by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Photo: Gabriel Pinheiro by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Photo: Gabriel Pinheiro by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Photo: Gabriel Pinheiro by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Salvador-BA by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de Salvador - BA by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de Salvador - BA by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de Salvador - BA by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de Salvador - BA by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Salvador - BA by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Itapoã - Salvador by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Feira de São Joaquim by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Feira de São Joaquim - Salvador by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Feira de São Joaquim by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Tapioca da Lu by CASSIO MOREIRA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

01112014-2014-nov_São Paulo_289 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

02112014-2014-nov_São Paulo_467 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

Figueira Rubaiyat by Fred Inklaar, auf Flickr

02112014-2014-nov_São Paulo_506 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

02112014-2014-nov_São Paulo_499 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

02112014-2014-nov_São Paulo_507 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Morro do Penedo by Antonio Andrade, auf Flickr

Baía de Vitória by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

IATE CLUBE by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

IMG_1289 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

IMG_1298 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

L1040716 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

L1030120 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

L1030133 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

IMG_5066 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

IMG_0657 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

IMG_0656 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

IMG_0613_ by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

L1290905 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

IMG_0048 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

L1290944 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

Farol de Santa luzia by Argeone Eliud Herbst, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FIM DE TARDE NO RECIFE - 19-11-17-002-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PRAÇA DO IMPERADOR - 01-05-18- ALTA-9-tp-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

AV ANTONIO DE GOIS 21-04-17-1-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Drone fly by Arthur de Souza, auf Flickr

Torre de TV Digital by Samuel Teixeira, auf Flickr

Trapiche na Baia de Antonina (série com 4 fotos) by Parchen, auf Flickr

Flying high by Fabio Rage, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Living in paradise by valdeci lima, auf Flickr

Z by valdeci lima, auf Flickr

Wild & beauty by valdeci lima, auf Flickr

Stairs by valdeci lima, auf Flickr

Canavalia rosea (Sw.) DC. (Leguminosae), praias do sul da Bahia, Brasil by Lucas Marinho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pernambuco - Praia de Muro Alto by Maysa Fezza, auf Flickr

BRUNO LIMA_PRAIA DE MURO ALTO_IPOJUCA_PE (9) by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BRUNO LIMA_PRAIA DE MURO ALTO_IPOJUCA_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BRUNO LIMA_PRAIA DE MURO ALTO_IPOJUCA_PE (7) by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BRUNO LIMA_PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM_RECIFE_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Sacada lateral by Rctk caRIOca, auf Flickr

Porto by Rctk caRIOca, auf Flickr

Do outro lado by Rctk caRIOca, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Prainha - Zona Oeste - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Prainha - Zona Oeste - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Prainha - Zona Oeste - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Praia de Grumari - Zona Oeste - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Praia de Grumari - Zona Oeste - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Praia de Grumari - Zona Oeste - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Cidade das Artes - Barra da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr



Cidade das Artes - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Cidade das Artes - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Av. das Américas - Barra da Tijuca - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Av. das Américas - Barra da Tijuca - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Barra da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Barra da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Village Mall - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Village Mall - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Village Mall - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Barra da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Windsurf na Barra da Tijuca - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr


----------



## sebobprata

Belíssimo thread, mas cansa pra chegar até as últimas fotos da página. kkkkkkkkkk


----------



## raul lopes

kkkkk pode até cansar mas vale muito a pena ...;-) kkkkk

eu sei querido .. é que me empolgo se tratando de Brasil ;-)


----------



## raul lopes

O mergulho do atobá by Márcio Vinícius Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Por amor a Búzios - 8 by Luiz Carlos, auf Flickr

Cruise Ship in Buzios by Guille ., auf Flickr

Reunião Búzios 06-02-23 by IFFluminense, auf Flickr

Mistico - Pousada Abracadabra by Casas Brancas, auf Flickr

Mistico - Pousada Abracadabra by Casas Brancas, auf Flickr

Mistico - Pousada Abracadabra by Casas Brancas, auf Flickr

Praia dos Ossos - Búzios - RJ by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr




























2018 Buzios (21) by Philippe Henry, auf Flickr

2018 Buzios (4) by Philippe Henry, auf Flickr

buzios_14 by Manoela Vicentini, auf Flickr

buzios_1 by Manoela Vicentini, auf Flickr

buzios_18 by Manoela Vicentini, auf Flickr

Senac CNC BA 24-05-18_0363 by Fabio Carvalho, auf Flickr

Senac CNC BA 24-05-18_0395 by Fabio Carvalho, auf Flickr

Decoração do Pelourinho by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Decoração do Pelourinho by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Decoração do Pelourinho by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Decoração do Pelourinho by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Feira de Santana by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Feira de Santana by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Feira de Santana by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Guajiru by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Fortaleza by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Rio Poty by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Castelão, Fortaleza by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Manifestação: Fora Temer e Diretas Já by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Orla de Fortaleza by Joao Martins Neto, auf Flickr

Fortaleza vertical by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

7728 Vilarejo Mundau - Ceara Brasil by roberto dcarvalho, auf Flickr

Skyline, Fortaleza by ruimc77, auf Flickr

A noite começou em Fortaleza / The night began at Fortaleza, Ceará, Brazil. by Leonardo Raulino, auf Flickr

Beira Mar by Fernando Braga, auf Flickr

Aterro by Fernando Braga, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0022 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0022-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0016 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0002-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0018-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0001-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0031-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0035-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0034-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0036 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0038 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0043 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

IMG_0665 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

IMG_0686 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0049-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0033 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0013-3 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0527 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0533-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0539-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0058 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0067 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Férias - Beto Carrero World - 2018 by Leandro da Silva Santos, auf Flickr

Férias - Beto Carrero World - 2018 by Leandro da Silva Santos, auf Flickr

Férias - Beto Carrero World - 2018 by Leandro da Silva Santos, auf Flickr

Férias - Beto Carrero World - 2018 by Leandro da Silva Santos, auf Flickr

Beto Carrero, Brazil - Brasil by Jorge Brazilian, auf Flickr

Beto Carrero, Brazil - Brasil by Jorge Brazilian, auf Flickr

Beto Carrero, Brazil - Brasil by Jorge Brazilian, auf Flickr

Beto Carrero, Brazil - Brasil by Jorge Brazilian, auf Flickr

Beto Carrero, Brazil - Brasil by Jorge Brazilian, auf Flickr

Beto Carrero, Brazil - Brasil by Jorge Brazilian, auf Flickr

_50A7441 by Onda Dura, auf Flickr

_50A7443 by Onda Dura, auf Flickr

_50A7444 by Onda Dura, auf Flickr

PR-HBB - BELL HELICPTER-206B by Celso Mazzei, auf Flickr

Vida em Equilíbrio 2016 | Beto Carrero World by Betha Sistemas, auf Flickr

Beto Carrero World by Stephanie Kodel, auf Flickr

Beto Carrero World by Stephanie Kodel, auf Flickr

Beto Carrero World by Stephanie Kodel, auf Flickr

DJI_0553 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0555 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0558 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr



Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Fortaleza by Felipe Paim, auf Flickr

Fortaleza by Felipe Paim, auf Flickr

Fortaleza by Felipe Paim, auf Flickr

Brazil - Porto de Galinhas by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Museu Casa de Israel Pinheiro e João Pinheiro by Foto João Batista Mares Guia, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

Rita10 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

MSCCadiz5 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

Maureen2 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

MonteVerde2 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

Regatta4 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

Normand3 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

Musica17 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr



JadeQueiroz_Praia do Preá_Jericoacoara_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JadeQueiroz_Lagoa Azul_Jericoacoara_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

JadeQueiroz_Praia de Jericoacoara_Jericoacoara_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Garrafa de Areia by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr

7º Desafio da Serra do Rio do Rastro by Jason Knapik, auf Flickr

20170214_SC_8710 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

20170214_SC_8727 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

20170214_SC_8691 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

20170214_SC_7382 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

20170214_SC_8478 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

20170214_SC_7855 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

20170214_SC_7902 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

20180131_SC_MME_SC_4353 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

012_20171120_SC_1311 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

006_20171120_SC_1304 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

052_20171120_SC_1999 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

026_20171120_SC_1788 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

Bondinho do Pão de Açúcar, no Rio de Janeiro, Rio de Janeiro – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Bondinho do Pão de Açúcar, no Rio de Janeiro, Rio de Janeiro – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Bondinho do Pão de Açúcar, no Rio de Janeiro, Rio de Janeiro – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Pão de Acucar (66) by Carlos Cordeiro, auf Flickr

Arraial Do Cabo by Kamil Czapczynski, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL MOSTRANDO SUA CARA LINDA .... SAMBANDO NA CARA DAS ZINIMIGAS ...


----------



## eduardoazul

Raul, uma dica pro tópico ficar mais leve e rolar melhor.
Coloque posts com no maximo 5 fotos, o efeito será o mesmo!


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem , Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Paulista Aberta by Gustavo Marsan, auf Flickr

Recife antigo. by Gabriela Milet, auf Flickr

20170923_SC_2692 by Saulo Cruz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Passeio Canoa Quebrada by Karl Max Fernandes, auf Flickr

Fort Copacabana by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Lúcio Costa Avenue by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Leme Beach by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Dona Marta Point of View By Night by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Breu by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vitória - Brazil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Vista do Morro do Moreno - Vila Velha - ES - Ao fundo APA Mestre Álvaro na Serra - ES. by Maycon Wesley, auf Flickr

Convento da Penha & Terceira Ponte - Vila Velha x Vitória | Espirito Santo by Fabricio Silva, auf Flickr

Vista do Morro do Moreno - Vila Velha - ES, na foto, terceira ponte e Vitória, ao fundo Pedra dos Dois Olhos. by Maycon Wesley, auf Flickr

Praia da Costa - Vila Velha - ES by Maycon Wesley, auf Flickr

Ilha do Frade - Vitória - ES by Maycon Wesley, auf Flickr

Praia de Camburi - Vitoria -ES by caio_poggian, auf Flickr

Vitória - ES by Marcus Dall Col, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

Thread espetacular, imagens icônicas das nossa cidades!

Parabéns, Raul!:applause:


----------



## raul lopes

Tiozão said:


> Thread espetacular, imagens icônicas das nossa cidades!
> 
> Parabéns, Raul!:applause:




O NOSSO BRASIL é ICONICO QUERIDO ... 


O BRASIL NAO é so tragedia e crise e confusao .... O BRASIL é tbm muita riqueza , beleza e atraçao ... 


BRASIL é muito lindo ... 


nao me esqueço nunca mais quando fui ao rio de janeiro depois de 10 anos ...fiquei tao impressionado com a beleza da cidade, um espetaculo aquilo ali ... barra da tijuca , cristo, pao de açucar, urca, marian da gloria, lagoa, ipanema e leblon, copacabana, niteroi , camboinhas... cidade perfeita ! 



E FOZ DO IGUAçu ... gentchyyyy o que é aquilo ... SHOW DA NATUREZA ! 


O BRASIL é TOP demais !


----------



## raul lopes

A vista de Copacabana com Leme e o Pão de Açúcar e os morros de Niterói ao fundo... Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Río de Janeiro by Ricardo Marturet, auf Flickr

Copacabana Beach by Fernando Gazioli, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Fernando Gazioli, auf Flickr

Taking off from Santos Dumont Airport by Fernando Gazioli, auf Flickr

Vista Morro da Urca - Rio de Janeiro by Fernando Gazioli, auf Flickr

R��O by Joao Pedro Carvalho, auf Flickr

Pão de Açúcar by Julia Wolf, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

14 Bis by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


Promenade, mais belo do mundo... Bairro da Glória, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Promenade, mais belo do mundo... Bairro da Glória, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

500 by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Gamboa, área portuária do Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cais José Estelita by Fabricio Macedo, auf Flickr

Fachadas no Recife Antigo-PE. Brasil. by Valdir Silva, auf Flickr

Lá no Recife by Rodrigo Valença, auf Flickr

IMG_2835 Foto Lucia Sampaio - Olinda - Caixa d'Água by WorkshopRecife Pernambuco, auf Flickr


----------



## DEBAREMBAR

Thread simplesmente fantástico. Não poderia deixar de marcar presença. Parabéns parceiro !


----------



## raul lopes

DEBAREMBAR said:


> Thread simplesmente fantástico. Não poderia deixar de marcar presença. Parabéns parceiro !



OBRIGADO QUERIDO .... QUE BOM QUE GOSTOU ... ;-) continue a visitar ... o thread nao vai acabar nuncaaaaaa.... ;-) kkkk 


sempre com novidades... MOSTRANDO TODA FORça E BELEZA EXUBERANCIA DO NOSSO LINDO BRASIL ....


----------



## raul lopes

MOSTRANDO TODO PODER DO BRASIL E DESFILANDO NA CARA DAS ZINIMIGAS...


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Fabrício Carvalho, auf Flickr

Natal-RN by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Carambolas by FernandoPaoliello, auf Flickr

Who built this stone wall? Saca de Lã - Cabaceiras - Paraíba by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by ALEXANDRE WILLY, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto by Sandra Martins, auf Flickr

Pedra da Gávea - galaxys6plus by Vinicius Barreto, auf Flickr

Praia do Siqueira - Cabo Frio-RJ | Brasil by Luiz Felipe Martins, auf Flickr

Rua das Pedras | Armação dos Búzios - RJ by Luiz Felipe Martins, auf Flickr

Rua das Pedras | Armação dos Búzios - RJ by Luiz Felipe Martins, auf Flickr

RIO DE JANEIRO by Tony Haynes, auf Flickr

RIO DE JANEIRO by Tony Haynes, auf Flickr

Christ the Redeemer by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Paço Imperial. Praça XV, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Rubem Porto Jr, auf Flickr


Mar da infância by Bruno Arita, auf Flickr

Cabo Frio-13 by Toshare Love, auf Flickr

Cabo Frio-5 by Toshare Love, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rampa de Vôo Livre da Pedra Bonita - Rio de Janeiro, RJ (Brasil) by Luiz Felipe Martins, auf Flickr

Rampa de Vôo Livre da Pedra Bonita - Rio de Janeiro, RJ (Brasil) by Luiz Felipe Martins, auf Flickr

Rampa de Vôo Livre da Pedra Bonita - Rio de Janeiro, RJ (Brasil) by Luiz Felipe Martins, auf Flickr

Rampa de Vôo Livre da Pedra Bonita - Rio de Janeiro, RJ (Brasil) by Luiz Felipe Martins, auf Flickr

Rampa de Vôo Livre da Pedra Bonita - Rio de Janeiro, RJ (Brasil) by Luiz Felipe Martins, auf Flickr

Rampa de Vôo Livre da Pedra Bonita - Rio de Janeiro, RJ (Brasil) by Luiz Felipe Martins, auf Flickr

Rampa de Vôo Livre da Pedra Bonita - Rio de Janeiro, RJ (Brasil) by Luiz Felipe Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brazilian Northeast by Lucas Marcomini, auf Flickr

Above Brazil by Lucas Marcomini, auf Flickr

Above Brazil by Lucas Marcomini, auf Flickr

Brazilian Northeast by Lucas Marcomini, auf Flickr

Brazilian Northeast by Lucas Marcomini, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL PODEROSO - GIGANTE !


----------



## raul lopes

Capitólio by Jefferson Allan, auf Flickr

<3 by Jefferson Allan, auf Flickr

Momentos by Jefferson Allan, auf Flickr

Ponte Estaiada by Ricardo Perrella, auf Flickr


----------



## TEBC

qu colírio esse thread


----------



## raul lopes

obrigado querido ..... Brasil sendo Brasil e mostrando sua cara ... Poderoso demais ..


----------



## raul lopes

20/02/2018 - Cerimônia de Início da Integração dos Submarinos Classe Riachuelo by Washington Costa, auf Flickr

20/02/2018 - Cerimônia de Início da Integração dos Submarinos Classe Riachuelo by Washington Costa, auf Flickr

20/02/2018 - Cerimônia de Início da Integração dos Submarinos Classe Riachuelo by Washington Costa, auf Flickr

20/02/2018 - Cerimônia de Início da Integração dos Submarinos Classe Riachuelo by Washington Costa, auf Flickr

20/02/2018 - Cerimônia de Início da Integração dos Submarinos Classe Riachuelo by Washington Costa, auf Flickr

20/02/2018 - Cerimônia de Início da Integração dos Submarinos Classe Riachuelo by Washington Costa, auf Flickr

20/02/2018 - Cerimônia de Início da Integração dos Submarinos Classe Riachuelo by Washington Costa, auf Flickr

20/02/2018 - Cerimônia de Início da Integração dos Submarinos Classe Riachuelo by Washington Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Plenário do Congresso by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Plenário do Congresso by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by vitfera, auf Flickr

Porsche GT3 Cup Endurance | 2ª etapa – Goiânia by Sergio Jimenez, auf Flickr

Praça Matriz | Aparecida de Goiânia-GO by vitfera, auf Flickr

Parque Flamboyant - Goiânia-GO by vitfera, auf Flickr

#goiania #landacape #parqueflamboyant #park by vitfera, auf Flickr

#shopping #passeiodasaguas #goiania by vitfera, auf Flickr

Torre de TV Digital de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Torre de TV Digital de Brasília / Brasilia Digital TV Tower by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Torre de TV Digital de Brasília / Brasilia Digital TV Tower by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Praia do Cachorro - Fernando de Noronha by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, auf Flickr

Sunset Forte Fernando de Noronha by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, auf Flickr

20150908_Fernando-de-Noronha_261 by Fernando Jose Marques Jr., auf Flickr

20150906_Fernando-de-Noronha_045_DxO by Fernando Jose Marques Jr., auf Flickr

20150906_Fernando-de-Noronha_022_DxO by Fernando Jose Marques Jr., auf Flickr

Ipê Amarelo by vitfera, auf Flickr

O Jardim suspenso dos Cânions do São Francisco by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro - Jardim Botânico by silene andrade, auf Flickr

RIO DE JANEIRO - Mural Etnias by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Diego Rocha, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Diego Rocha, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Diego Rocha, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Diego Rocha, auf Flickr

Rua de São José, Recife, Brasil by Marianna Dulce, auf Flickr

IMG_9021 by Marianna Dulce, auf Flickr

Recife e Olinda by Malu Green!, auf Flickr

Recife e Olinda by Malu Green!, auf Flickr

Praia de Boa Viagem , Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Recife - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr

Boa Viagem by pmenge, auf Flickr










VERTICAL RACE II / CORRIDA VERTICAL II by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr

Bondinho do Pão de Açúcar, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by David Jales, auf Flickr


----------



## neyld85

Brasil lindo aos 4 cantos, imagens maravilhosas da nossa pátria amada, muito bem Raul, continue nos brindando com imagens de lugares que nem todos tem e possibilidade de conhecer in loco!


----------



## raul lopes

Quarta Sunset by Ale Almeida Photos, auf Flickr

Mirante da Lagoa da Conceição by Adriano Procino, auf Flickr

DSC_1304 by Clément Van Vlierberghe, auf Flickr

DSC_1261 by Clément Van Vlierberghe, auf Flickr

Praia e Piscina Natural by Adriano Procino, auf Flickr

Navegar é divertido by Adriano Procino, auf Flickr

Florianopolis (12) by Lisa Pool, auf Flickr

Beira mar Norte, Florianópolis, Santa Catarina by Walter Antonio Livramento, auf Flickr

Beira Mar Norte by Ale Almeida Photos, auf Flickr

TERESINA SHOPPING - TERESINA - PIAUÍ - BRASIL by JOSE OLINDO GIL BARBOSA, auf Flickr

Teresina, Brazil - Teresina, Piauí by Jorge Brazilian, auf Flickr

Teresina - PI - Brasil by Stanley Moore, auf Flickr

Teresina noturna by Stanley Moore, auf Flickr

Shopping Riverside - Teresina PI by David Jales, auf Flickr

Teresina PI - "The green city" by David Jales, auf Flickr

Cores na ponte estaiada / Colors in cable-stayed bridge - Teresina, Piauí, Brasil by Leonardo Raulino, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_jardins_SANTOS_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_parque_roberto_mario_santini_SANTOS_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_museu_do_cafe_SANTOS_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ROGERIO_CASSIMIRO_complexo_turistico_monte_serrat_SANTOS_SP by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Lagoinha do Leste - Florianópolis - Santa Catarina - Brasil by Marcos A Malagoli, auf Flickr

Barra da Lagoa - Florianópolis - Santa Catarina - Brasil by Marcos A Malagoli, auf Flickr

Ferrari by Ronaldo Justo da Silva, auf Flickr

Gallardo & Hurácan & H2 by phctba, auf Flickr

Búzios 1136 by André Diogo Moecke, auf Flickr

\2009-12 - 2010-01 Brasil\Flickr\Paisagens de Floripa\Praia-Other\Floripa IMG_2759.JPG by atramos, auf Flickr

Jurerê Internacional / SC by jaimecarpio, auf Flickr

Saída de Campo com Turma 71 by Santiago Siqueira, auf Flickr

joaquimfilhoFOTOGRAFIA by Joaquim Filho, auf Flickr

Dia Internacional da Mulher 080308-108.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Cores Urbana by Pedro Campos, auf Flickr










08/02/2017. Itacoatiara-AM. Caravana Verde. by Sarney Filho, auf Flickr

08/02/2017. Itacoatiara-AM. Caravana Verde. by Sarney Filho, auf Flickr

08/02/2017. Itacoatiara-AM. Caravana Verde. by Sarney Filho, auf Flickr

08/02/2017. Itacoatiara-AM. Caravana Verde. by Sarney Filho, auf Flickr

08/02/2017. Itacoatiara-AM. Caravana Verde. by Sarney Filho, auf Flickr

08/02/2017. Itacoatiara-AM. Caravana Verde. by Sarney Filho, auf Flickr

08/02/2017. Itacoatiara-AM. Caravana Verde. by Sarney Filho, auf Flickr

08/02/2017. Itacoatiara-AM. Caravana Verde. by Sarney Filho, auf Flickr










bh 8 by lucdireito, auf Flickr

Corredores do Quitandinha... by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Vendo estrelas * * * * * by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Imensa gaiola de pássaros e plantas exóticas! by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

^^Lindas imagens, o Rei da Garimpagem lacra mesmo!:lol:


----------



## raul lopes

sou lacraçao total migo lindo ... vc me conhece se nao for pra causar e abalar nem vou ...


kkkkk


----------



## sebobprata

Grande Belo Horizonte!


----------



## neyld85

BH, a cópia mais fiel de SP, ainda ficamos discutindo sobre a terceira maior do país!


----------



## Tiozão

BH, impressiona!


----------



## raul lopes

Refresco na Mata by beto andrik, auf Flickr

Museu de Arte da Pampulha by João Moreira, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte-MG by João Moreira, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte-MG by João Moreira, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by THR GUSMAO, auf Flickr

A ultima luz do Baile | Belo Horizonte, MG. by David RSG, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte by beto andrik, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto by beto andrik, auf Flickr

Vista Aérea | Reserva Real by Reserva Real, auf Flickr

Vista Aérea | Reserva Real by Reserva Real, auf Flickr

Vista Aérea | Reserva Real by Reserva Real, auf Flickr

Vista Aérea | Reserva Real by Reserva Real, auf Flickr

Vista Aérea | Reserva Real by Reserva Real, auf Flickr

Vista Aérea | Reserva Real by Reserva Real, auf Flickr

Vista Aérea | Reserva Real by Reserva Real, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MACEIÓ - Alagoas/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

MACEIÓ - Alagoas/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

MACEIÓ - Alagoas/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

MACEIÓ - Alagoas/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Calhetas . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

VitorJubini_PraiadaPeracanga_Guarapari_ES by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

VitorJubini_PraiadeMeaipe_Guarapari_ES by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boogie Guarapari 2016/17 by Rodrigo Rocha, auf Flickr

Boogie Guarapari 2016/17 by Rodrigo Rocha, auf Flickr

Boogie Guarapari 2016/17 by Rodrigo Rocha, auf Flickr

Boogie Guarapari 2016/17 by Rodrigo Rocha, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mount Roraima by Eduardo Fonseca Arraes, auf Flickr

Ponte Rio Negro by Rodrigo F. Neri, auf Flickr

Ponte Rio Negro by Anfremon D'Amazonas, auf Flickr

DJI_0316 by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

DJI_0294 by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

DJI_0209 by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

8M MANAUS _FOTOS GISELE GOMES (19) by Amazônia Real, auf Flickr

Manaus by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

MERCADOMUNICIPAL53-25102013 (Large) by Jean Cardoso, auf Flickr

Nova Ponta Negra by Anfremon D'Amazonas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

e como nao se apaixonar pelo Brasil ... ? 



;-)


----------



## raul lopes

Vista Chinesa by ruifo, auf Flickr

Ipanema by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Camilla Soares, auf Flickr

Best laid plans . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Forum by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Time Travel by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Status by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Upper Deck by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Bus Stop by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Windows by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

The Alley by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr



Inhotim, Brasil by Luiz Menin, auf Flickr

Br 116 Milagres - Bahia by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr

Vintage by Luiz Menin, auf Flickr

Painted Wall by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

A Small Water Course by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Street of "Milho Verde" by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Restoration by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

A Good Place to Live... by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Andre Portilho, auf Flickr

Praia de Ipanema by Labirinto Fotografias, auf Flickr

Rio 08 2013 Ipanema beach near Posto 9 Km 6913 by mariordo59, auf Flickr

Barra 01 2016 Rio 5130 by mariordo59, auf Flickr

Aereal view of Florianopolis SC 69 03_2006 by mariordo59, auf Flickr

Dunas praia Joaquina Santa Catarina 09 2006 75 by mariordo59, auf Flickr

Costão do Santinho Santa Catarina 09 2006 52 by mariordo59, auf Flickr

Costão do Santinho Santa Catarina 09_2006 55 by mariordo59, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Kyle R, auf Flickr

Pedra da Gávea vista a partir da Pedra do Conde by PLINIO LEAL, auf Flickr

Pedra da Gávea vista a partir da Pedra do Conde by PLINIO LEAL, auf Flickr

Treino Gremio by Grêmio Oficial, auf Flickr

City of Wonders | @Parque da Cidade, #Niterói, #RJ | #Brasil by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr

Some wine & my guitar | Praia de Grumari | Rio de Janeiro | Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr

Moonrise @Recreio dos Bandeirantes, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr

As day becomes night @Mirante Dona Marta, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr


----------



## neyld85

Nosso Brasil é lindo de Norte a Sul, parabéns Raul pelo trabalho de nos apresentar lindas imagens!


----------



## raul lopes

obrigado querido ..... ;-)


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Boa Viagem, noturna, Recife, Pernambuco by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr

Forte dos Reis Magos, Natal, Rio Grande do Norte by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr

Vale do Catimbau, Sertão Pernambuco by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr

Vidigal Beach by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cristo Redentor - Christ the Redeemer - at night by Kalhara Hapuarachchi, auf Flickr

View of Copacabana and Cristo during sunset by Kalhara Hapuarachchi, auf Flickr

Hanggliding in Rio by Kalhara Hapuarachchi, auf Flickr

Museu de Arte Contemporânea de Niterói (MAC) by Kalhara Hapuarachchi, auf Flickr

Favelas in Rio by Kalhara Hapuarachchi, auf Flickr

"Up and Above" - GOL airline view from Niterói, Rio by Kalhara Hapuarachchi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Imagens Aereas by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

Imagens Aereas by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

CENAS URBANAS by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

CENAS URBANAS by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr



RIBEIRAO PRETO by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

plantacao de cana by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

plantacao de cana by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

plantacao de cana by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

plantacao de cana by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

arraial do cabo-rj by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

arraial do cabo-rj by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

arraial do cabo-rj by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

emb 190 E2 by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

emb 190 E2 by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr

emb 190 E2 by Nilton Cardin, auf Flickr


----------



## neyld85

Legal Raul estas últimas fotos, as de Ribeirão Preto ficaram belas, cidade que sou fã!


----------



## Tiozão

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\Lindíssimas fotos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raul lopes

Crystal clear turn by Oliver Raatz, auf Flickr

highway over the dam by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr

21.06.2018 - Entrega de casas Residencial Rio de Janeiro Módulo B - F - André Santos PMU by Prefeitura Municipal de Uberaba, auf Flickr

21.06.2018 - Entrega de casas Residencial Rio de Janeiro Módulo B - F - André Santos PMU by Prefeitura Municipal de Uberaba, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Ponta do Picão by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Natal-68 by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Natal, Brasil by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Natal, Brasil by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Natal, Brasil by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Natal-41 by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Natal-65 by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Natal, Brasil by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Fotos por BID Ciudades by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Fotos por BID Ciudades by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Fotos por BID Ciudades by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Uberaba / Brazil - Mavic Pro Drone by alexjosebio, auf Flickr

Cambará do Sul - Canion Itaimbezinho by Gabriel Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Cambará do Sul - Canion Itaimbezinho by Gabriel Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Cambará do Sul - Canion Itaimbezinho by Gabriel Rodrigues, auf Flickr

7 de Setembro by Gustavo Basso, auf Flickr

7 de Setembro by Gustavo Basso, auf Flickr

Lost in time restaurant by Oliver Raatz, auf Flickr

Kiting Lagao do Bagiao by Oliver Raatz, auf Flickr

Capitólio by Jefferson Allan, auf Flickr

invista_balneario_eu_amo_balneario_camboriu by TRANSMUNDI OPERADORA, auf Flickr

DJI_0223 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0758 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

IMG_0794 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Ilha de Itaparica by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Ilha de Itaparica by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Av. ACM by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Salvador Meu Amor - Dique by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Salvador Meu Amor by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Salvador Meu Amor by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Salvador Meu Amor by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Salvador Meu Amor by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Salvador Meu Amor by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Ondina - Salvador BA by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Ondina - Salvador BA by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Amaralina by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Cloc Marina Residence by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

GreenVille by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Marina - Salvador BA by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Bahia Marina by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Bahia Marina by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Serviços no São João by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Operação São João by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Pelourinho Salvador Bahia Brasil by Tristao Da Cunha, auf Flickr

Solar Gastronomia - Solar do Unhão, Salvador, Bahia by Erik Araújo, auf Flickr

Jardins do Museu do Ipiranga by Erik Araújo, auf Flickr

Mercedes SLK 200, Lobini H1, Audi TT Cabrio & Maserati GranCabrio Sport by Jonathan Babosa, auf Flickr

Igreja de Sao Francisco by CuchoGOL, auf Flickr


































































































































































































































Cityscape of Sao Paulo at night, Brazil. by MFMarcelo, auf Flickr

On a winter afternoon by MFMarcelo, auf Flickr

Morumbi Shopping - São Paulo - Brasil by MFMarcelo, auf Flickr

Paulista Avenue by MFMarcelo, auf Flickr

Sunset on the Paulista Avenue by MFMarcelo, auf Flickr

180601_caminho-da-fe-2018_120 by Luiz Henrique Fotografia, auf Flickr

180601_caminho-da-fe-2018_123 by Luiz Henrique Fotografia, auf Flickr

Pintura do Criador by ROBERTO SENA, auf Flickr










Busy SBFZ by Leonardo Mello, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Old railroad disabled, Power lines 440 kv, Assis - SP, Brazil. by IVOLINES, auf Flickr

Power transmission lines 440 kv \ São Paulo - Brazil. by IVOLINES, auf Flickr

Imagens de Assis - SP, Linhas de transmissão 440 e 500 kv em Assis......A nova linha de 500 kv SE Assis - SE Londrina passará por aqui by IVOLINES, auf Flickr

Arvore, ipê rosa. --- tree, pink ipe. 500 kv line. by IVOLINES, auf Flickr

BR 251 Pedra Azul MG/pauloventura by Paulo Brito Ventura, auf Flickr

PEDRA AZUL MG/PAULO VENTURA by Paulo Brito Ventura, auf Flickr

From the bridge towards downtown, Greatly over-rated English Bridge of wood and steel, Fortaleza, Brasil. Fortaleza, Brasil. by Norman Glenn, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

Lindas ibagenssssssssssss...


----------



## raul lopes

Brasil sendo Brasil né ... nao tem como nao acreditar no potencial desse pais incrivel e gigante ... 



fico até emocionado ... BRASIL PODEROSO DEMAIS .. ORGULHO DANADO DA MINHA TERRINHA E DO NOSSO POVO .


----------



## raul lopes

Porto Alegre by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

Habitação urbana by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr

PARQUE GERMÂNIA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

PARQUE GERMÂNIA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

PARQUE GERMÂNIA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

PARQUE GERMÂNIA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

PARQUE GERMÂNIA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

PARQUE GERMÂNIA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

PARQUE GERMÂNIA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

PARQUE GERMÂNIA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre by Publicidade Secom, auf Flickr

Cisne Branco revitalizado by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

DSCN8179 by Vilnei Menegotto, auf Flickr

DSCN8181 by Vilnei Menegotto, auf Flickr

DSCN8178 by Vilnei Menegotto, auf Flickr










. by Vilnei Menegotto, auf Flickr

. by Vilnei Menegotto, auf Flickr

CULTURA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

CULTURA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

Anoitecer na Orla by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

ORLA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

ORLA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

ORLA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

INFRAESTRUTURA E MOBILIDADE URBANA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

INFRAESTRUTURA E MOBILIDADE URBANA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr



Feliz Natal / Merry Christmas / Feliz navidad by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Praça das Flores, Nova Petrópolis by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

OBRAS DA ORLA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

OBRAS DA ORLA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Seminário da TV Tribuna em Santos. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Governador entrega novo trem e anuncia retomada das obras da Linha 9 Esmeralda. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Governador entrega novo trem e anuncia retomada das obras da Linha 9 Esmeralda. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Governador entrega novo trem e anuncia retomada das obras da Linha 9 Esmeralda. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

_DSC2816 by Viktor Mota, auf Flickr

_DSC2817 by Viktor Mota, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio 2016 - Praia do Flamengo - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

BRA LR Rio de Janeiro, Pao de Açucar, Zuckerhut-20.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

BRA LR Rio de Janeiro, Pao de Açucar, Zuckerhut-15.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

Rio Street Art 2 by Jorge Concha, auf Flickr

Mirante do Pasmado by Marcio Santos, auf Flickr

LR BRA Niteroy- El Camino Niemeyer-42.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

LR BRA Niteroy- El Camino Niemeyer-23.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

LR BRA Niteroy- El Camino Niemeyer-28.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

LR BRA Niteroy- El Camino Niemeyer-33.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

LR BRA Niteroy- El Camino Niemeyer-72.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

MAC by nestor ferraro, auf Flickr

Centro Cultural Paço Imperial - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Desde el Pan de Azúcar - Río de Janeiro by Edison Barría, auf Flickr

Parque da Cidade - Niterói by Marcelo Vieira, auf Flickr

Ferryboat. Guanabara Bay. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rubem Porto Jr, auf Flickr

Teatro Municipal by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Praia do Leblon, no Rio de Janeiro, Rio de Janeiro – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Um fim de tarde de verão by Pablo Barros, auf Flickr

L1300097 by Fabio Martins, auf Flickr

Vitória, Brasil by Philippe Modolo, auf Flickr

DJI_0044-Pano by Viktor Mota, auf Flickr

_DSC4622-Pano by Viktor Mota, auf Flickr

_DSC4630-Pano by Viktor Mota, auf Flickr

_DSC3648 by Viktor Mota, auf Flickr

_DSC2529 by Viktor Mota, auf Flickr

Calçadão - Vila Velha - ES - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, auf Flickr

Praianos - Vila Velha - ES - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, auf Flickr

Convento - Vila Velha/ES by Leid Paiva, auf Flickr










Praia da Costa - Vila Velha - ES by Gilson Tirado, auf Flickr

Capela do Palácio Alvorada / Chapel of the Alvorada Palace - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Capela e as Colunas do Palácio do Alvorada - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

BRA LR Rio de Janeiro The Streets of Lapa-4.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

BRA LR Rio de Janeiro The Streets of Lapa-5.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

BRA LR Rio de Janeiro The Streets of Lapa-6.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

BRA LR Rio de Janeiro The Streets of Lapa-7.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

BRA LR Rio de Janeiro The Streets of Lapa-2.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

LR BRA Fishmarket Niteroy-1.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

BRA Minas Gerais Belo Horizonte- Casa do Baile, Osca Niemeyer-8.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

BRA Minas Gerais Belo Horizonte- Casa do Baile, Osca Niemeyer-9.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

BRA LR MG Belo Horizonte, Casa do Baile, Oscar Niemeyer by geigerwe, auf Flickr

BRA Minas Gerais Belo Horizonte- Casa do Baile, Osca Niemeyer-12.jpg by geigerwe, auf Flickr

Cathedral of Brasilia by andrea vangelista, auf Flickr

National Library of Brasilia by andrea vangelista, auf Flickr

National Congress of Brazil by andrea vangelista, auf Flickr

Museu Oscar Niemeyer - Curitiba, PR by Pedro Henrique Lemoine Vedolin, auf Flickr

The Palacio da Justica by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

Sala Sao Paulo by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

The Pantheon of Fatherland and Freedom by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

The Ibirapuera Auditorium by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

The Ibirapuera Auditorium by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr



















Igreja da Candelária, Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Tiago Gregorio Lino, auf Flickr

Palácio Itamaraty by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

^^:applause:


----------



## raul lopes

fotos do flickr.com 



































































































































































angra by Aldo Zang, auf Flickr

DSC_0617 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_0516 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

GOIÂNIA - 2016 - (17) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, auf Flickr

GOIÂNIA - 2016 - (33) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, auf Flickr

Rally Eco Goiás by Evandro Duarte, auf Flickr

The Human Element by Osvaldo Eaf, auf Flickr

Long Journey Back Home by Osvaldo Eaf, auf Flickr

Salvador - drone by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Salvador by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Humberto Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL GIGANTE POR NATUREZA ;-)


----------



## Tiozão

raul lopes said:


> BRASIL GIGANTE POR NATUREZA ;-)


^^Só na natureza mesmo...:lol:


----------



## raul lopes

Tiozão said:


> ^^Só na natureza mesmo...:lol:



coitado quem acha que o Brasil so é grande na natureza ... coitado mesmo .. 


nem vou discutir porque nao adianta ... 



deve ser muito sofrido nao conseguir ver alem das mazelas do pais ... tenho dó ! kkk


Sabe aquele provérbio que diz “não se cospe no prato em que se come”? 




pronto falei !


----------



## raul lopes

Com um grau de desigualdade ainda grande, a economia brasileira tornou-se uma das maiores do mundo. 


A economia do Brasil tem um produto interno bruto (PIB) de 6,559 trilhões de reais, ou 2,080 trilhões de dólares estadunidenses nominais, segundo estimativas do Fundo Monetário Internacional (FMI), assim sendo classificada como a oitava maior economia do mundo em 2017.

É a segunda maior do continente americano, atrás apenas da economia dos Estados Unidos. 

De acordo com o relatório do Fundo Monetário Internacional de 2017, o Brasil é o 65º país do mundo no ranking do PIB per capita (que é o valor final de bens e serviços produzidos num país num dado ano, dividido pela população desse mesmo ano), com um valor de 10 019 dólares estadunidenses por habitante.

O Brasil é uma das chamadas potências emergentes.

De acordo com previsão do Goldman Sachs, o Brasil atingirá em 2050 um PIB de 11,3 trilhões de dólares e um PIB per capita de 49 759 dólares estadunidenses, tornando-se a quarta maior economia do planeta.


HOJE = 


Exportações	$217,7 bilhões (2017)

Reservas cambiais	$373,9 bilhões (est. 2017)

Força de trabalho total	120 milhões (est. 2017)

PIB	R$6,559 trilhões (2017)

PIB per capita	R$ 31.587 (2017)

População abaixo da linha de pobreza	22% (2017)



Atualmente, com uma população de cerca de 200 milhões e recursos naturais abundantes, o Brasil é um dos dez maiores mercados do mundo, produzindo 35 milhões de toneladas de aço, 26 milhões de toneladas de cimento, 3,5 milhões de aparelhos de televisão e 5 milhões de geladeiras. Além disso, cerca de 70 milhões de metros cúbicos de petróleo estão sendo processados anualmente em combustíveis, lubrificantes, gás propano e uma ampla gama de mais de cem produtos petroquímicos. 

O Brasil também é pioneiro nos campos da pesquisa de petróleo em águas profundas, de onde 73% de suas reservas são extraídas. De acordo com estatísticas do governo, o Brasil foi o primeiro país capitalista a reunir as dez maiores empresas montadoras de automóvel em seu território nacional.

O Brasil é um dos principais produtores mundiais de energia hidrelétrica, com capacidade atual de cerca de 108.000 megawatts. Hidrelétricas existentes fornecem 80% da eletricidade do país. 


Além disso, o Brasil tem pelo menos 161.500 quilômetros de estradas pavimentadas e mais de 108.000 megawatts de capacidade instalada de energia elétrica.


O desenvolvimento científico e tecnológico do país é um atrativo para o investimento direto estrangeiro, que teve uma média de US$ 30 bilhões por ano nos últimos anos, em comparação com apenas US$ 2 bilhões/ano na década passada, evidenciando um crescimento notável.

O setor agrícola, também tem sido notavelmente dinâmico: há duas décadas esse setor tem mantido Brasil entre os países com maior produtividade em áreas relacionadas ao setor rural. O setor agrícola e o setor de mineração também apoiaram superávits comerciais que permitiram ganhos cambiais maciços e pagamentos da dívida externa.

O Brasil possui o maior rebanho bovino do mundo, com 198 milhões de cabeças, responsável pelas exportações superando a marca de US$ 1 bilhão/ano.


----------



## raul lopes

SE ISSO NAO é SER GIGANTE .... ???¨!!! 


BRASIL é UMA POTENCIA ... vc gostando ou nao meu queridinho tiozao coisa fofa de raul .




me poupe com suas ironias... 



vamos curtir as fotos babadééééérrimas do nosso lindo brasil ...;-)


----------



## raul lopes

Estádio do Maracanã night fisheye 3 by Brian Allen, auf Flickr

Aircraft Landing Pattern by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Avênida Paulista - São Paulo by Allison Ribeiro, auf Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Rafael Lopes, auf Flickr

Avênida Paulista - São Paulo by Allison Ribeiro, auf Flickr

Avenida Paulista by pedbot2008, auf Flickr

Avênida Paulista - São Paulo by Allison Ribeiro, auf Flickr

A importância dos monumentos históricos de São Paulo by Priscila Pri, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr

Tilt-shift - Mansão do Mangabeiras by Bruno Gomes, auf Flickr

Academia Mineira de Letras by Bruno Gomes, auf Flickr

Brasil - 20171209 - 004.jpg by Pedro Ferreira, auf Flickr

Brasil - 20171209 - 006.jpg by Pedro Ferreira, auf Flickr

Festival do Queijo Minas Artesanal - 19 e 20/05 - Serraria Souza Pinto by Por Dentro de Minas, auf Flickr

Festival do Queijo Minas Artesanal - 19 e 20/05 - Serraria Souza Pinto by Por Dentro de Minas, auf Flickr

Brazil by Sabri Karadogan, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Hudson S., auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Hudson S., auf Flickr

"Last touch" by Fabio Rage, auf Flickr

Santa Bárbara - MG by José Rosário Souza, auf Flickr

Serra do Caraça, Catas Altas / MG by José Rosário Souza, auf Flickr

CDH - Comissão de Direitos Humanos e Legislação Participativa by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Miss Mundo pede apoio a ONG que cuida de pessoas com deficiência by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

12FEV: A Miss Brasil Monalysa Alcântara by Comunicação Band, auf Flickr

O hotel que conta a história da Capital Federal. by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

O hotel que conta a história da Capital Federal. by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

O hotel que conta a história da Capital Federal. by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

O hotel que conta a história da Capital Federal. by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

O hotel que conta a história da Capital Federal. by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Letreiro Eu amo Brasília da Torre de Televisão com novo visual by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

CuritibaClouds by Tianwen CHEN, auf Flickr

Parque Barigui - Curitiba by Ligia Salzano, auf Flickr

Parque Barigui - Curitiba by Ligia Salzano, auf Flickr

Parque Barigui - Curitiba by Ligia Salzano, auf Flickr

Parque Tanguá by Lennon Reikdal, auf Flickr

Curitiba-36 by Diego Peruzzi, auf Flickr

o by Bruno Piccoli, auf Flickr

Centro Cívico by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

IMG 2555 by Izauri Rocha Pereira, auf Flickr

Building by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

pool on the terrace of the building by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

Happy New Year - 2018 by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

terminal rodoviário urbano do Portão by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

NIGHT HDR by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

Batel by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

Praça by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

Skyline Bairro Ecoville by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

Jardim Botânico by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SUNSET - Pôr-do-sol no Arpoador by silene andrade, auf Flickr

SUNSET - Pôr-do-sol no Arpoador by silene andrade, auf Flickr

SUNSET - Pôr-do-sol no Arpoador by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Camilla Soares, auf Flickr

Jorge Luiz by Labirinto Fotografias, auf Flickr

Arpoador (1 of 1) by Dante Laurini Jr, auf Flickr

Arpoador, Ipanema & Leblon Beaches by MarcoMello, auf Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato

Raul você vem garimpando lindíssimas fotos e registros de nossas belezas urbanas, naturais e paisagísticas, mesmo que nossas cidades sejam, no geral, horríveis esteticamente, há sim bonitas zonas ou regiões que rendem uma boa foto e um clique de tirar o fôlego.

Mas essa sua pregação ufanista é cansativa, o Brasil é um país medíocre, por onde quer que se olhe, inclusive economicamente, somos a 8ª economia do mundo porque somos a 5ª população, se você tirar no percapta, verá que cada brasileiro produz menos riqueza que o Suriname, o Iraque, o Panamá, a Costa Rica ou a República Dominicana, ou seja, se tivéssemos, sei lá, 20 ou 30 milhões de habitantes, nossa economia seria tão insignificante como a do Peru, da Argélia, do Paquistão, etc.


----------



## Tiozão

raul lopes said:


> SE ISSO NAO é SER GIGANTE .... ???¨!!!
> 
> 
> BRASIL é UMA POTENCIA ... vc gostando ou nao meu queridinho tiozao coisa fofa de raul .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me poupe com suas ironias...
> 
> 
> 
> vamos curtir as fotos babadééééérrimas do nosso lindo brasil ...;-)












RauLindo, como é bom curtir o Brasil morando bemmmmmmm longe...icard::rofl:


----------



## raul lopes

fofos deixem disso ... revoltadinhos vcs... 


agora adorar, amar e ter orgulho da patria e de suas belezas e potenciais é ufanismo ??? pera ai né cara... pelo amor de nossa senhora do ar condicionado .. 



Ninguem esta dizendo que o Brasil é uma Suiça da vida .. esta longe disso .. 
Mas temos muitas muitas coisas maravilhosas tbm ... ou vc quer ver o que aqui no forum ? me diga ? se quizer posso fazer um mega thread mostrando esgoto a céu aberto, palafitas, crianças pedindo esmola nos sinais, gente morta pelo meio da rua, favelas, prostitutas, sujeira.... SO É ME DIZER QUE EU FAço ! 



agora cada um decide o que quer olhar e acreditar... que existem duas realidades e que o brasil é um pais em desenvolvimento ainda... isso ninguem nega..
Mas nao acreditar no potencial de um pais igual o brasil .. isso sim é ufanismo. Cada um gosta de mostrar o que seu pais tem de melhor ... mesmo sabendo das coisas negativas ... 



POIS AGUENTEM ... PORQUE VEM MAIS POR AI ... É BRASIL NESSA PORRA TODA QUERIDOS .. 


porque o brasil é babado e confusao e todo mundo morre de ciumes do brasil por muitas questoes .. Brasil é uma POTENCIA sim ... so que muito desigual ... 
BRASIL É DEMAIS ... vcs que estao meio que cegos ai sem conseguir enxergar alem dos problemas... 



E NAO ADIANTE VIR COM ESSE PAPINHO QUE EU MORO FORA OU DENTRO OU EM CIMA OU SEJA QUE PLANETA PORRA QUE SEJA .. 



PRIMEIRAMENTE SOU BRASILEIRO DE SANGUE E CORACAO ! 


alguem vai encarar ???? me poupem fofoletes... 



vamos curtir as fotos ...


----------



## raul lopes

Símbolo Augusto by MELKSEDEC R BRITO, auf Flickr

Pátria Amada by MELKSEDEC R BRITO, auf Flickr

Pavilhão iluminado by MELKSEDEC R BRITO, auf Flickr

Forte Orange - Ilha de Itamaracá / PE by danilopb, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0762 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0766 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0744 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Praça Mauá by Gabriela Braga, auf Flickr

Praça Mauá by Gabriela Braga, auf Flickr

Pôr do Sol by Gabriela Braga, auf Flickr

Praça XV by Gabriela Braga, auf Flickr

Palácio Itamaraty by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Gabriela Braga, auf Flickr

DJI_0128 by Fabio Mauricio, auf Flickr

Agrobrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Agrobrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Agrobrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Show de fotos Raul!! Nota mil!!!


----------



## raul lopes

cassianoitu said:


> Show de fotos Raul!! Nota mil!!!


OBRIGADO MEU AMIGO QUERIDO .... ;-)


----------



## raul lopes

More from the lost world. Fernando de Noronha./  Pernambuco,Brasil by L. Kung, Jr., auf Flickr

The lost world. Morro Dois Irmãos (*Two Brothers"). Fernando de Noronha, Brasil by L. Kung, Jr., auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro's epic landscape [instagram] by Cagsawa, auf Flickr

2016-02-10 020_sml by ubacher49, auf Flickr

2016-02-08 337_sml by ubacher49, auf Flickr

Pedra do Arpoador stitch 1 by Brian Allen, auf Flickr

highline in río by Claudio Miranda Diaz, auf Flickr

2016-01-26 036_sml by ubacher49, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, auf Flickr


----------



## neyld85

Lindas imagens do Rio, um espetáculo de cidade!


----------



## raul lopes

O RIO DE JANEIRO despensa comentarios ... cidade maravilhosa linda exuberante da porra! 




BABADÉÉÉÉÉÉRRIMAAAAA.... A CARA DO BRASIL ...


----------



## raul lopes

Região da Pituba by Danield Duarte, auf Flickr

Casa do Comércio, Salvador (1981) - arquitetos Fernando Frank e Oton Gomes by Lucas Jordano de Melo Barbosa, auf Flickr

Salvador - Ladeira da Misericórdia by Lucas Jordano de Melo Barbosa, auf Flickr

Salvador - Bairro da Barra e Edifício Oceania vistos do Farol da Barra by Lucas Jordano de Melo Barbosa, auf Flickr

Edifício Francisco Sá, Salvador (1985) - arquiteto Fernando Peixoto by Lucas Jordano de Melo Barbosa, auf Flickr

Edifício Francisco Sá, Salvador (1985) - arquiteto Fernando Peixoto by Lucas Jordano de Melo Barbosa, auf Flickr

Bairros da Pituba e do Caminho das Árvores, avistados do STIEP, em Salvador – BA, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr





































Museu de Arqueologia e Etnologia da Universidade Federal da Bahia, Salvador, Bahia, Brasil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr

Salvador, Bahia, Brazil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr





































Centro Histórico by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Estádio Nacional de Brasília Mané Garrincha - World Cup 2014 by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Maracana by sama093, auf Flickr

Copa do Mundo 2014 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: J.P. Engelbrecht | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr



Copa do Mundo 2014 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: J.P. Engelbrecht | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Copa do Mundo 2014 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: J.P. Engelbrecht | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Copa do Mundo 2014 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: J.P. Engelbrecht | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Copa do Mundo 2014 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Copa do Mundo 2014 - Maracanã - Argentina x Bósnia-Herzegovina - Foto: João Paulo Engelbrecht by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Final da Copa das Confederações 2013 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Torcida faz a festa no Maracanã - Copa das Confederações 2013 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Torcida chega ao Maracanã - Copa das Confederações 2013 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr





































ANIVERSARIO 110 ANOS GREMIO by Grêmio Oficial, auf Flickr

Gremio by Grêmio Oficial, auf Flickr

Corrida Gremio by Grêmio Oficial, auf Flickr

Treino Gremio by Grêmio Oficial, auf Flickr

Corrida Gremio by Grêmio Oficial, auf Flickr

Arena do Grêmio Inauguração II by Paulo Hopper, auf Flickr

Gremio x Newells Old Boys by Grêmio Oficial, auf Flickr

Corrida Gremio by Grêmio Oficial, auf Flickr

Corrida Gremio by Grêmio Oficial, auf Flickr

Corrida Gremio by Grêmio Oficial, auf Flickr

Corrida Gremio by Grêmio Oficial, auf Flickr

Pôr do sol no Estádio Beira-Rio by Omar Junior, auf Flickr

Estádio Beira Rio by fsandbox, auf Flickr

Mané? by Thiago Marra, auf Flickr



Estadio Nacional - Brasília by David Jales, auf Flickr

Arena Pantanal (Cuiabá, MT, Brasil) by paulisson miura, auf Flickr

Arena Pantanal (Cuiabá, MT, Brasil) by paulisson miura, auf Flickr










Arena Pantanal - 09/08/2014 by Jonatan Waldow, auf Flickr

Arena Pantanal - 09/08/2014 by Jonatan Waldow, auf Flickr

Vem Pra Arena 2017 by Governo Mato Grosso, auf Flickr

Mato Grosso - BR by Hugo Alesse, auf Flickr

FlavioAndre_ArenaPantanal_Cuiaba_MT by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

FlavioAndre_ArenaPantanal_Cuiaba_MT by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá - Brasil by manvicjr, auf Flickr

Cuiabá, 01 de Novembro de 2015 - Arena Pantanal-0596 by Governo Mato Grosso, auf Flickr

DSC_0225 ARENA AMAZONAS, MANAUS, BRASIL by vermacsantos, auf Flickr

DSC_0296 ARENA AMAZONAS, MANAUS, BRASIL by vermacsantos, auf Flickr










Arena da Amazônia by manaus2010, auf Flickr










Futbol Olimpico by Alex Lanz, auf Flickr

Arena da Amazonia by Joelson Melo, auf Flickr

Arena da Amazonia, Manaus by Alex Lanz, auf Flickr

Arena da Amazônia by Marcus Melo, auf Flickr

Futbol Olimpico by Alex Lanz, auf Flickr

Futbol Olimpico by Alex Lanz, auf Flickr

Hochleistungskunststoff von Dyneon schützt WM-Arena / Textile Stadionarchitektur am Äquator (FOTO) by news aktuell, auf Flickr

IMG_20160810_174648 by Augusto08, auf Flickr

Corinthians Stadium by DDG Arquitetura, auf Flickr

Corinthians Stadium by DDG Arquitetura, auf Flickr

Corinthians Stadium by DDG Arquitetura, auf Flickr

Corinthians Stadium by DDG Arquitetura, auf Flickr

Arena Corinthians - 03.08.2016 by Thiago Cipriano, auf Flickr

Arena Corinthians - 03.08.2016 by Thiago Cipriano, auf Flickr

Corinthians_Tour_50 by ASAUGUSTO, auf Flickr

Corinthians_Tour_34 by ASAUGUSTO, auf Flickr

Corinthians_Tour_47 by ASAUGUSTO, auf Flickr

Corinthians_Tour_24 by ASAUGUSTO, auf Flickr

Corinthians_Tour_21 by ASAUGUSTO, auf Flickr

Arena Pernambuco by beto felix, auf Flickr

ARENA PERNAMBUCO PANORÂMICA 14-06-13. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

arena by Eden Santana, auf Flickr

Arena de Pernambuco by Arena de Pernambuco, auf Flickr

Lounge Premium by Arena de Pernambuco, auf Flickr

visao camarote by Arena de Pernambuco, auf Flickr

DSC_0165 by Arena de Pernambuco, auf Flickr

Arena Pernambuco by Randall Cubillo, auf Flickr

recife_aerea_arenapernambuco-7296 by Raul Lopes, auf Flickr

Arena das Dunas-9 by Arena das Dunas, auf Flickr

Arena das Dunas by Arena das Dunas, auf Flickr

Arena das Dunas-3 by Arena das Dunas, auf Flickr

Jobson Galdino/ Portal da Copa/ME/ by Tudo BH, auf Flickr

Copa do Mundo by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, auf Flickr

Roberto Castro_Estádio Nacional de Brasília Mané Garrincha Brasília_DF by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Estádio_Nacional_Brasília by PGMS EAST, auf Flickr

Estadio Mane Garrincha by Marcelo González, auf Flickr

Vidro verde by Diego dos Santos, auf Flickr










[ConfederationsCup] Brasil vs Mexico : 03 by Crystian Cruz, auf Flickr

Beira-Rio Porto Alegre by Anderson Vaz, auf Flickr

Beira-Rio Porto Alegre by Anderson Vaz, auf Flickr

Beira-Rio by Anderson Vaz, auf Flickr

Eu estava lá!  by Anderson Vaz, auf Flickr

Atlético x The Strongest 07.03.2013 by Clube Atlético Mineiro, auf Flickr

Atlético x Santos 26.07.2012 by Clube Atlético Mineiro, auf Flickr

Atlético x Goias 03.05.2012 by Clube Atlético Mineiro, auf Flickr

Palmeiras X Avaí by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

Allianz Parque by Luciana Espíndola Carvalho, auf Flickr

Show do Paul McCartney no Allianz Parque - São Paulo/SP - 26/11/2014 - Créditos: Marcos Hermes Fotografia/Divulgação by Midiorama, auf Flickr

Final Regional CBLoL 2015 by Riot Games - Brasil, auf Flickr

belohorizonte_aerea_arenamineirao- by ROOC2010, auf Flickr

belohorizonte_aerea_arenamineirao-02_0 by ROOC2010, auf Flickr

belohorizonte_aerea_arenamineirao-04_0 by ROOC2010, auf Flickr

belohorizonte_aerea_arenamineirao-3 by ROOC2010, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Kais Ismail Musa, auf Flickr

Twilight of Rio de Janeiro - View from Corcovado, Brazil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr

Twilight of Rio de Janeiro - View from Corcovado, Brazil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr

Twilight of Rio de Janeiro - View from Corcovado, Brazil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr

Praia de Copacabana... MCris by Maria Cristina Mello Ayres do Nascimento, auf Flickr

IMG_4850_F by Eduardo Breviglieri, auf Flickr

DBC05311_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr

São Paulo by Night by Pablo Barros, auf Flickr

Casa da Gamboa by Bruno Silva Cavalcante, auf Flickr

Diamantina by Wellington's photos, auf Flickr

Paço Imperial. Praça XV, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Rubem Porto Jr, auf Flickr

GIL_6389-iluminacao-cem-dias-copa-mundo-gil-leonardi by Gil Leonardi, auf Flickr

Igreja de São Francisco, Pelourinho Salvador, Bahia, Brasil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte, Bahia, Brazil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr

Monumento da Cruz Caída, Praça da Sé, Pelourinho, Salvador, Bahía by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr

FIM DE TARDE RECIFE - 01-07-18-010-tp-1-OK-2 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FIM DE TARDE RECIFE - 01-07-18-001-1-OK-2 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FIM DE TARDE RECIFE - 01-07-18-009-tp-1-ok by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FIM DE TARDE RECIFE - 01-07-18-004-tp-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FIM DE TARDE RECIFE - 01-07-18-005-tp-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BACIA DO PINA - 01-07-18-001-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

AGAMENON MAGALHÃES DERBY-12-05-18-010-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

QUARTEL DP DERBY-12-05-18-010-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PRAÇA DO DERBY 12-05-18- 001-TP-1-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PRAÇA DO IMPERADOR - 01-05-18- ALTA-9-tp-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL MOSTRANDO TODO SEU PODER ....


----------



## raul lopes

Majestic Pool by Lucas, auf Flickr

Mirante do Cachoeirão – Vale do Pati, Parque Nacional da Chapada Diamantina, em Andaraí – Bahia, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

DSC09861 by william miranda andrade, auf Flickr

Poço Encantado – Itaetê, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

NORONHA 2018 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr

NORONHA FEB 16/18 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas - Rio by Marco Monteiro, auf Flickr

Hipódromo da Gávea by Takashi Matsumura, auf Flickr

Arquibancadas no hipódromo da Gávea no Rio de Janeiro. by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr

Somente ônibus by Rctk caRIOca, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Aerial view of Rio de Janeiro by Jim Goff, auf Flickr

Aerial view of Rio de Janeiro by Jim Goff, auf Flickr

fullsizeoutput_1d3a0 by Jim Goff, auf Flickr

MK3N6624 by Wolfgang R. Weber, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro by Alvaro Almeida, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Alvaro Almeida, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

O Rio e lindo demais!!


----------



## Tiozão

O Rio de Janeiro continua lindo...


----------



## raul lopes

Rodovia de Brasilia by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

DSC_4569 by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Campos by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC2487 by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

007 by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

008 by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

010 by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

001 by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

002 by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

Em cada página, mais belezas! Parabéns, Rauzito!:applause:


----------



## raul lopes

Tiozão said:


> Em cada página, mais belezas! Parabéns, Rauzito!:applause:



OBRIGADO MEU QUERIDO ... MINHA PAIXAO PELO BRASIL É INFINITA.


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by cheiro de musica instrumentos musicais, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte - aérea by cheiro de musica instrumentos musicais, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

raul lopes said:


> OBRIGADO MEU QUERIDO ... MINHA PAIXAO PELO BRASIL É INFINITA.


^^Parabéns, amigo!:applause:


----------



## sebobprata

Essas duas fotos de Belo Horizonte são lindíssimas!


----------



## Tiozão

^^A primeira me lembrou São Paulo!


----------



## sebobprata

Pense numa urbe que tem ladeiras. Gente, é muito mais que Salvador! E viva Belo Horizonte!


----------



## Tiozão

BH tá linda nessas fotos, adoro o estilo de construir casas! Nesse quesito, BH é imbatível!


----------



## raul lopes

Canal da Lagoa de Saquarema - Rio de Janeiro by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

João Pessoa - Brasil by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

Imagens belíssimas, um tiro atrás do outro!:bow:


----------



## raul lopes

obrigado meu querido .. esse é o nosso lindo BRASIL ... tenho orgulho de ser brasileiro .. ter nascido numa pais tao exuberante... apesar de muitos problemas conseguimos sempre ser belos e maravilhosos ... 


amo demais minha patria .. um pais de dimensoes continentais ... cheio de surpresas e belezas surpreendentes.... ;-) 


um pais que tem tudo pra dar certo ... e um dia vamos ser melhores ... acredito fortemente nisso ..;-)


----------



## raul lopes

Salvador, Brasilien by SY September, auf Flickr

Salvador, Brasilien by SY September, auf Flickr

Ilha de bom Jesus, Brasilien by SY September, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto, Brasilien by SY September, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto, Brasilien by SY September, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto, Brasilien by SY September, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto, Brasilien by SY September, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Represa Capivari by Clodoaldo Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista Praia da Fazenda by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Baía Região Centro Sul by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Residência Alto Padrão by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Vista Guanabara by Gilmar Mattos, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista Mirante parque Caracol by Andre Siqueira, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

A cada página, um thread cada vez mais surpreendente! Raul arrasa, lacra e pisa!


----------



## raul lopes

KKKKKKK lindao obrigado ... 


pois aguarde o meu proximo mega thread sobre nossa linda RECIFE ... 


;-)


----------



## raul lopes

Canon EOS 7D_2576_stitch-1 by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, auf Flickr

Caipirinha !!! by Carlos Cesar Duarte, auf Flickr

Canon EOS 7D_2627-1 by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, auf Flickr

Canon EOS 7D_2309_stitch-1 by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, auf Flickr

Canon EOS 7D_2735_stitch-1 by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, auf Flickr

Canon EOS 7D_2680-1 by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, auf Flickr

Canon EOS 7D_2344-1 by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, auf Flickr

Canon EOS 7D_2360-1 by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, auf Flickr

Canon EOS 7D_2423-1 by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, auf Flickr

Canon EOS 7D_2426-1 by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_0044 by Hilan Dias, auf Flickr

DJI_0151-4 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0163-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0168-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0154-3 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0157 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0963-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasil Sul - 3135 by Matheus Souza, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque do Ibirapuera by Rogerio Bromfman, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

^^Lindo demais!!:cheers:


----------



## Norton_adm

*Uberaba - MG (Peirópolis)*

peirópolis by norton_adm

peiropolis by norton_adm


----------



## cassianoitu

^^Que legal isso e um parque??


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_20170304_134317_973 by José Ricardo Cattanio, auf Flickr

001_UBERABA by Junior Beringhs, auf Flickr

IMG_20170227_071918_356 by José Ricardo Cattanio, auf Flickr

IMG_20170326_074144_241 by José Ricardo Cattanio, auf Flickr

IMG_20170321_190932_224 by José Ricardo Cattanio, auf Flickr

IMG_20170322_162238_080 by José Ricardo Cattanio, auf Flickr

84 ExpoZebu by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

^^Lindas!:applause:


----------



## cassianoitu

edit..


----------



## Tiozão

Raulacre!


----------



## raul lopes

Brasilia - DF by (¯`·._.•TaTiTeCtE•._.·´¯), auf Flickr

Brasilia - DF by (¯`·._.•TaTiTeCtE•._.·´¯), auf Flickr

Brasilia - DF by (¯`·._.•TaTiTeCtE•._.·´¯), auf Flickr

Ouro Preto - MG by (¯`·._.•TaTiTeCtE•._.·´¯), auf Flickr

O Buraco do Tatu by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0822aaaa by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

Paraty em Foco by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr

_ATX3822 by Alessandro Daniele Travagli, auf Flickr

Lake in Domingos Martins, Espirito Santo, Brazil by Alexandre Malta, auf Flickr

parque dona lindu by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte - Salvador - BA - Brasil by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Praia do Farol by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte - Salvador by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Catas Altas by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Catas Altas by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## sebobprata

Minas e o seu mar de montanhas.


----------



## raul lopes

beautiful sail boat and hammocks at the Paradise Lake (Jericoacoara, Brazil) by Audrey Barousse, auf Flickr

Ilha-dos-poldros-coucher-soleil by Audrey Barousse, auf Flickr

baia-traicao-fatima-tradition-portrait by Audrey Barousse, auf Flickr

Brazilian Woman Dressed in Traditional Baiana Attire in Pelourinho, Salvador, Bahia, Brazil by Audrey Barousse, auf Flickr

TRANSITO NO-RJ by redacao.eurio, auf Flickr

Maragogi/Al by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Maragogi/Al by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Maragogi/Al by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Lençóis Maranhenses - MA by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Rampa do C-105 Amazonas by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Chapada dos Guimarães - Mato Grosso by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Maragogi/Al by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Ponte Newton Navarro - Natal/RN by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Natal/RN by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Ceará by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Fortaleza/CE by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Salvador/BA by Esquadrilha da Fumaça, auf Flickr

Congresso Nacional Brasileiro by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Começando o dia em Brasília (sunrise) by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Reflection - Supremo Tribunal Federal - Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Brasília - Arquitetura e reflexos by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Rolls-Royce Silver Wraith Formal Cabriolet by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Rolls-Royce Silver Wraith Formal Cabriolet by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Building by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Arquitetura de Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios - Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Reflexos - Hotel Cullinan by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Brasília Shopping by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios - Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Sunrise Mockup Gripen-NG em Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Torre de TV - Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Palácio do Planalto - Brasília-DF (Novembro Azul) by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Candango - Brasilia-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Panteão da Pátria Tancredo Neves by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Torre TV digital - Brasilia-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Praia do Sancho, Fernando de Noronha, Pernambuco, Brazil by Max, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha by Joe Guidobi, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha by Joe Guidobi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FlavioAndre_UrbanismoeOrganizacao_Palmas_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavioandre_Praia_Rio_Tocantins_Orla_Palmas_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavioandre_Parque_Linear_CESAMAR_Palmas_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brazil - Angra dos Reis by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Passaportes by ruifo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Canon EOS 7D_2627-1_stitch by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cenas Beira Rio Itajaí Lagoa Afonso Wippel 01.08.2018 Fotos Marcos Porto by Secom Itajaí, auf Flickr

Cenas Beira Rio Itajaí Lagoa Afonso Wippel 01.08.2018 Fotos Marcos Porto by Secom Itajaí, auf Flickr

Cenas Beira Rio Itajaí Lagoa Afonso Wippel 01.08.2018 Fotos Marcos Porto by Secom Itajaí, auf Flickr

Cenas Beira Rio Itajaí Lagoa Afonso Wippel 01.08.2018 Fotos Marcos Porto by Secom Itajaí, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Porto de Itajaí Navios Gindastes, rebocadores, berços navio cruzeiro contêineres, farol barra by Secom Itajaí, auf Flickr

04.08.2015 - Porto de Itajaí e Navegantes by Secretaria de Portos - SEP/PR, auf Flickr

04.08.2015 - Porto de Itajaí e Navegantes by Secretaria de Portos - SEP/PR, auf Flickr

04.08.2015 - Porto de Itajaí e Navegantes by Secretaria de Portos - SEP/PR, auf Flickr

04.08.2015 - Porto de Itajaí e Navegantes by Secretaria de Portos - SEP/PR, auf Flickr

04.08.2015 - Porto de Itajaí e Navegantes by Secretaria de Portos - SEP/PR, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia da Ponta Verde by Gabriel Torres, auf Flickr

Praia da Ponta Verde by Gabriel Torres, auf Flickr

Associação Comercial de Maceió by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Museu Palácio Floriano Peixoto - Maceió, Alagoas by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Cachoeira da Tiririca by Gabriel Torres, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Travessia via balsa. | Rio São Francisco - Penedo, Alagoas by Igor L. Ferreira, auf Flickr

Chapada das Mesas by Gilmar Queiroz, auf Flickr

Comitiva or Cattle Ride in the Pantanal by Andrew Mercer, auf Flickr

View above BR-262 headed towards Corumbá by Andrew Mercer, auf Flickr

Morro Urucum hills by Andrew Mercer, auf Flickr

Jalapão - Estrada e suas planícies by Gilmar Queiroz, auf Flickr

Jalapão - Planície e Morro do Espírito Santo by Gilmar Queiroz, auf Flickr

Jalapão - Cachoeira da Velha by Gilmar Queiroz, auf Flickr

Chapada das Mesas - Estrada para Filadélfia - TO by Gilmar Queiroz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

JALAPÃO ESTRADA by Isaías Júnior, auf Flickr

2013-11.passeio jalapao-328 by Filipe Gonzaga ferreira, auf Flickr

Landscape Jalapao Brazil by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, auf Flickr

Fervedouro Jalapao Brasil by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, auf Flickr

Estradas de areia no Jalapão by Expedição Raiz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Capim Dourado by Yuri Falcão, auf Flickr

Comunidade Mumbuca by mega macaqueiros, auf Flickr

DSC02820 by Mario Cesar Bucci, auf Flickr

Josilene costurando capim dourado by Gabriel Castaldini, auf Flickr

DSC02836 by Mario Cesar Bucci, auf Flickr

Artesanato de capim dourado by Maranhão Único, auf Flickr

acai-selection-retoucheweb-17 by Julien Rancoule, auf Flickr

acai-selection-retoucheweb-18 by Julien Rancoule, auf Flickr

acai-selection-retoucheweb-13 by Julien Rancoule, auf Flickr

acaï-bijou-lookbook-photo-29 by Julien Rancoule, auf Flickr

DSC00595 by Jaguar, auf Flickr

DSC00569 by Jaguar, auf Flickr

DSC00437 by Jaguar, auf Flickr

DSC00618 by Jaguar, auf Flickr

Pedra Furada by Explora 4x4, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Editorial Copa do Mundo by My Agency Oficial, auf Flickr

Editorial Copa do Mundo by My Agency Oficial, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

2016-05-04 (Brasilia) Planalto Palace 6Q9A4374 by yaothehobbit, auf Flickr

Brasília by Vinicius Assis, auf Flickr

DSC_2650_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Spring training . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Eixo Monumental by Cassiano Rosário, auf Flickr

Eixão Sul by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

vista_aerea_de_brasilia_-_eixo_monumental by Jornal Brasil em Folhas, auf Flickr

aérea eixo monumental by Ozimpio Sousa, auf Flickr

National Congress of Brazil. Where is smoke, there's fire!!! by Anastase Papoortzis, auf Flickr

View from the Esplanade of Ministries from the Itamaraty Palace, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio De Janeiro's Favela by Miraisabellaphotography, auf Flickr

Rio De Janeiro's Favela by Miraisabellaphotography, auf Flickr

Rio De Janeiro's Favela by Miraisabellaphotography, auf Flickr

View of Rio de Janeiro by Miraisabellaphotography, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Delegacia by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr

Câmera Municipal de Niterói by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr

Palácio da Justiça de NIterói by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem! Recife, PE, Brasil. by Flavio Eloia, auf Flickr

Ribeirão Preto by Marcus Vinicius de Lima Oliveira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

cidade administrativa 14 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 11 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 10 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 08 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 07 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 03 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 01 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DC011014-DIS3510 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Luz by Vismar Ravagnani, auf Flickr

Paraíso e Aclimação by Vismar Ravagnani, auf Flickr

allianz parque by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

allianz parque 02 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

Vlademir Alexandre_Caranhueijo e Camarao_Natal_RN by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Ney Douglas_PONTE FORTE REDINHA_Natal_RN by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Frankie Marcones_Areia Preta_Natal_RN by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

FRANKIE MARCONE_PRAIA DE AREIA PRETA_NATAL_RN by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ALEX REGIS_TERMINAL DE PASSAGEIROS_NATAL_RN by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ALEX REGIS_TERMINAL DE PASSAGEIROS_NATAL_RN by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ALEX REGIS_TABATINGA_NATAL_RN by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ALEX REGIS_PRAIAS URBANAS_NATAL_RN by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ramp-House-40 by Дмитрий Кругляк, auf Flickr

Ramp-House-39 by Дмитрий Кругляк, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

42-19432573 by Goran Piljek, auf Flickr

Marupiara Hotel View by Antonino Visalli Neto, auf Flickr

Museu Imperial - Petrópolis by Gustavo Hatum, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

João Pessoa - PB by Urias Nery, auf Flickr

João Pessoa - PB by Urias Nery, auf Flickr

João Pessoa - PB by Urias Nery, auf Flickr

João Pessoa - PB by Urias Nery, auf Flickr

Super Lua by Urias Nery, auf Flickr










Os gigantes de concreto. | Cabo Branco - João Pessoa, Paraíba by Igor L. Ferreira, auf Flickr


----------



## del Marques

*Uma foto mais bonita do que a outra.*


----------



## raul lopes

del Marques said:


> *Uma foto mais bonita do que a outra.*



ESSE É O NOSSO MARAVILHOSO LINDO EXUBERANTE BRASIL ... NOSSA LINDA PATRIA .. 


APESAR DE MUITO CAOS SOMOS UMA POTENCIA .. INÉGAVEL ISSO .. !


----------



## cassianoitu

Demais!!


----------



## gyn-sp

João Pessoa!! Morei lá durante o ano de 1999. Que transformação!


----------



## raul lopes

VLT - Rio Operação. Parada: Praça XV. by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

VLT - Rio - Operação. Parada: Praça XV. by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

VLT - Rio Operação. Paradas: Saara e Praça Tiradente by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Amazonia Jungle Hotel by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

Avenida Brasil. Manaus - AM by Charles Silva, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

IMG_2351 by Lais Flores, auf Flickr

Teatro Amazonas by Malu Green!, auf Flickr

17.11.15. Antes e Depois, Praça da Matriz by Prefeitura de Manaus, auf Flickr

Avenue in Manaus city by Celso Paula, auf Flickr

Avenue in Manaus city by Celso Paula, auf Flickr

Avenue in Manaus city by Celso Paula, auf Flickr
















































Museu da Amazônia - MUSA by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

Museu da Amazônia - MUSA by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

Museu da Amazônia - MUSA by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

DJI_1026 by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

DJI_0458 by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

DJI_0444 by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

DJI_0417 by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

DJI_0294 by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

DJI_0209 by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

DJI_0203 by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

DJI_0197 by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

Rio Negro Bridge by karklis, auf Flickr

Rio Negro Bridge by karklis, auf Flickr

Ponte Rio Negro by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

Ponte Rio Negro by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

Ponte Rio Negro by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr

Ponte Rio Negro by Ivo Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Manaus, baita metrópole!!


----------



## raul lopes

Manaus by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

Ponte Rio Negro by Sonya Gencheva, auf Flickr

Manaus keepsake by Sonya Gencheva, auf Flickr

Manaus, AM, Brasil by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

manaus_pontanegra_daniloborges-2 by marcus vinicius, auf Flickr

Nova Ponta Negra - Manaus by Rebecah K., auf Flickr

Nova Ponta Negra - Manaus by Rebecah K., auf Flickr



alphaville manaus by Unimoveis Consultoria Imobiliaria, auf Flickr

alphaville manaus by Unimoveis Consultoria Imobiliaria, auf Flickr

alphaville manaus by Unimoveis Consultoria Imobiliaria, auf Flickr

alphaville manaus by Unimoveis Consultoria Imobiliaria, auf Flickr

alphaville manaus by Unimoveis Consultoria Imobiliaria, auf Flickr

Ponta Negra by MURUCUTU, auf Flickr

Manaus by MURUCUTU, auf Flickr

Porto de Manaus by MURUCUTU, auf Flickr

Over Manaus by MURUCUTU, auf Flickr

Manaus by MURUCUTU, auf Flickr

Aerial view of Manaus by CIFOR, auf Flickr

Amazon Rainforest by CIFOR, auf Flickr

Aerial view of the Amazon Rainforest by CIFOR, auf Flickr

Somewhere over Brazil by MURUCUTU, auf Flickr

Circular fields, Brazil by Sonya Gencheva, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by hanming_huang, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasília by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

Brasília by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

São Luís by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

São Luís by hanming_huang, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Lindo demais!! Só acho que Manaus esta adentrando demais na floresta!! ta na hora de verticalizar mais, e diminuir o desmatamento...


----------



## raul lopes

BELEM DO PARA 

04.08.2018 - Baía do Guajará - Belém - Pará by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

IMG_1060 by Armando Teixeira Soares Filho, auf Flickr

Antiga linha de defesa by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Belém do Pará by Klelber, auf Flickr

15.05.2017 - Hangar Convenções e Feiras by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

20.05.2017 - Estação das Docas by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

20.05.2017 - Estação das Docas by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

20.05.2017 - Estação das Docas by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

04.08.2018 - Baía do Guajará - Belém - Pará by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Casa Rosada by luasimoes, auf Flickr

My city - Belém - Brazil by Carlos Barretto, auf Flickr

Manhattan on the Guamá . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Boulevard Shopping visto da piscina do Hotel Golden Tulip Belém by Leo Soares - DF, auf Flickr

belém - oswaldo forte by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Theatro da Paz/Belém(PA) by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., auf Flickr

Belém by Serge Guiraud, auf Flickr

Belém - Parque do Utinga by Serge Guiraud, auf Flickr

Belém - Parque do Utinga by Serge Guiraud, auf Flickr

Belém - Parque do Utinga by Serge Guiraud, auf Flickr

07_07_2018_Belem (32) by Fernando Cunha, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Belém do Pará - Brasil by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Belém do Pará - Brasil by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CAMPO GRANDE 










OURO PRETO 

Telhados de Ouro Preto by Alex Sartori, auf Flickr

20181022_212913 by Omasan Akporiaye, auf Flickr

Vista sul do Morro do Pai Inácio na Chapada Diamantina, Palmeiras – Bahia, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sequêncial Navio adentrando Baia de Vitória (26) by Jorge Edson Machado Alves, auf Flickr

Sequêncial Navio adentrando Baia de Vitória (1) by Jorge Edson Machado Alves, auf Flickr

Sequêncial Navio adentrando Baia de Vitória (3) by Jorge Edson Machado Alves, auf Flickr

3ª Ponte e Convento da Penha by Jorge Edson Machado Alves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Big_city (2 of 2) by Alex Reis, auf Flickr

de cima by Rafael Ramos, auf Flickr

Cantagalo by Bruno Martins, auf Flickr

Zona Oeste RJ by Bruno Martins, auf Flickr

Pedra da Gávea sunset by Bruno Martins, auf Flickr

F430 spotted by Leonardo Mello, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Centro Histórico de São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr

São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico/São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr

Palácio dos Leões/São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr

Palácio dos Leões/São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr

Praça Benedito Leite/São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr

São Luis-Maranhão-Brasil (18) by Renato Sniecikoski, auf Flickr

Sao Luis Calhau beach by Kjell Feragen, auf Flickr

DouglasJunior_Praia_do_Calhau_São_Luis_MA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Praia do Calhau em São Luís do Maranhão by Cristiano Oliveira., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Salinas - Praia do Atalaia by Belém Photos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Natal-49 by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Natal, Brasil by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Natal, Brasil by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Natal, Brasil by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Natal-36 by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Natal-68 by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr

Fotos por BID Ciudades by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Nascer do sol com chuva. Casa Forte / Recife - PE - Brasil by Bruno da Fonte, auf Flickr

Nascer do sol com chuva. Casa Forte / Recife - PE - Brasil by Bruno da Fonte, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Estação das Barcas de Charitas by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Curitiba by Luciano Thomazelli, auf Flickr

City of glass. by André, auf Flickr

Parque Barigui - Curitiba by Ligia Salzano, auf Flickr

Building by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

Salvador de Bahia by Wolfgang Beyer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro Beachs by Igor Ribeiro, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro Beachs by Igor Ribeiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro Beachs by Igor Ribeiro, auf Flickr

At the very first sight by imfernandes, auf Flickr

Praia do Pontal do Atalaia by B.R. Guedes Fotografia, auf Flickr

The decked nature by men by Erick Aniszewski, auf Flickr

Panô by Gabikesalgueiro, auf Flickr

Escadas para o Paraíso (Prainhas - Arraial do Cabo - Brasil) by Juliano Bastos, auf Flickr

Paraíso by F.Ornellas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praça Porto Rocha - C.Frio-RJ by Leonardo Cabo Frio RJ, auf Flickr

DSC02147-1 by Leonardo Cabo Frio RJ, auf Flickr

Praça das Águas - Cabo Frio-RJ by Leonardo Cabo Frio RJ, auf Flickr

Av. Litorânea - Praia do Forte- Cabo Frio-RJ by Leonardo Cabo Frio RJ, auf Flickr

Lumières !!! by Leonardo Cabo Frio RJ, auf Flickr

DSC02533-1 by Leonardo Cabo Frio RJ, auf Flickr

Igreja de São Benedito by Leonardo Cabo Frio RJ, auf Flickr

DSC02476-1 by Leonardo Cabo Frio RJ, auf Flickr

DSC02501-1 by Leonardo Cabo Frio RJ, auf Flickr

Panorâmica Pontal do Atalaia by Gladstone Moraes, auf Flickr

Pontal do Atalaia by Gladstone Moraes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do Forte,Cabo Frio-RJ,Brasil by Edésyo Moreira, #UmPaisagista, auf Flickr

Boulevard Canal,Cabo Frio-RJ-Brasil by Edésyo Moreira, #UmPaisagista, auf Flickr

Cabana do Pescador,Point Peró & Conchas,Cabo Frio-RJ,Brazil (Explorer November 07/2018) by Edésyo Moreira, #UmPaisagista, auf Flickr

Um paraisio,Conchas,Peró,Cabo Frio-RJ,Brasil by Edésyo Moreira, #UmPaisagista, auf Flickr

Litoral sul,Peró,RJ. by Edésyo Moreira, #UmPaisagista, auf Flickr

What a paradise (Praias das Conchas,Peró,RJ,Brasil) by Edésyo Moreira, #UmPaisagista, auf Flickr

Parise,Praia do Forte,Cabo Frio-RJ by Edésyo Moreira, #UmPaisagista, auf Flickr

Praia do Lido,Cabo Frio-RJ,Brazil by Edésyo Moreira, #UmPaisagista, auf Flickr

Sentinelas (Sentinels) Forte São Matheus,Cabo Frio-RJ by Edésyo Moreira, #UmPaisagista, auf Flickr

Praia da Conchas,Cabo Frio-RJ-Brasil by Edésyo Moreira, #UmPaisagista, auf Flickr

Ostentação no canal... by Edésyo Moreira, #UmPaisagista, auf Flickr


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista

raul lopes said:


> Centro Histórico de São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr
> 
> Centro Histórico de São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Centro Histórico/São Luis/Maranhão/Brasil by Raimundo Costa, auf Flickr


Que belo o centro histórico de São Luis, espero um dia ainda conhecer. Torço muito pela prosperidade dessa cidade já tão rica em cultura.


----------



## raul lopes

Orla de Maceió by Danilo Belo Daniels, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

João Pessoa-PB by Danilo Belo Daniels, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Congresso Nacional - Brasília DF (Brazilian capital) by Carlos Goulart, auf Flickr

Três Poderes - - Brasília DF (Brazilian capital) by Carlos Goulart, auf Flickr

Candangos - Brasília DF (Brazilian capital) by Carlos Goulart, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiozão

Raulux, coloca esse thread no Internacional, já!:applause:


----------



## raul lopes

ta lindo verdade..... ;-)


----------



## Tiozão

^^Vc já pensou na ideia? Seria a mais completa coletânea do nosso país...


----------



## cassianoitu

Lindo demais!!!!


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0020-3 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0028-5 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0026-5 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0023-5 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0031-3 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0018-8 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0044 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## del Marques

*Que medo morar num prédio fino como esse.*


----------



## raul lopes

Temas de Interesse da CNI by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr

Temas de Interesse da CNI by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr

Temas de Interesse da CNI by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr

Temas de Interesse da CNI by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Temas de Interesse da CNI by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr

Temas de Interesse da CNI by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr

Temas de Interesse da CNI by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paraty by Dominique CARON, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_1850 by Ricardo Watson, auf Flickr

IMG_1849 by Ricardo Watson, auf Flickr

IMG_1853 by Ricardo Watson, auf Flickr

South Wing district, Brasília [5316x3442] by Patrick Lawe, auf Flickr

Pátio de Aeronaves da Base Aérea de Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr

Desfile Cívico da Independência by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr

Desfile de 7 de setembro 2014 by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr

Mockup Gripen-NG by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr



624F8A74-D06F-4B6F-A34C-B4021823B289 by Ricardo Watson, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2014-01-brazil-06-IMG_3982-g1-r1-g1-g2-(brasilia).resized by Dr.Strangelove69, auf Flickr

Desfile Cívico Militar by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr

Desfile Cívico Militar by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

F-5EM Brasil - CRUZEX 2018 by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Foto oficial da CRUZEX 2018 by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

KC-390 by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Que vista! by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr

Represa Capivari by Clodoaldo Lima, auf Flickr

Vista da varanda do quarto by Sandro Henrique, auf Flickr

Vista do mirante by Sandro Henrique, auf Flickr

blue tree premium manaus by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

blue tree premium manaus by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

Alto da Boa Vista, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Fervedouro Bela Vista by Hari Haru, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Serra da Bocaina - Paraty / RJ by Luis Artur Rosatti, auf Flickr

Serra da Bocaina - Paraty / RJ by Luis Artur Rosatti, auf Flickr

Serra da Bocaina - Paraty / RJ by Luis Artur Rosatti, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Alto da Boa Vista, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Muito lindo!!


----------



## raul lopes

Chapada das Mesas by Rafael Schaidhauer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo by Paula Cristina, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Morumbi muito top..


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0013-3 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0016 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0021-7 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0032-6 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0027-5 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0009-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

A vista de Copacabana com Leme e o Pão de Açúcar e os morros de Niterói ao fundo... Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pier de Praça Mauá, Rio de Janeiro by Azevedo Cunha, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Malabarista se exibindo em frente ao transatlântico by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

All of the Lights by BrunoSeara, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú - SC by Jean Rafael Sahlberg, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú/SC by Fábio Moser, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú/SC by Fábio Moser, auf Flickr

Ibiza Towers by Fábio Moser, auf Flickr

Itajaí/SC by Fábio Moser, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20180703_maria_e_frederico_trash_the_dress_0127.jpg by Fabio Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mirante do Museu de Arte Contemporânea da USP - MAC-USP by Flávio Jota de Paula, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Fotos maravilhosas!!!


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE

RECIFE ANTIGO 16-12-18 -001-OK-ASSINADA by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

SHOPPING RIO MAR - 09-12-18-002-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

SHOPPING RIO MAR - 09-12-18-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PORTO DO RECIFE - 09-12-18-003-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BACIA DO PINA RIO MAR - 27-10-18-005-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BACIA DO PINA RIO MAR - 27-10-18-001-TP-3 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BACIA DO PINA RIO MAR - 27-10-18-004-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Panoramic Drone Photo by levinthal_joaov, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Lethem by levinthal_joaov, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

#goiania #landacape #parqueflamboyant #park by vitfera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque Flamboyant - Goiânia-GO by vitfera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

(2018.12.05) Iluminação de Natal, Drone by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Linda Brasilia!!


----------



## raul lopes

reposted from reddit: Paraty, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil (taken from Google Street View) [2728x1536] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Views from my window by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jogos Mundiais dos Povos Indígenas by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

Jogos Mundiais dos Povos Indígenas by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

Jogos Mundiais dos Povos Indígenas by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

Jogos Mundiais dos Povos Indígenas by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

Jogos Mundiais dos Povos Indígenas by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

Jogos Mundiais dos Povos Indígenas by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CDG | PR-XTD | Tam 8108 from Sao Paulo by Olivier Mouhot, auf Flickr

CDG | PT-MUF | P O W E R by Olivier Mouhot, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CARUARU - PERNAMBUCO 

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

IMG_0602 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

Parque Nacional do Catimbau - Visto de Cruzeiro do Nordeste - PE by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

IMG_0615 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

TRILHA DO JUCA by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

TRILHA DO JUCA by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

TRILHA DO JUCA by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

TRILHA DO JUCA by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

IMG_3222-1 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

IMG_3197-1 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

IMG_3195-1 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

IMG_3107-1 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

IMG_3094-1 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

IMG_2900-1 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

IMG_2767-1 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

IMG_2639-1 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

IMG_2811-1 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

IMG_2788-1 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr

IMG_2810-1 by Marconde Santiago, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0023-8 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0026-7 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0027-7 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0028-7 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0032-8 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0033-6 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0037-Pano-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0041-3 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0018-9 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0022-4 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0026-6 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0030-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0009-4 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0006-7 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0010-2-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0010-7 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0004 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0011-6 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

AS TORRES GÊMEAS - 16-12-18-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

SHOPPING RIO MAR E PONTE - 08-12-18-003-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

SHOPPING RIO MAR E PONTE - 08-12-18-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

HORA DA VIRADA-EM COPACABANA by redacao.eurio, auf Flickr

PRESIDENTE ELEITO-JAIR BOLSONARO NO RJ by redacao.eurio, auf Flickr

Netanyahu lands in Brazil, will push president-elect on Jerusalem embassy move 12/28/2018 12:59 PM PDT - O presidente eleito Jair Bolsonaro recebe a visita do primeiro-ministro de Israel, Benjamin Netanyahu, em Copacabana by Boaz Guttman, auf Flickr

Netanyahu lands in Brazil, will push president-elect on Jerusalem embassy move 12/28/2018 12:59 PM PDT - O presidente eleito Jair Bolsonaro recebe a visita do primeiro-ministro de Israel, Benjamin Netanyahu, em Copacabana by Boaz Guttman, auf Flickr

155369199 by Henrique Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Just Another Sunset by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasília, DF, Brasil vista da Torre Digital (Brasília as from Digital TV Tower by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasília 14-12-2018 by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Salto do Corumbá, Goiás, Brasil by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr

Cidade de Goiás, Goiás, Brasil by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Carmo do Rio Verde, Goiás, Brasil by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rodovia Pirenópolis-Belém/Brasília, Goiás, Brasil by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Estrada Uruana-Itapuranga antes do asfalto. by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRAZIL - 2015 (13) by Casey J Porter, auf Flickr

BRAZIL - 2015 (2) by Casey J Porter, auf Flickr

BRAZIL - 2015 (1) by Casey J Porter, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRAZIL - 2015 (58) by Casey J Porter, auf Flickr

BRAZIL - 2015 (64) by Casey J Porter, auf Flickr

BRAZIL - 2015 (61) by Casey J Porter, auf Flickr

BRAZIL - 2015 (60) by Casey J Porter, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0564 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0517 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0473 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0459 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0456 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0438 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0434 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0431 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Plantação de cebolinhas em Vieiras, Teresópolis by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr

Plantação de hortaliças em Vieira, Teresópolis by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Amigo Fiel by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr

Paraty - RJ by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr

Paraty em Foco by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr

Paraty em Foco by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr

Paraty - RJ by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr

Praia dos Ossos - Búzios - RJ by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr

Prainhas - Pontal do Atalaia - Arraial do Cabo-Rj by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr

Praia Grande - Arraial do Cabo-RJ by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista da Praia de Iracema by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr

Lagoinha - Ceará by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr

Coqueiros e jangadas - Lagoinha - Ceará by Miro Carvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IPANEMA - RIO DE JANEIRO by Paulo Vitor, auf Flickr

Praia de Ipanema by Juanse GómezM, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BOA VIAGEM - 29-12-18-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM - 29-12-18-012-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM - 29-12-18-013-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM - 29-12-18-010-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM - 29-12-18-011-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM - 29-12-18-003-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Margarida depois da chuva by jneydson, auf Flickr

Você sabe o que é fuxico? by Aldimar Batso, auf Flickr

Santa Terezinha - Bahia - Brasil #SantaTerezinhaBA #dronephotography #djispark #drone #DroneDJI by jneydson, auf Flickr

Santa Terezinha Bahia Brasil #dronephotography #djispark #drone #DroneDJI by jneydson, auf Flickr

Praça Ápio Medrado, Santa Terezinha, Bahia, Brasil #SantaTerezinhaBA #dronephotography #djispark #drone #DroneDJI by jneydson, auf Flickr

"Lá no meu pé-de-serra..." #SantaTerezinhaBA #dronephotography #djispark #drone #DroneDJI by jneydson, auf Flickr

Cidade do meu agrado: Santa Terezinha - Bahia - Brasil #djispark #drone by jneydson, auf Flickr

Antiga Pedreira. by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr

Teste em still by Aldimar Batso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pontal do Atalaia by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque Península Sul by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

Parque da Cidade - HDR Com Assinatura by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

DJI_0297 by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

Caixa 2 by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

Caixa e Banco Central by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

Eixão - Dia Nublado by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

Setor Comercial Sul by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

Banco do Brasil - SBS by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

TCU - Anexos 2 by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Saco do Mamanguá by Paula Calleja, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mamanguá by Paula Calleja, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

mucuripeFEC by Qu4d Brand, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_OBL3000-1 by Qu4d Brand, auf Flickr

_OBL2929-1 by Qu4d Brand, auf Flickr

_OBL3002-1 by Qu4d Brand, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSCN8859 by Daniela de Oliveira Moraes, auf Flickr

DSCN8882 by Daniela de Oliveira Moraes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Rudy Trindade | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Rudy Trindade | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Rudy Trindade | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Rudy Trindade | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Delmiro Junior | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Delmiro Junior | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Delmiro Junior | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Delmiro Junior | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_6149 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

IMG_6153 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

IMG_6167 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0010-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0001-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0003-6 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

IMG_2644 by Samuel Reichow Photographer, auf Flickr

IMG_2444 by Samuel Reichow Photographer, auf Flickr

IMG_2330 by Samuel Reichow Photographer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Natal! by João Pedro, auf Flickr

LANCAMENTO LIVRO 70 ANOS FECOMERCIO by Fecomercio Ceará, auf Flickr

Fortaleza/CE by Samuel Nunes, auf Flickr

Fortaleza, Ceará, Brasil by Flávio Rezende, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20180806_102136 by Matheus Souza, auf Flickr

20180806_102142 by Matheus Souza, auf Flickr

Praça do Sol sentido Tamandaré by Matheus Souza, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ensaio Geral - Posse Presidencial 2019 by Senado Federal, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0009-Pano by Bernardo Ferreira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Falésias da Praia do Gunga by José Luiz Gonzalez, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praça São Francisco by José Luiz Gonzalez, auf Flickr

Praia de Xaréu by José Luiz Gonzalez, auf Flickr

Picãozinho by José Luiz Gonzalez, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

reposted from reddit: Balcony in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil [1772x1181] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, auf Flickr

praia de ipanema - rio de janeiro by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

praia de ipanema - rio de janeiro by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

praia de ipanema - rio de janeiro by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

praia de ipanema - rio de janeiro by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

praia de ipanema - rio de janeiro by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Lindo demais Raul!!!


----------



## samuel_fortal

esse thread é uma terapia....

só imagens exuberantes


----------



## samuel_fortal

seria bacana em alguns casos só a descrição...

tem cidades que eu não consigo identificar


----------



## opoilo

Alguém de Fortaleza saberia dizer se aquela fachada em metal foi retirada do Castelão? Olhando essa foto é o que me parece


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do farol by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr

Praia do Farol by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr

Praia lotada by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr

Mar e ilha do farol by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr

Ana curtindo by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro. by Carlos Alberto Neves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Carro Quebrado by André Cesa, auf Flickr

Praia de Carro Quebrado (04-01-2014) 081 by Cícero R. C. Omena, auf Flickr

Praia de Carro Quebrado (04-01-2014) 036 by Cícero R. C. Omena, auf Flickr

Praia de Carro Quebrado (04-01-2014) 077 by Cícero R. C. Omena, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maragogi by Jordi Corbilla, auf Flickr

Maragogi - Brasil by Elton Rabello, auf Flickr

Marco_Ankosqui_Gales_de_Maragogi_Maragogi-AL by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0249 by Antonio A. N. Neto, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Antonio A. N. Neto, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Antonio A. N. Neto, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Antonio A. N. Neto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro Histórico de Paraty - Rio de Janeiro. by Alexandre Teixeira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do Cachadaço, Trindade - Rio de Janeiro. by Alexandre Teixeira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista da Toca do Lobo, Piraí, Rio de Janeiro - BR. by Alexandre Teixeira, auf Flickr

Barra by Ecio Scandiuzzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Front of store in Embu das Artes by Elcio Reis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sistema de Irrigação por pivô central (série com 5 fotos) by Parchen, auf Flickr

Irriga_02 by Parchen, auf Flickr

Irriga_04 by Parchen, auf Flickr

Irriga_03 by Parchen, auf Flickr

AEREA_04 by Parchen, auf Flickr

Área agrícola no oeste do Paraná (série com 3 fotos) by Parchen, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ouro Preto by Mitch Weisburgh, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte by Mitch Weisburgh, auf Flickr

Fort by Babak Fakhamzadeh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MouraAlves_PalaciodeKarnak_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MouraAlves_PalaciodeKarnak_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Panorâmica da Avenida Frei Serafim, mostrando à direita a fachada do Convento São Benedito, e à esquerda o Hotel Metropolitan. Teresina, Piauí. by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

MouraAlves_MuseudoPiaui_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MouraAlves_MuseudeArteSanteira_ParquedaCidadania_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MouraAlves_MercadoCentralSaoJose_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MouraAlves_MercadoCentralSaoJose_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MouraAlves_MercadoCentralSaoJose_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MouraAlves_CentraldeArtesanatoMestreDezinho_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MauricioPokemon_Poticabana_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Teresina noturna by Stanley Moore, auf Flickr

Shopping Riverside - Teresina - PI by Stanley Moore, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Aerial View - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Aerial View - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Eu Amo Brasília - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0302 by Eder Santos, auf Flickr

DSC_0318 by Eder Santos, auf Flickr

DSC_0375 by Eder Santos, auf Flickr

DSC_0555 by Eder Santos, auf Flickr

AMG GT R by Andre.Siloto, auf Flickr

7th Avenue by Gilmar Mattos, auf Flickr

Gold Rims by Andre.Siloto, auf Flickr

Première Valse Castelo do Batel - Foto: Vinícius Moscatto © 2018 by Vinicius Moscatto, auf Flickr

LLUM Batel: Por Dentro da Obra - Janeiro/2018 by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr

ALMÁA Cabral | Plataforma Suspensa by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr

ALMÁA Cabral | Voo de balão by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr

ALMÁA Cabral | Voo de balão by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr

A TEICH patrocinou o torneio de tênis que aconteceu na Escola Guga Tênis - Barigui Curitiba by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr

A TEICH patrocinou o torneio de tênis que aconteceu na Escola Guga Tênis - Barigui Curitiba by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr

Construtora Laguna apoia evento de tênis no Graciosa Country Club by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr

Construção Stand ROC Batel by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr

MAI Work by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Lindas imagens de POA e Salvador....


----------



## raul lopes

e RECIFE tbm ... linda maravilhosa poderosa como sempre ...


----------



## raul lopes

OLINDA 

Olinda-PE by Thúlio Marques, auf Flickr

DSC_0039 by Sergio Stéfano, auf Flickr

Olinda-PE by Thúlio Marques, auf Flickr

Olinda-PE by Thúlio Marques, auf Flickr

Olinda-PE by Thúlio Marques, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

1º Festival de Cerveja Artesanal de Mercado by mercadoeufrasiobarbosa, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Rayssa Barreto, auf Flickr

Arquitetura Antiga. Igreja do Carmo em Olinda/Pe by Thalys Alves, auf Flickr

Olinda PE by Projeto Criativo, auf Flickr

Vista de Olinda/Recife by Miss Caami, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Gramado - RS by Projeto Criativo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Curitiba by Projeto Criativo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Travel Companion by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Touching The Sky by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

The Way to "Pedra do Baú" by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Tropical Coniferous by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

At The Border Line by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

"Pedra da Balança" by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Farm House by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Painted Wall by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

The Main Street by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

JOAO PESSOA


Aeroclube, João Pessoa - PB by Miguel Barbosa, auf Flickr

Aeroclube, João Pessoa - PB by Miguel Barbosa, auf Flickr

Lagoa - João Pessoa, PB. by Urias Nery, auf Flickr

Tambaú, João Pessoa, PB by Hugo Coelho, auf Flickr

Estação Ciência by Renato Hugo de Sousa, auf Flickr

Ponta do Seixas - João Pessoa, PB by Hugo Coelho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Shopping Iguatemi Fortaleza by nizega, auf Flickr

Natal! by João Pedro, auf Flickr

2017-03-06 05.15.20 1 by Tiago Oliveira, auf Flickr

Iguatemi. Fortaleza, CE. by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

IMG_0292 by Glória Fernandes, auf Flickr

Arquitetura do Iguatemi Fortaleza by Glória Fernandes, auf Flickr

Glória Fernandes by Glória Fernandes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_0744 by Larissa Cristina, auf Flickr

IMG_9100 by Larissa Cristina, auf Flickr

IMG_9090 by Larissa Cristina, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Humaíta, Salvador, Bahia by Igor Santos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Museu do Amanhã by Serlunar, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã and Praça Mauá, Rio de Janeiro by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Belmond Hotel das Cataratas, Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Falls at Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Falls at Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Falls at Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Foz do Iguaçu falls panorama, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Falls at Foz do Iguaçu National Park, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Oca in Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Lake in Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

São Paulo Museum of Modern Art by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Obelisk at Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Museum building at Jardim Botânico (Botanical Gardens) - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

a fazenda [ the farm ] by Fred Matos, auf Flickr

Bucolic by Marcos Simanovic, auf Flickr

Estância da Graça by Eduardo Amorim, auf Flickr

fazenda restauração (1850) by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

antiga estação ferroviária by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

liceu de artes by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

fazenda boa esperança by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

igreja de nossa senhora da conceição by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

trilha do vale do paty by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

vista da cidade de pedra by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

saltos do rio preto by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

antiga romaria by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

igreja do divino espírito santo by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

centro histórico by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

convento de macaúbas by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr

fazenda pau d'alho by theycallmethewanderer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Encontro de esquinas by Antonio Fonseca, auf Flickr

Forte de São Marcelo by Antonio Fonseca, auf Flickr

Ruínas da Casa da Torre Garcia D'Ávila by Antonio Fonseca, auf Flickr

Além do enquadrado by Antonio Fonseca, auf Flickr

Pátio e arcos by Antonio Fonseca, auf Flickr

Casa da Torre Garcia D'Ávila by Antonio Fonseca, auf Flickr

Eis que emerge by Antonio Fonseca, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RJ - Infraestrutura Natural para Água no Sistema Guandu by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

RJ - Infraestrutura Natural para Água no Sistema Guandu by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

RJ - Infraestrutura Natural para Água no Sistema Guandu by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

RJ - Infraestrutura Natural para Água no Sistema Guandu by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

RJ - Infraestrutura Natural para Água no Sistema Guandu by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

Juruti/PA Restauração Florestal by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

Juruti, PA PretaTerra by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Maravilhosas Raul!!


----------



## raul lopes

Flavio_Andre_Vale_Encantado_aereas_Ponte_Alta_Tocantins_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Flavio_Andre_Vale_Encantado_aereas_Ponte_Alta_Tocantins_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

FlavioAndre_PedraFurada_PonteAltadoTocantins_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_2585 by Victor Carvalho, auf Flickr

Rede Hoteleira by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Rede Hoteleira by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Rudy Trindade | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Rudy Trindade | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Pedra da Gávea - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

@rudolphlomax by Rudolph Lomax, auf Flickr

Picinguaba Beach - Ubatuba, SP, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

Little Beach - Couves Island, SP, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

Picinguaba Cove - Ubatuba, SP, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr


----------



## O Natalense

Excelente thread.


----------



## cassianoitu

O Rio arrebenta com tudo mesmo...Muito lindo..


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE

236 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 21 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr

234 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 18 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr

230 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 14 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr

229 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 13 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr

219 Recife Antigo - PE 30 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr

205 Recife Antigo - PE 13 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM MANHÃ-23-01-19-TP-003 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM MANHÃ-23-01-19-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM MANHÃ-23-01-19-TP-002 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Amanhecer na Praia de Boa Viagem - 23-01-19-001-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

20190131_100033 by Nicolas Chamorro, auf Flickr

20190131_111632 by Nicolas Chamorro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

St-François D'Accise, Rio de Janeiro by mariomath, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hotel Unique, Sao Paulo by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_0439-B-2-W-- by Alain Robichon, auf Flickr

IMG_0312-B-2-W-- by Alain Robichon, auf Flickr

Arara-azul-(6)-B-3-W-W-- photo by Alain Robichon photographer by Alain Robichon, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

pousada porto jofre pantanal by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada porto jofre pantanal by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada rio claro by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Londrina by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr

Londrina by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr

Zona Rural de Cascavel - PR by Joao Martins Neto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG 5885 by Izauri Rocha Pereira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maringas Maciel-3141 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-4078 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-7386 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-4057 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-2336 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-2291 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-6458 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-6388 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maringas Maciel-0726 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-1450 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-1231 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-6937 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-2126 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-4919 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-6590 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-7687 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-1353 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-6411 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-8930 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-1757 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-2601 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maringas Maciel-7964 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-2677 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-7582 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0871 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-2556 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-1-133 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0391 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0867 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0860 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0367 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0358 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0755 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-2402 by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0236 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

sem título-2941 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-1390 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-1122 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0762 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

brasilia aerea by Joaquín Delgadillo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Vici Avor, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Vici Avor, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Vici Avor, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Vici Avor, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ana&Marcelo-12 by Renato Cavalcante, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

11406381793_fafefc6a89_o - WEB by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

12481038205_a5cbf0470d_o by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

10669238374_0bae4f1760_o - WEB by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

11405856573_4992faeb98_o - WEB by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

11405775334_211fe2c10a_o by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS4095-Edit by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS4091-Edit by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS3178 by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_AAS3255-Edit - PNG - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS3256-Edit - PNG - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS3260-Edit - PNG - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_AAS7051-Edit - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS7060-Edit - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS6594-Edit - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS7004-Edit - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS7164-Edit - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS6917-Pano-Edit - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS6941-Edit - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS6963-Edit - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_AAS9213 Rio Show Cristo 4 by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS9207 cristo 1 by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF7047-Edit 8 bit Botafogo by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0076-Edit - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0680-Edit copy RIO De Janeiro by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1052-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_ASF1402-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1312-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1888-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1461-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF5384-Edit by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1353-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1421-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr



_ASF3690-Edit-2 by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF8558-Edit by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0147-Edit by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0077-Edit by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1432 2-Edit by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS9763-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0037-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0010-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0026-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0047-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0066-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0073-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0079-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0154-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0164-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0168-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_AAS0173-Edit- HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0685-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0873-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

ASF_9473-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1534-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1240-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1246-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1252-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1316-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1320-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1327-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1329-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1339-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1340-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1341-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1353-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1422-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1437-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1429-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1532-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1600-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1609-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1649-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1757-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1766-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1769-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1895-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1944-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1945-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF1958-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF2016-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF2023-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF2028-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF2047-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF2052-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF2058-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF2061-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF2062-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF2090-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0578-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0664-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0706-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0712-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0724-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0726-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0733-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0789-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0797-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0808-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0822-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0824-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0826-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0827-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0829-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0833-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0834-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0838-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr

_ASF0839-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO SENDO SAO PAULO ... 

apaixonado por essa cidade... amooooo demais ...


----------



## raul lopes

Tiradentes, Minas Gerais by Mario Howat, auf Flickr

Tiradentes - MG by Mario Howat, auf Flickr

São João Del Rei - Minas Gerais by Mario Howat, auf Flickr

Crepúsculo em Tiradentes - Minas Gerais - Brasil by Mario Howat, auf Flickr


----------



## sebobprata

raul lopes said:


> SAO PAULO SENDO SAO PAULO ...
> 
> apaixonado por essa cidade... amooooo demais ...


^^
A gigante São Paulo de todos nós!


----------



## raul lopes

Lembrança de viagem - Recife PE by João Antonio, auf Flickr

Morro do Pico by Haraldo Albergaria, auf Flickr

Raquel&Cesar-31 by Renato Cavalcante, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasília Photo Show - De 15 à 18 de Novembro by Mario Howat, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maringas Maciel-0867 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0069 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0077 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0404 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0352 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maringas Maciel-0095 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0441 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pedal São Pedro de Alcântara -SC -Brasil by Antônio João, auf Flickr

Pedal São Pedro de Alcântara -SC -Brasil by Antônio João, auf Flickr

Pedal São Pedro de Alcântara -SC -Brasil by Antônio João, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

paraná by Fabio Luan Batista de Almeida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Antonina - Parana by silwittmann, auf Flickr

God's Finger Mountain by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Serra dos Órgãos National Park by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Sunrise at Urca by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0556 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0557 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0559 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0541-Pano-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0493 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0501 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Armação do Itapocoroi by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Trapiche Beach by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Armação do Itapocorói Beach by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Christ The Redeemer against the fog by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Rio from Above by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Igreja Matriz de Santa Teresa, Centro de Teresópolis, Rio de Janeiro by Bruno Cruz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasil 2018 by Cor van Rees, auf Flickr

Brasil 2018 by Cor van Rees, auf Flickr

Brasil 2018 by Cor van Rees, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hospital Pedro II, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Alto do Moura, Caruaru by pmenge, auf Flickr

Artesanato, Alto do Moura, Caruaru by pmenge, auf Flickr

Serra do Maroto, Gravatá by pmenge, auf Flickr

Casa Grande, Hotel Highlander by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque Nacional do Catimbau by pmenge, auf Flickr

Ipê, parque Nacional do Catimbau by pmenge, auf Flickr

Parque nacional do Catimbau by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Catedral da Sé, Olinda by pmenge, auf Flickr

Convento de São Francisco, Olinda by pmenge, auf Flickr

Olinda by pmenge, auf Flickr

Convento de São Francisco, Olinda by pmenge, auf Flickr

Convento de São Francisco, Olinda by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife by Giselda fotos2019, auf Flickr

Recife by Giselda fotos2019, auf Flickr

20190131_111632 by Nicolas Chamorro, auf Flickr

20190131_100033 by Nicolas Chamorro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_1296 by Paulo Adriano Rocha, auf Flickr

IMG_1308 by Paulo Adriano Rocha, auf Flickr

IMG_1302_edited by Paulo Adriano Rocha, auf Flickr

Centro histório - Jampa 2 by Eduardo Perim, auf Flickr

Centro histório - Jampa by Eduardo Perim, auf Flickr

PARAÍBA by Nayanne Diniz, auf Flickr

Que frio que me dá o encontro desse olhar... by Nayanne Diniz, auf Flickr

Igreja de Santa Rita de Cássia by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Piedade 043 by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Paraíba by Amanda Mello, auf Flickr

Santarém 2018 - GRUPO II by Amanda Mello, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jampa 2 by Eduardo Perim, auf Flickr

Jampa by Eduardo Perim, auf Flickr

Tambaba 2 by Eduardo Perim, auf Flickr

Cacimbinha 2 by Eduardo Perim, auf Flickr

Praia do Centro, Pipa by Eduardo Perim, auf Flickr

Baía dos Golfinhos by Eduardo Perim, auf Flickr

Tambaba by Eduardo Perim, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Celebrando o Outono no Patrimônio do Matutu by Amanda Mello, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Lençois Maranhenses, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Lençois Maranhenses, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Lençois Maranhenses, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Lençois Maranhenses, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Dreams by Henri Koga, auf Flickr

Paróquia Nossa Senhora da Piedade by Biolchini, auf Flickr

Vale S.A. Estrada de Ferro Carajás. by Cristiano Oliveira., auf Flickr

Alter do Chão, Pará, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Palácio Anchieta by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Vitória by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Porto de Vitória by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

São João Del Rei by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Alcântara colonial by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

(2019.01.10) Rotatoria da Cohab Noturna, Drone by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr

(2019.01.10) Rotatoria da Cohab Noturna, Drone by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr

Red Bull Top Performance 2019 - Pipa_Rio Grande do Norte by Danilo Ramos Fotografia, auf Flickr

Red Bull Top Performance 2019 - Pipa_Rio Grande do Norte by Danilo Ramos Fotografia, auf Flickr

Red Bull Top Performance 2019 - Pipa_Rio Grande do Norte by Danilo Ramos Fotografia, auf Flickr

Red Bull Top Performance 2019 - Pipa_Rio Grande do Norte by Danilo Ramos Fotografia, auf Flickr

Red Bull Top Performance 2019 - Pipa_Rio Grande do Norte by Danilo Ramos Fotografia, auf Flickr

Praia da Pipa by Juan Anza, auf Flickr

Dune by Henri Koga, auf Flickr

Arquitetura de Morar (Architecture to Live) by Henri Koga, auf Flickr

DSC_3968 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Museu do Café by marydelfiol, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_JRG7897 by Governador Ronaldo Caiado, auf Flickr

_JRG7910 by Governador Ronaldo Caiado, auf Flickr

aab-20190213-6551 by Fábio Felix, auf Flickr

Comissão Intergestores Tripartite - Fevereiro de 2019 by Conselho Nacional de Secretarias Municipais de Saúde, auf Flickr

aab-20190213-6742-Editar by Fábio Felix, auf Flickr

Little Planet - Torre by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

Torre TV Digital - Little Planet 1 by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

Torre TV Digital 2 by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

Torre TV Digital by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

Ed. Armando Monteiro - TopDown by Camilo Beze, auf Flickr

Letreiro Eu amo Brasília da Torre de Televisão com novo visual by SETUR DF, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Floripa by Daniel Queiroz by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr

3-5-5 by Andre.Siloto, auf Flickr

Pedalando pela urbe. by Idalécio Santos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Conheça a nova trilha subaquática do Parque Nacional de Abrolhos, na Bahia by Julian Santos cunha, auf Flickr

Sobrevôo ao litoral Sul da Bahia by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Sobrevôo ao litoral Sul da Bahia by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Sobrevôo ao litoral Sul da Bahia by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Sobrevôo ao litoral Sul da Bahia by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC07018 by Mario Cesar Bucci, auf Flickr

DSC06996 by Mario Cesar Bucci, auf Flickr

DSC06512 by Mario Cesar Bucci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Caribe, é você? by Edinho Carlos Kunzler, auf Flickr

Um bom passeio by Edinho Carlos Kunzler, auf Flickr

Abaixo, no mar. by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Vista do Leme com Pão de Acúçar by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Ondas em Copacabana by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Hudson S., auf Flickr

People by Haraldo Albergaria, auf Flickr

Backyard by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr

Dia de sol by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Yellow by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

#27 - Ibitipoca Off Road 2017 by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Subidão by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Branco e azul by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

A Faz. Bom Jardim começou a ser restaurada by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Ensolarada by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Sol de outono by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

A Serra ao fundo by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

A alameda da "Paraízo" by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda Matozinhos by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda do Continente - Juiz de Fora (MG) by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Panorama com cachoeira by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Tudo verde na roça by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda S. Luiz by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda "Capoeirinha" by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda Bom Jardim - Goianá - MG by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Nobreza by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Simetria by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Faz. das Palmeiras - Lateral by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Perfeição no ipê by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Foco nela! by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

O resto é verde by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda Bela Vista, uma bela vista de fato by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

"Reconquista" by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Sede de fazenda by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Obstrução na estrada by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Calma e silêncio by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Janelas azuis by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Sobre encontros... by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Sombras pelo caminho by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Estrada em Piau - MG by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Região de Pirapetinga by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

PINK!! by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Uma fazenda brasileira, com certeza by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

A casa vermelha da Colina II by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

A casa vermelha da colina I by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

A Casa Vermelha da Colina III by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr

Cabo Frío, Brasil by Matías Fernández, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Câmara Legislativa vota PL da Saúde by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Câmara Legislativa vota PL da Saúde by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Câmara Legislativa vota PL da Saúde by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Reduto by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2019.01.12 - Santa Maria de Belém do Grão Pará 403 Anos by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

2019.01.12 - Santa Maria de Belém do Grão Pará 403 Anos by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Theatro da Paz by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Theatro da Paz by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Theatro da Paz by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Theatro da Paz by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Theatro da Paz by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Theatro da Paz by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fotos aéreas de Belém do Pará - Brasil by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Belém do Pará - Brasil by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Belém do Pará - Brasil by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Belém do Pará - Brasil by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Belém do Pará - Brasil by Oswaldo Forte, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0435-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0438 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0444 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0451-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0457 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0459 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0460 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0461 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0464-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0465-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0466 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0467 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0468 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0471 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0433 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Transamérica Ilha de Comandatuba Resort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Transamérica Comandatuba by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Enotel Resort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Sauipe Resorts by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Complexo Iberostar Resort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Summerville Beach Resort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Grand Palladium - Estrutura e Lazer by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Vila Gale Mares by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Vila Gale Eco Resort do Cabo_Aerea_5 by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Vila Gale Eco Resort do Cabo by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Vila Gale Eco Resort do Cabo by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Nannai Resort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Vila Gale Eco Resort de Angra dos Reis by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Sofitel Jequitimar Guarujá by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Prodigy Natal Beach Resort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Il Campnário Village Resort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Tivoli Ecoresort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Club Med Lake Paradise Golf Resort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Costa Brasilis Resort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

aerea vista by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Best Western by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Salinas do Maragogi by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Arraial d'Ajuda Eco Resort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr

Kiaroa Eco Luxury Resort by Elite Resorts, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Rudy Trindade | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque Olímpico - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

DAC04421_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr

Plenário do Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

06/12/2018 - Fernando de Noronha. by Ministério Meio Ambiente - MMA, auf Flickr

06/12/2018 - Fernando de Noronha. by Ministério Meio Ambiente - MMA, auf Flickr

06/12/2018 - Ministro Edson Duarte defende parcerias nos parques nacionais. by Ministério Meio Ambiente - MMA, auf Flickr

O Outro Lado do Paraíso by Haraldo Albergaria, auf Flickr

De Volta à Baía dos Porcos by Haraldo Albergaria, auf Flickr

De Frente pro Sancho by Haraldo Albergaria, auf Flickr

Sobrevoando o Sancho by Haraldo Albergaria, auf Flickr

Acho que eu vi um barquinho... by Haraldo Albergaria, auf Flickr

Mirante da Cacimba by Haraldo Albergaria, auf Flickr

A Praia do Amor by Haraldo Albergaria, auf Flickr

Praia do Meio, Fernando de Noronha by Mrs Butterbur, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Muito lindo...


----------



## raul lopes

Teatro Nacional Cláudio Santoro / The Claudio Santoro National Theater, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Tributo a Oscar Niemayier by Célia Cerqueira, auf Flickr

O Apóstolo e a Catedral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Metropolitan Cathedral of Brasilia at night by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Os Quatro Evangelistas da Catedral de Brasília / The Four Evangelists of the Cathedral of Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Itamaraty Palace, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Itamaraty Palace, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Palácio Itamaraty by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Palácio Itamaraty by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Palácio Itamaraty by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Palácio Itamaraty by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Patamares, Salvador by Uiler Costa, auf Flickr

Pituaçu, Salvador by Uiler Costa, auf Flickr

Pituaçu e Av. Paralela - Salvador by Uiler Costa, auf Flickr

Full House, Biergarten Salvador III by Uiler Costa, auf Flickr

Av. Tancredo Neves, Salvador by Uiler Costa, auf Flickr

Basílica Nossa Senhora da Conceição da Praia II by Uiler Costa, auf Flickr

Basílica Nossa Senhora da Conceição da Praia by Uiler Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Inside São Francisco church and convent of Salvador Brazil by Uiler Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Av. Paulista, São Paulo by Uiler Costa, auf Flickr

São Paulo by Uiler Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## CoelhoBR

Belos e impactantes registros!


----------



## raul lopes

O brasil é impactante e belo


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0656 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0657 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0677 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0895 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0872 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0871 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0746 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0626 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

A estrada mais fantástica do mundo by Gustavo Almeida Couto de Andrade, auf Flickr

Tucano toco by Gustavo Almeida Couto de Andrade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fortaleza, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Vista de Fortaleza, Ceará, bairro Aldeota, em 18 de janeiro de 2019. Fortaleza city, BRAZIL. by Raul Fritz Bechtel Teixeira, auf Flickr

Fortaleza, Ceará, Brasil by Flávio Rezende, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Urbanização by Stephanie Cerqueira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

lençóis_maranhenses_como_ir_paraiso_maranhense by capitaozeferino, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

aabertura salao de noivas e festas wedding day-6726 by Fernando Raphael, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Copa do Mundo 2014 -9728 by Fernando Raphael, auf Flickr

Copa do Mundo 2014 -9735 by Fernando Raphael, auf Flickr

Copa do Mundo 2014 -9832 by Fernando Raphael, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Edifício a beira mar by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Rio Mar by ruifo, auf Flickr

Praia de Boa Viagem by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RJ by Pedro Freithas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

praia by Fabián Contreras, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Ipioca by Fred Matos, auf Flickr

Rio Negro by silene andrade, auf Flickr

monday morning by Rafaela Pimentel, auf Flickr

Praia dos Açores. by Antônio João, auf Flickr

Aldeia Cipiá by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Sunset by Rosana, auf Flickr

Sunset by Rosana, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia da vila de escadaria nova! by Salete Silva, auf Flickr

Praia da Barra - Santa Catarina- Brasil by Antônio João, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fernando de Noronha, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Copacabana - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Caribe, é você? by Edinho Carlos Kunzler, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sonho Verde by Edinho Carlos Kunzler, auf Flickr

Atlântica Parque Jardim Camburi by Tedd Santana, auf Flickr

Atlântica Parque Jardim Camburi by Tedd Santana, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0470 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

Pomerode by Renato Hugo de Sousa, auf Flickr

Pomerode. by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, auf Flickr

Casa em Pomerode. by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, auf Flickr

Pomerode by Caminhos do Sertão Cicloturismo, auf Flickr

Tradicional casa enxaimel em Pomerode - SC — em Pomerode. by Lucas Pedruzzi, auf Flickr

O capricho da colonização alemã. — em Pomerode. by Lucas Pedruzzi, auf Flickr

Pórtico de Pomerode - Pomerode - SC by Cezar Mario Rech, auf Flickr

Pórtico de Pomerode - Pomerode - SC by Cezar Mario Rech, auf Flickr

IMG_20180715_113809 by fyoshino, auf Flickr

DSC_0326 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

DSC_0270 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

Parque Vila Germânica Blumenau - SC by Cezar Mario Rech, auf Flickr

Parque Vila Germânica Blumenau - SC by Cezar Mario Rech, auf Flickr

Parque Vila Germânica Blumenau - SC by Cezar Mario Rech, auf Flickr

Portal Turístico de Blumenau - SC by Cezar Mario Rech, auf Flickr

Parque Raimundo Ruediger - Blumenau - SC by Cezar Mario Rech, auf Flickr

Blumenau- 2017 by giselda fotos2016, auf Flickr

Começou a Magia do #Natal de #Blumenau. Visite a Vila de Natal no Parque Vila Germânica. Entrada Gratuita. Atrações: - Desfile Temático *♀☃ - Casa do Papai Noel - Mini Cidade da Neve ❄ - Oficina de Biscoito - Oficina de Guirlân by Jaime BATISTA DA SILVA, auf Flickr

Começou a Magia do #Natal de #Blumenau. Visite a Vila de Natal no Parque Vila Germânica. Entrada Gratuita. Atrações: - Desfile Temático *♀☃ - Casa do Papai Noel - Mini Cidade da Neve ❄ - Oficina de Biscoito - Oficina de Guirlân by Jaime BATISTA DA SILVA, auf Flickr

View from the hill Dog - Blumenau - Brazil by Richard Jurgen Gerhke, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr

AMANHECER CASA FORTE-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Rio Mar by ruifo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Delmiro Junior | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE 

plusgoogle.com


----------



## raul lopes

Porto Alegre RS - Brasil by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre RS - Brasil by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre RS - Brasil by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre RS - Brasil by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre RS - Brasil by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre RS - Brasil by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre RS - Brasil by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre RS - Brasil by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre RS - Brasil by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre RS - Brasil by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Quinta da Serra by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Quinta da Serra by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Quinta da Serra by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr

Quinta da Serra by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0075 by Alexandre A. Klein, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

Marco Zero - Recife Antigo by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

RECIFE ANTIGO - 23-03-19-009-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

RECIFE ANTIGO - 23-03-19-010-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

RECIFE ANTIGO - 23-03-19-008-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Pedruzzi

Fotos sensacionais, obrigado por selecionar 2 de minhas fotos da Região de Pomerode.


----------



## raul lopes

maravilhosas suas fotos ... eu que agradeço .. 



volte sempre


----------



## raul lopes

googlemaps.com/joaopessoa

plusgoogle.com


----------



## cassianoitu

Muito lindo!!! Parabéns Raul!!


----------



## raul lopes

Maringas Maciel-0223 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Verde Ithaca by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr

Aventador. by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0426 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0425 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0256 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

Maringas Maciel-0570 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr

(2019.04.07) Inauguração da Praça do Nordestino, Drone by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr

22.03.2019 - Vista Aérea do Tribunal de Contas do Estado do Paraná by Perfil Oficial do TCE-PR, auf Flickr

(2019.02.27) Escola de tempo Integral , Pq Suburbano by Felipe Barros, auf Flickr

(2019.02.27) Escola de tempo Integral , Pq Suburbano by Felipe Barros, auf Flickr

(2019.02.27) Escola de tempo Integral , Pq Suburbano by Felipe Barros, auf Flickr

(2019.02.27) Escola de tempo Integral , Pq Suburbano by Felipe Barros, auf Flickr

(2019.02.27) Escola de tempo Integral , Pq Suburbano by Felipe Barros, auf Flickr

Oremos by Cristine, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Barra da Lagoa by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Barra da Lagoa by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Barra da Lagoa by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Gramado by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

(2019.04.04) Guarda Municipal de Itapevi oferece curso para de Vargem Grande Paulista by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr

(2019.04.04) Guarda Municipal de Itapevi oferece curso para Guarda de Vargem Grande Paulista by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

2019-04-04_11-08-47 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

2019-03-17_05-14-23 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

Janela. by joe espindola, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vitória - ES by Enio Prado, auf Flickr

Praia de Camburi em Vitória - ES by Enio Prado, auf Flickr

Vitória 360 Graus em Vitória - ES by Enio Prado, auf Flickr

Aeroporto de Vitória - ES by Enio Prado, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Picture postcard view of the colonial skyline of the historic center of Pelourinho in Salvador da Bahia, Brazil by Audrey Barousse, auf Flickr

Arcos de sacada no Museu da Misericórdia, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Gamboa - Salvador by Akujimax, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr

Panorâmica Salvador by Roberto Slomka, auf Flickr

Seleção Fotos Drone NINJA by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Toxic Tour - Ilha de Maré - Salvador - 09/02/2019 by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Toxic Tour - Ilha de Maré - Salvador - 09/02/2019 by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Toxic Tour - Ilha de Maré - Salvador - 09/02/2019 by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Seleção Fotos Drone NINJA by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Seleção Fotos Drone NINJA by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Seleção Fotos Drone NINJA by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Seleção Fotos Drone NINJA by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Port de Salvador by wilphid, auf Flickr

Caminho das Árvores, avistado do STIEP, em Salvador – BA, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Amaralina by André Fonseca, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by wilphid, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO - 23-03-19-016-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

RECIFE ANTIGO - 23-03-19-013-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

RECIFE ANTIGO - 23-03-19-011-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

RECIFE ANTIGO - 23-03-19-009-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

RECIFE ANTIGO - 23-03-19-015-ok-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Recife by Giselda fotos2019, auf Flickr

288 Vista noturna de Recife através de seus rios 22 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr

AMANHECER CASA FORTE-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Gaz n Nic, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Road and Mountain by ruifo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro Olímpico do Nordeste by ruifo, auf Flickr

Castelão by ruifo, auf Flickr

Castelão by ruifo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maringas Maciel-0449 copy by Maringas Maciel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_1547[1] by Oscar Radtke, auf Flickr

Catedral de Maringá - PR by Joao Martins Neto, auf Flickr

DJI_0086 by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr

DJI_0049 (2) by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr

DJI_0103 by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr

DJI_0105 by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr

DJI_0021 by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr

DJI_0013 by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr

Catedral Nossa Senhora da Glória by Osvaldo Natal Forcelli, auf Flickr

Catedral Nossa Senhora da Glória by Osvaldo Natal Forcelli, auf Flickr

TV Maringá by Osvaldo Natal Forcelli, auf Flickr

Prefeitura de Maringá by Osvaldo Natal Forcelli, auf Flickr

DJI_0008 (2) by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr

DJI_0002 by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr

DJI_0008 by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr

DJI_0127 by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr

DJI_0125 by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr

DJI_0119 by Matheus Betinelli, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Londrina Noturna by Vitor Garbin, auf Flickr

reposted from reddit: Planed city of Londrina, PR - Brazil [5000 x 3333] © 2018 Moacir Eduardo (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasilia, the capital of Brazil. Original from NASA. Digitally enhanced by rawpixel. by Rawpixel Ltd, auf Flickr


----------



## sebobprata

As tres gigantes do Paraná são belíssimas!


----------



## raul lopes

CanalPB by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

Santos800 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SeamaxRowayton3 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

Cloudscaping113 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

SacoMajor1 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

Cloudscaping78 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

Cloudscaping123 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

MSCMagnificaPB3 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

CostaFavolosa29 by Roberto Smera, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PETROLINA - PERNAMBUCO 

A capital do São Francisco by Paulo Henrique Pereira, auf Flickr

Petrolina by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Petrolina by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Petrolina by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Petrolina by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Ciclovias de Petrolina by ASCOM PETROLINA Petrolina, auf Flickr

Ciclovias de Petrolina by ASCOM PETROLINA Petrolina, auf Flickr

Petrolina and irrigation, Pernambuco, Brazil by Water Alternatives, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CARUARU - PERNAMBUCO 

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr

Caruaru by Raniere Lopes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maspe - Museu de Arte Sacra de Pernambuco-6 by Fundarpe, auf Flickr

Maspe - Museu de Arte Sacra de Pernambuco-9 by Fundarpe, auf Flickr

Maspe - Museu de Arte Sacra de Pernambuco-10 by Fundarpe, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_6865-Editar-2.jpg by lotsemann, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú by Sofia Winther, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú,SC by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú,SC by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú,SC by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IO0A9370 by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

IO0A9395 by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

IO0A9381 by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

IO0A9369 by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

IO0A9129 by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

IO0A9037 by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

IO0A9129 by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr

Iguazu Falls by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PARQUE DE GOIÂNIA by FABIO SALAZAR, auf Flickr

PARQUE DE GOIÂNIA by FABIO SALAZAR, auf Flickr

Memorial do Cerrado - Goiânia - Goiás by FABIO SALAZAR, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Goiania, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

1-0294 by Ana Luiza Mendes, auf Flickr

Nature X City by Ana Luiza Mendes, auf Flickr

1-0761 by Ana Luiza Mendes, auf Flickr

1-1310 by Ana Luiza Mendes, auf Flickr

1--1162 by Ana Luiza Mendes, auf Flickr

DSC_0712 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_0676 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr



Largada da corrida 2 da Copa Truck em Goiânia - Foto: Duda Bairros/Copa Truck by Copa Truck, auf Flickr

Largada da corrida 1 da Copa Truck em Goiânia - Foto: Duda Bairros/Copa Truck by Copa Truck, auf Flickr

A atmosfera da abertura da temporada 2019 da Copa Truck em Goiânia - Foto: Duda Bairros/Copa Truck by Copa Truck, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Calm water move by Liliane Loose, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

João Pessoa by Giselda fotos2019, auf Flickr

João Pessoa by Giselda fotos2019, auf Flickr

João Pessoa by Giselda fotos2019, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0020-2 by Gabriel Maciel, auf Flickr

DJI_0026 by Gabriel Maciel, auf Flickr

20140320_074140 by recados.net.br, auf Flickr

20140306_113754 by recados.net.br, auf Flickr

20140729_120858 by recados.net.br, auf Flickr

Cidade BH - 10949 by Rafael Delazari, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Fernando Cotelo, auf Flickr

DJI_0020 by Gabriel Maciel, auf Flickr

DJI_0004 by Gabriel Maciel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

i7_20181017_0009 by Federação Mineira de Futebol, auf Flickr

Lulaço na UFMG - 05/09/2018 - Belo Horizonte (MG) by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Plenário do Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Plenário do Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Plenário do Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Plenário do Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Plenário do Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

HOMESPOTTING: PR-YRO - Airbus A320-251N - Azul after take off RWY36 SBRF Recife Brazil by luis souza, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr

Picture postcard view of the colonial skyline of the historic center of Pelourinho in Salvador da Bahia, Brazil by Audrey Barousse, auf Flickr

Pieta by wilphid, auf Flickr

Belle Loggia by wilphid, auf Flickr

111. Salvador da Bahia - Brésil ( Brazil ) by Arnaud Delberghe, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte, Bahia, Brazil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr

Sacada da Casa das 7 Mortes by Caio Mauriciovitch, auf Flickr

Igreja de São Francisco, Salvador Bahia by phudd23, auf Flickr

Praia do Buração by Vinicius Soliani, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pôr do Sol em Niterói by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Pôr do Sol em Niterói by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Pôr do Sol em Niterói by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Pôr do Sol no Arpoador by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Costa Brava Club by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

10-04-2019 PRAIA DO GUNGA - FALÉSIAS (FOTO: ROBSON LIMA) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

10-04-2019 PRAIA DO GUNGA - FALÉSIAS (FOTO: ROBSON LIMA) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

10-04-2019 PRAIA DO GUNGA - FALÉSIAS (FOTO: ROBSON LIMA) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

10-04-2019 PRAIA DO GUNGA - FALÉSIAS (FOTO: ROBSON LIMA) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

10-04-2019 PRAIA DO GUNGA - FALÉSIAS (FOTO: ROBSON LIMA) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

10-04-2019 PRAIA DO GUNGA - FALÉSIAS (FOTO: ROBSON LIMA) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

10-04-2019 PRAIA DO GUNGA - FALÉSIAS (FOTO: ROBSON LIMA) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Imagens do Centro de Detenção Provisória I e II em Pacaembu by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Imagens do Centro de Detenção Provisória I e II em Pacaembu by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Imagens do Centro de Detenção Provisória I e II em Pacaembu by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Imagens do Centro de Detenção Provisória I e II em Pacaembu by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Ambulatório de Especialidades do Hospital das Clínicas da Faculdade de Medicina de Botucatu by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Ambulatório de Especialidades do Hospital das Clínicas da Faculdade de Medicina de Botucatu by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

edifício niemeyer by Gabriel de Andrade Fernandes, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr

Edificio Niemeyer by Edu Lima, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer by Ezequiel Meza, auf Flickr

Edifício Niemeyer com o Ipê Rosa by guimadaleno, auf Flickr

ÁLBUM No.2 -PAMPULHA: CONJUNTO ARQUITETÔNICO - BELO HORIZONTE - MINAS GERAIS- BRASIL - ÁLBUM No.2 -PAMPULHA: SET ARCHITECTURAL - BELO HORIZONTE CITY - MINAS GERAIS STATE - BRAZIL by Artur Vítor Iannini, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Above the Rails by Lucas MR, auf Flickr

Above the Rails by Lucas MR, auf Flickr

Above_the_Rails by Lucas MR, auf Flickr

#Above_the_Rails by Lucas MR, auf Flickr

#Above_the_Rails by Lucas MR, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto by Mitch Weisburgh, auf Flickr

brasil from above by Anarquista CG, auf Flickr

brasil from above 2 by Anarquista CG, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

iguazu falls from above by Anarquista CG, auf Flickr

iguazu falls from above 2 by Anarquista CG, auf Flickr

iguazu falls from above 14 by Anarquista CG, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Redenção by W Gaspar, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC9072 by Mario Cesar Bucci, auf Flickr

_DSC9256 by Mario Cesar Bucci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Beira Mar by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Orla de Fortaleza by Joao Martins Neto, auf Flickr

Fortaleza - Ceará - Brazil - July, 2016 by caiopetronio, auf Flickr

DSC_0711G by Joao Martins Neto, auf Flickr

A Dois by Tarso Bessa, auf Flickr

A noite começou em Fortaleza / The night began at Fortaleza, Ceará, Brazil. by Leonardo Raulino, auf Flickr

“Beira Mar” by Enio Castelo, auf Flickr

Espigão da Praia de Iracema, Fortaleza, CE - Brasil by Evaldo HS Nascimento, auf Flickr

Orla de Fortaleza, CE - Brasil by Evaldo HS Nascimento, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Salvador-Bahia, Brasil by Allan Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Salvador-Bahia, Brasil by Allan Silva, auf Flickr

Salvador-Bahia, Brasil by Allan Silva, auf Flickr

Salvador-Bahia, Brasil by Allan Silva, auf Flickr

Salvador-Bahia, Brasil by Allan Silva, auf Flickr

Salvador-Bahia, Brasil by Allan Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pernambuco . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Recife , Pernambuco . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

BACIA DO PINA ESTELITA - FIM DE TARDE - 27-04-19-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Drone sobre Porto do Recife by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

2013121220131212-_87B9764 by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

2013120120131201-_87B1063 by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

2013120120131201-_87B1018 by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

2013112920131129-_87B0924 by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

2013092920130929-_87B3158 by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

2013092820130928-_87B2364 by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr

2013070420130704_87B0065 by Newman Homrich, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_S2-7590 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S2-7583 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S2-7600 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S2-7597 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S2-7589 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Oi (orelhao) by Pablo Gonzalez, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pelourinho by W Gaspar, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Nova sede do NEOJIBA by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Nova sede do NEOJIBA by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Nova sede do NEOJIBA by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Nova sede do NEOJIBA by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Nova sede do NEOJIBA by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Nova sede do NEOJIBA by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Integração ônibus-Metrô by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

  by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0036 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0754 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0070 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0774 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0013-3 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0015 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0748 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0750 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0555-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0028 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pedra da Gávea by mmklug, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Caruaru 162 anos - By: Bruno Henrique by Willian Eduardo, auf Flickr

Caruaru 162 anos - By: Bruno Henrique by Willian Eduardo, auf Flickr

Aeroporto de Caruaru - 2012 by Willian Eduardo, auf Flickr

Av. Agamenon Magalhães - créditos Bruno Henrique by Willian Eduardo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Implantação de faixas adicionais e recuperação das pistas e acostamento em Birigui by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Implantação de faixas adicionais e recuperação das pistas e acostamento em Birigui by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Implantação de faixas adicionais e recuperação das pistas e acostamento em Birigui by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Implantação de faixas adicionais e recuperação das pistas e acostamento em Birigui by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Implantação de faixas adicionais e recuperação das pistas e acostamento em Birigui by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Belmond Das Cataratas - aereal 2 by Seleto Brazil, auf Flickr

Belmond Das Cataratas - Airview by Seleto Brazil, auf Flickr

Belmond Das Cataratas - Airview (3) by Seleto Brazil, auf Flickr

Belmond Das Cataratas - Bathroom by Seleto Brazil, auf Flickr

Belmond Das Cataratas - Junior Suite (2) by Seleto Brazil, auf Flickr

Belmond Das Cataratas - Pool by Seleto Brazil, auf Flickr

Belmond Das Cataratas - Pool area_at night by Seleto Brazil, auf Flickr

Belmond Das Cataratas - Itaipu Restaurant-(2) by Seleto Brazil, auf Flickr

Belmond Das Cataratas - Ipê Restaurant-(2) by Seleto Brazil, auf Flickr

Belmond Das Cataratas - Pool_Ipê Restaurant by Seleto Brazil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Arena Pernambuco (PE) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Usina Solar Noronha II, Ilha de Fernando de Noronha (PE) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

UHE Dardanelos, (MT) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Parque eólico Caetité (BA) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Parque eólico Arizona I (RN) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Iluminação Forte das Cinco Pontas (PE) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Iluminação Forte das Cinco Pontas (PE) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Iluminação Forte das Cinco Pontas (PE) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Iluminação Forte das Cinco Pontas (PE) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Cosern by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Vista da cidade de Salvador (BA). by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr

Vista da cidade de Salvador (BA). by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

matiz barao geraldo hotel by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

matiz barao geraldo hotel by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

matiz jaguariuna hotel by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

matiz jaguariuna hotel by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada porto jofre pantanal by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada rio claro by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada bahia tambor by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada bahia tambor by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada bahia tambor by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_S-10742 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_M5-2837 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2838 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2848 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2850 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2851 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_M-10495 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S0869 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S0865 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S0881 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S0882 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S0893 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10197 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10191 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10189 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10183 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10153 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_70-0233 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_70-0175 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_70-0176 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F7987 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Teatro Municipal, Rio de Janeiro by 37.7750° N, 122.4183° W, auf Flickr

Teatro Municipal, Rio de Janeiro by 37.7750° N, 122.4183° W, auf Flickr

Teatro Municipal, Rio de Janeiro by 37.7750° N, 122.4183° W, auf Flickr

Teatro Municipal, Rio de Janeiro by 37.7750° N, 122.4183° W, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cabo Frio, Arraial do Cabo by 37.7750° N, 122.4183° W, auf Flickr


----------



## matheussinara

THREAD FODÁSTICO! Me sinto orgulhoso em conhecer boa parte do que vc postou, já andei por 20 estados e como vc , amo ser brasileiro e defendo minha bandeira! Senti falta aí da Serra do Rio do Rastro em Santa Catarina, já foi eleita a rodovia mais bonita do mundo. Tá espetacular a seleção de imagens! :applause:










https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw2eVD6WWzuBLH7QIHV8nuvT&ust=1561019170321492


----------



## raul lopes

OBRIGADO QUERIDO .. QUE BOM QUE ESTA GOSTANDO DO THREAD ... 

UM MEGA BAITA THREAD PODEROSO IGUAL NOSSO QUERIDO AMADO BRASIL .. 


O BRASIL é uma potencia ... lindo demais ... SOU APAIXONADO PELO BRASIL ...


----------



## matheussinara

Deixar mais uma contribuição (empolguei kkk)

*BSB:*










PICBEAR


----------



## raul lopes

E ALGUMAS PAGINAS ANTERIORES VC ENCONTRA BELLISSIMAS IMAGENS DA SERRA DO RIO DO RASTRO . LUGAR MAGICO TBM ... LINDO


----------



## raul lopes

Buzios - Brazilia by morome7e, auf Flickr

Praia de João Fernandes - Búzios -RJ by Fabiane Pereira, auf Flickr

Armação dos Búzios, Brazil by Gaz n Nic, auf Flickr

Armação dos Búzios, Brazil by Gaz n Nic, auf Flickr

Armação dos Búzios, Brazil by Gaz n Nic, auf Flickr

10/05/2018 Foto do dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

25/02/2019 Foto do dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

26/10/2018 Foto do dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

14/06/2019 Foto do dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

28/05/2019 Foto do dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

09/04/2017 Foto do dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

13/03/2018 Foto do Dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

21/05/2019 Foto do Dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

10/05/2019 Foto do dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

18/04/2019 Foto do Dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

29/03/2019 Foto do Dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

29/11/2018 Foto do Dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

29/10/2018 Foto do dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

28/09/2018 Foto do dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

07/09/2018 Foto do dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

18/09/2017 Foto do dia by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasilia, the capital of Brazil. Original from NASA. Digitally enhanced by rawpixel. by Rawpixel Ltd, auf Flickr

Alexandre Brandão by Alexandre Brandão, auf Flickr

Alexandre Brandão by Alexandre Brandão, auf Flickr

Alexandre Brandão by Alexandre Brandão, auf Flickr

Coração de Brasília pulsando. by ArturDias, auf Flickr

B Hotel Rooftop by ArturDias, auf Flickr

B Hotel Rooftop by ArturDias, auf Flickr

2ª Edição do Céu com Cinema vem aí! by ArturDias, auf Flickr

Alexandre Brandão by Alexandre Brandão, auf Flickr

Alexandre Brandão by Alexandre Brandão, auf Flickr

Alexandre Brandão by Alexandre Brandão, auf Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Stephanie Kodel, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA_2 by Alexandre Santana, auf Flickr

DSC_6477p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

IMG_0713p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0093 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

DJI_0104 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

DJI_0096 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr

DJI_0103 by Ministério de Minas e Energia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista aérea do Mineirão. Foto: Renato Cobucci - Imprensa MG by Tudo BH, auf Flickr

Energia Solar by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Energia Solar by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Energia Solar by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr

Energia Solar by Governo do Estado da Bahia, auf Flickr


----------



## sebobprata

Recife como sempre arrasa!


----------



## raul lopes

WC17-4584P32003100006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4587P32003130006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4591P32003170006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4599P32003250006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4611P32003380006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4632P32003600006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4657P32003850006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4690P32004190006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4705P32004350006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4696P32004250006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4695P32004240006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4706P32004360006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4724P32004540006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4735P32004650006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4731P32004610006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4739P32004690006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4741P32004710006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4756P32004860006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4749P32004790006 by Arthur, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

WC17-4759P32204890006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4838P32205690006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4855P32205860006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4853P32205840006 by Arthur, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

WC17-3980P31206110005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-3977P31206080005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-3986P31206170005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-3988P31206190005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-3994P31206250005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4000P31206310005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4009P31206400005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4013P31206440005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4020P31206510005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4005P31206360005 by Arthur, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

WC17-4051P31306830005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4053P31306850005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4050P31306820005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4054P31306860005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4073P31307060005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4078P31307110005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4086P31307190005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4088P31307210005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4090P31307230005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4091P31307240005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4092P31307260005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4097P31307310005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4098P31307320005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4121P31307560005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4126P31407610005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4128P31407630005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4135P31407700005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4145P31407800005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4148P31407830005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4186P31408210005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4187P31408220005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4241P31508760005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4243P31508780005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4255P31508900005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4250P31508850005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4253P31508880005 by Arthur, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

WC17-3855P31004860005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-3860P31004910005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-3867P31004980005 by Arthur, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

WC17-3801P30904310005 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-3796P30904260005 by Arthur, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

"The bridge to nowhere" by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-5025P32707560006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-5112P32708430006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-5145P32708760006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-5108P32708390006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-5133P32708640006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-5137P32708680006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-5149P32708830006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-5169P32709010006 by Arthur, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

WC17-4337P31700580006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4338P31700590006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4365P31700860006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4405P31701260006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4469P31801920006 by Arthur, auf Flickr

WC17-4481P31802040006 by Arthur, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_S2-8558 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S2-8553 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S2-8561 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S2-8552 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S2-8568 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S2-8580 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_S2-8616 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M-9041 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2389 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2387 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_F10243 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2447 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-2439 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

WC17-3968P31105990005 by Arthur, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMPOSSIVEL NAO SE APAIXONAR PELO BRASIL MIL VEZES AO DIA ... 



UM PAIS COM UM POTENCIAL GIGANTESCO ... HOJE DEVERIAMOS ESTAR RECEBENDO NO MINIMO 20-25 MILHOES DE TURISTAS AO ANO ... E NAO APENAS 7 MILHOES . 

O BRASIL TEM QUE ABRIR OS OLHOS E OLHAR PARA O TURISMO COMO UM GRANDE POTENCIAL ECONOMICO E DE DESENVOLVIMENTO. 

BRASIL POTENCIA ... 




EITAAAAAAA BRASIL MARAVILHOSO ...


----------



## raul lopes

dhronix966 by Dhronix RS, auf Flickr

dhronix965 by Dhronix RS, auf Flickr

dhronix962 by Dhronix RS, auf Flickr

Dhronix | Porto Alegre by Dhronix RS, auf Flickr

Dhronix - Espelho D´Agua - Parque da Redenção - POA by Dhronix RS, auf Flick

Lago do Parque da Redenção - Porto Alegre by Dhronix RS, auf Flickr

Espelho D´Agua - Parque da Redenção - POA by Dhronix RS, auf Flickr

Dhronix - Rua Gonçalo de Carvalho by Dhronix RS, auf Flickr

ED_DJI_0257 by Drone Porto Alegre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boi Manaus 2018 - Drone - 21/10/2018 by Fundação Manauscult, auf Flickr

Boi Manaus 2018 - Drone - 21/10/2018 by Fundação Manauscult, auf Flickr

Grande Hotel - Araxá by Hill Reis, auf Flickr

Hipodromo Sao Paulo by Jose Padilla, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Raquel&Cesar-59 by Renato Cavalcante, auf Flickr

Raquel&Cesar-24 by Renato Cavalcante, auf Flickr

Raquel&Cesar-20 by Renato Cavalcante, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha - Brasil by Leonardo Ferlin Neto, auf Flickr

Sancho by disruptive vision, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha_ Brasil by Natal Viagens, auf Flickr

Dolphins 4 by Enio Godoy - www.picturecumlux.com.br, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha RN_BR by José Everardo, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha by Serlunar, auf Flickr

IMG_4323 by Jose Padilla, auf Flickr

IMG_4278 by Jose Padilla, auf Flickr


----------



## Renaudt

Cara, muito obrigado por ter esse thread. Quanto mais eu vejo mais percebo o quanto não conheço nosso país. E olha que conheço 12 estados + DF.


----------



## raul lopes

Renaudt said:


> Cara, muito obrigado por ter esse thread. Quanto mais eu vejo mais percebo o quanto não conheço nosso país. E olha que conheço 12 estados + DF.



esse thread é uma homenagem ao nosso gigante ... BRASIL .... um pais que sem duvidas merece ser melhor ... temos tudo tudo ... para virar uma grande potencia ... 

O BRASIL MERECE MAIS ... MAIS RESPEITO, MAIS AMOR, MAIS HONESTIDADE, MAIS PAIXAO E MAIS CORAGEM ... 

O BRASIL MERECE MUITO MAIS DO QUE UM BOLSONARIO ... 


O BRASIL É MARAVILHOSO DEMAIS ...


----------



## raul lopes

Brazil cracked by Rubens Campos, auf Flickr

Guanabara Palace, Seat of the Government of the State of Rio de Janeiro At Night. by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Guanabara Palace, Seat of the Government of the State of Rio de Janeiro. by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Hipodromo Sao Paulo by Jose Padilla, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Gigante da Beira Rio by Joca0162, auf Flickr

S C Internacional by Joca0162, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre RS by Joca0162, auf Flickr



IMG_1144 by MrcMtz, auf Flickr

IMG_0093 by Mirlei Carli, auf Flickr

IMG_0099 by Mirlei Carli, auf Flickr

Noite de Lua Cheia by Mario Howat, auf Flickr

Sao Paulo - SP - Brazil by Rodrigo Martin, auf Flickr

Beira mar - Fortaleza - CE - Brasil by Ítalo Freitas, auf Flickr

São José dos Campos / São Paulo, Brasil by Andre Luiz Silva, auf Flickr

Theatro Municipal SP by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, auf Flickr

Igreja Nossa Senhora da Candelária by José Eduardo Nucci, auf Flickr

Catedral verderamarella by Sebas Fonseca, auf Flickr

Rio Capibaribe , Recife . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Semana da Pátria - Ordem é Progresso by Marcos L. Araujo, auf Flickr

Marco das Três Fronteiras. Foz do Iguaçu, PR. Brazil. Jun/2019 by EBoechat, auf Flickr

Marco das Três Fronteiras. Foz do Iguaçu, PR. Brazil. Jun/2019 by EBoechat, auf Flickr

GATURAMO BANDEIRA(Chlorophonia cyanea) by ALEMSOUZA56, auf Flickr

Pavilhão iluminado by MELKSEDEC R BRITO, auf Flickr

“Salve lindo pendão da Esperança” by João Otavio Dobre Ferreira, auf Flickr

Bandeira Nacional Brasileira & Navio Patrulha Oceânico Amazonas - P 120 (Marinha do Brasil) by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Barcos em Cabrália by Joca0162, auf Flickr

Igreja de São João Batista by Joca0162, auf Flickr

Igreja de São Benedito by Joca0162, auf Flickr

Igreja da Misericórdia by Joca0162, auf Flickr

DSC_8206 by Joca0162, auf Flickr

DSC_8210 by Joca0162, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo Church !!! by Joca0162, auf Flickr

Archeological Site in são Miguel by Joca0162, auf Flickr

Antiga ponte sobre o Rio Piratini - Old bridge over Piratini River by Joca0162, auf Flickr

Cais Mauá - Mauá Port by Joca0162, auf Flickr

Prédio Histórico by Joca0162, auf Flickr

_SSB0432 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0434 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0694 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

_SSB9565 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

_SSB9742 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

_SSB0657 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

_SSB0080 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0605 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

20190508_100250 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

20190508_091751 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

_SSB9239 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

_SAM0706 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0368 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0261 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0288 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0339 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DSC_0369 by Joca0162, auf Flickr

DSC_0486 by Joca0162, auf Flickr

Jeep by Maria, auf Flickr

Recife-7693-B-2-W- by Alain Robichon, auf Flickr

RECIFE-7825-D-2-W-- by Alain Robichon, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paraty - Brasile by Maria, auf Flickr

Parati | RJ | BR by Carla Barbieri, auf Flickr

Paraty by Serlunar, auf Flickr

Igreja colonial, Parati. by Igor Rodrigues, auf Flickr



Ilha Grande, Brasil by Ana, auf Flickr

Ilha-grande-rj by Flávio Farias, auf Flickr






































Lençóis Maranhenses Brasile by Maria, auf Flickr


----------



## legal

raul lopes said:


> O BRASIL MERECE MUITO MAIS DO QUE UM BOLSONARIO ...


Ta... mas convenhamos que ter um presidente de direita e' um avanco, ne? Ou alguem aqui ainda acha que ter um presidente da epoca dos dinossauros sovieticos como Haddad e seus 40 petralhas iam levar o Brasil a algum lugar bom?
Entao nao tem tu, vai tu mesmo! Pelo menos agora estamos indo na direcao CERTA da historia!!!!!
Sobre o thread, realmente muito bom!!! Agora que temos um governo de direita, abrindo a economia, negociando acordos economicos com os paises prosperos, fazendo reformas importantes, privatizando etc... temos esperanca de o Brasil dar certo.
Antes, com gente do nivel de Dilma e Lula, nao dava para ter esperancas de nada!!


----------



## raul lopes

Nascer do Sol com Pão de Açúcar by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Museu do Amanha by Marcio Santos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sugarloaf - RJ by Marcio Santos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MAC - Niteroi by Marcio Santos, auf Flickr

Niteroi Museum - Panorama by Marcio Santos, auf Flickr

Niteroi - Museu de Arte Contemporanea by Marcio Santos, auf Flickr

Urca Sunset by Marcio Santos, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Marina da Glória by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20190505-1819 by Joao Carlos Essenfelder Filho, auf Flickr

20190505-1625-2 by Joao Carlos Essenfelder Filho, auf Flickr

20180225-1243 by Joao Carlos Essenfelder Filho, auf Flickr

Parque Barigui Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

Parque Barigui Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

Parque Barigui Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

Parque Barigui Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

bosque-do-alemao-curitiba-29 by The Cities, auf Flickr

bosque-do-alemao-curitiba-31 by The Cities, auf Flickr

bosque-do-alemao-curitiba-34 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-rui-barbosa-curitiba-3 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-rui-barbosa-curitiba-4 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-rui-barbosa-curitiba-6 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-rui-barbosa-curitiba-11 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-rui-barbosa-curitiba-16 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-rui-barbosa-curitiba-31 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-rui-barbosa-curitiba-19 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-rui-barbosa-curitiba-33 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-rui-barbosa-curitiba-34 by The Cities, auf Flickr

opera-de-arame-curitiba-10 by The Cities, auf Flickr

opera-de-arame-curitiba-15 by The Cities, auf Flickr

opera-de-arame-curitiba-14 by The Cities, auf Flickr

opera-de-arame-curitiba-22 by The Cities, auf Flickr

opera-de-arame-curitiba-1 by The Cities, auf Flickr

opera-de-arame-curitiba-2 by The Cities, auf Flickr

opera-de-arame-curitiba-26 by The Cities, auf Flickr

opera-de-arame-curitiba-6 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-gomm-12 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-nautico-45 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-nautico-46 by The Cities, auf Flickr

vilinha-curitiba-6 by The Cities, auf Flickr

vilinha-curitiba-5 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-passauna-curitiba-17 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-passauna-curitiba-18 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-passauna-curitiba-28 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-passauna-curitiba-32 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-passauna-curitiba-33 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-lago-azul-curitiba-20 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-lago-azul-curitiba-21 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-lago-azul-curitiba-23 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-lago-azul-curitiba-2 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-dos-tropeiros-curitiba-1 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-lago-azul-curitiba-36 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-bacacheri-curitiba-2 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-bacacheri-curitiba-5 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-bacacheri-curitiba-6 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-bacacheri-curitiba-8 by The Cities, auf Flickr

memorial-ucraniano-curitiba-3 by The Cities, auf Flickr

memorial-ucraniano-curitiba-4 by The Cities, auf Flickr

memorial-ucraniano-curitiba-15 by The Cities, auf Flickr

paco-da-liberdade-curitiba1 by The Cities, auf Flickr

paco-da-liberdade-curitiba5 by The Cities, auf Flickr

calcadao-xv-novembro-curitiba-1 by The Cities, auf Flickr

calcadao-xv-novembro-curitiba-19 by The Cities, auf Flickr

calcadao-xv-novembro-curitiba-20 by The Cities, auf Flickr

calcadao-xv-novembro-curitiba-25 by The Cities, auf Flickr

rua-24-horas-curitiba-8 by The Cities, auf Flickr

rua-24-horas-curitiba-6 by The Cities, auf Flickr

rua-24-horas-curitiba-21 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-do-japao-curitiba-5 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-do-japao-curitiba-68 by The Cities, auf Flickr

praca-espanha-curitiba-7 by The Cities, auf Flickr

curitiba-praça-29-de-março-16 by The Cities, auf Flickr

curitiba-praça-29-de-março-23 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-tangua-curitiba-2 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-tangua-curitiba-5 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-tangua-curitiba-8 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-tangua-curitiba-19 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-tangua-curitiba-22 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-tangua-curitiba-38 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-tangua-curitiba-23 by The Cities, auf Flickr

parque-tangua-curitiba-42 by The Cities, auf Flickr

passeio-publico-curitiba-2 by The Cities, auf Flickr

passeio-publico-curitiba-5 by The Cities, auf Flickr

passeio-publico-curitiba-8 by The Cities, auf Flickr

passeio-publico-curitiba-12 by The Cities, auf Flickr

passeio-publico-curitiba-27 by The Cities, auf Flickr

Jardim Botânico - Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

Jardim Botânico - Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

Jardim Botânico - Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

Jardim Botânico - Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

Jardim Botânico - Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

Jardim Botânico - Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

Jardim Botânico - Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

Jardim Botânico - Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

OLHO_TRATADA_FINAL by The Cities, auf Flickr

Parque Barigui Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

calcadao-xv-novembro-curitiba-28 by The Cities, auf Flickr

calcadao-xv-novembro-curitiba-29 by The Cities, auf Flickr

calcadao-xv-novembro-curitiba-26 by The Cities, auf Flickr

calcadao-xv-novembro-curitiba-30 by The Cities, auf Flickr

calcadao-xv-novembro-curitiba-32 by The Cities, auf Flickr

calcadao-xv-novembro-curitiba-35 by The Cities, auf Flickr

calcadao-xv-novembro-curitiba-34 by The Cities, auf Flickr

bosque-do-alemao-curitiba-8 by The Cities, auf Flickr

bosque-do-alemao-curitiba-15 by The Cities, auf Flickr

bosque-do-alemao-curitiba-11 by The Cities, auf Flickr

bosque-do-papa-curitiba-37 by The Cities, auf Flickr

Jardim Botânico - Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr

CURITIBA CITY by Airton Campos, auf Flickr

Museu Oscar Niemeyer - CURITIBA by Guilherme de Paula, auf Flickr

Ônibus Expresso Biarticulado Vermelho na Estação Tubo na Praça Rui Barbosa by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Estação Tubo no Centro Cívico by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Estação Tubo Praça Eufrásio Correia - Curitiba by Léo Ferreira, auf Flickr

Estação Tubo by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr

Ônibus Expresso Biarticulado Vermelho na Estação Tubo - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Ônibus Expresso Biarticulado Vermelho na Estação Tubo - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Ônibus Expresso Biarticulado Vermelho na Estação Tubo - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Estação Tubo - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Estação Tubo interna, centro - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Residência Manoel Bley Maia (1961), Curitiba - arquiteto Oswaldo Arthur Bratke by Lucas Jordano de Melo Barbosa, auf Flickr

Residência Omar Seyler de Camargo, Curitiba - arquiteto Leo Linzmeyer by Lucas Jordano de Melo Barbosa, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr

Setor Histórico by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr

Palácio Rio Branco by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr

Arquitetura by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr

Vista da Torre Panorâmica - Parque Barigui by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Edifício Palladion no Centro Cívico by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Edifício Palladion no Centro Cívico by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr



Parque Barigui Curitiba by The Cities, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CURITIBA .. UM ORGULHO PARA O BRASIL .. MODELO A SER COPIADO EM TODO BRASIL .. 


MODELO INTERNACIONAL DE CIDADE ... LINDA DEMAIS ..


----------



## raul lopes

Prainha by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Rocinha by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Rocinha by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Social Contrast by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

On the Beach by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Christ The Redeemer by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Sunset at Christ the Redeemer by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

São Conrado by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do Forte, Bahia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte, Bahia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte 2018 by Adriano Schultz, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte 2018 by Adriano Schultz, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte - Salvador by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte - BA by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Morro do Pico by Haraldo Albergaria, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paulista Avenue by Diego Gazolli Yanez, auf Flickr

cd IMG_5617-TRATADA by Agência BNDES de Notícias, auf Flickr

Hospital de Base do DF ganhará novo modelo de gestão by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Hospital de Base do DF ganhará novo modelo de gestão by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr



Hospital da Ordem do Carmo by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Prédios na Avenida Paulista - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Prédios e casas antigas por toda juiz de fora! by P L, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de São Luís, Maranhão by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Serra do Mar, SP, Brazil by Diego Gazolli Yanez, auf Flickr

encare a chuva by Thiago Laranjeiras, auf Flickr

Solitude by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte. Florianópolis-SC by Savio Alencar Maciel, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte - BA by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte. by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr

Praia do Forte by Lucivaldo, auf Flickr

Floripa 2017 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Destino Brasília - Distrito Federal by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Destino Brasília - Distrito Federal by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Destino Brasília - Distrito Federal by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Destino Brasília - Distrito Federal by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Destino Brasília - Distrito Federal by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Destino Brasília - Distrito Federal by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Destino Brasília - Distrito Federal by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Destino Brasília - Distrito Federal by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0687 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0686 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0658 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0644 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0637 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0635 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0597 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0733 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0537 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0507 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0522 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0518 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0515 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0355 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Porto Seguro - BA by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0348 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0327 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0321 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0305 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

IMG_0304 by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Porto Seguro - BA by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Gramado RS by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Canela RS by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Gramado RS by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Na pista by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Gramado RS by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Gramado RS by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Gramado RS by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Gramado RS by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Gramado RS by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Na pista by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Gramado RS by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr

Campos do Jordão by Patrick Aguera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Renato Soares_Praia de Palmeiras Ponta do Jaques_Piçarras_SC by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Renato_Soares_Molhe_Joaquim_Pires_Barra_Sul_Barneário_Piçarras_SC by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Renato Soares_Praia de Palmeiras_Piçarras_SC by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Renato Soares_Praia de Palmeiras Ponta do Jaques_Piçarras_SC by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by senavinicius, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hopi Hari x Wet N Wild by Tiago Farias, auf Flickr

Hopi Hari x Wet N Wild by Tiago Farias, auf Flickr

Hopi Hari x Wet N Wild by Tiago Farias, auf Flickr

Hopi Hari x Wet N Wild by Tiago Farias, auf Flickr

DJI_0510 by Tiago Farias, auf Flickr

Hopi Hari x Wet N Wild by Tiago Farias, auf Flickr

DJI_0482 by Tiago Farias, auf Flickr

DJI_0502 by Tiago Farias, auf Flickr

Hopi Hari by josemar_brytto, auf Flickr

Hopi Hari by josemar_brytto, auf Flickr

beach-park by BrendaCordeiro, auf Flickr

FORTALEZA - Ceará/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

Praia do Meireles - Fortaleza by Nivaldo Ribeiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Castelão by ruifo, auf Flickr

Castelão by ruifo, auf Flickr

Estadio Castelao Fortaleza Brazil v Mexico10 by wendlingk14, auf Flickr

Rio de Janiero Cristo Redentor, Christ the Redeemer5 by wendlingk14, auf Flickr

Recife Centro Palacio do Governo6 by wendlingk14, auf Flickr

Recife Santa Isabel Theater2 by wendlingk14, auf Flickr

Recife dedicated tree April 2 1986 by wendlingk14, auf Flickr

Recife Centro Fanfest Brazil v Cameroon 6.23.1416* by wendlingk14, auf Flickr

No Rosarinho , Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Minha casa de praia em Ipanema. Rio de janeiro. Jun/2019 by EBoechat, auf Flickr

Belmond Hotel das Cataratas. Foz do Iguaçu, PR. Brazil. Jun/2019 by EBoechat, auf Flickr

Belmond Hotel das Cataratas. Foz do Iguaçu, PR. Brazil. Jun/2019 by EBoechat, auf Flickr

Belmond Hotel das Cataratas. Foz do Iguaçu, PR. Brazil. Jun/2019 by EBoechat, auf Flickr

Belmond Hotel das Cataratas. Foz do Iguaçu, PR. Brazil. Jun/2019 by EBoechat, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MASP, São Paulo by Second-Half Travels, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Rudy Trindade | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr

Solenidade de Passagem do Comando Militar do Sudeste - com Jair Bolsonaro. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

IMG_9666 by Danilo Garcia, auf Flickr


Visitando a Primeira Dama. Palácio da Alvorada. Brasília, DF. Jun/2019 by EBoechat, auf Flickr

Bridge at the night by Amy Charlize, auf Flickr

Palácio do Planalto (Brasília) (I) by manuela.martin, auf Flickr

Museu Nacional Honestino Guimaraes (Brasília) (I) by manuela.martin, auf Flickr

Palácio Itamaraty (Brasília) (II) by manuela.martin, auf Flickr

funinthemoon_brasilia by Dennis Wayne, auf Flickr

brasilia skyline by Dennis Wayne, auf Flickr

Torre_TV_Brasilia_01 by Filipe Coutinho, auf Flickr



Solenidade de Passagem do Comando Militar do Sudeste - com Jair Bolsonaro. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Solenidade de Passagem do Comando Militar do Sudeste - com Jair Bolsonaro. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Abertura da 35ª Fispal tecnologia 2019 by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Abertura da 35ª Fispal tecnologia 2019 by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Abertura do Encontro dos Empresários de Segurança Privada (Enesp) by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Visita à Francal 2019 - Feita internacional de Calçados. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Visita à Francal 2019 - Feita internacional de Calçados. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Visita à Francal 2019 - Feita internacional de Calçados. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Inauguração da Ponte da Esperança (Estaiada) e entrega de 50 ônibus da EMTU. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Inauguração da Ponte da Esperança (Estaiada) e entrega de 50 ônibus da EMTU. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Inauguração da Ponte da Esperança (Estaiada) e entrega de 50 ônibus da EMTU. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Inauguração da Ponte da Esperança (Estaiada) e entrega de 50 ônibus da EMTU. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr



Imagens da Cidade de Campos do Jordão by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Imagens da Cidade de Campos do Jordão by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Imagens da Cidade de Campos do Jordão by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Imagens da Cidade de Campos do Jordão by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Imagens da Cidade de Campos do Jordão by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Imagens da Cidade de Campos do Jordão by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Imagens da Cidade de Campos do Jordão by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Sunset and Twilight of Rio de Janeiro - View from Corcovado, Brazil [HDR] by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Gabriella Dias Valdez, auf Flickr

IMG_3911 by D. Y., auf Flickr

IMG_3894 by D. Y., auf Flickr

IMG_3888 by D. Y., auf Flickr

IMG_3948 by D. Y., auf Flickr

IMG_3924 by D. Y., auf Flickr

Carnaval da Bahia - Daniela Mercur by Bahiatursa Govba, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Salvador - drone by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Bahia-3 by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Paulo Afonso by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Velho Chico by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Recife by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Olinda by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Gestantes valentes-12 by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Jampa - Cabo Branco pela noite by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Mulungu by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Divinópolis by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Salvador by Alexandre Périgo, auf Flickr

Cafezal by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

The coffee plantation and the mountains (O cafezal e as montanhas) by Higino Silva, auf Flickr

Cafezal by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

AgroBrazil by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Algodão by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Algodão by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Gado by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Surubim by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Pirarara by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Pirarara by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Pirapitinga by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Tambaqui by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Trabalhador Rural by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Foto aerea by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr

Foto aerea by CNA Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Corumba by Pedro Borges Cali, auf Flickr

Nature X City by Ana Luiza Mendes, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr

663 Recife PE - Praia de Boa Viagem 21 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr

631 Recife PE - Praia de Boa Viagem 46 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr

Odoyá! by Genyff de Farias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jardim DMAE - Porto Alegre by José Mauricio Souza, auf Flickr

IMG_4910.jpg by José Mauricio Souza, auf Flickr

DMAE- Porto Alegre-RS by José Mauricio Souza, auf Flickr

DMAE- Porto Alegre-RS by José Mauricio Souza, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre - 003 by Marcelo Klohn, auf Flickr

SEMANA FARROUPILHA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

SEMANA FARROUPILHA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

Orla Moacyr Scliar by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

Orla Moacyr Scliar by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

Orla Moacyr Scliar by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

ORLA DO GUAÍBA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

ORLA DO GUAÍBA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

ORLA DO GUAÍBA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

ORLA DO GUAÍBA by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre de cima by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

Porto Alegre de cima by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre Pref. POA, auf Flickr

DSC_1376 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

DSC_7598 by Eduardo Vieira, auf Flickr

Maceió - Alagoas by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr

Japaratinga - Alagoas, Brazil by Rute Barbosa, auf Flickr

Igreja de Santa Rita de Cássia by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Piranhas , Alagoas , Brasil . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Jericoacoara - CE by Rute Barbosa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ride by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

PARAÍBA by Nayanne Diniz, auf Flickr

[ untitled 3 ] by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

Horses by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

[ untitled 2 ] by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

Brennand by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

Pose by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

old box by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

Reunião by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr



Pitimbu by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Lençois Maranhenses, Brazil by celeumo, auf Flickr

Nat Vos Bar by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

2018 Paraiba-142 by Júlio Pacheco Monteiro Neto, auf Flickr

2018 Paraiba-146 by Júlio Pacheco Monteiro Neto, auf Flickr

2018 Paraiba-333 by Júlio Pacheco Monteiro Neto, auf Flickr

DSC_7436 by Fenearte 2019, auf Flickr

DSC_7449 by Fenearte 2019, auf Flickr

DSC_7438 by Fenearte 2019, auf Flickr

DSC_7445 by Fenearte 2019, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro Histórico de São Luís, Maranhão by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_5998 - Temporada de cruzeios,Santos,sp,Brazil. by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr

Porto de Suape by Complexo Industrial Portuário de Suape, auf Flickr

_DSC0155 by igor cerrutti, auf Flickr

PORTO DE SUAPE-30-04-16-DRONEPE-TP-4-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Porto de Suape e Estaleiro Atlântico Sul by João Sheeperson, auf Flickr

IMG_9721-Base Aerea de Santos,sp,Brasil. by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr

_MG_3098 by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr

_MG_3082 by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr

_MG_2405 by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr

_MG_2406 by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr

_MG_2449-2 by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr

IMG_9132-Museu estadual de pesca de Santos,sp,Brasil,2015 by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr

IMG_9161-Museu estadual de pesca de Santos,sp,Brasil,2015 by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr

IMG_9168-Museu estadual de pesca de Santos,sp,Brasil,2015 by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr

IMG_9171-Museu estadual de pesca de Santos,sp,Brasil,2015 by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr

IMG_8117-Santos,sp,Brasil by luizdscoelho1000, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Bairro da Vitória, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Farol da Barra – Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr

Farol da Barra – Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr



Favela de Rocinha by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), auf Flickr

Ouro Preto Casas by Ulysses Belisario, auf Flickr

Favela Brazil by thgsouza, auf Flickr

Emaranhado de Casas "Slum" by Igor Pereira, auf Flickr

IMG_6775/Brazil/Rio De Janeiro/Favéla des Plaisirs/Favéla Do Prazères/Empilement/Stacking by dany13, auf Flickr

IMG_1426 by Manveer Jarosz, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Helicóptero no quintal by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casas Brasileiras by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casa Brasileira by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casa Brasileira by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Arquitetura Brasileira by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brazil_27_01_2018_020-2 by Nekrasoff Oskar, auf Flickr

Brazil_27_01_2018_012-2 by Nekrasoff Oskar, auf Flickr

Praias Floripa by Alberto Xis, auf Flickr

Praias Floripa by Alberto Xis, auf Flickr

Praias Floripa by Alberto Xis, auf Flickr

GTS-R by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr

Pedalando pela urbe. by Idalécio Santos, auf Flickr

Floripa 25 jun 2019 by Alberto Xis, auf Flickr

Floripa 25 jun 2019 by Alberto Xis, auf Flickr

Floripa 25 jun 2019 by Alberto Xis, auf Flickr

Floripa 25 jun 2019 by Alberto Xis, auf Flickr

Sempre bela Floripa by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr

Florianópolis - BR by Raúl Hayvar, auf Flickr


• by Rosa, auf Flickr

Farol da barra by Gabriel Bousfield, auf Flickr
Santo Antonio de Lisboa Church by Noel Portugal, auf Flickr

Lagoa da Conceição by Noel Portugal, auf Flickr

Colors by Noel Portugal, auf Flickr

Golden Hour Barra by FloPaco, auf Flickr

DJI_0571-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0575-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0444-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0437-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ingleses beach,Floripa,BR by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr

Armacao beach in Florianopolis, Santa Catarina, Brazil. by Junior Braz, auf Flickr

Campeche beach in Florianopolis, Santa Catarina, Brazil. by Junior Braz, auf Flickr

Floripa by Daniel Queiroz by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr

Casario de Santo Antonio de Lisboa, Florianópolis/SC Brasil by Sandra Koche, auf Flickr



_MG_5894 by Adriano Procino, auf Flickr

FLORIPA-39 by Kassem Azanki, auf Flickr


3-5-5 by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr

AVENIDA BEIRAMAR_FlorianopolisNIK3850markito by Marketing Costão do Santinho, auf Flickr

Fim de tarde em Florianópolis,SC - Brasil by Sandra Koche, auf Flickr

IMG_8201-33 by Sandra Koche, auf Flickr

The Hercilio Luz Bridge at night, Florianopolis, Brazil. by Júnior Braz, auf Flickr

Florianópolis - outro ponto de vista by Sandra Koche, auf Flickr

Ponte Hercílio Luz @ Sepia by Raphael Corrêa, auf Flickr

Beiramar Continental e Ponte Hercílio Luz by Raphael Corrêa, auf Flickr

CLS by Guilherme Chulis, auf Flickr

Floripa by John-Thomas Nagel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vitória - Brazil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Vitória - ES - Brasil by Erick Aniszewski, auf Flickr

Vitória Centro by Thiago Marra, auf Flickr

Vitória Centro by Thiago Marra, auf Flickr

Vitória - Brasil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

VvVV by Thiago Marra, auf Flickr

Panoramica Terceira Ponte - Vitória - ES by Gustavo Martins, auf Flickr

Vitória - Brasil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Vila Velha - Brasil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Vitória - Brasil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Vitória - Brasil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Vitória - Brazil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Morando nas alturas by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAINT PAUL PLAZA by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Vitória - Brasil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Condominio Taquari by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Há flores por todos os lados by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Há flores por todos os lados by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Há flores por todos os lados by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Há flores por todos os lados by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Há flores por todos os lados by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Há flores por todos os lados by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Rodoviária do Plano Piloto by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Rodoviária do Plano Piloto by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Rodoviária do Plano Piloto by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Interdição da Rodoviária de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Interdição da Rodoviária de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Interdição da Rodoviária de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas Brasília (Norte) by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas Brasília (Norte) by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas Brasília (Norte) by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas Brasília (Norte) by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas Brasília (Norte) by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas Brasília (Norte) by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Centenas de pessoas prestigiam a Troca da Bandeira by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Centenas de pessoas prestigiam a Troca da Bandeira by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Obras de trânsito concluídas pelo GDF by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Marianne Peretti, a artista que deu forma a monumentos de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Marianne Peretti, a artista que deu forma a monumentos de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Marianne Peretti, a artista que deu forma a monumentos de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Marianne Peretti, a artista que deu forma a monumentos de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Marianne Peretti, a artista que deu forma a monumentos de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Marianne Peretti, a artista que deu forma a monumentos de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Marianne Peretti, a artista que deu forma a monumentos de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Marianne Peretti, a artista que deu forma a monumentos de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Marianne Peretti, a artista que deu forma a monumentos de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Comemorações 59º Aniversário de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

aérea eixo monumental by Ozimpio Sousa, auf Flickr

Imagens do Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Brasília vista do alto by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

DSC_5007_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Piscina Vista Mar - The Chili Beach Hotel Boutique em Jeri by The Chili Beach Boutique Hotel, auf Flickr

Suíte Vista Mar - The Chili Beach Hotel Boutique em Jeri by The Chili Beach Boutique Hotel, auf Flickr

Piscina Vista Mar - The Chili Beach Hotel Boutique em Jericoacoara by The Chili Beach Boutique Hotel, auf Flickr

Piscina Vista Mar - The Chili Beach Hotel Boutique em Jeri by The Chili Beach Boutique Hotel, auf Flickr

Café da Manhã - The Chili Beach Hotel Boutique em Jeri by The Chili Beach Boutique Hotel, auf Flickr

Suíte Vista Jardim - The Chili Beach Hotel Boutique em Jeri by The Chili Beach Boutique Hotel, auf Flickr

Piscina com Bar - The Chili Beach Hotel Boutique em Jeri by The Chili Beach Boutique Hotel, auf Flickr

Restaurante - The Chili Beach Hotel Boutique em Jeri by The Chili Beach Boutique Hotel, auf Flickr

Bangalô Vista Jardim - The Chili Beach Hotel Boutique em Jeri by The Chili Beach Boutique Hotel, auf Flickr

Lounge Frente ao Mar - The Chili Beach Hotel Boutique em Jeri by The Chili Beach Boutique Hotel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

F&B Service for Meetings and Events | Canapé by PortoBay MICE, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Golf Club by Eduardo Gibba, auf Flickr

Sao Paulo Golf club by Eduardo Gibba, auf Flickr

DSC02188.jpg by Eduardo Gibba, auf Flickr

Lavandario by Eduardo Gibba, auf Flickr

Baia de Angra by Eduardo Gibba, auf Flickr

Cunha by Eduardo Gibba, auf Flickr

Rapel by Eduardo Gibba, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BKGT0667 by Brasil Kids Golf Tour, auf Flickr

Green do 8 com arco-iris by Brasil Kids Golf Tour, auf Flickr

JPF_7290 by Brasil Kids Golf Tour, auf Flickr

JPF_7065 by Brasil Kids Golf Tour, auf Flickr

JPF_6996 by Brasil Kids Golf Tour, auf Flickr

JUM_9152 by Brasil Kids Golf Tour, auf Flickr

BKGT SFGC0811 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr

Terravista Golf Course 103 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr

Terravista Golf Course 110 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr

Terravista Golf Course 105 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr

Terravista Golf Course 119 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr

Terravista Golf Course 113 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr

Terravista Golf Course 109 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr

Terravista Golf Course 153 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr

Vista do green do 14 by Portal Brasileiro do Golfe, auf Flickr

Villas de Trancoso pool IMG_2537 by Ga_views, auf Flickr

Igreja de São João Batista dos Índios_Trancoso by Jackson Lima, auf Flickr


Sergio_Rodrigues_Web by Matheus Passos, auf Flickr

Jorge_Zalszupin_Web by Matheus Passos, auf Flickr

Niemayer_RIO by Matheus Passos, auf Flickr

Carlos_Motta_Web by Matheus Passos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ocean View I by Adilson Rocha Lima, auf Flickr

262 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2826 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2814 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2815 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2813 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2806 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2731 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2729 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2727 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2724 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2666 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

1974 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2663 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2637 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

1884 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

1882 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

1877 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

1357 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2692 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

2014 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

1452 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

1776 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

495 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

716 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

953 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

670 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

314 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

591 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

340 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

986 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

683 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

236 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

679 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

359 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

835 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

688 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr
705 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

505 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr


493 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

598 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

1048 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr



700 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr

726 by UXUA Casa Hotel & Spa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0682-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

2T9A2960 by Thierry Roget, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú / Panoramic by Alejandro Olivera, auf Flickr

_MG_2405-Modifier-2 by Thierry Roget, auf Flickr

_MG_1855_stitch-3 by Thierry Roget, auf Flickr

_MG_1867_stitch-2 by Thierry Roget, auf Flickr

_MG_1772_stitcha-2 by Thierry Roget, auf Flickr

_MG_0275-2 by Thierry Roget, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Mario Guimarães Lima, auf Flickr

Edifício a beira mar by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Azul A320 (REC) by ruifo, auf Flickr

Road and Mountain by ruifo, auf Flickr

004_5_6_tonemapped by Sergio Dantas, auf Flickr

Natal by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Praia de Taquaras_Balneário Camboriú_SC_Brasil by Mario Guimarães Lima, auf Flickr

Fort beach / Praia do Forte (Natal / RN/ Brasil) by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr

LAGOA DO BONFIM - RN by ALLAN TRIGUEIRO SOARES, auf Flickr

LAGOA DO BONFIM - RN by ALLAN TRIGUEIRO SOARES, auf Flickr

Brazil - Icapuí by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Icapuí by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Icapuí by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Shadow and fresh water by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fernando de Noronha/PE - Brazil - panoramic by Enio Godoy - www.picturecumlux.com.br, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20150908_Fernando-de-Noronha_261 by Fernando Jose Marques Jr., auf Flickr

Brazil - Porto de Galinhas by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brazil - Lençois by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Lagoa da Pratinha by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Lençois by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Piranhas - Alagoas by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Praia do Forte by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brasil - Icapui by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Porto Seguro by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Porto Seguro by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Jericoacoara by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Tamandaré by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Tiradentes by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Porto Seguro by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Angra dos Reis by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Pirenópolis by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brazil - Padre Bernardo by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

ponte jk - lago sul by Thiago Marra, auf Flickr

Pontão do Lago Sul by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Pontão do Lago Sul by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

SQN - Superquadra Asa Norte by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

SQN - Superquadra Asa Norte by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Ferrari California by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr










BMW Z4 35I by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Ferrari 458 Spider by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Ferrari F12Berlinetta by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera LP570-4 by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Aston Martin Rapide by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Mercedes Benz SL63 AMG by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Clear sky, roof out! by Alex Aguiar, auf Flickr

ALém by Thiago Marra, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Keli Bertan, auf Flickr

Estádio Mané Garrincha by Adrian Tourão, auf Flickr

Landscaping in Superquadras 307-308 & 107-108 South by Anna Armstrong, auf Flickr

Cultural Complex of the Republic by Johnson Barros, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Horizon at the mountains by Gustavo Almeida Couto de Andrade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pouso Beach by Bianca Forreque, auf Flickr

Angra dos reis by Francisco SC, auf Flickr

Angra dos reis by Francisco SC, auf Flickr

Angra dos reis by Francisco SC, auf Flickr

_MG_9333 by Piotrek Stróżyński, auf Flickr

_MG_9227 by Piotrek Stróżyński, auf Flickr

_MG_9067 by Piotrek Stróżyński, auf Flickr

Angra dos Reis by xandox_br, auf Flickr

Angra dos Reis by xandox_br, auf Flickr

_MG_3595.jpg by marcos.trevisan, auf Flickr

casa-3 by Ricardo Ghion, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Christ the Redeemer by LeonamTorre, auf Flickr

Baia de Guanabara by LeonamTorre, auf Flickr

Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by LeonamTorre, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by LeonamTorre, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by LeonamTorre, auf Flickr

São Conrado by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Mansão Teixeira Boavista by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Mansão Teixeira Boavista by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Minas Gerais, Brasil, 2017 by Pedro Carrilho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

©Christophe le Potier-0919 by Eleveight Kites, auf Flickr

©Christophe le Potier-0917 by Eleveight Kites, auf Flickr

©Christophe le Potier-0929 by Eleveight Kites, auf Flickr

©Christophe le Potier-9221 by Eleveight Kites, auf Flickr

Férias Cuiaba/Maceió. by Alexandre Batista, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

S M dos Milagres - Piscina Natural (155) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

S M dos Milagres - Piscina Natural (168) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

S M dos Milagres - Piscina Natural (142) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

S M dos Milagres - Piscina Natural (175) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

S M dos Milagres - Piscina Natural (226) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

S M dos Milagres - Piscina Natural (392) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

S M dos Milagres - Piscina Natural (804) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

S M dos Milagres - Piscina Natural (729) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

Praia da Laje (Robson Lima) (12) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

Praia da Laje (Robson Lima) (26) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

Praia do Patacho (Robson Lima) (62) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr

Praia do Patacho (Robson Lima) (11) by Robson Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Biblioteca Nacional by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Subida ao cruzeiro by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr

Vila de Biribiri by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rua da Quitanda by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr

Cachoeira do Tempo Perdido by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Santiago beach - Brazil by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr

Santos - SP (Brasil) by Gabriela Sakamoto, auf Flickr

Ilhabela by Tiago Lourenço, auf Flickr

Sunset at Ilhabela by Flavio Miyasaki, auf Flickr

Morro de São Paulo by Juliana Fernandes, auf Flickr

Riding in paradise by valmirgoes, auf Flickr

Praias de Beberibe - CE - Brasil by Lyssuel Calvet, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pontal do Atalaia by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista aérea de Fernando de Noronha by Ponciano Jr, auf Flickr


----------



## sebobprata

Maravilhosa vista aérea de Fernando de Noronha!


----------



## raul lopes

Sempre bela Floripa by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú,SC by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr

Pça Gov. Celso Ramos - Floripa , SC by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr

Jurerê beach - Glamour ,Floripa by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr

Jurerê beach - Glamour ,Floripa by Helga Zimmermann, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Performante Spyder by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Volta da Jurema, Fortaleza by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Navio cruzeiro em Porto do Mucuripe by Alcir Gomes, auf Flickr

“Mercado do Peixe” by Enio Castelo, auf Flickr

Porto de Mucuripe - CE by Marcio Kazuhiro Shimamoto, auf Flickr

Praia do Mucuripe, Fortaleza, CE - Brasil by Evaldo HS Nascimento, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cidade de Santos e arredores / Santos City and surroundings by Coordenação-Geral de Observação da Terra/INPE , auf Flickr

Morro do Maluf, Guaruja by Sebastian Muzzupappa, auf Flickr

Guarujá surfers by Sebastian Muzzupappa, auf Flickr

Enseada Guarujá (6ª Etapa) by Alberto Xis, auf Flickr

Enseada Guarujá (6ª Etapa) by Alberto Xis, auf Flickr

Enseada Guarujá (6ª Etapa) by Alberto Xis, auf Flickr

Praia da Enseada by MOF.BR, auf Flickr

Crowded beach at night - Dec 31 2015 - Guaruja, Brazil by rose.delcol, auf Flickr

Astúrias by Osvaldo Natal Forcelli, auf Flickr

Asturias -Guaruja- SP by Penélope Ferreira Fotografias, auf Flickr

Santos-Guarujá ferry by Meny, auf Flickr

Guarujá by djalonso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0861 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0722-3 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0571-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_5463-B2-W--photo by Alain Robichon by Alain Robichon, auf Flickr

DSC_7085 by jpgolf14, auf Flickr

Lua-5 by Leonardo, auf Flickr

RECIFE ANTIGO-14-05-17-REEDIT-001-TP-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FIM DE TARDE MARCO ZERO 16-07-19-001-TP-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FIM DE TARDE MARCO ZERO 16-07-19-002-tp-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pontal de Maracaipe by Salome Merz, auf Flickr

Pontal de Maracaipe by Salome Merz, auf Flickr

Pontal de Maracaipe by Salome Merz, auf Flickr

Praia de Xareu by Salome Merz, auf Flickr

DJI_0490 by Salome Merz, auf Flickr

Ponte Arquiteto Wilsom Campos Junior by Salome Merz, auf Flickr

Electricity by Júlio Carvalho, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Artur Marinho, auf Flickr

Curvando para a beleza do mar... by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr

Praia de São Miguel dos Milagres by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr

Jangada na Praia... by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr

Jangada no Paraíso Brasileiro... by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr

Azul x Blue... by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr

Praia de São Miguel dos Milagres by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr

Rumo as Piscinas... by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

praça by Ronnyson Andrews, auf Flickr

PARADO NO TEMPO - ALCANTARA-MA by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

São Mamede - Paraíba - Brasil. by Chico Figueiredo, auf Flickr

Patos - Paraíba - Brasil. by Chico Figueiredo, auf Flickr

Voo Livre by ruifo, auf Flickr

CANAL DO SERTAO by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

Pico do Jabre by Kyller, auf Flickr

Serra Negra do Norte - Rio Grande do Norte - Brasil. by Chico Figueiredo, auf Flickr

Serra Negra do Norte - Rio Grande do Norte - Brasil. by Chico Figueiredo, auf Flickr

Mais um pôr do sol que Deus nos concede, obrigado Pai! by José Neydson, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ascom_Sesc_TO 708 by SESC Tocantins, auf Flickr

PANTANAL SESC - JEFERSON PRADO (1) by SESC Tocantins, auf Flickr

SAO LUIS - Douglas Junior - MTur (2) by SESC Tocantins, auf Flickr

Salvador - Márcio Filho - MTUR (2) by SESC Tocantins, auf Flickr

Ipês em Brasília... by Alexandre Marino, auf Flickr

Ipês em Brasília by Alexandre Marino, auf Flickr

Festa dos ipês em Brasília. by Alexandre Marino, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

brasilia by night by Anton Best, auf Flickr

Brasilia - DF by Magno Gonçalves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Barra Grande PI 4 by David Jales, auf Flickr

Igreja Matriz de Nossa Senhora da Oliveira #dronephotography #djispark #drone #DroneDJI #DroneBahia#aerial_view#aerialview #viewfromthetop #dji #drones #dronelife #droneworld #droneshot #aerialphotography by José Neydson, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vale do Capão by José Neydson, auf Flickr

AS LAGOAS - LENÇOIS MARANHENSES by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

Rio Garapa by José Neydson, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro by Juan Ignacio Rela Photography / [email][email protected][/email], auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Juan Ignacio Rela Photography / [email][email protected][/email], auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Juan Ignacio Rela Photography / [email][email protected][/email], auf Flickr



Rio de Janeiro by Juan Ignacio Rela Photography / [email][email protected][/email], auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Juan Ignacio Rela Photography / [email][email protected][/email], auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

That hot afternoon by Henri Koga, auf Flickr

20130816-ConventoDaPenha-Ferreira&Dias-Pano-D300-E-01 by Elder Ferreira, auf Flickr










Third Bridge by Rafael Peruggia, auf Flickr

3ª Ponte by Victor Littig, auf Flickr

Vitória Centro by Thiago Marra, auf Flickr

Mata Atlântica :: Serra da Gandarela - Atlantic forest by frederico Pereira, auf Flickr

arara-canindé | Blue-and-yellow Macaw (Ara ararauna) by Marcelo Müller, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Itapoã by ademiribeirophoto, auf Flickr

Vila Velha - ES by ademiribeirophoto, auf Flickr

Under the bridge by ademiribeirophoto, auf Flickr

Vitória-ES by ademiribeirophoto, auf Flickr

Convento da Penha by ademiribeirophoto, auf Flickr

3ª Ponte by ademiribeirophoto, auf Flickr

DSC07129flickr2 by Adilson Brito, auf Flickr

DSC06963flickr2 by Adilson Brito, auf Flickr

DSC06940flickr2 by Adilson Brito, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SALVADOR DA BAHIA - BRASIL. 


















































































































































































Railway Curitiba-Paranagua . Parana . South Brasil by Adilson Brito, auf Flickr

Abrolhos Mountain . Marumbi State Park . Parana . Brazil by Adilson Brito, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Amazon fires seen from Space Station by European Space Agency, auf Flickr

Wildfires in Brazil from Copernicus Sentinel-3 by European Space Agency, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fires in Brazil by NASA Goddard Space Flight Center, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Wildfires in the Brazilian Rainforest Creating Cross Country Smoke by Scott Greenlaw, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Chapada da Diamantina by Adilson Brito, auf Flickr

Chapada da Diamantina by Adilson Brito, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC07676flickr2 by Adilson Brito, auf Flickr

DSC07673flickr2 by Adilson Brito, auf Flickr

DSC07672flickr2 by Adilson Brito, auf Flickr

DSC07674flickr2 by Adilson Brito, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0719 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0721-3 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0697 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0708 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0700 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRUNO LIMA_PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM_RECIFE_PE by SESC Tocantins, auf Flickr

Avenida Boa Viagem by João Vitor Meira, auf Flickr

JALAPAO - Flávio André - MTUR (2) by SESC Tocantins, auf Flickr

JALAPAO - Flávio André - MTUR by SESC Tocantins, auf Flickr

Crédito obrigatório Marcio Filho - MTur (2) by SESC Tocantins, auf Flickr

Naturparadiese Brasiliens_Amazonas by Weltweitwandern, auf Flickr

Naturparadiese Brasiliens_Foz de Iguacu by Weltweitwandern, auf Flickr

Naturparadiese Brasiliens_Rio de Janeiro by Weltweitwandern, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Marcha das Margaridas 2019 by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Marcha das Margaridas 2019 by Senado Federal, auf Flickr


----------



## Geovanne Angelo

Imagens lindas demais da conta! Parabéns! :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## raul lopes

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Imagens lindas demais da conta! Parabéns! :applause::applause::applause:



OBRIGADOOOOO QUERIDO ... É O NOSSO LINDO BRASIL ... QUE CONTINUA LINDO MARAVILHOSO E ESPETACULAR APESAR DE TUDO ....


MUITO ORGULHO DE SER BRASILEIRO E DO BRASIL ...


----------



## raul lopes

ChicoRasta_RevoadaDosGuaras_DeltaDoParnaiba_Parnaiba_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ChicoRasta_PraiaDaPedraDoSal_Parnaiba_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ChicoRasta_PatinhaDeCaranguejo_Parnaiba_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ChicoRasta_Melancieiras_DeltaDoParnaiba_Parnaiba_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ChicoRasta_Melancieiras_DeltaDoParnaiba_Parnaiba_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ChicoRasta_Melancieiras_DeltaDoParnaiba_Parnaiba_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

ChicoRasta_CamaraoAoAlhoeOleo_Parnaiba_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MouraAlves_PalaciodeKarnak_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MouraAlves_CentraldeArtesanatoMestreDezinho_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

MauricioPokemon_Gastronomia_CarneDeSol_Teresina_PI by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

WalberMoura_PraiaDeJaguaribe_IlhaDeItamaraca_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

WalberMoura_ForteDeSantaCruzDeItamaraca_IlhaDeItamaraca_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

WalberMoura_ForteDeSantaCruzDeItamaraca_IlhaDeItamaraca_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

WalberMoura_ForteDeSantaCruzDeItamaraca_IlhaDeItamaraca_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

LuciolaVilella_Pedra da Gavea_Rio de Janeiro_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BrunaPrado_MuseudoAmanha_RiodeJaneiro_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BrunaPrado_Grafitti Pier Maua_Rio de Janeiro_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

BrunaPrado_CristoRedentor_Rio de Janeiro_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Volta ao entardecer by José Senna, auf Flickr

LENÇÓIS MARANHENSES/BRA - Maranhão by JCassiano, auf Flickr

_DSC4105 by Mario Cesar Bucci, auf Flickr

Rua do Giz / Chalk Street by JJLeite, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Verticalização crescente by Bianca Barbosa, auf Flickr

Beatiful Belém do Pará by Júlio César Aguiar Garcia, auf Flickr

Parque do Utinga by Expedicao Pará, auf Flickr

Parque do Utinga by Expedicao Pará, auf Flickr

Parque do Utinga by Expedicao Pará, auf Flickr

Parque do Utinga by Expedicao Pará, auf Flickr

Parque do Utinga by Expedicao Pará, auf Flickr

Parque do Utinga by Expedicao Pará, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Grumari by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr

Paisagem Urbana by Romario Roges, auf Flickr

Praça Mauá - Rio de Janeiro by Pedro Lacerda, auf Flickr

Chatuba by Pedro Lacerda, auf Flickr

Chatuba by Pedro Lacerda, auf Flickr

Seleção Fotos Drone NINJA by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Seleção Fotos Drone NINJA by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr



Toxic Tour - Ilha de Maré - Salvador - 09/02/2019 by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Toxic Tour - Ilha de Maré - Salvador - 09/02/2019 by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Toxic Tour - Ilha de Maré - Salvador - 09/02/2019 by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr

Seleção Fotos Drone NINJA by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jungle river on the beach by Klauss Egon, auf Flickr

Arara Azul Grande by joel epifanio porto junior, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pantanal by A. Hartung, auf Flickr

Flood plains in the Pantanal, Brazil by Tho Tran, auf Flickr

Pantanal by A. Hartung, auf Flickr

IMG_2332 by Leonardo Barçante, auf Flickr

PANTANAL by Wagner Guimaraes, auf Flickr

Pantanal from the air by John Oates, auf Flickr

Pantanal from the air by John Oates, auf Flickr

LUC_5651 by Fazenda Barranco Alto, auf Flickr

pantanal by Jhonny Bolivia, auf Flickr

The Pantanal seen from the sky I by Tambako The Jaguar, auf Flickr

Fazenda no Pantanal onde passamos o dia trabalhando junto com o Projeto Caiman, registrando a pesquisas com jacarés-do-pantanal. ⠀ ⠀ --- ENGLISH --- ⠀ Farm in Pantanal where we spent the day working together with the Caiman Project, registering the search by Leonardo Merçon, auf Flickr

The Pantanal seen from the sky VIII by Tambako The Jaguar, auf Flickr

Pantanal looking North by Scott Presnell, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_8110 by Yacht Clube da Bahia, auf Flickr

IMG_7781 by Yacht Clube da Bahia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0069 by Yacht Clube da Bahia, auf Flickr

_R0A8389 by Yacht Clube da Bahia, auf Flickr

MARCIO FILHO_PRAIA DOS COQUEIROS_TRANCOSO_BAHIA by SESC Tocantins, auf Flickr

DSC_5703_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Balneário Camboriú by Paulo Orphan, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sertão de Quixadá - CE by André Roviralta, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pescadores no Farol da Barra do Recife_ by André Roviralta, auf Flickr

Recife - Vista da Bacia do Pina em direção à Boa Viagem by André Roviralta, auf Flickr

Pedra da Galinha 1 by André Roviralta, auf Flickr

Energia_eólica by Andre Siqueira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida paulista Brasil SP by Paulo Orphan, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0161 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0974 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0042-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0985 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0978-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0991 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0992 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0947-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0964-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0852 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0851-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0837 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0115 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0162 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

1ª Etapa SBK Brasil 2019 by SuperBike Brasil, auf Flickr

Dia 3 - Acampamento Terra Livre - 26/04/2019 - Brasília (DF) © Christian Braga/MNI by Apib Comunicação, auf Flickr

Chevrolet Onix sedán by CarsDrive, auf Flickr

N981EE - Embraer Lineage 1000 #EBACE2016 #EMBRAER by ricardo_arthur, auf Flickr

20190729_154902 by Maria Jacinta Freire de Freitas Xavier, auf Flickr

20190729_160934 by Maria Jacinta Freire de Freitas Xavier, auf Flickr

20190729_161045 by Maria Jacinta Freire de Freitas Xavier, auf Flickr

20190731_084453 by Maria Jacinta Freire de Freitas Xavier, auf Flickr

20190731_103457 by Maria Jacinta Freire de Freitas Xavier, auf Flickr

Fernando de Noronha by Anderson Kem, auf Flickr

Sunset Arpoador - RJ by Anderson Kem, auf Flickr

Jardim Oceanico - Barra da Tijuca - RJ by Anderson Kem, auf Flickr

Ubatuba - SP / Paraty - RJ /Brasil 2019 by Eduardo Augusto, auf Flickr

Ubatuba - SP / Paraty - RJ /Brasil 2019 by Eduardo Augusto, auf Flickr

Dia 3 - Acampamento Terra Livre - 26/04/2019 - Brasília (DF) © Fernanda Ligabue/MNI by Apib Comunicação, auf Flickr

Dia 3 - Acampamento Terra Livre - 26/04/2019 - Brasília (DF) © Fernanda Ligabue/MNI by Apib Comunicação, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FAZENDA BOA VISTA by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr

FAZENDA BOA VISTA - HOYO 18 by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr

FAZENDA BOA VISTA - HOYO 3 by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr

FAZENDA BOA VISTA - HOYO 5 by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hashtags da Arte no MNBA - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Hashtags da Arte no MNBA - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Hashtags da Arte no MNBA - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Açude do Camorim by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Citadel believes IT infrastructure should be a platform for business growth, not an obstacle. by adan thompson, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0197 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0196 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0198 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0117-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf FlickrDJI_0140-Pano-4 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Os símbolos que norteiam Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Os símbolos que norteiam Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Itaipu Binacional. Foz do Iguaçu, PR. Brazil. Jun/2019 by EKatBoec, auf Flickr

Itaipu Binacional. Foz do Iguaçu, PR. Brazil. Jun/2019 by EKatBoec, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paraty - RJ by Mario Howat, auf Flickr

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista Chinesa - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, auf Flickr

O Farol em Paquetá - RJ by Mario Howat, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2018-12-31 12.11.15 1 by Carlos Tenório, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianapolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0702 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0704 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0859-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0740 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0855 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0885 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0313-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0319-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro by Bruno Hochreutener, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Drone Imagem Áerea by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Áerea by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Áerea by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Drone Imagem Áerea em Jardim São João, Centro, Niterói by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Áerea em Jardim São João, Centro, Niterói by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Áerea em Jardim São João, Centro, Niterói by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Áerea em Jardim São João, Centro, Niterói by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr



Drone Imagem Áerea em Caminho Niemeyer, Niterói, RJ by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Áerea em Caminho Niemeyer, Niterói, RJ by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Áerea em Caminho Niemeyer, Niterói, RJ by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Áerea em Caminho Niemeyer, Niterói, RJ by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Área em Marina Center by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Área em Marina Center by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Cidade de Niterói, Rio de Janeiro by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Cidade de Niterói, Rio de Janeiro by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Cidade de Niterói, Rio de Janeiro by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Reportagem Social, By Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Área em Parque da Cidade, Niterói by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Área em Parque da Cidade, Niterói by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Área em Parque da Cidade, Niterói by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Drone Imagem Área em Parque da Cidade, Niterói by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Candelária e Rio Antigo by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Candelária e Rio Antigo by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Candelária e Rio Antigo by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Todas as cores de ubatuba by Klauss Egon, auf Flickr

Pôr do sol de um belo ângulo by Klauss Egon, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

(2019.10.10) Escola do Futuro, Pq Suburbano, Drone by Felipe Barros, auf Flickr

(2019.10.10) Escola do Futuro, Pq Suburbano, Drone by Felipe Barros, auf Flickr

(2019.10.10) Escola do Futuro, Pq Suburbano, Drone by Felipe Barros, auf Flickr

(2019.10.10) Escola do Futuro, Pq Suburbano, Drone by Felipe Barros, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

(2019.08.09) Rotatória da Cohab (Drone) by Felipe Barros, auf Flickr

(2019.08.09) Rotatória da Cohab (Drone) by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr

(2019.10.10) Escola do Futuro, Jd. Santa Rita, Drone by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr

(2019.10.10) Escola do Futuro, Jd. Santa Rita, Drone by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Canyon Do Rio Jaguaricatú by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0027 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0009-3 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Arraial do Capo - registro fotográfico by Paulo Rezende Fotógrafo, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Nossa tudo maravilhoso...


----------



## raul lopes

é nosso lindo BRASIL ... ;-) orgulho dessa terra linda ..


----------



## raul lopes

Gerais by Mark Jochim, auf Flickr


----------



## felipelima

Quanta imagem linda, valeu por compartilhar.


----------



## raul lopes

Marina Pescador Praia Grande - Paraty by Dominique CARON, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do Abrico - Grumari by Dominique CARON, auf Flickr

Enseada beach by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr

Jolly by Thelma Gatuzzo, auf Flickr

2019.09.29-Sao Paulo086,Hotel_Unique by Andrey, auf Flickr

Residência de Luxo by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Residência de Luxo by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Confinamento by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ilha da Coves by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Ilha das Coves by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Ilha das Coves by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Vista das Montanhas by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr

Vista Mirante Oceano by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr

Vista Mirante Oceano by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr

Close of the pier by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr

Pier and pirate ship by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr

Barcos Enseada by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr

Pier by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr

Vermelha do Centro, Toninhas e Praia Grande recebendo o Nascer do Sol by Klauss Egon, auf Flickr

Tons de verde e azul by Klauss Egon, auf Flickr

Praia do Português Beach - Brazil UBATUBA - SP by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr

Residencia - Locação by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Residência - Venda by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Residência - Venda by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Residência - Venda by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Residência - Venda by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr

Praia da Almada by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Baía Região Centro Sul by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Dayane Marinho, auf Flickr

Angra by Max, auf Flickr

De Cima by Guilherme Vieira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ipanema Beach. Rio de Janeiro. Brazil. Brasil. DSC07394 by No English Menu, auf Flickr

Ipanema beach sidewalk - Rio de Janeiro - BR by Júlio César Aguiar Garcia, auf Flickr

Ipanema Agricola, Brazil by HAI VAN NGUYEN TONG, auf Flickr



Brasília by Claudio Marcon, auf Flickr

016.巴西(巴西利亞)_brasilia tv tower(224-25)_11_01 by himouto lee, auf Flickr

Temas de Interesse da CNI by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr

No quintal de casa by Vinícius Ferreira Herculano, auf Flickr

Casas by Roberto Maldos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro / Ruas de Paraty a noite - Paraty streets at night / Richards by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro / Ruas de Paraty a noite - Paraty streets at night / Livraria das Marés - Livraria das Marés Bookstore by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro / Ruas de Paraty a noite - Paraty streets at night by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro / Ruas de Paraty a noite - Paraty streets at night / Praça em frente a Igreja Nossa Senhora dos Remédios - Square in front of Nossa Senhora dos Remédios Church by Deni Williams, auf Flickr

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro / Ruas de Paraty a noite - Paraty streets at night / Armazém da Cachaça e Corume Arte & Casa - Armazém da Cachaça Liquor Store and Corume Hadcraft store by Deni Williams, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE

Drone-Nordeste-12 by Rafael Izidorio, auf Flickr

Drone-Nordeste-5 by Rafael Izidorio, auf Flickr

Drone-Nordeste-6 by Rafael Izidorio, auf Flickr

Drone-Nordeste-8 by Rafael Izidorio, auf Flickr

Drone-Nordeste-15 by Rafael Izidorio, auf Flickr

Drone-Nordeste-16 by Rafael Izidorio, auf Flickr

Drone-Nordeste-10 by Rafael Izidorio, auf Flickr

Drone-Nordeste-11 by Rafael Izidorio, auf Flickr

Orla da Boa Viagem by Well Rodrigues, auf Flickr

TEMPLO DOS MORMONS - 27-10-19-016-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

TEMPLO DOS MORMONS - 27-10-19-015-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

TEMPLO DOS MORMONS - 27-10-19-012-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

TEMPLO DOS MORMONS - 27-10-19-013-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

TEMPLO DOS MORMONS - 27-10-19-009-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

TEMPLO DOS MORMONS - 27-10-19-007-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

TEMPLO DOS MORMONS - 27-10-19-004-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

TEMPLO DOS MORMONS - 27-10-19-005-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FOTO ALEPE - 160X100 - PRONTA -OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Recife Antigo by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Casa de Maria Amazonas by Well Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Forte Orange - Itamaracá-PE by Well Rodrigues, auf Flickr

RECIFE ANTIGO - 23-03-19-011-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

RECIFE ANTIGO - 23-03-19-004-TP-ok by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu

Linda


----------



## raul lopes

230-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

159-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

157-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

053-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

011-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr



228-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

439-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

419-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

302-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

390-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

247-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

249-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

245-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

377-23a Parada LGBT de SP 2019-230619.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

hotel ibis sorocaba by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

hotel ibis sorocaba by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

hotel ibis sorocaba by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

yacht millennium piuval by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

yacht millennium piuval by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

yacht millennium piuval by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

yacht millennium piuval by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

yacht millennium piuval by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

yacht millennium piuval by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada piuval by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada piuval by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada piuval by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada piuval by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

pousada piuval by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do Patacho by Paulo Bretas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vitória, ES. Enseada do Suá by Vinicius Andrade Lopes, auf Flickr

Vitória - ES - Enseada do Suá by Gustavo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_3500 by Marcelo Vaz, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte - Street art by Rafael Matos, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Bh (38) by Samuel Lobatto, auf Flickr

PedroVilela_Parque Américo Renne Giannetti_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Habitar Habitat - 201703 - Quilombola (110) by SescTV Sesc, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

GOPR2973 by Marcelo Vaz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

A Cidade no Brasil - Episódio 07 (15) by SescTV Sesc, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto - [ World Heritage Site by UNESCO ] by Fred Matos, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico - Cidade de Goiás by Lilian Fonseca, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sala Sao Paulo by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasilia Reflection by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

The Cathedral of Brasília by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

The Pantheon of Fatherland and Freedom by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

The Ibirapuera Auditorium by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

The Ibirapuera Auditorium by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-3007 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr

IMG_M5-3014 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0738 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0737-3 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0189 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Museu do Amanhã by Carlos Alberto Novelino de Amorim, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã by Leonardo Telles, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã by Hugo Alexandre Silva, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanha by nestor ferraro, auf Flickr

Aspectos do interior by Rctk caRIOca, auf Flickr

Desconstrução by Rctk caRIOca, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanhã by Rctk caRIOca, auf Flickr

Museu do Amanha by Marcio Santos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sugar Loaf View, Rio de Janeiro by Flx, auf Flickr

Roda-gigante Rio Star - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Roda-gigante Rio Star - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr

Roda-gigante Rio Star - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0873-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0797-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

DSC_6499_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jurerê Internacional / SC by jaimecarpio, auf Flickr

Jurerê Internacional / SC by jaimecarpio, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 024 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 021 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 027 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 029 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 031 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 032 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 033 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 034 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 036 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 041 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 042 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 043 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 044 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 047 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 056 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 061 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 062 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 064 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 065 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 067 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 068 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 069 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 070 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 071 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 074 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 076 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 077 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 082 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 083 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 089 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 096 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 088 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 092 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 099 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr

FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 120 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr



















FLORIANOPOLIS 27-10-2010 124 by Evany Bastos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Floripa by Night by Evandro Carlos Badin, auf Flickr

Florianopolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianopolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianopolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Florianopolis, Brazil by Leo D, auf Flickr

Floripa by John-Thomas Nagel, auf Flickr

FLORIPA-39 by Kassem Azanki, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Battle scars . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Hot enough yet? by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Whiteout . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Floresta viva by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Roda viva by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Matipu village . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Berço das águas by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Arquitetura vivíssima . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Day watch by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Finishing touches by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Xingu stillness by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Pristine Xingu . . . thanks to the Villas-Bôas brothers by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Turbocharged tradition . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Warmup . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Code REDD by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Veias pulsantes by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Hazy future . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Fertile crescent . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_6627_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_6659_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_6700_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_6706_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_5544_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_5696_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_5703_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Vale do Capão by José Neydson, auf Flickr

DSC_5674_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PAN PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PAN PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PAN PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-018-TP-3 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-018-TP-2 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-013-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-012-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-009-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-006-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-002-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-003-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-011-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Farol da Barra, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr

Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr

Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio from Above by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Barra da Tijuca - RJ by Barrazine Da Barra, auf Flickr

Barra da Tijuca by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Rio from above by Kaká, auf Flickr

_DSC5012 by A lot of words, auf Flickr

_DSC5007 by A lot of words, auf Flickr

_DSC5009 by A lot of words, auf Flickr

Rio metro by A lot of words, auf Flickr

Rio metro by A lot of words, auf Flickr

Buildings by Jeferson Felix, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Watching the sun rise from the top of Vidigal Favela, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Kenneth Back, auf Flickr

Vidigal, Leblon e Ipanema. Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Rubem Porto Jr, auf Flickr

Pedra da Gávea by William Molina Fotografia, auf Flickr

Recreio dos Bandeirantes - Reserva - Barra da Tijuca by Allan Wilhelm, auf Flickr

Rio de Janeiro - Praia da Macumba - Recreio dos Bandeirantes by Allan Wilhelm, auf Flickr

Praia do Pontal - Recreio dos Bandeirantes - Rio de Janeiro by Allan Wilhelm, auf Flickr

Ponte Rio - Niterói by Allan Wilhelm, auf Flickr

View of Pão de Açúcar (Sugar Loaf Mountain). Rio de Janeiro Brasil (see related photos in my Brazil Album) by L. Kung, Jr., auf Flickr

Tucano toco by Gustavo Almeida Couto de Andrade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pedra da Gávea by mmklug, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

BRASIL GIGANTE ... 



APAIXONADO PELO BRASIL .. QUE PAIS INCRIVEL ..


----------



## raul lopes

Canastra's Wall by Gustavo Almeida Couto de Andrade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Curral na Canastra by Gustavo Almeida Couto de Andrade, auf Flickr

Serra da Canastra / São J. Batista do Glória by Gustavo Almeida Couto de Andrade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

panorama buzios by Matheus Thurler Alves, auf Flickr

DSC_0095 by Matheus Thurler Alves, auf Flickr

DSC_0248 by Matheus Thurler Alves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0106 by Matheus Thurler Alves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cidade by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mata Branca by Mozart Souto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sunrise @Botafogo, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Convento de Santo Antônio , Cairú, Bahia, Brasil by Galina Solomentseva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Convento de Santo Antônio by Antonio Fonseca, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fim de tarde na Fazenda by Felipe Guimarães, auf Flickr

Fazenda "Capoeirinha" by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Old farm by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda do Pontal by Rodrigo Fortes, auf Flickr

Sol e sombra em Ibitipoca by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

fazenda modelo PL- Minas Gerais by New Santos, auf Flickr

A "São José da Boa Vista" by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

"1878" by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda S. Luiz by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Sitio da Pedra Grande by Marcel Weichert, auf Flickr

A "Salvação", vista de frente by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

A escadaria da Fazenda Sant'Anna by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Santa Helena de Minas - Panoramic View by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, auf Flickr

Na janela alguém nos observa by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Entre Palmeiras by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

A "Continente" ensolarada by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Ensolarada by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda da Aurora, um belissimo nome. by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda Havaí by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Pé de Serra by Rodnei Reis, auf Flickr

Fazenda entrance, Minas Gerais by TravellingIsle, auf Flickr

Fachada by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda do Barulho by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

A linda Faz. Apolinária, em Piau by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda Bela Vista, uma bela vista de fato by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

O cor-de-rosa da Faz Pouso Alegre by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Estilo de vida... by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Sede de fazenda by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

A casa cor de poeira by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda do Buriti - Piau (MG) by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda Mineira by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Incrustada na paisagem by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Fazenda Barão by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr


----------



## del Marques

Thread do Raul Lopes, no ar mais um campeão de belas imagens.


----------



## raul lopes

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

亞馬遜雨林砍伐 by TEIA, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Saídas Fotográficas RS, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Saídas Fotográficas RS, auf Flickr

Carnival Holliday - Macumba's Beach (Recreio dos Bandeirantes - Rio de Janeiro) by André Alas, auf Flickr

Alto da Ventania - Petrópolis by André Alas, auf Flickr

Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais (Brasil) by André Alas, auf Flickr

Lavender field - Cunha (São Paulo) by André Alas, auf Flickr

Rio - View from Morro Dois Irmãos by André Alas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasília by Ana Claudia Teixeira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_2200 by Clay Hensley, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAO JOSE DOS CAMPOS - SP by Diego Kusayama, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC5369 by A lot of words, auf Flickr

_DSC5419 by A lot of words, auf Flickr

_DSC5310 by A lot of words, auf Flickr

_DSC5354 by A lot of words, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cataratas do Iguaçu by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Cataratas do Iguaçu by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Cataratas do Iguaçu by silene andrade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mureta da Urca-RJ by Marcio Metello, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Graffiti, Sao Paulo by tik_tok, auf Flickr

Graffiti, Sao Paulo by tik_tok, auf Flickr

Graffiti, Sao Paulo by tik_tok, auf Flickr

Graffiti, Sao Paulo by tik_tok, auf Flickr

Violet-capped Woodnymph by Thelmå Gatuźzo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

sao-paulo-980460_1920 by Javali Digital, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rectas y ángulos, Recife - Brasil by Gustavo Barral, auf Flickr

Trancoso by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

Florecer do Ypê Amarelo da caatinga by isacsoares, auf Flickr

Parque Estadual da Serra dos Montes Altos by isacsoares, auf Flickr

Parque Estadual da Serra dos Montes Altos by isacsoares, auf Flickr

Borboleta by isacsoares, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by isacsoares, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by isacsoares, auf Flickr

Barragem de Ceraíma by isacsoares, auf Flickr

Arara-canindé / Ara ararauna by isacsoares, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jericoacoara by Gustavo Schiezaro, auf Flickr

Jericoacoara by Vinc, auf Flickr

Jericoacoara by R. Mathias, auf Flickr

Jericoacoara by ThalassaOff, auf Flickr

Lagoa Azul_Jericoacoara_CE_Jade Queiroz - MTUR by SESC Tocantins, auf Flickr

Praia de Guriú by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Well Deserved Holidays by Edgar Eler, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Old Church, Paraíba by pmenge, auf Flickr

20191213_090726 by Manoel Braz, auf Flickr

Brazil - Porto de Galinhas by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Canyon do Coqueirinho, Paraíba by pmenge, auf Flickr

Don Fábio by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fireworks by pmenge, auf Flickr

Happy New Year!! by pmenge, auf Flickr

Happy New Year!! by pmenge, auf Flickr

Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr

Praia de Boa Viagem, Recife, PE by pmenge, auf Flickr

Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

112. Bombas & Bombinhas, Santa Catarina, Brasil. by Francisco Dei-Cas, auf Flickr

Bombinhas SC by Cleber Prechlak, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Botanic Garden Curitiba by Cleber Prechlak, auf Flickr

Antonina Bay by Cleber Prechlak, auf Flickr

Antonina Bay by Cleber Prechlak, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC01011 - Council Chamber by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr

DSC01013 - Council Chamber by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr

DSC00989 - City Hall by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr

DSC00948 - Christ the Redeemer by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr


----------



## MD11-fan

Lindas fotos Raul. parabéns
Nosso país é simplesmente maravilhoso.


----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte - Panorama by Elton Menchick, auf Flickr




























Belo Horizonte, Brasil by fermart19, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte (2) by Victor Hugo Sérgio, auf Flickr

belo horizonte dos contrates by pedro veneroso, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte - Parque Guanabara - 2017 by Leandro da Silva Santos, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte da casa by Gianfranco Zavalloni, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasil: shades of green. And some very unique patterns of the land as well! by Samantha Cristoforetti, auf Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 01/08/11) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, auf Flickr

#Brasil, North of Manaus by Samantha Cristoforetti, auf Flickr

Deforestación en Rondonia, Brasil (NASA Terra-Modis) by Banco de Imágenes Geológicas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ACARAJÉ by Wilker Calmon, auf Flickr

acarajé by Lua, auf Flickr

Acarajé by andrea lima de menezes, auf Flickr

ACARAJÉ DNA PRETA 11 by A3 Agência de Imagens e Noticias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0653-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0666-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0649-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0479 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0493 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cais do Porto by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Escarpas/Furnas - MG by Rúbia Ribeiro, auf Flickr

Cannyons MG by Marcel Uyeta, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE


----------



## raul lopes

raizes by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

[ hope ] by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

Linhas I by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

Horses by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

Ride by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr

Pose by Clodoaldo Brito, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Bahia by Aline Cândido, auf Flickr

DSC_6876_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_6812_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_6811_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_6810_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Cores do Quadrado by Julia Carvalho, auf Flickr

YDXJ0196 lzn by Tabajara, auf Flickr

GOPR154lzn -What else? by Tabajara, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Florada da Caatinga by Mozart Souto, auf Flickr

Praia de Ponta verde, O caminho da Luz by ciro barbosa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Guaratuba - PR - Brasil by Cássio Olimpio Azevedo, auf Flickr

Alto da Sé by ruifo, auf Flickr

O RECIFE A NOITE. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PIEDADE 04-01-2020-NOT-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Panorâmica by Karl Max Fernandes Freire, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CIDADE DE VITÓRIA - Espírito Santo by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Vitória - Brazil by Alexandre Ricardo, auf Flickr

Vitória, Espírito Santo by Pedro Paulo Silva, auf Flickr

Vitória, Espírito Santo by Philippe Modolo, auf Flickr

Claustro by Antonio Fonseca, auf Flickr

Casa da Pólvora, João Pessoa by eduardo paiva, auf Flickr

Centro Cultural de São Francisco - João Pessoa - Paraíba - Brasil. by Adriano D'Castro Brito, auf Flickr

Teste Marcela-161 by ciro barbosa, auf Flickr

Maragogi by Allan Wilhelm, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do Patacho by Paulo Bretas, auf Flickr

Azul da cor do mar...! by Sandra Koche, auf Flickr

pescando di 18-63 by ciro barbosa, auf Flickr

Presos by ciro barbosa, auf Flickr

Passeio Canoa Quebrada by Karl Max Fernandes Freire, auf Flickr

Maragogi by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr

Maragogi by Jordi Corbilla, auf Flickr

Maragogi - AL - Brasil by Tania P Ortiz, auf Flickr

Maragogi - Alagoas/Brasil by Antonio Marin Jr, auf Flickr

Maragogi-AL by Flavio Usuda , auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maragogi by Danilo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Teatro Ópera de Arame - Curitiba - PR - Brasil by Cássio Olimpio Azevedo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Balneário Camboriú - SC - Brasil by Cássio Olimpio Azevedo, auf Flickr

Ferradura - Canela - RS - Brasil by Cássio Olimpio Azevedo, auf Flickr

Poços de Caldas - SP - Brasil by Cássio Olimpio Azevedo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio São Francisco by Paulo Henrique Pereira, auf Flickr

esquina by Carlos Nascimento, auf Flickr

Rosarinho , Recife . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Por dentro de Juiz de Fora! by Julio Pinon, auf Flickr

49/365 - Juiz de Fora - MG - Brasil by Telmo Filho, auf Flickr

Cachoeira da divisa by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Bosque em vermelho e verde by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr

Cuidad, City .Brasil by Margot Paschoalim, auf Flickr

Curitiba to Morretes by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

The space between wonder and why by Studio HK, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

O paraíso brasileiro. Maragogi - Alagoas - Brasil by Alexandre Morganti, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista da Igreja Matriz em Alcântara by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Fundos da Igreja Matriz by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Casa abandonada próxima à Prefeitura de Alcântara by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Janela do Imperador by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro by Dean Cunningham, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

VLT on Art Museum of Rio by Pablo Barros, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

cidade administrativa 05 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 26 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 10 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 01 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 14 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 08 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

cidade administrativa 07 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Mirante do Mangabeiras by Vinicius Figueiredo, auf Flickr

Pining by Derek Riehm, auf Flickr

Jardim Zoológico de Belo Horizonte by Israel Felippe Malthik, auf Flickr

F12 by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr

Diamond Mall (BH - MG) by Vicente Neto, auf Flickr

BH Shopping-8449 by BH Shopping, auf Flickr

BH Shopping-9412 by BH Shopping, auf Flickr

BH Shopping-8462 by BH Shopping, auf Flickr

BH Shopping-8303 by BH Shopping, auf Flickr

BH Shopping-8610 by BH Shopping, auf Flickr

BH Shopping-8634 by BH Shopping, auf Flickr

BMW Z8 by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr

14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_791 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_797 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

03052015-2015-mai_Serra do Curral_865 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

03052015-2015-mai_Serra do Curral_867 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_798 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

2016-fev_Praça Papa e Mirante_1076 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

Igrejinha-HDR-Pano-5 by Francisco Reis, auf Flickr

Stormin' by Derek Riehm, auf Flickr

Room with a view. by stefanfriessner, auf Flickr










Liba by Hugo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia dos Carneiros - PB by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Catedral de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Catedral Metropolitana de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Panorâmica Noturna da Catedral de Brasília / Panoramic Night of the Cathedral of Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Os Quatro Evangelistas da Catedral de Brasília / The Four Evangelists of the Cathedral of Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RESTAURANTE NAU - NATAL / rio grande do norte


----------



## raul lopes

Thermas dos Laranjais by Prefeitura Municipal Olímpia, auf Flickr

Thermas dos Laranjais by Prefeitura Municipal Olímpia, auf Flickr

OLimpia Therma dos Laranjais (66) by Arman Assan, auf Flickr

Thermas dos Laranjais, Olímpia- SP by Mirele Casagrande, auf Flickr

OLIMPIA_THERMAS DOS LARANJAIS 3 by Aprecesp Turismo Paulista, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Beach Park - Ceará - Por beachpark by Paulo Fidermann, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Serie: Water World - Panoramic view by David Xavier de Carvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pelourinho (Salvador de Bahia, Brazil) by Josep M., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr

Brazil / Sep 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_0217 by Bernardo Prates, auf Flickr

CGR_7001 by Bernardo Prates, auf Flickr

The Realm Of The Jaguars by Achim, auf Flickr

And The Real One ... by Achim, auf Flickr

The Endless Forests by Achim, auf Flickr

Something To Protect by Achim, auf Flickr

FlavioAndre_GrutaLagoaAzul_Bonito_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_8152 Araras - Pantanal - Brasil by Bernardo Prates, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0638 by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

DJI_0649 by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

DJI_0645 by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

DJI_0634 by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

DJI_0621 by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

2020.02.03 Esc. Pró-Infância Eunice Queiroz de Farias Bairro Cidade Satélite foto Richard Messias (4) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

2020.02.03 Esc. Pró-Infância Eunice Queiroz de Farias Bairro Cidade Satélite foto Richard Messias (6) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

Fonte Interativa foto Andrezza Mariot (2) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

Fonte Interativa foto Andrezza Mariot (1) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

DJI_0111 by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

48935528068_4af3d245b1_o by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

46755122635_6d55409693_o by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr

48051837952_b75300018c_o (1) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Londrina by Marcelo Comazzi, auf Flickr

Sunset by Marcelo Comazzi, auf Flickr

Cascata Caracol by Marcelo Comazzi, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Marcelo Comazzi, auf Flickr


Consolação by ruifo, auf Flickr

Velozes na Noite by KakaR2R, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Road and Mountain by ruifo, auf Flickr

Área Q by ruifo, auf Flickr

Voo Livre by ruifo, auf Flickr

Piscina by ruifo, auf Flickr

Monólitos by ruifo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Soja - Rio Grande do Sul by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Flower by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Ipê Branco - Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC3358 by cstabravax, auf Flickr

_DSC3367 by cstabravax, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SIIES 2017. Primer día. Inauguración. Organizado por UEMANET, UEMA y ABRUEM. São Luís do Maranhão. by Gorka Palazio, auf Flickr

SIIES 2017. Primer día. Inauguración. Organizado por UEMANET, UEMA y ABRUEM. São Luís do Maranhão. by Gorka Palazio, auf Flickr

SIIES 2017. Primer día. Inauguración. Organizado por UEMANET, UEMA y ABRUEM. São Luís do Maranhão. by Gorka Palazio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Luis do Maranhão (Unesco heritage) by Marco Monteiro, auf Flickr

Centro Histórico de São Luís / Historic Centre of São Luís - Maranhão by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

bus stop in curitiba by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr

oscar niemeyer museum (the eye) by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr

botanical garden, curitiba by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr

street art in sao paulo by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr

street art in sao paulo by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr

batman alley, sao paulo by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr

batman alley, sao paulo by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr

ubatuba, brazil by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr

paraty old town by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr

summer palace, petropolis, brazil by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ipanema by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr

museum of tomorrow, rio by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro from a helicopter! by Leo Pix, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia dos Carneiros by Dante Laurini Jr, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PONTE DE LIMUEIRO 08-02-2020-001-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

POR DO SOL RECIFE 08-02-2020-001-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PARQUE DA JAQUEIRA 08-02-2020-001-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PARQUE DA JAQUEIRA 08-02-2020-002-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

AV BOA VIAGEM NOITE-13-08-17-TP-002-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

O RECIFE A NOITE. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

AV. BOA VIAGEM NOITE-13-08-17-004-tp-1-ok by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM - 29-12-18-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM MANHÃ-23-01-19-TP-003 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Forte Orange - Ilha de Itamaracá - Pe. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

CONDOMÍNIO RAIZ DA SERRA III - GRAVATÁ-PE. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PORTO DE GALINHAS - 02-09-17-PREV-002-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PRAÇA DO IMPERADOR - 01-05-18-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0850 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0857 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brazil-00173 - Ponta Negra by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr

Manaus - Brazil by Paulo Duarte Gavião, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0694 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0590 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife by AdjaFong, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BR-101 by Rodrigo Garcia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife by AdjaFong, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0032 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0052 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0196 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC01441 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ballooning in Boituva by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr

Ballooning in Boituva by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr

Ballooning in Boituva by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pedra Grande Atibaia by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

sao paulo by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

sao paulo by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

sao paulo by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Gleaming Paulista by Tim Rawle, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo City Traffic Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

maringa


----------



## raul lopes

maringa


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo 416 by Mechonit, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

DSCF5548 by Mihai, auf Flickr

IMG_20200506_165457 by Mihai, auf Flickr

DSCF5563 by Mihai, auf Flickr

DSCF5562 by Mihai, auf Flickr

DSCF5549 by Mihai, auf Flickr

DSCF5540 by Mihai, auf Flickr

DSCF5541 by Mihai, auf Flickr

DSCF5537 by Mihai, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSCF5483 by Mihai, auf Flickr

DSCF5476 by Mihai, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE-25-08-2020-PAN-MARCO ZERO-004-TP2 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

RECIFE-25-08-2020-MARCO ZERO-001-OK-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

MARCO ZERO 23-07-2020-005-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Bairro do Recife, tambem conhecido como Recife Antigo. Local onde esta o Marco Zero da cidade e onde abrigou o primeiro Porto da capital pernambucana. by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr

Bairro do Recife, tambem conhecido como Recife Antigo. Local onde esta o Marco Zero da cidade e onde abrigou o primeiro Porto da capital pernambucana. by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr

Bairro do Recife, tambem conhecido como Recife Antigo. Local onde esta o Marco Zero da cidade e onde abrigou o primeiro Porto da capital pernambucana. by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr

INDO by Vitória Catarine Soares, auf Flickr

DE PASSAGEM by Vitória Catarine Soares, auf Flickr

RUA DO BOM JESUS 200X110-001-OK-TP-002 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

VILLE MONTAND E CHAMPAGNE - 15-08-20-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Sentinel Hub, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Belezas do Rio de Janeiro by Daniel Ananias da Silva, auf Flickr

IMG_0498 by Daniel Ananias da Silva, auf Flickr

Belezas do Rio de Janeiro by Daniel Ananias da Silva, auf Flickr

Bonde de Santa Teresa by Daniel Ananias da Silva, auf Flickr

Belezas do Rio de Janeiro by Daniel Ananias da Silva, auf Flickr

Beach sequence 1 by Daniel Ananias da Silva, auf Flickr

Cristo Redentor by Peter Albion, auf Flickr

Garota de Ipanema cafe by Peter Albion, auf Flickr

Brésil (Rio de Janeiro) by Alain DID, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

praia dos carneiros / pernambuco


----------



## raul lopes

Praia dos Carneiros - PB by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Waterfall Macumba by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

White-Throated Hummingbird by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Blue dacnis - Male (Dacnis cayana) by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

Pico da Caledônia by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Antunes - Maragogi - Alagoas - Brasil by Allan Wilhelm, auf Flickr

Praia de Antunes - Maragogi by Paulo de Carvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ensaio by Lib Paparazzis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Tropical Guy

raul lopes said:


> Praia de Antunes - Maragogi - Alagoas - Brasil by Allan Wilhelm, auf Flickr
> 
> Praia de Antunes - Maragogi by Paulo de Carvalho, auf Flickr


Isso é praticamente caribe. Se esse não for o pedaço de mar mais bonito do Brasil, tá na lista do sorteio!


----------



## raul lopes

toda costa de entre alagoas e pernambuco so tem praias maravilhosas ... coisa de louco mesmo .. lindo demais .. um paraiso .. com um potencial gigantesco turistico ...


----------



## raul lopes

“Pelotas” Foto: Rodrigo Chagas by Rodrigo Chagas, auf Flickr

“Pelotas” Foto: Rodrigo Chagas by Rodrigo Chagas, auf Flickr

“Pelotas” Foto: Rodrigo Chagas by Rodrigo Chagas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RX406306 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
IMG_0124 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
RX406323 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
RX406328 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
RX406331 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
IMG_0139 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
IMG_0141 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
IMG_0145 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
RX406475 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
RX406476 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
RX406554 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
RX406555 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
850_9852 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
850_9855 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
TG050973 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
TG050975 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
TG050976 by Carbon624, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

850_9895 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
850_9896 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
850_9898-Pano by Carbon624, auf Flickr
850_9899-Pano by Carbon624, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

850_0532 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
850_0529 by Carbon624, auf Flickr
850_0542 by Carbon624, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Viaduto do Fundão - Araguari/MG by Guilherme Fonseca, auf Flickr
Cachoeira do Fundão - Araguari/MG by Guilherme Fonseca, auf Flickr
Viaduto do Fundão - Araguari/MG by Guilherme Fonseca, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BR-050 - Campo Alegre de Goiás by Guilherme Fonseca, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Azul de Arraial by Mayara Ville, auf Flickr
Take me back to the paradise by Mayara Ville, auf Flickr
Blue&#x27;s Arraial by Mayara Ville, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MarioOliveira_ReservaMamiraua_Tefe_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MarioOliveira_Praia Da Lua_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MarioOliveira_ReservaMamirauaPousadaUacari_Tefe_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MarioOliveira_ReservaMamirauaPousadaUacari_Tefe_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MarioOliveira_Tefe_AraraVermelha_Mamiraua_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MarioOliveira_ReservaNacionaldeTefe_Tefe_AM (4) by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MarioOliveira_Praia da Lua_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
AnaClaudiaJatahy_Lago Tarumã_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MarioOliveira_Palácio Rio Negro_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
AnaClaudiaJatahy_Palácio da Justiça_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
AnaClaudiaJatahy_Teatro Amazonas_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
AnaClaudiaJatahy_Teatro Amazonas_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
AnaClaudiaJatahy_Ponte sobre o Rio Negro_Manaus_AM by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Gleidson Santos_Praia da Aclamacao_Cachoeira_BA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Gleidson Santos_Igreja da Matriz_Cachoeira_BA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Gleidson Santos_Convento Antigo Franciscano_Cachoeira_BA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MARCIO FILHO_QUARTA PRAIA_MORRO DE SÃO PAULO_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MARCIO FILHO_PONTA DE CASTELHANOS_BOIPEBA_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MARCIO FILHO_MORERE_BOIPEBA_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MARCIO FILHO_MORERE_BOIPEBA_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MARCIO FILHO_GARAPUA_BOIPEBA_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MARCIO FILHO_RUINAS DA FORTALEZA DE TAPIRANDU_MORRO DE SÃO PAULO_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MARCIO FILHO_RUINAS DA FORTALEZA DE TAPIRANDU_MORRO DE SÃO PAULO_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
MARCIO FILHO_CONVENTO DE SANTO ANTONIO_MORRO DE SÃO PAULO_BAHIA- (9) by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

JADEQ_RIOPACOTI_AQUIRAZ_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
JADEQ_RIOMACEIOJANGADAS_AQUIRAZ_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
JADEQ_EOLICAS_AQUIRAZ_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
JADEQ_BARRANOVA_AQUIRAZ_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
JADEQ_CENTRORENDEIRAS_AQUIRAZ_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
JADEQ_CENTRORENDEIRAS_AQUIRAZ_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
JADEQ_CENTRORENDEIRAS_AQUIRAZ_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
JADEQ_BARRACASPRAIA_AQUIRAZ_CE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Flávio André_Serra da Bodoquena _Jardim_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Flavioandre_Rio da Prata_Aereas_Jardim_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Flavioandre_Rio da Prata_Aereas_Jardim_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Flavioandre_Rio da Prata_Aereas_Jardim_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Flavioandre_Rio da Prata_Jardim_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Flavioandre_Rio Prata_Jardim_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Flavioandre_Cachu_Boca da Onca Aerea_Bodoquena_MS by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Curitiba... by José Fernando Ogura, auf Flickr
Curitiba... by José Fernando Ogura, auf Flickr
Curitiba... by José Fernando Ogura, auf Flickr
Greenhouse / Botanical Garden of Curitiba by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Curitiba (4) by rafael pedroso, auf Flickr
Curitiba (2) by rafael pedroso, auf Flickr
Jardim Botânico - Curitiba - PR - Brasil by Richard Rossi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vale do Capão - Chapada Diamantina by Raul Alexandre, auf Flickr
Vale do Capão - Chapada Diamantina by Raul Alexandre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fonte Boa, Amazonas by Coordenação-Geral de Observação da Terra/INPE , auf Flickr
Terra Indígena / Indigenous Reserve Estrela da Paz, Amazonas by Coordenação-Geral de Observação da Terra/INPE , auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

A Night in Pelourinho, Salvador, Bahia, Brazil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr
O Palácio Rio Branco, Salvador, Bahia, Brasil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr
Igreja de São Francisco, Pelourinho Salvador, Bahia, Brasil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr
Igreja de São Francisco, Pelourinho Salvador, Bahia, Brasil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr
Igreja de São Francisco, Pelourinho Salvador, Bahia, Brasil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr
Pelourinho by Jean-Marc Laherrère, auf Flickr
Pelourinho by Jean-Marc Laherrère, auf Flickr
Pelourinho by Jean-Marc Laherrère, auf Flickr
Pelourinho by Jean-Marc Laherrère, auf Flickr
Pelourinho by Jean-Marc Laherrère, auf Flickr
Pelourinho by Jean-Marc Laherrère, auf Flickr
Pelourinho by Jean-Marc Laherrère, auf Flickr
Pelourinho by Jean-Marc Laherrère, auf Flickr
Pelourinho by Jean-Marc Laherrère, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0064-HDR-Editar by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
DSC_0019-Editar by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
_DSC0853-Editar by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
_DSC0827-Editar by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
05072017-_DSC9811-HDR-Editar by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
_DSC9784-Editar by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
_DSC9775-Editar by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
_DSC9805-HDR-Editar by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
_DSC9817-HDR-Editar by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
_DSC9795-HDR-Editar by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
05072017-_DSC9769-HDR by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
Gallardo, Superleggera LP 570-4 &amp; Aventador LP 700-4 by Natassya França, auf Flickr
Ferrari F40 by Natassya França, auf Flickr
Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560-4 Bicolore by Natassya França, auf Flickr
Lamborghini Huracán LP 580-2 by Natassya França, auf Flickr
Porsche 911 Carrera GTS by Natassya França, auf Flickr
05° Petrolhead Car Meeting by Natassya França, auf Flickr
05° Petrolhead Car Meeting by Natassya França, auf Flickr
05° Petrolhead Car Meeting by Natassya França, auf Flickr
BMW M3 by Natassya França, auf Flickr
Nissan GT-R &amp; Ferrari 458 Italia by Natassya França, auf Flickr
Bentley Continental GT by Natassya França, auf Flickr
Rolls-Royce Ghost &amp; BMW M3 Cabriolet by Natassya França, auf Flickr
Phatom by Natassya França, auf Flickr
CALCADAO JURERERE INT_floripa_NIK9191_markito by Marketing Costão do Santinho, auf Flickr
Eventos by Marketing Costão do Santinho, auf Flickr
Pedra Branca, Palhoça-SC by Claudio Borba, auf Flickr
Pedra Branca, Palhoça-SC by Claudio Borba, auf Flickr
Pedra Branca, Palhoça SC by Claudio Borba, auf Flickr
ilha do campeche by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Uncharted waterfall by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
Arc black &amp; white by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
Entrance to the restaurant by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
Dunas da Joaquina by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
Ilha do Campeche by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr
HEP19MDS00367 by Heitor Pergher, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Veneza Water Park by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Luiz Felipe, auf Flickr
Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Luiz Felipe, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque do Ibitipoca - MG by Rodrigo Marcos, auf Flickr
Parque do Ibitipoca - MG by Rodrigo Marcos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0727 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0301 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0068-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0309 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0198 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0946 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0945 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Santos DSC09606 by Cosme busManíaCo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Santos-SP by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
MSC Seaview by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
Porto de Santos by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
MSC Poesia by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
MSC Poesia by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
MSC Poesia by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
MSC Sinfonia by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
MSC Sinfonia by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
MSC Seaview by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
Costa Fascinosa by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
Costa Fascinosa by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
MSC Fantasia by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
MSC Fantasia by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
Pedro Álvares Cabral by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
Sunny Bay by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
Federal Imabari by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
Litoral Norte by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
DJI_0371ed by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
Litoral Norte by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
HDR_Sem Título1 by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr
Puerto Rosario by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jericoacoara by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ilhabela_2019 by Jorge Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Santos Dumont 14-bis by EvandroFilho, auf Flickr
Santos Dumont 14-bis by EvandroFilho, auf Flickr
Busto de Santos Dumont by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by wilphid, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cachoeira Bicame - Lapinha da Serra - MG - Brasil by Marcelo Quintanilha, auf Flickr
Sunset Tree by Marcelo Quintanilha, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Luc4s Ferreira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Bike Park Santa Terezinha by José Neydson, auf Flickr
Bike Park Santa Terezinha by José Neydson, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pituaçu by Ricardo Kuehn, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque Cesamar, Palmas -Tocantins - Brasil by Flávio Da Sílva, auf Flickr

Cidade de Palmas by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Cidade de Palmas by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Flavio_Andre_Rio_Tocantins_Cidade_Serra_do_Taquaruccu_Palmas_TO by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Memorial Coluna Prestes by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr
Palmas Fotos Noturna by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Palmas Fotos Noturna by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
ETI- Pe Josimo M. Tavares by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
ETI Guarda Metropolitana by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
ETI Almirante Tamandare (3) by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
DSC_7197 by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Prefeitura de Palmas JK - Aline Batista by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Av. Teotônio Segurado by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Canteiros 2016 - Junior Suzuki by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Avenida JK - Foto Valério Zelaya by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Avenida JK - Foto Antônio Gonçalves by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Cachoeira do Roncador-Taquaruçú-Foto Antônio Gonçalves by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Taquaruçu-11.06.09- Fernando Alves (19) by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Turismo em Taquaruçu 25.07.17 JS (327) by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Tirolesa 2016 Junior Suzuki by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Nova estrutura Praia dos Buritis 22.10.16 AB (25) by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Praia dos Buritis, Aline Batista 1 by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Nova estrutura Praia dos Buritis 22.10.16 AB (22) by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Nova estrutura Praia dos Buritis 22.10.16 AB (8) by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr
Nova estrutura Praia dos Buritis 22.10.16 AB (6) by Prefeitura de Palmas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Reflexos do memorial by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr
















Foto cidade de Palmas by rosangelavip, auf Flickr
Rio Tocantins, MA/TO by Sandro Helmann, auf Flickr
E. E. Serra Geral do Tocantins by Gilberto Salvador, auf Flickr
E. E. Serra Geral do Tocantins by Gilberto Salvador, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia dos Carneiros - PE by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Praia dos Carneiros by Arnaldo Carvalho, auf Flickr
Praia dos Carneiros - PE by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Praia dos Carneiros - PE by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Praia dos Carneiros - PE by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Praia dos Carneiros - PE by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Praia dos Carneiros - PB by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr
PRAIA DOS CARNEIROS by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

PAN PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE-25-08-2020-PAN-MARCO ZERO MAIS LONGE-001-2X1-COLOR-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PORTO DE GALINHAS-2X3-TP-010-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Tropical Guy

raul lopes said:


> DJI_0198 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


Eu trocaria fácil, fácil um apê em qualquer um desses arranha-céus de Balneário por um apê nesse condomínio!
Quem já viu a apresentação do projeto sabe que isso é o mais perto que se pode chegar do paraíso, dentro de uma cidade.
Por mais empreendimentos assim no Brasil!!


----------



## raul lopes

o brasil esta cheio de condominios maravilhosos ....


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0932 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0933 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0935 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0939 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0942 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0947 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0952 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0954 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0955 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0920-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0922 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0923 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0924 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0926 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0928 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0929 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista da Pedra Bonita by Alan Soares Rio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Barra by Rctk caRIOca, auf Flickr
Plataforma by Rctk caRIOca, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Restaurada by Rctk caRIOca, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Façade - Fasano Salvador (5) by Mkt Ideiatours, auf Flickr
Fasano Salvador_rooftop (1) by Mkt Ideiatours, auf Flickr
Fasano Salvador_rooftop (6) by Mkt Ideiatours, auf Flickr
Junior Suite - Fasano Salvador by Mkt Ideiatours, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Igreja de Sao Francisco by CuchoGOL, auf Flickr
São Francisco Church by Victor Lima, auf Flickr
Igreja de São Francisco, Pelourinho Salvador, Bahia, Brasil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Catedral Basílica de Salvador - Altar Principal by Luiz Antonio Dourado Gonçalves, auf Flickr
Nave da Catedral Basílica de Salvador by Luiz Antonio Dourado Gonçalves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Encontro de esquinas by Antonio Fonseca, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Igreja e Convento de São Francisco 1938 by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Igreja de Monte Serrat, Salvador, Brasil. by Raoni Coriolano, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJ Alok em Recife - PE - Brasil by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

20200625WW0212 by Leonardo Assad Aoun, auf Flickr
Crédito Ofício da Imagem (1) by Leonardo Assad Aoun, auf Flickr
20200623WW0272 by Leonardo Assad Aoun, auf Flickr
20200626WW2778 by Leonardo Assad Aoun, auf Flickr
20200625JR0365 by Leonardo Assad Aoun, auf Flickr


----------



## Marcos DRD

Qual cidade que é esta dos predinhos coloridos? Muito interessante esta "colorização" dos prédios.


----------



## raul lopes

maceio ... conhecida por ter esses predinhos coloridos .. acho eles um charme ..


----------



## raul lopes

Maceio by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maceio by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

De olho em tudo... by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
zzzZzzzz by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
Vale do Pati/BA by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
DJI_0103 by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
Pedra da Tartaruga - Campos Quiriri/ SC by Guido Gelbcke, auf Flickr
Pedra da divisa/ SC-PR by Guido Gelbcke, auf Flickr
Pico Paraná by Guido Gelbcke, auf Flickr
Xingó by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
Crôa do Goré, navegando by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
Aracaju, Natal 2020 by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
lelys-6 by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
DJI_0877-4 by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
DJI_0314 by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
São Miguel dos Milagres by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
Hibiscus 2 by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
Hibiscus/AL by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
DJI_0880 by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
DJI_0454 by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
DJI_0567 by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
sabado by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
Morro de São Paulo: Praia do Mirante by Iata Alves, auf Flickr
Windows by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr
House 32 by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ENCONTRO DOS RIOS COTOXE E CRICARÉ by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
ENCONTRO DOS RIOS by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
fruticultura mamao(1) by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
ENCONTRO FORMANDO O SAO MATEUS 2 by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
C0queiral by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Bacia do Sao Mateus KG (54) by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Bacia do Sao Mateus KG (48) by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
RIOATIBAIA_058 by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
RIOCAPIVARI_067 by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

[2006] Guanabara Bay by Diego Torres Silvestre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pescador by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr
Pescador by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mirante da Serra do rio do rastro by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
Mirante da Serra do rio do rastro by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
Serra do rio do rastro, Sc by josé lourenço, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cachoeiras de Bom Jardim da serra, Sc by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
Bom jardim da serra, sc by josé lourenço, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_MG_8488 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
_MG_8482 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
2020-09-27_08-30-38 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
_MG_5117 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
_MG_3496 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
_MG_5120-2 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
_MG_5119 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
_MG_6045 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
_MG_6044 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_MG_4622 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
_MG_3758 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
_MG_3824 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
_MG_3757 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Beira mar de Fortaleza by Alcir Gomes, auf Flickr
Beira mar de Fortaleza by Alcir Gomes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CICLO SESC by Sesc Ceará, auf Flickr
21032015-l.e-0001 by Arthur Seabra, auf Flickr
ec_f_ 29-07-2015 06-20-050 by Enio Castelo, auf Flickr
“Mercado do Peixe” by Enio Castelo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cidade de Florianópolis - Vista do Mirante do Morro da Cruz by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Ponte Hercílio Luz by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Mercado Publico Florianópolis by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Igreja de Santo Antonio de Lisboa by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Igreja Santo Antonio de Lisboa, Florianópolis-SC, Brasil by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Ribeirão da Ilha by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Praia do Santinho by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Figueira praça XV Florianópolis by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Figueira Praca XV Florianopolis by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Figueira Praça XV Florianópolis by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Leme - Copacabana by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Copacabana by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Amoriko Brigaderia by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Azul da cor do mar...! by Sandra Koche, auf Flickr
Maceio by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr
Maceió/AL by alberlan almeida, auf Flickr
Da janela do hotel... by Cleberson Alarcon, auf Flickr
Maceió, Alagoas, Brazil by Iata Alves, auf Flickr
Maceió, Alagoas, Brazil by Iata Alves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paraiso en panorama by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Praia de Coqueirinho do Norte/PB - Mobile version by Sérgio Marques, auf Flickr
Just a river by Sérgio Marques, auf Flickr
Maria Farinha by Sérgio Marques, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maragogi Beach. Carnival. by Sérgio Marques, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rural lines by Higino Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Conrado Beach. Rio de Janeiro. Brazil by Rubem Porto Jr, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Da minha janela by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vale do Pati - Chapada Diamantina by Raul Alexandre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CANAL DO SERTÃO - CABROBO-PE BRASIL by isaque almeida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo buildings at night by Alexandre Bebiano, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio de Janeiro, Boulevard Olimpico by Maarten Sneep, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Novo Hamburgo - RM POA 

_Foxter imobiliaria_


----------



## sebobprata

raul lopes said:


> São Félix Mill / Engenho São Félix by Celso Castro Júnior, auf Flickr


Belíssimo engenho em Sergipe.


----------



## raul lopes

28/01/2021 Cerimônia alusiva à liberação de tráfego na ponte sobre o Rio São Francisco, na BR-101, entre Alagoas e Sergipe by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr
28/01/2021 Cerimônia alusiva à liberação de tráfego na ponte sobre o Rio São Francisco, na BR-101, entre Alagoas e Sergipe by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr
Aracaju, Natal 2020 by Rcosta Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0158 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0149 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0424 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0423 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0426 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
GOPR1688 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0364 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0101 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0218 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0653-4 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0444 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Skycrapers of Balneário Camboriú by Claudio Borba, auf Flickr
Balneário Camboriú, Santa Catarina, Brasil by Walter Antonio Livramento, auf Flickr
Balneário Camboriú, Santa Catarina, Brasil by Walter Antonio Livramento, auf Flickr
Balneário Camboriú, Santa Catarina, Brasil by Walter Antonio Livramento, auf Flickr
Balneário Camboriú, Santa Catarina, Brasil by Walter Antonio Livramento, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Palácio Cruz e sousa por fora, Florianópolis by Júlia Orige, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

... Pão de Açúcar ... by wolli s, auf Flickr
... Pão de Açúcar ... by wolli s, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Açai by Serge Guiraud, auf Flickr
Açai by Serge Guiraud, auf Flickr
Açai by Serge Guiraud, auf Flickr
Açai by Serge Guiraud, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ouro Preto by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Escadaria Selarón by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Santuario di Bom Jesus do Matosinhos by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pan di Zucchero (Pão de Açúcar) dal Corcovado by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), auf Flickr
Rio de Janeiro dal Corcovado by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

062 by Breno Teixeira, auf Flickr
051 by Breno Teixeira, auf Flickr
049 by Breno Teixeira, auf Flickr
052 by Breno Teixeira, auf Flickr
042 by Breno Teixeira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_BRE2215 by Breno Teixeira, auf Flickr
_BRE2217 by Breno Teixeira, auf Flickr
_BRE2214 by Breno Teixeira, auf Flickr
_BRE2212 by Breno Teixeira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0043 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0042 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0045 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0048 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0049 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0053 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0056 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0057 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0059 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0061-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0067 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0829 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0450 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0451 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fasano Salvador_rooftop (6) by Mkt Ideiatours, auf Flickr
Junior Suite - Fasano Salvador by Mkt Ideiatours, auf Flickr
Rooftop pool deck - Hotel Fasano Salvador by Mkt Ideiatours, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BOA VIAGEM MANHÃ-23-01-19-TP-003 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
BOA VIAGEM MANHÃ-23-01-19-TP-002 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
BOA VIAGEM MANHÃ-23-01-19-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
AV. BOA VIAGEM NOITE-13-08-17-004-tp-1-ok by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
Bom dia by pmenge, auf Flickr
Itapuama, Cabo de Santo Agosto, PE by pmenge, auf Flickr
Olha a farra!! by pmenge, auf Flickr
RECIFE-25-08-2020-PAN-MARCO ZERO MAIS LONGE-001-2X1-COLOR-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
Recife antigo - Marco Zero by Álvaro Neto, auf Flickr
RECIFE 14-06-2021-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE ANTIGO-MARCOZERO-21-04-21-001-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
Recife_408 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_405 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_397 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_401 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_393 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
BACIA DO PINA RECIFE - 11-03-17-015-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
BACIA DO PINA RIO MAR - 27-10-18-002-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
BACIA DO PINA RIO MAR - 27-10-18-005-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
Recife_394 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_247 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_062 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Seleção Fotos Drone NINJA by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr
Bairro da Vitória, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Bairro do Comércio, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Elevador Lacerda avistado a partir do Museu da Misericórdia, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Região da Av. Tancredo Neves, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Complexo Viário Dois de Julho, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Lagoa do Abaeté, em Itapuã, Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Igreja de Santo Antônio da Barra, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Região do Dique do Tororó, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Bairro de Armação, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Bairro do Rio Vermelho, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Bairro do Rio Vermelho em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Terminal Marítimo de Passageiros do Porto de Salvador, em Salvador – Bahia, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr
Região da Av. Lafayete Coutinho (Av. Contorno), em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista parcial de Curitiba (série com 4 fotos) by Parchen, auf Flickr
Vista parcial de Curitiba by Parchen, auf Flickr
Vista parcial de Curitiba by Parchen, auf Flickr
Vista parcial de Curitiba by Parchen, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Obras públicas geram 30 mil empregos no DF by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Obras públicas geram 30 mil empregos no DF by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Obras públicas geram 30 mil empregos no DF by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Obras públicas geram 30 mil empregos no DF by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Em 2021, GDF iniciou ou entregou uma obra a cada oito horas by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Em 2021, GDF iniciou ou entregou uma obra a cada oito horas by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praça do Buriti entra em reforma e terá de volta fonte e iluminação by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
O Parque da Cidade de 40 anos atrás, em um rico acervo by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
O Parque da Cidade de 40 anos atrás, em um rico acervo by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Calendário de flores e cores é cultivado no Distrito Federal by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Calendário de flores e cores é cultivado no Distrito Federal by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Calendário de flores e cores é cultivado no Distrito Federal by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Chega a hora de ir para a rua pela primeira vez by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Inauguração do Complexo Viário Governador Roriz by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Brasília, DF, Brasil by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Time Travel by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr
The Alley by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr
Status by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr
Vista a partir da Igreja de Santa Rita by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr
Cachoeira Grande by Kevin McGarry, auf Flickr
Cachoeira do Tempo Perdido by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

eitaaaa BRASIL LINDO ...


----------



## raul lopes

Serra dos Santos by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr
Cidade alta e baixa by Raul Lisboa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Monumento Avião Xavante Av João Alencar Foto Fernando Teixeira (20) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr
KAT_0456 by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr
2021.05.18 Turismo-0052 by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr
2020.02.05 Praça das Águas e Portal do Milênio foto Richard Messias (21) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr
31-08-2020 Praça Ayrton Senna (6) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr
31-08-2020 Praça Ayrton Senna (4) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr
27-08-2020 Av. João Alencar (2) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr
DJI_0976 by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr
2021.05.11 Leque de Boa Vista aérea foto Richard Messias (3) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr
Ciclovia Ville Roy foto Fernando Teixeira II by Prefeitura Boa Vista, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Itajaí by Inglês Foco, auf Flickr
Itajaí, Santa Catarina by Walter Antonio Livramento, auf Flickr
The Queen and The King - I by Nelson Correa Tenorio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Floripa by jbr fachinetti, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_MG_7738 by Victor Sechin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Observer ☼☼, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

De cima by MiGuel Angelo F. Jr., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parrachos de Macarajú by Marina Lorenzetto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sunset by ellyery, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_9037_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr
DSC_9036_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr
DSC_9034_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr
DSC_9039_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr
DSC_9035_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr
DSC_9032_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr
DSC_9051_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Reserva Imbassai, Bahia, Brasil by José Neydson, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio Inhomirim e Serra da Estrela by Gustavo Machado, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cruzamento das avenidas Nilza e João Pipino by Fabio Fernandes Bonadeu, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Juazeiro do Norte -CE by Juliao Matos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pelourinho / Happy Birthday Salvador by Celso Castro Júnior, auf Flickr
Terreiro de Jesus - Land of Jesus by Celso Castro Júnior, auf Flickr
Terreiro de Jesus - Land of Jesus by Celso Castro Júnior, auf Flickr
Terreiro de Jesus - Land of Jesus by Celso Castro Júnior, auf Flickr
Terreiro de Jesus - Land of Jesus by Celso Castro Júnior, auf Flickr
Terreiro de Jesus - Land of Jesus by Celso Castro Júnior, auf Flickr
Terreiro de Jesus - Land of Jesus by Celso Castro Júnior, auf Flickr
Pelourinho, Salvador, Bahia, Brazil by Celso Castro Júnior, auf Flickr
A Night in Pelourinho, Salvador, Bahia, Brazil by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr
Pelourinho (nocturna) by Jorge Suarez, auf Flickr
Praia do Forte, Bahia by takasphoto.com, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO - 17-01-2021-001-16X9-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
Recife Antigo by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Recife Antigo by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Rua do Bom Jesus by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Rua do Bom Jesus - Recife-PE by beto felix, auf Flickr
Rua do Bom Jesus by chefe reef, auf Flickr
Rua do Bom Jesus by José Luiz Gonzalez, auf Flickr
Rua do Bom Jesus - Recife-PE by Roberto Albuquerque, auf Flickr
Rua do Bom Jesus by Keissy Vanderley, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

&quot;BR214_DSC3878.jpg&quot; by Transmundi Operadora, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Igreja de Sant&#x27;Anna by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
Town by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
Búzios by marc mavic, auf Flickr
Búzios by marc mavic, auf Flickr
Búzios by marc mavic, auf Flickr
Búzios by marc mavic, auf Flickr
Búzios by marc mavic, auf Flickr
Búzios by marc mavic, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Itacoatiara beach by marc mavic, auf Flickr
3257A645-5DEC-4111-8882-A4B4B31AC186_1_201_a by marc mavic, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Nice Shots by marc mavic, auf Flickr
Nice Shots by marc mavic, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0719 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0807 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0806 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0783 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0802 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0785 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0801 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0800 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0794-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0792 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0787 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0792 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Bolsonaro´s home / Palacio da Alvorada by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Catedral de Brasilia DF by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Catedral de Brazilia / Oscar Niemeyer by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Palacio do Itamaraty / Brasilia by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Brasilia DF by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Brasilia / DF by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Lone biker at Brasilia by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Igrejinha Nossa Senhora de Fátima / Oscar Niemeyer by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Niemeyer´s dream by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Don Bosco Sanctuary / Brasilia by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Santuário Dom Bosco / Brasilia DF by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Santuário Dom Bosco by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Blue hour at Tiradentes by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Flirting my next door neighbour by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Congonhas MG by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Diamantina MG by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Ruas de Diamantina / MG by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Diamantina MG by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Diamantina / MG by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Os 12 profetas by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Catas Altas MG by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Nature, nature, and always nature by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
O mágico jardim de maytrea by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Mirante Almécegas by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Cachoeira almécegas 1 by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Vale da lua by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr
Un lugar en el mundo... by Alejandro David Olivera, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0806 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
Balneário Camboriú by Mário Paiva, auf Flickr
Balneário Camboriu - SC by Ricardo Yamazaki, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paraíso! by Ricardo Yamazaki, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Barra do Cunhaú - RN by Ricardo Yamazaki, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vale do Paraíba - SP by Ricardo Yamazaki, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Neblina em Londrina by Ricardo Yamazaki, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Bikeway by Laboratório de Engenharia de Transportes, auf Flickr
Ayrton Senna Avenue by Laboratório de Engenharia de Transportes, auf Flickr
Crane - Grua by Laboratório de Engenharia de Transportes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Gaspar Nobrega:COB3 by Veleiros do Sul, auf Flickr
100 anos Porto de Porto Alegre by Veleiros do Sul, auf Flickr
100 anos Porto de Porto Alegre by Veleiros do Sul, auf Flickr
100 anos Porto de Porto Alegre by Veleiros do Sul, auf Flickr
100 anos Porto de Porto Alegre by Veleiros do Sul, auf Flickr
100 anos Porto de Porto Alegre by Veleiros do Sul, auf Flickr
100 anos Porto de Porto Alegre by Veleiros do Sul, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Climate Change Comissions by International Monetary Fund, auf Flickr
Brazil-00232 - Manaus Market from the River by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brazil-01375 - Wish Foz do Iguaçu by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr
Brazil-01372 - Wish Foz do Iguaçu by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr
Brazil-01370 - Wish Foz do Iguaçu by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr
Brazil-01365 - Wish Foz do Iguaçu by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr
Brazil-01364 - Wish Foz do Iguaçu by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr
Brazil-01355 - Wish Foz do Iguaçu by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr
Brazil-01354 - Wish Foz do Iguaçu by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr
Brazil-01342 - Great Idea... by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr
Brazil-01331 - Great Walkway by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr
Brazil-01329 - Thunderous Sound... by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr
Brazil-01317 - Devil’s Throat by Dennis Jarvis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do Paiva - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fotos Drone Vitória-27 by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Fotos Drone Vitória-29 by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Fotos Drone Vitória-30 by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Fotos Drone Vitória-41 by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Fotos Drone Vitória-32 by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Fotos Drone Vitória-5 by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Fotos Drone Vitória-3 by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Fotos Drone Vitória by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Foto Câmera (30) by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0403 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0406 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0394 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
Balneário Camboriú by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, auf Flickr
Bike by Ivan Roberto Becker Machado, auf Flickr
Skycrapers of Balneário Camboriú by Claudio Borba, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife Brasilia Teimosa by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

luxuryproperties.com.br​


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

canal do sertao - salgueiro-pe - brasil by isaque almeida, auf Flickr
rodovia transbrasiliana - morrinhos-go - brasil by isaque almeida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

catedral metropolitana de - brasilia-df - brasil by isaque almeida, auf Flickr
esplanda dos ministerios -,brasilia-df - brasil by isaque almeida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

cristo redentor - rio de janeiro - brasil by isaque almeida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasilia 40 by Laurent Salanderr, auf Flickr
MAC Niterói by AMYamasaki, auf Flickr
Auditorio Oscar Niemeyer by Beto Nikon, auf Flickr
Capela de São Benedito by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC7572 by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Bananal com mulungu by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Bosque de mulungus by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Jardim by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Portea petropolitana, endêmica. In situ. by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Palmeira by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
A encosta das palmeiras by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Palmeiras imperiais by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Estrada entre bananeiras by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
O relevo da Mantiqueira by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Mata com lagoa by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Cenário tropical by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Hortas de primavera by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Cattle by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Monstera deliciosa by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
_DSC7600 by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
_DSC7598 by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fazenda Apolinária by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr


----------



## Liminha

raul lopes said:


> Fazenda Apolinária by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr


Em Piau, MG. Cidadezinha de 3 mil habitantes, próxima a Juiz de Fora. O povoamento local começou com Inconfidentes foragidos. Foto fantástica da Fazenda Apolinária, recém restaurada.


----------



## raul lopes

Rodovia dos Bandeirantes (Bandeirantes Highway) - Caieiras, São Paulo, Brazil by Fábio Tanniguchi, auf Flickr
DAC09684_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC09673_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC10699_DxO_(All)_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC10695_DxO_(All)_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Campos do Jordão - Horto Florestal by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Porto do Açú by Antonio Klaus Kaarsberg, auf Flickr
Porto do Açú by Antonio Klaus Kaarsberg, auf Flickr
30.04.2018 - Porto do Açu by Ministério da Indústria, Comércio Exterior e Serviços, auf Flickr
















30.04.2018 - Porto do Açu by Ministério da Indústria, Comércio Exterior e Serviços, auf Flickr
30.04.2018 - Porto do Açu by Ministério da Indústria, Comércio Exterior e Serviços, auf Flickr
30.04.2018 - Porto do Açu by Ministério da Indústria, Comércio Exterior e Serviços, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DLC00085_DxO_(All)_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC09392_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC09387_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC09844_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC09807_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC09937_DxO_C1 by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC09934_DxO_C1 by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC09978_DxO_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DBC07883_DxO_(DeOC)_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC10886_DxO_(DeOC)_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC10885_DxO_(DeOC)_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC10964_DxO_(DeOC)_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DAC11685_DxO_(DeOC)_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DRC01966_DxO_(DeOC)_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DRC01967_DxO_(DeOC)_CR_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr
DRC01942_DxO_(DeOC)_C1_tn by JorgeNelson.S, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Santos (SP) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Foto do dia - 07/03/2017 by Ministério da Indústria, Comércio Exterior e Serviços, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

tiradentes view from above by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr
Tiradentes by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Tiradentes by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Tiradentes by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Tiradentes by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr
Tiradentes by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Tiradentes by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Tiradentes by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Tiradentes by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Tiradentes by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Canela (RS) - Parque do Caracol by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Canela (RS) - Parque do Caracol by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Gramado (RS) - Fonte do Amor Eterno by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Gramado (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Gramado (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Gramado (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Gramado (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Nova Petropolis (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Nova Petropolis (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Nova Petropolis (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Nova Petropolis (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Nova Petropolis (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Nova Petropolis (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Nova Petropolis (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
DSC00665 by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
DSC00685 by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
DSC00782 by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
DSC00679 by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Canela (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Canela (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Canela (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Canela (RS) - Catedral de Pedra by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Canela (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Canela (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Gramado (RS) - Lago Negro by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Canela (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Canela (RS) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Classe Oprimist na Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr
Entre o esporte e a paisagem! by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
PARQUE DAS ESCULTURAS 17-01-2021-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
Orla da Boa Viagem by Well Rodrigues, auf Flickr
8732 Boa Viagem - Recife by roberto dcarvalho, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
RECIFE - DUAS TORRES 14-06-2021-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE 14-06-2021-002-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RUA DO BOM JESUS 12-03-2021-170X90-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PORTO DE GALINHAS 07-11-21-16X9-010-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
THALES PAIVA - QUADRO 200 X 100 - PHOTOART - MOLDURA NATURAL VERNIZ NOGUEIRA CLARO by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
PRAIA DOS CARNEIROS - 28-11-21-16X9-003-1-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
PRAIA DOS CARNEIROS - 28-11-21-16X9-008-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
PRAIA DOS CARNEIROS - 28-11-21-3X2-001-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
PRAIA DE TOQUINHO 160X80-03-02-21-014-tp-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ala Convention e Ala Acqua - Complexo Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Complexo Enotel Porto de Galinhas- Ala Convention e Ala Acqua by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Ala Convention - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Piscina Dona Chita - Ala Convention - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Ala Convention - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Rio lento - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Piscina Dona Chita - Ala Convention - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Piscina Dona Chita - Ala Convention - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Piscina Ala Convention - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Piscina Central Bar Molhado - Ala Convention - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Acqua Kids - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Acqua Kids - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Acqua Kids - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Piscinas centrais by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Rio Lento by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Varanda - Categoria Suíte by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Área externa by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Varanda - Categoria Luxo by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Vista área - Parque Aquático Infantil - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Apto. Master - 4º andar - Vista Mar by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Piscina de Ondas - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Bar Pé na Água - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Piscina de Ondas - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Piscina de ondas - Ala Acqua - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Esportes - Quadra de areia - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Ala Acqua - Complexo Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Ala Convention - Piscina Bar molhado - Enotel Porto de Galinhas by Enotel Hotels e Resorts, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Nannai by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Bangalô by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Bangalô Premium by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr
Bangalô Master by Jonas Morais, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Summerville - Beach Resort by myrella.vas, auf Flickr
DSC05020-Edit by Victor B, auf Flickr
Serrambi by Claudio Marcon, auf Flickr
Serrambi, Pernambuco by Claudio Marcon, auf Flickr
IMG_5422 by sergio_dom, auf Flickr
IMG_5423 by sergio_dom, auf Flickr
33 - fachada kembali-hotel-porto-de-galinhas by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
34 - fachada kembali-hotel-porto-de-galinhas by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
fachada da praia - kembali hotel by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
lobby - kembali hotel by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
Hotel Armação Porto de Galinhas by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
hall andar retrô - kembali hotel by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
apartamento smart bali - kembali hotel by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
área da beira-mar - kembali hotel by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
Lounge da Praia - Hotel Armação by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
Deck à beira-mar - Hotel Armação by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
beach garden by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
Y57A7067 by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
29 - apartamento super retrô kembali-hotel-porto-de-galinhas by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
26 - apartamento super retrô kembali-hotel-porto-de-galinhas by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
31 - jardim frente mar kembali-hotel-porto-de-galinhas by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
Aérea praia - Armação Hotel Porto de Galinhas by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
Aérea BR - Armação Hotel Porto de Galinhas by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
Piscina da Praia - Armação Hotel Porto de Galinhas by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr
Suíte Lua de Mel - Hotel Armação by Grupo Armação, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Beira mar de Fortaleza by Alcir Gomes, auf Flickr
Terminal Marítimo de Passageiros by Alcir Gomes, auf Flickr
Avenida Engenheiro Santana Jr. by Alcir Gomes, auf Flickr
Fortaleza at night by Alcir Gomes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Av. Paulista - São Paulo by Elton Moreira, auf Flickr
Av. Paulista - São Paulo by Elton Moreira, auf Flickr
Av. Paulista - São Paulo by Elton Moreira, auf Flickr
Obelisco Ibirapuera São Paulo by Beto Nikon, auf Flickr


----------



## Ken Masters

Teste.


----------



## raul lopes

Serra Talhada, visão a partir da Fazenda Ponta da Serra. DJI Drone by Jean Alb, auf Flickr
Serra Talhada, PE - Brasil by Jean Alb, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Cabo Branco by Jonas Pereira, auf Flickr
Praia de Cabo Branco by Jonas Pereira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parc National Lençois Maranhenses, Brésil by Julien Leroy, auf Flickr
_MG_2162 by andarapébrasil - Gilberto Soares (Giba), auf Flickr
_MG_2040 by andarapébrasil - Gilberto Soares (Giba), auf Flickr
_MG_4540 by andarapébrasil - Gilberto Soares (Giba), auf Flickr
IMG_5395 by andarapébrasil - Gilberto Soares (Giba), auf Flickr
Lençóis Maranhenses Brasile by Maria Salzano, auf Flickr
Lençóis Maranhenses. Maranhão, Brasil (see related photos in my Brasil Album) by L. Kung, Jr., auf Flickr
Satnd Up Paddle by Marcelo Assub, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Luís streets by Caio Oliveira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_9014 by andarapébrasil - Gilberto Soares (Giba), auf Flickr
IMG_9246 2 by andarapébrasil - Gilberto Soares (Giba), auf Flickr
IMG_3478 by andarapébrasil - Gilberto Soares (Giba), auf Flickr
IMG_3476 by andarapébrasil - Gilberto Soares (Giba), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_9071 by andarapébrasil - Gilberto Soares (Giba), auf Flickr
IMG_5680 by andarapébrasil - Gilberto Soares (Giba), auf Flickr
26663849575_6f180d6a84_o by Fábio Minghetti, auf Flickr
Dia azul by Márcia Valle, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque Marinha do Brasil, 2022.02.27 by Eugenio Hansen, OFS, auf Flickr
Parque Marinha do Brasil, 2022.02.27 by Eugenio Hansen, OFS, auf Flickr
Parque Marinha do Brasil, 2022.02.27 by Eugenio Hansen, OFS, auf Flickr
Parque Marinha do Brasil, 2022.02.27 by Eugenio Hansen, OFS, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

211228_CristineRochol_CSModelo_SMS-047 by Secretaria Municipal de Saúde de Porto Alegre, auf Flickr
100 anos Porto de Porto Alegre by Veleiros do Sul, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Porto do Rio by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pedra do Gavião by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paraty by Fernando Oliveira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

*Academia Escola Unileão / Lins Arquitetos Associados*



















































































www.archdaily.com.br/br/920845/academia-escola-unileao-lins-arquitetos-associados​


----------



## raul lopes

Cataratas del Iguazú - Misiones by Jose Lanza Castelli, auf Flickr
Cataratas del Iguazú - Misiones by Jose Lanza Castelli, auf Flickr
Cataratas do Iguaçu, Brasil/Argentina by Sandro Helmann, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Canaleta by Sandro Helmann, auf Flickr
Viaduto do Carvalho by Sandro Helmann, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Neoenergia Pernambuco by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr
Termope by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr
Termope by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr
Termope by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr
Termope by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr
Termope by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FERNANDO DE NORONHA by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr
FERNANDO DE NORONHA by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr
FERNANDO DE NORONHA by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Visita técnica às obras da segunda ponte - Marco das Três Fronteiras - Foz do Iguaçu/PR - (17/12/2021) - Foto: Ricardo Botelho/MInfra by MINISTÉRIO DA INFRAESTRUTURA, auf Flickr
Visita técnica às obras da segunda ponte - Marco das Três Fronteiras - Foz do Iguaçu/PR - (17/12/2021) - Foto: Ricardo Botelho/MInfra by MINISTÉRIO DA INFRAESTRUTURA, auf Flickr
Visita técnica às obras de construção de faixas adicionais da BR-415/BA e Liberação do tráfego de trecho já concluído. (21/02/2022) - Foto: Ricardo Botelho/MInfra by MINISTÉRIO DA INFRAESTRUTURA, auf Flickr
Visita técnica às obras de implantação de duas pontes de embarque adicionais no Aeroporto Internacional de Salvador – Dep. Luís Eduardo Magalhães (21/02/2022) - Foto: Ricardo Botelho/MInfra by MINISTÉRIO DA INFRAESTRUTURA, auf Flickr
Visita técnica às obras de implantação de duas pontes de embarque adicionais no Aeroporto Internacional de Salvador – Dep. Luís Eduardo Magalhães (21/02/2022) - Foto: Ricardo Botelho/MInfra by MINISTÉRIO DA INFRAESTRUTURA, auf Flickr
Visita técnica às obras de implantação de duas pontes de embarque adicionais no Aeroporto Internacional de Salvador – Dep. Luís Eduardo Magalhães (21/02/2022) - Foto: Ricardo Botelho/MInfra by MINISTÉRIO DA INFRAESTRUTURA, auf Flickr
Visita técnica às obras de implantação de duas pontes de embarque adicionais no Aeroporto Internacional de Salvador – Dep. Luís Eduardo Magalhães (21/02/2022) - Foto: Ricardo Botelho/MInfra by MINISTÉRIO DA INFRAESTRUTURA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Entardecer na praia by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
RIVIERA DE SÃO LOURENÇO, BERTIOGA, SÃO PAULO, BRASIL by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
RIVIERA DE SÃO LOURENÇO, BERTIOGA, SÃO PAULO, BRASIL by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Acessos para o mar by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Acessos para o mar by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Passeio da praia by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Restaurante Jangada by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Restaurante Funchal by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Shopping by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Sofisticação com vista by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Praia da Riviera by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Ponte na Av. riviera by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Planejamento urbano by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Uptown Centro de Comércio e Serviços by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Shopping by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Shopping by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Shopping by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Golf by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Golf by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Orla da Riviera by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Urbanismo com planejamento by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

RIVIERA DE SÃO LOURENÇO, BERTIOGA, SÃO PAULO, BRASIL by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
RIVIERA DE SÃO LOURENÇO, BERTIOGA, SÃO PAULO, BRASIL by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
RIVIERA DE SÃO LOURENÇO, BERTIOGA, SÃO PAULO, BRASIL by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
RIVIERA DE SÃO LOURENÇO, BERTIOGA, SÃO PAULO, BRASIL by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
RIVIERA DE SÃO LOURENÇO, BERTIOGA, SÃO PAULO, BRASIL by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera Linda by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr
Riviera extras_102 by Riviera de São Lourenço - Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr









































































































































































www.facebook.com/fabioferreirarivierafull/photos​


----------



## raul lopes

Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr

Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba jul-2021 by Rafael Segades Lima da Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

A,Middle,Aged,Man,Doing,Some,Foil,Surfing,Or,Hydrofoil by Clube Aretê Búzios, auf Flickr
arete-clube-sede-praia-mapafotografia 003 by Clube Aretê Búzios, auf Flickr
arete-clube-sede-praia-mapafotografia 001 by Clube Aretê Búzios, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Quem Somos by Clube Aretê Búzios, auf Flickr
Buzios__5 by Clube Aretê Búzios, auf Flickr
Untitled_1.20.1 by Clube Aretê Búzios, auf Flickr
Untitled_1.19.1 by Clube Aretê Búzios, auf Flickr
Untitled_1.1.1 by Clube Aretê Búzios, auf Flickr
Piscina de 50m 4 by Clube Aretê Búzios, auf Flickr
Golfe Clube 1 by Clube Aretê Búzios, auf Flickr
Golfe Clube 3 by Clube Aretê Búzios, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ipês no pantanal mato-grossense by Carlos Marques, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Esquadrilha da Fumaça sobre a Chapada dos Guimarães by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

World Water Day March 22, 2021 by Thelma Gátuzzô, auf Flickr








Pantanal alagado visto de cima! Experiência inesquecível.  Agradeço ao Projeto Caiman pela oportunidade e ao amigo @warcel por ter a coragem de me emprestar o Drone em nome da conservação da natureza! ⠀ --- ENGLISH --- ⠀ Flooded Pantanal from above! Un by Leonardo Merçon, auf Flickr
















Paisagem magnífica. by matheusgerbermartins, auf Flickr
Patanal, Brazil. by Rubem Porto Jr, auf Flickr
Pantanal by Marcelo JO, auf Flickr
























































































Very wary Hyacinth Macaws in the Pantanal, Brazil by [email protected], auf Flickr

www.worldatlas.com


----------



## raul lopes

20210831_Meisinger_0099.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210831_Meisinger_0196-Edit.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210829_Meisinger_0482-Edit.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210827_Meisinger_0420-Edit.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210827_Meisinger_0327.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210827_Meisinger_0119-Edit.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210831_Meisinger_0724.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210819_Meisinger_5469.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
2022-01-17 16-37-55 (A,Radius8,Smoothing4)-Edit.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210827_Meisinger_0676-Edit.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210819_Meisinger_0003-Edit.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210823_Meisinger_6789-Edit.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210829_Meisinger_0563-Edit-Edit.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210825_Meisinger_0001.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr
20210826_Meisinger_8447-Edit.jpg by Kim Meisinger, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Início da colheita de arroz na terra indígena Sangradouro by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Início da colheita de arroz na terra indígena Sangradouro by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Colheita lavoura de soja by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Colheita lavoura de soja by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Colheita lavoura de soja by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Colheita lavoura de soja by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Colheita lavoura de soja by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Colheita lavoura de soja by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Girassol by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Girassol by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Girassol by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Girassol by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Girassol by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Algodão by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Algodão by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Algodão by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Algodão by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Algodão by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Algodão by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Algodão - Colheita by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lavoura de Algodão - Colheita by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Colheita de Milho by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Colheita de Milho by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Colheita de Milho by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Colheita de Milho by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Colheita de Milho by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
MT - 240 Pavimentação no Trecho entre Arenápolis e Nova Marilândia by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
MT - 320 Pavimentação no trecho entre Nova Nazaré e Cocalinho by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Restauração da MT 251 by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Restauração da MT 251 by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Restauração da MT 251 by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Restauração da MT 251 by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Restauração da MT 251 by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lagoa Azul em Primavera do Leste by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lagoa Azul em Primavera do Leste by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lagoa Azul em Primavera do Leste by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Lagoa Azul em Primavera do Leste by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Cachoeira Salto Dardanelos e Andorinhas em Aripuanã by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Cachoeira Salto Dardanelos e Andorinhas em Aripuanã by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Cachoeira Salto Dardanelos e Andorinhas em Aripuanã by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
_R4A0845-b-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr
Sede TRT de Mato Grosso - Cuiabá (2) by TRT Mato Grosso 30 Anos, auf Flickr
Fachada da Secretaria Estadual de Saúde, SES by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Avenida Côrrego do Barbado by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Avenida Côrrego do Barbado by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Avenida Côrrego do Barbado by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Flávio André_Vista da cidade_Cuiabá_MT by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr

Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Fotos aéreas de Cuiabá, Parque Tia Nair, Centro Político administrativo, Parque das águas by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Trincheira Jurumirim by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Trincheira Jurumirim by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Abertura da Copa América na Arena Pantanal by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cachoeira Salto das Nuvens em Tangara da Serra by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Cachoeira Salto das Nuvens em Tangara da Serra by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr
Cachoeira Salto das Nuvens em Tangara da Serra by Governo de Mato Grosso, auf Flickr


----------



## gyn-sp

As fotos do pantanal estão entre as melhores que já vi! 
Que lugar incrível!
Ótimo trabalho de seleção de fotos, Raul.


----------



## raul lopes

gyn-sp said:


> As fotos do pantanal estão entre as melhores que já vi!
> Que lugar incrível!
> Ótimo trabalho de seleção de fotos, Raul.


 obrigado meu querido ... eu sempre busco as melhores fotos ...dificil de encontrar ... mas procurando se acha ... que bom que esta gostando do thread..


----------



## raul lopes

Já Raiou o Sol Lá Pelas Bandas de Brasilia by Alvaro Ramos, auf Flickr
Congresso Nacional by Senado Federal, auf Flickr
Jovem Senador 2019 by Senado Federal, auf Flickr
Congresso Nacional, Brasilia by Second-Half Travels, auf Flickr
Brasilia / DF by Cesar I. Martins, auf Flickr
Ruffled feathers . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr
Fifteen years . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr
Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton, auf Flickr
Dança das Águas by Charles Dumaresq, auf Flickr
Fonte da Torre de TV - Brasília by ArturDias, auf Flickr
Noturno da fonte de Brasilia by Alvaro Ramos, auf Flickr
Pormenor do Palácio do Itamaraty by Alvaro Ramos, auf Flickr
Burning the Leap Night oil . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr
It's been a hard Leap Day's night by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr
New kid on the block . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr
Marcha das Mulheres Indígenas - 10 a 14/09/2019 - Brasília (DF) by Apib Comunicação, auf Flickr
Marcha das Mulheres Indígenas - 10 a 14/09/2019 - Brasília (DF) by Apib Comunicação, auf Flickr
Marcha das Mulheres Indígenas - 10 a 14/09/2019 - Brasília (DF) by Apib Comunicação, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pirenópolis - casario by Alvaro Ramos, auf Flickr
Pirenópolis - Rua Rui Barbosa by Alvaro Ramos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE 

Recife by AdjaFong, auf Flickr

SALVADOR 

Salvador by AdjaFong, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PÔSTER PETROBRAS NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC by Duo Dinâmico, auf Flickr
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by justinjfj, auf Flickr
Centro da Cidade e Lapa vistos de Santa Teresa, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Rio de Janeiro: Old+New-1 by Brian Godfrey, auf Flickr
Rio de Janeiro Downtown by Vitor Holz, auf Flickr
Esse lugar... by Isabelle Corrêa, auf Flickr
Río de Janeiro by Upper Uhs, auf Flickr
Sede da Petrobrás no Rio by William Molina Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RiO&G de Janeiro by Anderson Nova, auf Flickr
Deep Water by A.Davey, auf Flickr
Plataforma de Petróleo by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rodovia do Parque by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr
Rodovia do Parque by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr
Rodovia do Parque by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr
Rodovia do Parque by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr
Rodovia do Parque by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hidrelétrica Cazuza Ferreira by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr
Serra Catarinense by Carlos Roma, auf Flickr
Serra Catarinense by Carlos Roma, auf Flickr
Serra Catarinense by Carlos Roma, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Plantações de Arroz by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr
Plantações de Arroz by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr
Plantações de Arroz by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr
Plantações de Arroz by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr
Osório, Rio Grande do Sul, Brasil. by crismdl, auf Flickr
Centro de Visitantes Parque Eólico by Governo do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, auf Flickr
IMG 1228 by Izauri Rocha Pereira, auf Flickr
Parque Eólico -Osório-RS-Brasil by Wander Vinholes, auf Flickr
Parque Eólico by Carlos Alberto Novelino de Amorim, auf Flickr
Parque eólico Arizona I (RN) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr
Parque eólico Mel II (RN) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Goias ... by José Eduardo Silva, auf Flickr
Goiás by Ruy de Menezes Coitinho, auf Flickr
Chatting on The Sidewalk by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pituaçu by Ricardo Kuehn, auf Flickr
Pituaçu by Ricardo Kuehn, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

3_Manguezal_Vista Aérea_Crédito Enrico Marone by Peld Tams, auf Flickr
Manguezal_Pescador_5_Crédito Enrico Marone by Peld Tams, auf Flickr
Manguezal_Pescador_6_Crédito Enrico Marone by Peld Tams, auf Flickr
1_Manguezal_Vista Aérea_Crédito Enrico Marone by Peld Tams, auf Flickr
MARONE-0150 by Peld Tams, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Polícia Militar - Santa Catarina by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Atlântica by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Roda Gigante by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr
Big Wheel, Balneário Camboriú/SC by Sandro Helmann, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Balneário Camboriú by Night, por Marcelo Vernuncio Pontes by Programa Olhares, auf Flickr
Balneário Camboriú, SC - Brazil by Amaral Camargo, auf Flickr
Balneário Camboriú, SC - Brazil by Amaral Camargo, auf Flickr
Barra Sul e Ilha das Cabras by Sandro Helmann, auf Flickr
Praia Central, Balneário Camboriú/SC by Sandro Helmann, auf Flickr
Praia Brava, Itajaí/SC by Sandro Helmann, auf Flickr
Molhe do Pontal Norte, Balneário Camboriú-SC, por Gilberto Guenther Vargas by Programa Olhares, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cânion do Funil by Sandro Helmann, auf Flickr
Cânion das Laranjeiras by Sandro Helmann, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0870-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0871-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0872-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0875-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0877-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0878 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0879 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0880 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0881 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0887 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0893 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0894 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0898 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0896 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0902-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0906 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0909 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
DJI_0910 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pedra da Gávea vista da Pedra Bonita by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Pedra da Gavea by Mono Andes, auf Flickr
Praça Maua - MAR by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Rio Star by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Fim de tarde - Praça Mauá by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Arte de rua by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Após o salto. Praia de São Conrado ao fundo by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Voo do Parapente. São Conrado ao fundo. by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Rio de Janeiro - final de 2021 by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Ipanema, Morro dois Irmãos e Pedra da Gávea by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Praça XV by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
LuciolaVilella_Pedra da Gavea_Rio de Janeiro_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Macau ruby by mohamed ahmed, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

af1412_2100 by Adriana Füchter - Adriana Fuchter, auf Flickr
af1412_2096 by Adriana Füchter - Adriana Fuchter, auf Flickr
af1412_2098 by Adriana Füchter - Adriana Fuchter, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

24022022FERNANDO_NORONHA_ INAUGURACAO_ANTENAS _NORONHA1 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
24022022FERNANDO_NORONHA_ INAUGURACAO_ANTENAS _NORONHA2 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
24022022FERNANDO_NORONHA_ INAUGURACAO_ANTENAS _NORONHA3 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
24022022FERNANDO_NORONHA_ INAUGURACAO_ANTENAS _NORONHA4 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

25022022_BARCELO-AM _Inauguracao_AeroportoPSX_20220221_163924 (18) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
25022022_BARCELO-AM _Inauguracao_AeroportoPSX_20220221_163924 (23) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
25022022_BARCELO-AM _Inauguracao_AeroportoPSX_20220221_163924 (39) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
25022022_BARCELO-AM _Inauguracao_AeroportoPSX_20220221_163924 (44) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
25022022_BARCELO-AM _Inauguracao_AeroportoPSX_20220221_163924 (47) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

17022022reinauguração do Sobrado da Prefeitura de SabaráMG9 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022reinauguração do Sobrado da Prefeitura de SabaráMG5 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022reinauguração do Sobrado da Prefeitura de SabaráMG10 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

17022022GLAURA MG - Igreja Santo Antonio.1 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022GLAURA MG - Igreja Santo Antonio.2 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022GLAURA MG - Igreja Santo Antonio.4 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022GLAURA MG - Igreja Santo Antonio.7 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022GLAURA MG - Igreja Santo Antonio.9 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022GLAURA MG - Igreja Santo Antonio.12 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022GLAURA MG - Igreja Santo Antonio.16 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

17022022MARIANA - Igreja N.S.Rosario dos Pretos0 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022MARIANA - Igreja N.S.Rosario dos Pretos3 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022MARIANA - Igreja N.S.Rosario dos Pretos2 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022MARIANA - Igreja N.S.Rosario dos Pretos6 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022MARIANA - Igreja N.S.Rosario dos Pretos31 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
17022022MARIANA - Igreja N.S.Rosario dos Pretos56 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

07082021 PETROLANDIA - Igreja Submersa (1) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
07082021 PETROLANDIA - Igreja Submersa (2) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
07082021 PETROLANDIA - Igreja Submersa (14) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
07082021GLORIA -Visita Ilha de Rarrá (30) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
07082021GLORIA -Visita Ilha de Rarrá (38) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
07082021GLORIA -Visita Ilha de Rarrá (43) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Catas Altas - MG - BRA by Marcio Bersot, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Natal, Rio Grande do Norte by Eldson Júnior, auf Flickr
Natal, Rio Grande do Norte by Eldson Júnior, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Cesar I. Martins, auf Flickr
Pirangi_Norte_Natal_20181116_31 by Fábio Malaguti, auf Flickr
BRASIL | Rio Grande do Norte | Natal by Nizega, auf Flickr
BRASIL | Rio Grande do Norte | Natal by Nizega, auf Flickr
BRASIL | Rio Grande do Norte | Natal by Nizega, auf Flickr
BRASIL | Rio Grande do Norte | Natal by Nizega, auf Flickr
BRASIL | Rio Grande do Norte | Natal by Nizega, auf Flickr
BRASIL | Rio Grande do Norte | Natal by Nizega, auf Flickr
BRASIL | Rio Grande do Norte | Natal by Nizega, auf Flickr
BRASIL | Rio Grande do Norte | Natal by Nizega, auf Flickr
Delicious Tapioca by Nizega, auf Flickr
0305 Sotero Cozinha Original mini acarajé (1) by Dan Perlman, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Lançamento da Plataforma Oyá Digital by Secretaria Especial da Cultura do Ministério da Cidadania, auf Flickr
Posse do Conselho Gestor da Salvaguarda do Ofício das Baianas de Acarajé e Lançamento da Plataforma Oyá Digital by Secretaria Especial da Cultura do Ministério da Cidadania, auf Flickr
Lançamento da Plataforma Oyá Digital by Secretaria Especial da Cultura do Ministério da Cidadania, auf Flickr
Lançamento da Plataforma Oyá Digital by Secretaria Especial da Cultura do Ministério da Cidadania, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Teatro Amazonas by Secretaria Especial da Cultura do Ministério da Cidadania, auf Flickr
Teatro Amazonas by Secretaria Especial da Cultura do Ministério da Cidadania, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Salto do Itiquira, Formosa, GO, Brasil by Faillace, auf Flickr
Salto de Itiquira, Formosa, GO, Brasil by Faillace, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Victor Hugo Mori_Igreja Nossa Senhora da Boa Morte_Goiás by IphanGovBr, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Red sunrise by Paul_van_Dongen, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Amanhecendo by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FAZENDA BOA VISTA 2022 by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

GAVEA GOLF CC - ABERTO DO BRASIL 2013 by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr
GAVEA GOLF CC - ABERTO DO BRASIL 2013 by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr
GAVEA GOLF CC - ABERTO DO BRASIL 2013 by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Museum of Contemporary Art (MAC) of Niterói, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Renato Meireles, auf Flickr
Museum of Contemporary Art (MAC) of Niterói, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Renato Meireles, auf Flickr
Museum of Contemporary Art (MAC) of Niterói, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Renato Meireles, auf Flickr
Museu de Arte Contemporânea (MAC) em Niterói, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Renato Meireles, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ponte Presidente Costa e Silva, popularmente conhecida como Ponte Rio-Niterói, sobre a Baía de Guanabara, Rio de Janeiro-RJ, Brasil by Renato Meireles, auf Flickr
Ponte Presidente Costa e Silva, popularmente conhecida como Ponte Rio-Niterói, sobre a Baía de Guanabara, Rio de Janeiro-RJ, Brasil by Renato Meireles, auf Flickr
Ponte Presidente Costa e Silva, popularmente conhecida como Ponte Rio-Niterói, sobre a Baía de Guanabara, Rio de Janeiro-RJ, Brasil by Renato Meireles, auf Flickr
Ponte Presidente Costa e Silva, popularmente conhecida como Ponte Rio-Niterói, sobre a Baía de Guanabara, Rio de Janeiro-RJ, Brasil by Renato Meireles, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Military Center for Physical Training by Heitor de Bittencourt, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

(2021.10.06) Escola do Futuro do Cardoso by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr
(2021.10.06) Escola do Futuro do Cardoso by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr
(2021.10.06) Escola do Futuro do Cardoso by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr
(2021.10.06) Escola do Futuro do Cardoso by Prefeitura de Itapevi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Fonte de águas e cascata, Serra de Bodoquena no Mato Grosso, Brasil (Limestone springs and waterfalls, Serra de Bodoquena at Mato Grosso, Brazil) by ib binns, auf Flickr
Mato Grosso do Sul by Victor José Silva, auf Flickr
Roseate Spoonbill by Aivar Mikko, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Visita do Governador a construção do Hospital de Juina by Gilberto Figueiredo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Aparecida do Taboado, MS by Fernando O. Martins, auf Flickr
GE AC44i #766 Aparecida do Taboado, MS by Fernando O. Martins, auf Flickr
Helpers at Mandaguari, Brazil by Fernando O. Martins, auf Flickr
K10 Train by Fernando O. Martins, auf Flickr
FERROVIA NORTE-SUL - SALGUEIRO-PE - BRASIL by isaque almeida, auf Flickr
PONTE FERROVIARIA - VLI-FCA - ESTREITO-MA - BRASIL by isaque almeida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20042022_Agenda_Maranhao_100 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
20042022_Agenda_Maranhao_002 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
20042022_Agenda_Maranhao_005 by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
F-39E Gripen sobrevoando Brasília by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr

​


----------



## raul lopes

Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20/10/2020 Apresentação musical em homenagem ao Dia do Aviador e Dia da Força Aérea Brasileira no Museu do Amanhã, no Rio de Janeiro, com participação da Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
20/10/2020 Apresentação musical em homenagem ao Dia do Aviador e Dia da Força Aérea Brasileira no Museu do Amanhã, no Rio de Janeiro, com participação da Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
20/10/2020 Apresentação musical em homenagem ao Dia do Aviador e Dia da Força Aérea Brasileira no Museu do Amanhã, no Rio de Janeiro, com participação da Esquadrilha da Fumaça by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

KC-390 unidades no pátio da ALA 2 by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
COPE by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
COPE by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
COPE by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
COPE by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
COPE by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque das Nações Indígenas, Indian Nations Park, Campo Grande, MS, Brazil by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, auf Flickr
The Indian Nations Park in Campo Grande, MS, Brazil - Parque das Nações Indígenas by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Especial Suape pelo Avesso - Praia de Muro Alto. Crédito: Inês Campelo/MZ Conteúdo by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr
Especial Suape pelo Avesso - Praia de Muro Alto. Crédito: Inês Campelo/MZ Conteúdo by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr
Especial Suape pelo Avesso - Praia de Muro Alto. Crédito: Inês Campelo/MZ Conteúdo by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr
Especial Suape pelo Avesso - Praia de Muro Alto. Crédito: Inês Campelo/MZ Conteúdo by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr
Especial Suape pelo Avesso - Praia de Muro Alto. Crédito: Inês Campelo/MZ Conteúdo by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr
Especial Suape pelo Avesso - Praia de Muro Alto. Crédito: Inês Campelo/MZ Conteúdo by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr
Especial Suape pelo Avesso - Praia de Muro Alto. Crédito: Inês Campelo/MZ Conteúdo by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr
Especial Suape pelo Avesso - Praia de Muro Alto. Crédito: Inês Campelo/MZ Conteúdo by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr
Especial Suape pelo Avesso - Praia de Muro Alto. Crédito: Inês Campelo/MZ Conteúdo by Marco Zero Conteúdo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SHOPPING DOM PEDRO by mauriciomusikal, auf Flickr
SHOPPING DOM PEDRO by mauriciomusikal, auf Flickr
SHOPPING DOM PEDRO by mauriciomusikal, auf Flickr
SHOPPING DOM PEDRO by mauriciomusikal, auf Flickr
SHOPPING DOM PEDRO by mauriciomusikal, auf Flickr
SHOPPING DOM PEDRO by mauriciomusikal, auf Flickr
SHOPPING DOM PEDRO by mauriciomusikal, auf Flickr
SHOPPING DOM PEDRO by mauriciomusikal, auf Flickr
SHOPPING DOM PEDRO by mauriciomusikal, auf Flickr
SHOPPING DOM PEDRO by mauriciomusikal, auf Flickr
IMG_ML0959 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr
IMG_ML0954 by Max Hendel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

EF1A3375 by William Marques, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Barcelos-AM by João Moreira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

EF1A3310 by William Marques, auf Flickr
Iluminado by Algacir marcos Gurgacz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Casas de Trancoso | Na Bahia a perfeita integração entre...


Conheça Calé, empresário que definiu a realidade de Trancoso e segue com novos projetos para o vilarejo Carlos Eduardo Régis Bittencourt, conhecido como Calé, chegou em Trancoso em setembro de 1975. Executivo da Editora Abril, em São Paulo, na época, queria mudar de vida. Com um casal de...




www.skyscrapercity.com





IT Forum Trancoso (16) by IT Mídia, auf Flickr
IT Forum Trancoso (164) by IT Mídia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Letreiro Eu ♥ Maceió by Daniel Alves, auf Flickr
Skate Gigante, Maceió by Daniel Alves, auf Flickr
Maceió, Brazil by Daniel Alves, auf Flickr
Maceió, Alagoas, Brasil by Daniel Alves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Janeiro 2022, Pajuçara/Ponta Verde by Daniel Alves, auf Flickr
Janeiro 2022, Pajuçara/Ponta Verde by Daniel Alves, auf Flickr
Janeiro 2022, Pajuçara/Ponta Verde by Daniel Alves, auf Flickr
11 Janeiro 2022 by Daniel Alves, auf Flickr
HDR by Daniel Alves, auf Flickr
Maceió, Alagoas, Brazil by Daniel Alves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

When I'm Sixty Four . . . part 2 by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr
Lakeside simplicity . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

When I'm Sixty Four . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sea of Syngonium . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DISTRIBUIDORA LAGO SUL- DF by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
DISTRIBUIDORA LAGO SUL- DF by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
DISTRIBUIDORA LAGO SUL- DF by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
DISTRIBUIDORA LAGO SUL- DF by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
DISTRIBUIDORA LAGO SUL- DF by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
DISTRIBUIDORA LAGO SUL- DF by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Dooryard sweetness . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fruiting season . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr
Yellow shift . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr
Plumeria profusion . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr
Almost electric . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RUY_6701 by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
RUY_6716 by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
RUY_6741 by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
RUY_6767 by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
RUY_6537 by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
RUY_6538 by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
RUY_6579 by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
RUY_6597 by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
RUY_6671 by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
RUY_6621 by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
RUY_6678 by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Catedral by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
Catedral by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
Catedral by Alberto Ruy, auf Flickr
"Catedral Metropolitana de Brasília - DF", por Marcelo Valdir Baldin by Programa Olhares, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr
2Future Holding by marcelo3042, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_300369 by CNI Confederação Nacional da Indústria, auf Flickr
Aeroporto Santos Dumont by Tomi Rio, auf Flickr
Visita ao Aeroporto Santos Dumont -RJ by Aviação Civil, auf Flickr
3.º Infraero Spotter Day by Alexandre Ranieri, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Chegada a SP pelo aeroporto Santos Dumont by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr
Chegada a SP pelo aeroporto Santos Dumont by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr
Chegada a SP pelo aeroporto Santos Dumont by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr
Chegada a SP pelo aeroporto Santos Dumont by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr
Chegada a SP pelo aeroporto Santos Dumont by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr
Chegada a SP pelo aeroporto Santos Dumont by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr
Chegada a SP pelo aeroporto Santos Dumont by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr
Chegada a SP pelo aeroporto Santos Dumont by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr
Chegada a SP pelo aeroporto Santos Dumont by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Full-IMG_4514-Pano by Marcelo Simão, auf Flickr
Chapada Diamantina / BA - Brasil by Erickson Batista, auf Flickr
3600-IMG_4523 by Marcelo Simão, auf Flickr
Vale do Pati - Chapada Diamantina by Raul Alexandre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fortaleza dos Reis Magos, Natal, Rio Grande do Norte by EuropeanGringo, auf Flickr
NATAL - RIO GRANDE DO NORTE by ALLAN TRIGUEIRO SOARES, auf Flickr
NATAL - RIO GRANDE DO NORTE by ALLAN TRIGUEIRO SOARES, auf Flickr
NATAL - RIO GRANDE DO NORTE by ALLAN TRIGUEIRO SOARES, auf Flickr
NATAL - RIO GRANDE DO NORTE by ALLAN TRIGUEIRO SOARES, auf Flickr
NATAL - RIO GRANDE DO NORTE by ALLAN TRIGUEIRO SOARES, auf Flickr
NATAL - RIO GRANDE DO NORTE by ALLAN TRIGUEIRO SOARES, auf Flickr
_AT85611-SRGB by ALLAN TRIGUEIRO SOARES, auf Flickr
_AT85617-sRGB by ALLAN TRIGUEIRO SOARES, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista do Pai Inácio by Anselmo Garrido, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Restaurante Atobá by Hotel Porto Zarpa - Praia do Forte - Bahia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Encontro do Rio com o Mar by Hotel Porto Zarpa - Praia do Forte - Bahia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Mobilidade Urbana - BH/MG by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

av beira mar - fortaleza-ce by isaque almeida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia Iracema 1 - Fortaleza/CE by Embratur Sebrae, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Condomínio do Edifício Pier Duarte Coelho by isaque almeida, auf Flickr
av. engenheiro jose estelita - recife-pe - brasil by isaque almeida, auf Flickr
aa2rec-dez-2022 (8) by isaque almeida, auf Flickr
viagem rec dez 2022 (51) by isaque almeida, auf Flickr


----------

